# Tradito: consigli da che ha "perdonato" ...



## tradito77 (17 Febbraio 2011)

*Tradito: consigli da chi ha "perdonato" ...*

Ciao a tutti.
Scrivo qui per la prima volta perchè non ho nessun altro a cui parlare.
Penso che solo chi ha vissuto certe esperienze può dare un parere obiettivo, e lo dico perchè anch'io prima di vivere il tradimento in prima persona pensavo che se fosse capitato a me avrei reagito in un modo, ma poi ho fatto tutt'altro.
Detto questo, cercherò di essere breve: 
Abbiamo 33 anni, la nostra storia è nata quando eravamo ragazzini ed avevamo 16 anni, poi è cresciuta e maturata con noi, abbiamo fatto il nostro percorso e a 26 anni abbiamo iniziato la nostra convivenza. Tutto è andato sempre bene, grande passione, grande fiducia, grande intesa, molti alti e pochi bassi, poi 2 anni fa lei mi ha tradito. Intuisco qualcosa quasi subito per colpa di un sms strano mandato per errore. La cosa mi frulla in testa qualche giorno, ho paura ad affrontare la questione e decido di aprirle la posta elettronica trovando la prova definitiva (ma anche la conferma che è già finita). Il mondo mi crolla addosso! Ero uno di quelli che "se capita a me, ti caccio subito di casa" e invece mi ritrovo a pensare che 15 anni insieme forse contano qualcosa. Ne parliamo, lei ammette che è stata una sbandata, la nostra storia era un po' piatta in quel periodo e non ha resistito alle attenzioni di un "amico" (un suo ex compagno di un corso scolastico per diventare operatrice sanitaria che aveva appena terminato). L'esperienza però non le è piaciuta, si è sentita subito da schifo ed ha cercato di metterci subito una pietra sopra.
Decidiamo di tenerci tutto per noi e provare ad andare avanti, ne parliamo ancora, ci confrontiamo, ci chiariamo e la nostra vita riparte con un nuovo slancio.
Ora chi ci è passato sa cosa succede nella mente di una persona tradita: mille seghe mentali, senso di inadeguatezza, tentativo di ricostruire tutta la vicenda nei minimi particolari, spionaggio di mail e sms, crollo verticale della propria autostima, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Ho letto un po' questo forum e il repertorio è più o meno lo stesso per tutti.
Il problema è che dopo 2 anni in cui la nostra vita ha ripreso a girare normalmente, non riesco a superarlo. Sono certo che lei sia pentita, non abbia la minima intenzione di riprovarci e sia profondamente innamorata di me (e io non ho mai smesso di esserlo di lei), ma il pensiero di quello che è successo continua a girami in testa e non riesco a superarelo. Basta una battuta di un film, una canzone, qualsiasi discorso sul tradimento e mi ripassa davanti tutta la faccenda.
Per questo vorrei sapere da chi è stato tradito ed ha deciso di portare avanti comunque la prorpia storia cercando di superarlo, come va?
Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Scrivo qui per la prima volta perchè non ho nessun altro a cui parlare.
> Penso che solo chi ha vissuto certe esperienze può dare un parere obiettivo, e lo dico perchè anch'io prima di vivere il tradimento in prima persona pensavo che se fosse capitato a me avrei reagito in un modo, ma poi ho fatto tutt'altro.
> Detto questo, cercherò di essere breve:
> ...


Benvenuto, tradito77.

Una riflessione a caldo, che esce dalla mia mente e quindi rappresenta solo ed unicamente il mio pensiero.

Leggi il grassetto nero e capirai il perchè del grassetto rosso.

Quello che è scritto in grassetto nero ( cioè quel che ti dice la tua compagna) è falso, te lo dice una traditrice. 
Ed è per questo che tu vivi quel che è descritto dal grassetto rosso.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Scrivo qui per la prima volta perchè non ho nessun altro a cui parlare.
> Penso che solo chi ha vissuto certe esperienze può dare un parere obiettivo, e lo dico perchè anch'io prima di vivere il tradimento in prima persona pensavo che se fosse capitato a me avrei reagito in un modo, ma poi ho fatto tutt'altro.
> Detto questo, cercherò di essere breve:
> ...


facendo i debiti scongiuri, , e anche quelli indebiti (quannocevòcevò), :up:

questo fatto delle battute di film, canzoni ecc. mi fu pronosticato, ma a me non è successo
se non c'è nulla che ti turbi in lei, potresti valutare che qualcosa ti turbi in te
forse il timore di esser stato troppo frettoloso nel ricomporre, di aver dato per scontato che quella coppia fosse una strada da cui non dovevi deviare ...
o forse hai dei tempi di metabolizzazione più lunghi
o paura di non aver risolto il problema da cui lo scivolone è scaturito
son tante le possibilità


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Tradito77, ne hai più parlato con lei? 2 anni non sono molti per dimenticare (purtroppo) e per me tu avresti seriamente bisogno di un aiuto psicologico per la tua autostima che non è tornata quella di prima. Io ne parlerei a lei, ma non colpevolizzandola, ma dicendo che ti senti ancora uno sttraccio in termini di stima di te e che hai bisogno di un aiuto esterno a tutto questo.
Ovviamente sia ben chiaro che sarà lei a sostenere le spese, ma visto tutto non ti servirà poi tanto.
Ricorda, se hai tenuto in casa una traditrice (sottolineo a chi mi conosce che non ho usato l'aggettivo sporca, devi avere un coraggio da leone, io le avrei preso le cose e buttate giù dallla finestra (compreso il computer non mi fotte un cavolo).
Altra cosa, dell'altro ti è venuta della rabbia? Hai sfogato la rabbia in qualche modo? Se no fallo, se no diventerai una bomba ad orologeria.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradito77, ne hai più parlato con lei? 2 anni non sono molti per dimenticare (purtroppo) e per me tu avresti seriamente bisogno di un aiuto psicologico per la tua autostima che non è tornata quella di prima. Io ne parlerei a lei, ma non colpevolizzandola, ma dicendo che ti senti ancora uno sttraccio in termini di stima di te e che hai bisogno di un aiuto esterno a tutto questo.
> Ovviamente sia ben chiaro che sarà lei a sostenere le spese, ma visto tutto non ti servirà poi tanto.
> Ricorda, se hai tenuto in casa una traditrice (sottolineo a chi mi conosce che non ho usato l'aggettivo sporca, devi avere un coraggio da leone, io le avrei preso le cose e buttate giù dallla finestra (compreso il computer non mi fotte un cavolo).
> Altra cosa, dell'altro ti è venuta della rabbia? Hai sfogato la rabbia in qualche modo? Se no fallo, se no diventerai una bomba ad orologeria.


io spero che tradito abbia lungamente letto il forum
così potrà apprezzare la moderazione 
(se non ti conosce, non può apprezzarla nella giusta misura )


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io spero che tradito abbia lungamente letto il forum
> così potrà apprezzare la moderazione
> (se non ti conosce, non può apprezzarla nella giusta misura )


 lo spero anche io! .....


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io spero che tradito abbia lungamente letto il forum
> così potrà apprezzare la moderazione
> (se non ti conosce, non può apprezzarla nella giusta misura )


Ma sono l'utente "cattivissimo me"!!!! basta leggere li per comprendere il mio sforzo di moderazione (e non ho usato neppure la parola "lurida":up


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma sono l'utente "cattivissimo me"!!!! basta leggere li per comprendere il mio sforzo di moderazione (e non ho usato neppure la parola "lurida":up


 si è vero...non avevo notato ma effettivamente sei stato pure buono nel commento!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma sono l'utente "cattivissimo me"!!!! basta leggere li per comprendere il mio sforzo di moderazione (e non ho usato neppure la parola "lurida":up


 :blu:


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :blu:


Amoremio, ho fatto il buono!!! Sai quanto queste storie mi facciano ribollire il sangue????


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, ho fatto il buono!!! Sai quanto queste storie mi facciano ribollire il sangue????


 calmo Dani...stai calmo!!!


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, ho fatto il buono!!! Sai quanto queste storie mi facciano ribollire il sangue????


lo so
ma tu dovresti sapere che per un tradito che cerca di ricostruire sentir apostrofare con epiteti la traditrice che lui continua ad amare non fa bene

magari finiscono per rinunciare ad aprirsi quando invece anche il semplice parlarne può aiutare


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio, io penso solo una cosa, che se lui ha questi problemi si vede che la compagna come tutti i traditori abbia voluto chiudere velocemente il capitolo tradimento con lui. Con tutto quello che ne consegue.


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo so
> ma tu dovresti sapere che per un tradito che cerca di ricostruire sentir apostrofare con epiteti la traditrice che lui continua ad amare non fa bene
> 
> magari finiscono per rinunciare ad aprirsi quando invece anche il semplice parlarne può aiutare


Daniele va preso a piccole dosi  chi in tutto questo tempo nel forum lo sa.


:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele va preso a piccole dosi  chi in tutto questo tempo nel forum lo sa.
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::rotfl:


infatti il problema è per gli altri :mrgreen:


----------



## Illuso (17 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Per questo vorrei sapere da chi è stato tradito ed ha deciso di portare avanti comunque la prorpia storia cercando di superarlo, come va?
> Grazie per l'aiuto


Due anni e otto mesi, e non ho superato un bel niente, fingo, non ne parlo più, ma come si fà a dimenticare proprio non lo so, non so cosa darei per poter cancellare la durezza del suo viso quella specie di odio-risentimento che traspariva nei suoi occhi, come se fosse colpa mia che non potesse viversi liberamente la sua storia, oltre a tutte le altre nefandezze che ha commesso nei confronti del nostro Amore.
Scusa ma non sono di nessuno aiuto, anzi.


----------



## Sole (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> facendo i debiti scongiuri, , e anche quelli indebiti (quannocevòcevò), :up:
> 
> questo fatto delle battute di film, canzoni ecc. mi fu pronosticato, ma a me non è successo
> se non c'è nulla che ti turbi in lei, potresti valutare che qualcosa ti turbi in te
> ...


Sono d'accordo con Amoremio.

Anch'io sono stata tradita, è passato un anno, sono ancora in transizione, sto lavorando su me stessa, ma la ferita del tradimento si è rimarginata e non sento più la minima sofferenza. Non mi tornano in mente immagini, né sento l'esigenza di controllarlo.

Però il nostro rapporto è molto diverso da prima. Entrambi stiamo facendo un percorso di analisi e tante dinamiche sono cambiate... anche una sbandata, per quanto possa essere casuale, nasconde motivazioni che vanno analizzate in profondità e, soprattutto, con sincerità. Anche se a volte escono cose che non si vorrebbero sentire.

In ogni caso in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Eliade (17 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuto, tradito77.
> 
> Una riflessione a caldo, che esce dalla mia mente e quindi rappresenta solo ed unicamente il mio pensiero.
> 
> ...


Quoto. :up:


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Il problema è che dopo 2 anni in cui la nostra vita ha ripreso a girare normalmente, non riesco a superarlo. Sono certo che lei sia pentita, non abbia la minima intenzione di riprovarci e sia profondamente innamorata di me (e io non ho mai smesso di esserlo di lei), ma il pensiero di quello che è successo continua a girami in testa e non riesco a superarelo. Basta una battuta di un film, una canzone, qualsiasi discorso sul tradimento e mi ripassa davanti tutta la faccenda.
> Per questo vorrei sapere da chi è stato tradito ed ha deciso di portare avanti comunque la prorpia storia cercando di superarlo, come va?
> Grazie per l'aiuto


Ciao, due anni sono tanti. Troppi. Io ho perdonato il primo tradimento ma c'è stato un grande cambiamento, dalla convivenza siamo passati al matrimonio. Poi, alla prima crisi, mi ha tradita di nuovo. Ci ho messo più tempo a capirlo rispetto alla prima volta, perchè era stato più scaltro.
Credo dovresti parlarne con la tua compagna, condividere i tuoi dubbi e le tue fragilità. Forse la terapia di coppia potrebbe essere utile. E se lei non vuole sentir parlare di queste cose... beh allora ha ragione Chiara.
Comunque non trascurare il tuo malessere, lascialo parlare.


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Febbraio 2011)

Ciao tradito77!

Tante volte mi vien da pensare che chi subisce un tradimento sia come una marionetta, sul palco di cartapesta della vita, cui viene rotto un filo.
Si muove goffamente, si trascina, ma il braccio sinistro ciondola scomposto e, anche se il burattinaio tira i fili giusti, lui non riesce ad esultare, a lottare e ad abbracciare gli altri personaggi che stanno nel teatrino con lui.
Un paladino storpio che disgusta i bambini, che li spaventa e li fa piangere.
Così sei tu, che continuando a vivere con quella donna, non svesti l'armatura e ti atteggi a paladino.
Così sei tu, che cercando di amarla come prima, tiri soltanto un filo spezzato, e il braccio ciondola.
Così sei tu, che costringendo il tuo animo ad assistere ad un così grottesco spettacolo, lo disgusti, lo spaventi e lo fai piangere.

Hai mai visto un burattino aggiustarsi da sè?
Speri forse che qualche piccolo spettatore impietosito corra ad annodare goffamente il filo rotto?
O, piuttosto, pensi che sia il burattinaio a dover sostituire la cordicella con un'altra nuova, robusta e della giusta lunghezza?

Scegli che parte recitare nella tua commedia.

Il perdono sta sul rocchetto!


----------



## Stefano72 (17 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Per questo vorrei sapere da chi è stato tradito ed ha deciso di portare avanti comunque la prorpia storia cercando di superarlo, come va?
> Grazie per l'aiuto


Se la ami solo tre consigli : resistere, resistere, resistere.
Ogni cosa bella della vita porta con se l'eventualità di perderla. Tu hai corso il rischio di perderla, ma lei è comunque tornata da te, rallegratene. La fedeltà nei rapporti di lungo periodo è un'utopia, soprattutto se non mancano le occasioni. Abituati al rischio perchè sarà sempre così, con lei o con un'altra donna. Se l'essere cornuto ti mette a disagio, pensa a quanti lo sono senza saperlo. Controllarla serve a poco. Se la ami sta con lei, accettando il rischio. Lei del resto fa altrettanto. 

S*B


----------



## tradito77 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Alcune precisazioni:

@Chiara Matraini: _Quello che è scritto in grassetto nero ( cioè quel che ti dice la tua compagna) è falso, te lo dice una traditrice. 
Ed è per questo che tu vivi quel che è descritto dal grassetto rosso.
_No, sono veramente sicuro di quello che ho scritto.

@Daniele: _ne hai parlato con lei? 
_Sì più volte, ma è sempre difficile....

@Daniele: _dell'altro ti è venuta della rabbia? 
_Sì molta. Lo conosco e vorrei tuttora spaccargli la faccia. In effetti non l'ho sfogata.

@Amoremio: _io spero che tradito abbia lungamente letto il forum, così potrà apprezzare la moderazione.
_Sì, infatti ho chiesto solo il parere di chi ha avuto un'esperienza simile e comunque capisco tutti...

@Daniele: _io penso solo una cosa, che se lui ha questi problemi si vede che la compagna come tutti i traditori abbia voluto chiudere velocemente il capitolo tradimento con lui. Con tutto quello che ne consegue. 
_Puoi spiegare meglio?


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Scrivo qui per la prima volta perchè non ho nessun altro a cui parlare.
> Penso che solo chi ha vissuto certe esperienze può dare un parere obiettivo, e lo dico perchè anch'io prima di vivere il tradimento in prima persona pensavo che se fosse capitato a me avrei reagito in un modo, ma poi ho fatto tutt'altro.
> Detto questo, cercherò di essere breve:
> ...


Volevo chiederti, il tuo senso di inadeguatezza e il crollo della tua autostima sono ancora cosi attuali?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2011)

Io ti dico solo che se la ami davvero e le cose vanno bene e hai deciso di andare avanti con lei dovresti chiederti perché ti fai tutte queste seghe mentali dopo due anni. Due anni sono tanti. Vale la pena vivere una storia così? Pieno di ossessioni?

Concordo con MK sulla terapia di coppia. Ma forse anche singola (per te). Forse ti farebbe bene sfogarti con un professionista che può aiutarti a capire certe cose che magari da solo non riesci a vedere

Ultima cosa... come sempre in casi simili al tuo io terrei in considerazione il fatto che vi siete messi insieme quando eravate giovanissimi... e quindi riesco a capire il bisogno che lei ha sentito di sperimentare qualcosa al di fuori della vostra coppia. A te non è successo, ma ti assicuro che accade molto spesso


----------



## Kid (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Scrivo qui per la prima volta perchè non ho nessun altro a cui parlare.
> Penso che solo chi ha vissuto certe esperienze può dare un parere obiettivo, e lo dico perchè anch'io prima di vivere il tradimento in prima persona pensavo che se fosse capitato a me avrei reagito in un modo, ma poi ho fatto tutt'altro.
> Detto questo, cercherò di essere breve:
> ...


Carissimo,

la tua storia è uguale a mille altre che ho già letto. 

Il pensiero non ti passerà mai, di questo devi fartene una ragione. Sta a te: il pensiero è così fastidioso da farti vivere male? Allora prendi le tue decisioni. Il pensiero è fastidioso ma tutto sommato accettabile? Allora lascia perdere e non rovinare la tua storia. Trovati qualche interesse per pensarci di meno.

I tradimenti sono quasi tutti uguali, ma gli strascichi che questi hanno sulla propria storia d'amore sono molto variabili da persona a persona. Una cosa però è certa: la coppia non torna mai come era prima, ma muta... spesso in negativo, ma non è detto che non possa pure migliorare.

Però ripeto, mettici una pietra sopra al pensiero perchè quello non te lo leva nessuno. Essere traditi dalla persona amata è una macchia che nemmeno omino bianco può eliminare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Carissimo,
> 
> la tua storia è uguale a mille altre che ho già letto.
> 
> ...



Questo non è sempre vero. Non puoi essere così assoluto nelle tue affermazioni. D'altra parte per te quanto è passato? un anno e mezzo, all'incirca?

Per me sono passati 12 anni e ti assicuro che il pensiero è passato, da tanto tempo


----------



## tradito77 (18 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Volevo chiederti, il tuo senso di inadeguatezza e il crollo della tua autostima sono ancora cosi attuali?


Al momento si. Però ci sono stati alti e bassi.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Alcune precisazioni:
> 
> ...................
> 
> ...


difficile per te o per come è lei quando se ne parla?
puoi spiegare meglio?


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Questo non è sempre vero. Non puoi essere così assoluto nelle tue affermazioni. D'altra parte per te quanto è passato? un anno e mezzo, all'incirca?
> 
> Per me sono passati 12 anni e ti assicuro che il pensiero è passato, da tanto tempo


sì, ma tu nel frattempo non hai chiuso quel rapporto?


----------



## Kid (18 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Questo non è sempre vero. Non puoi essere così assoluto nelle tue affermazioni. D'altra parte per te quanto è passato? un anno e mezzo, all'incirca?
> 
> Per me sono passati 12 anni e ti assicuro che il pensiero è passato, da tanto tempo



Forse a volte si rinuncia al pensiero, ci si arrende, che è un'altra cosa. E poi siamo tutti diversi, io ho dato la mia opinione che è questa, quindi certo che posso essere così assoluto, no?

Nessuno mi leverà dalla testa che se non ci fossimo traditi ora forse saremmo più felici. Ti sembra poco? Non si può tornare indietro nel tempo.

Poi mi rendo anche conto che con il passare degli anni la cosa assume connotati meno importanti perchè la vita ci mette alla prova con ostacoli sempre più difficili che fanno sembrare quelli passati come stupidaggini.

Io a lui gli auguro di uscirne con uno schiocco di dita, sia chiaro.


----------



## Kid (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì, ma tu nel frattempo non hai chiuso quel rapporto?



Volevo dirlo io...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Scrivo qui per la prima volta perchè non ho nessun altro a cui parlare.
> Penso che solo chi ha vissuto certe esperienze può dare un parere obiettivo, e lo dico perchè anch'io prima di vivere il tradimento in prima persona pensavo che se fosse capitato a me avrei reagito in un modo, ma poi ho fatto tutt'altro.
> Detto questo, cercherò di essere breve:
> ...


Benvenuto!!Io sono il meno indicato a darti consigli perche'sto'dall'altra parte della barricata,ma posso dirti che non butterei mai via 24 anni di matrimonio,noi ci siamo prossimi, per niente al mondo.
E non perche'le corna sarebbero super meritate,ma perche'quando con una donna hai condiviso tanto,devi per forza passarci sopra.
E'vero sai si puo'innamorati e tradire lo stesso,lei l'ha fatto,ma ora rimuovi il triste ricordo,non pensarci piu'.
Uno sbandamento puo'succedere,l'importante e'che ora non si ripeta


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì, ma tu nel frattempo non hai chiuso quel rapporto?




No. 12 anni fa - anzi, no 11! mi sono sbagliata - sono stata tradita dal mio attuale marito. Ero incinta del mio primo figlio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Forse a volte si rinuncia al pensiero, ci si arrende, che è un'altra cosa. E poi siamo tutti diversi, io ho dato la mia opinione che è questa, quindi certo che posso essere così assoluto, no?
> 
> Nessuno mi leverà dalla testa che se non ci fossimo traditi ora forse saremmo più felici. Ti sembra poco? Non si può tornare indietro nel tempo.
> 
> ...


Magari tra qualche anno anche tu lo dimenticherai...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Volevo dirlo io...




No, ho già spiegato.

In effetti mi bruciano di più i tradimenti del primo che non quello del secondo. Anche se al momento mi aveva fatto più male quello del secondo (ero incinta! e uscivo da un periodo devastante!)


----------



## tradito77 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> difficile per te o per come è lei quando se ne parla?
> puoi spiegare meglio?


Per entrambi. Per me perchè ne escono sempre brutte cose e per lei perchè mi ha detto che ogni volta che ne parliamo si sente una merda per ciò che ha fatto.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> No. 12 anni fa - anzi, no 11! mi sono sbagliata - sono stata tradita dal mio attuale marito. Ero incinta del mio primo figlio


 
Accidenti Quintina io questo non lo sapevo proprio....capisco il tuo disprezzo per i traditori....e tante altre cose.
Pero'sei stata brava a superarlo se e'ancora li',intendo il marito.
Scusa,magari ho scritto una banalita',ma io non conosco tutte le storie del forum


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Accidenti Quintina io questo non lo sapevo proprio....capisco il tuo disprezzo per i traditori....e tante altre cose.
> Pero'sei stata brava a superarlo se e'ancora li',intendo il marito.
> Scusa,magari ho scritto una banalita',ma io non conosco tutte le storie del forum




Lothar mi sa che tu non hai capito molto di me.

Io non disprezzo affatto i traditori. Io sono una traditrice, e non mi disprezzo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Accidenti Quintina io questo non lo sapevo proprio....capisco il tuo disprezzo per i traditori....e tante altre cose.
> Pero'sei stata brava a superarlo se e'ancora li',intendo il marito.
> Scusa,magari ho scritto una banalita',ma io non conosco tutte le storie del forum


Ma Quintina non disprezza i traditori, che io sappia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Alcune precisazioni:
> 
> *@Chiara Matraini: Quello che è scritto in grassetto nero ( cioè quel che ti dice la tua compagna) è falso, te lo dice una traditrice. *
> _*Ed è per questo che tu vivi quel che è descritto dal grassetto rosso.*_
> ...


Ci ho pensato e ti rispondo a freddo, stavolta.

Ribadisco il concetto.
Lei sta male perchè vede quel che ti ha provocato, che si sia pentita non ne sarei così sicura.

Ma non lo dico per scazzarti, solo perchè secondo me è un buon punto di vista da cui partire.
Probabilmente la vostra vita in simbiosi è finita, il tradimento ha semplicemente sancito questo passaggio.


----------



## tradito77 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Alcuni piccoli dettagli che magari vi danno un quadro più preciso:
1) essendo cresciuti insieme, tutti i nostri amici sono in comune ed avendo taciuto la cosa non abbiamo nessuno con cui confrontarci. Solo lei ha 1 amica che sapeva e con cui si è confrontata prima e durante il misfatto. Quando è uscita la cosa, è emerso che l'amica aveva pure tentato di dissuaderla ma poi è andata così. Io poi ho parlato anche con l'amica tramite messaggi, dicendole chiaramente che la ritenevo solo amica sua e non mia perchè se no me l'avrebbe detto. Tutto questo ovviamente alla luce del sole con la mia compagna. Per questo mio comportamento ora loro si sono un po' allontanate (e per me è meglio così).
Per il resto nessun'altro sa, quindi credo di essere qui anche per questo motivo. Avevo bisogno di tirar fuori la cosa con qualcuno che non sia lei.
2) leggendo le esperienze simili di altri utenti, noto comportamenti molto duri nei confronti del partner traditore. Forse perchè in molti casi si tratta di coppie sposate con figli e quindi la decisione di continuare la relazione è dettata anche da altre esigenze rispetto a noi che siamo "solo" conviventi e senza figli. Per questo mi sento sicuro di quello che c'è tra noi.
3) una cosa che è emersa durante i nostri chiarimenti è che lei, mentre era con l'altro, era comunque innamorata di me e non ha mai smesso di amarmi. Lei è convinta di questo, me l'ha detto più volte ma io non capisco come sia possibile. Qualcuno che ha tradito, l'ha provato?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Alcuni piccoli dettagli che magari vi danno un quadro più preciso:
> 1) essendo cresciuti insieme, tutti i nostri amici sono in comune ed avendo taciuto la cosa non abbiamo nessuno con cui confrontarci. Solo lei ha 1 amica che sapeva e con cui si è confrontata prima e durante il misfatto. Quando è uscita la cosa, è emerso che l'amica aveva pure tentato di dissuaderla ma poi è andata così. Io poi h*o parlato anche con l'amica tramite messaggi, dicendole chiaramente che la ritenevo solo amica sua e non mia perchè se no me l'avrebbe detto. Tutto questo ovviamente alla luce del sole con la mia compagna. Per questo mio comportamento ora loro si sono un po' allontanate (e per me è meglio così).*
> Per il resto nessun'altro sa, quindi credo di essere qui anche per questo motivo. Avevo bisogno di tirar fuori la cosa con qualcuno che non sia lei.
> 2) leggendo le esperienze simili di altri utenti, noto comportamenti molto duri nei confronti del partner traditore. Forse perchè in molti casi si tratta di coppie sposate con figli e quindi la decisione di continuare la relazione è dettata anche da altre esigenze rispetto a noi che siamo "solo" conviventi e senza figli. Per questo mi sento sicuro di quello che c'è tra noi.
> 3) una cosa che è emersa durante i nostri chiarimenti è che lei, mentre era con l'altro, era comunque innamorata di me e non ha mai smesso di amarmi. Lei è convinta di questo, me l'ha detto più volte ma io non capisco come sia possibile. Qualcuno che ha tradito, l'ha provato?



Perché avrebbe dovuto dirtelo l'amica?
E perché prendersela con lei, che aveva anche cercato di dissuadere tua moglie?
Non mi sembra un comportamento molto maturo.......

Comunque sì: è possibile che ti amasse quando ti ha tradito.


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Al momento si. Però ci sono stati alti e bassi.


Se ritieni questo un punto cardine, potresti spiegare meglio?


----------



## tradito77 (18 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Perché avrebbe dovuto dirtelo l'amica?
> E perché prendersela con lei, che aveva anche cercato di dissuadere tua moglie?
> Non mi sembra un comportamento molto maturo.......


Lo so, infatti non ne sono fiero. Solo che al momento ho pensato che se teneva a me come a lei, avrebbe dovuto fermarla in tutti i modi. Io al suo posto l'avrei fatto (sempre se si tratta di una persona o una coppia a cui tengo molto).


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Alcuni piccoli dettagli che magari vi danno un quadro più preciso:
> 1) essendo cresciuti insieme, tutti i nostri amici sono in comune ed avendo taciuto la cosa non abbiamo nessuno con cui confrontarci. Solo lei ha 1 amica che sapeva e con cui si è confrontata prima e durante il misfatto. Quando è uscita la cosa, è emerso che l'amica aveva pure tentato di dissuaderla ma poi è andata così. Io poi ho parlato anche con l'amica tramite messaggi, dicendole chiaramente che la ritenevo solo amica sua e non mia perchè se no me l'avrebbe detto. Tutto questo ovviamente alla luce del sole con la mia compagna. Per questo mio comportamento ora loro si sono un po' allontanate (e per me è meglio così).
> Per il resto nessun'altro sa, quindi credo di essere qui anche per questo motivo. Avevo bisogno di tirar fuori la cosa con qualcuno che non sia lei.
> *2) leggendo le esperienze simili di altri utenti, noto comportamenti molto duri nei confronti del partner traditore. Forse perchè in molti casi si tratta di coppie sposate con figli e quindi la decisione di continuare la relazione è dettata anche da altre esigenze rispetto a noi che siamo "solo" conviventi e senza figli. Per questo mi sento sicuro di quello che c'è tra noi.*
> 3) una cosa che è emersa durante i nostri chiarimenti è che lei, mentre era con l'altro, era comunque innamorata di me e non ha mai smesso di amarmi. Lei è convinta di questo, me l'ha detto più volte ma io non capisco come sia possibile. Qualcuno che ha tradito, l'ha provato?


 ciao! 
sicuramente a volte le esigenze sono altre è vero...ma anche se si è "solo" conviventi superare un tradimento ti assicuro che non è una cosa facile! anche io ho "tentato" di continuare e di perdonare....
ma alla fine gli eventi hanno preso un'altra strada...


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Lo so, infatti non ne sono fiero. Solo che al momento ho pensato che se teneva a me come a lei, avrebbe dovuto fermarla in tutti i modi. Io al suo posto l'avrei fatto (sempre se si tratta di una persona o una coppia a cui tengo molto).


Ma lo hai scritto tu che ci ha provato...ma se tua moglie ha continuato con la sua scelta secondo te la sua amica cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? 
ricordati che se aveva deciso di tradire niente e nessuno l'avrebbe fermata....nemmeno tu.


----------



## tradito77 (18 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Se ritieni questo un punto cardine, potresti spiegare meglio?


Ci sono stati dei periodi tranquilli in cui pensavo solo a vivere la vita così come veniva.
Altre volte ci sono stati degli episodi (esterni) che hanno cominciato a farmi ripensare a tutta la faccenda e per giorni le "mille seghe mentali" mi hanno perseguitato, con grosse ripercussioni sul mio umore.
Non so come spiegarlo meglio, ma è così.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ci sono stati dei periodi tranquilli in cui pensavo solo a vivere la vita così come veniva.
> Altre volte ci sono stati degli episodi (esterni) che hanno cominciato a farmi ripensare a tutta la faccenda e per giorni le "mille seghe mentali" mi hanno perseguitato, con grosse ripercussioni sul mio umore.
> Non so come spiegarlo meglio, ma è così.




E sara' sempre cosi ... si perdona ma, non si dimentica, la cicatrice e' per sempre.


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E sara' sempre cosi ... si perdona ma, non si dimentica, la cicatrice e' per sempre.


 purtoppo è vero....


----------



## tradito77 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma lo hai scritto tu che ci ha provato...ma se tua moglie ha continuato con la sua scelta secondo te la sua amica cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?
> ricordati che se aveva deciso di tradire niente e nessuno l'avrebbe fermata....nemmeno tu.


Non lo so, su questo non sono d'accordo.
Se la motivazione è frivola magari affrontandola per tempo si poteva evitare che degenerasse e chiarire i problemi di coppia. O magari se c'erano motivi validi si poteva pensare ad interrompere la nostra relazione per vivere altre esperienze e poi vedere come andava. Non è bello ma per me sarebbe stato meglio del tradimento.


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Non lo so, su questo non sono d'accordo.
> Se la motivazione è frivola magari affrontandola per tempo si poteva evitare che degenerasse e chiarire i problemi di coppia. O magari se c'erano motivi validi si poteva pensare ad interrompere la nostra relazione per vivere altre esperienze e poi vedere come andava. Non è bello ma per me sarebbe stato meglio del tradimento.


 guarda che io ti capisco! stai parlando con una che è stata tradita dal suo compagno...e non una sola volta! devi darti tempo e metabolizzare la cosa..6 mesi sono pochi purtoppo!
io il suo primo tradimento l'ho perdonato...sono stata di merda! c'ho messo mesi prima di riuscire a fidarmi un pochettino di lui....
poi le cose sembrava andassero meglio...e invece m'è arrivata la seconda mazzata...e poi vabbè siamo arrivati alla rottura


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ci sono stati dei periodi tranquilli in cui pensavo solo a vivere la vita così come veniva.
> Altre volte ci sono stati degli episodi (esterni) che hanno cominciato a farmi ripensare a tutta la faccenda e per giorni le "mille seghe mentali" mi hanno perseguitato, con grosse ripercussioni sul mio umore.
> Non so come spiegarlo meglio, ma è così.


Infatti quella storia sarà sempre presente nella tua mente, ma non devi nemmeno conviverci, nel senso che non devi subirla.

Credo che ognuno reagisca a suo modo ad un tradimento, nel mio caso la mia autostima non ha subito alcun contraccolpo, sin dall'inizio.
Sarò un caso fortunato, ma non credo si tratti solo di questo.

Io penso che se tu ti sentissi più forte affronteresti questa storia, che mi sembra sia iniziata a ruotare intorno solo a te stesso, con la dovuta consapevolezza e razionalità. Questo non significa che riusciresti a cancellare quelle immagini che puntualmente ti si ripropongono, ma che potresti diventarne immune.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Infatti quella storia sarà sempre presente nella tua mente, ma non devi nemmeno conviverci, nel senso che non devi subirla.
> 
> Credo che ognuno reagisca a suo modo ad un tradimento, nel mio caso la mia autostima non ha subito alcun contraccolpo, sin dall'inizio.
> Sarò un caso fortunato, ma non credo si tratti solo di questo.
> ...


Solo perche' la ferita non sanguina piu' non vuol dire non ri-provare il dolore, e te lo dico a quasi 8anni di distanza dall'accaduto ... questi ricordi resteranno per sempre.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ci sono stati dei periodi tranquilli in cui pensavo solo a vivere la vita così come veniva.
> Altre volte ci sono stati degli episodi (esterni) che hanno cominciato a farmi ripensare a tutta la faccenda e per giorni le "mille seghe mentali" mi hanno perseguitato, con grosse ripercussioni sul mio umore.
> Non so come spiegarlo meglio, ma è così.


fa parte dell'altalena emozionale
ce ne vuole per superarla ma poi ci si riesce
questo non significa dimenticare, però


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> fa parte dell'altalena emozionale
> ce ne vuole per superarla ma poi ci si riesce
> *questo non significa dimenticare*, però


E come si fa? ... io ho sperato di cadere e battere la testa nella speranza di perdere la memoria  figurati!


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Lothar mi sa che tu non hai capito molto di me.
> 
> Io non disprezzo affatto i traditori. Io sono una traditrice, e non mi disprezzo


 
Hai ragione Quintina,sai io qui'ci sto'poco e in fretta,e assimilo confusamente quello che leggo.......bene...allora sei dalla parte giusta:up:


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E come si fa? ... io ho sperato di cadere e battere la testa nella speranza di perdere la memoria  figurati!


non si fa

ma comunque diventa un evento che fa parte di "noi"

una battaglia che si ha separati per un po', ma dalla quale siamo usciti vittoriosi insieme
ci ha lasciato delle cicatrici
ma anche qualche inaspettata medaglia


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai ragione Quintina,sai io qui'ci sto'poco e in fretta,e assimilo confusamente quello che leggo.......bene...*allora sei dalla parte giusta*:up:


non ci riesci proprio ad evitare i capitomboli e le categorie eh?

chi ti dà l'auterevolezza di dire quali  "parti" ci sono e quali son giuste?

chi ti dà il diritto di mettere quintina da una parte purchessia, anche se la tua testolina la reputa giusta?

(scusa quintina)


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *non ci riesci proprio* ad evitare i capitomboli e le categorie eh?
> 
> chi ti dà l'auterevolezza di dire quali  "parti" ci sono e quali son giuste?
> 
> ...



:ira: e' tempo sprecato  :mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Solo perche' la ferita non sanguina piu' non vuol dire non ri-provare il dolore, e te lo dico a quasi 8anni di distanza dall'accaduto ... questi ricordi resteranno per sempre.


Certo. Ma che potere hanno su di te?

Quanto hanno la capacitàdi destabilizzare, oggi, la tua serenità?


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ci riesci proprio ad evitare i capitomboli e le categorie eh?
> 
> chi ti dà l'auterevolezza di dire quali "parti" ci sono e quali son giuste?
> 
> ...


Non gliene fate passare una. Guardate che l'avete già domato.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Certo. Ma che potere hanno su di te?
> 
> Quanto hanno la capacitàdi destabilizzare, oggi, la tua serenità?


Oggi nessuna ... pero' mi fa incazzare ancora sto fatto:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> non gliene fate passare una. Guardate che *l'avete già domato*.


dici?


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Oggi nessuna ... pero' mi fa incazzare ancora sto fatto:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Non credi che sia questo che manca a Tradito?

Due anni possono essere abbastanza per arrivarci.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non credi che sia questo che manca a Tradito?
> 
> Due anni possono essere abbastanza per arrivarci.


... e' solo l'inizio


----------



## dottor manhattan (18 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' solo l'inizio


Anche per me sono otto anni Marì ed in parte ti do ragione.

Due anni sono abbastanza per iniziare a recuperare la propria autostima.

Lui mi sembra non aver reagito. In primis agendo su se stesso.


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Anche per me sono otto anni Marì ed in parte ti do ragione.
> 
> Due anni sono abbastanza per iniziare a recuperare la propria autostima.
> 
> Lui mi sembra non aver reagito. *In primis agendo su se stesso*.



:up:​


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non gliene fate passare una. Guardate che l'avete già domato.


 
chissenefrega che sia  domato o no

ma se lo fosse smetterebbe di dire cose del genere


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Anche per me sono otto anni Marì ed in parte ti do ragione.
> 
> Due anni sono abbastanza per iniziare a recuperare la propria autostima.
> 
> *Lui mi sembra non aver reagito. In primis agendo su se stesso*.


straquoto il grassetto


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Alcuni piccoli dettagli che magari vi danno un quadro più preciso:
> 1) essendo cresciuti insieme, tutti i nostri amici sono in comune ed avendo taciuto la cosa non abbiamo nessuno con cui confrontarci. Solo lei ha 1 amica che sapeva e con cui si è confrontata prima e durante il misfatto. Quando è uscita la cosa, è emerso che l'amica aveva pure tentato di dissuaderla ma poi è andata così. Io poi ho parlato anche con l'amica tramite messaggi, dicendole chiaramente che la ritenevo solo amica sua e non mia perchè se no me l'avrebbe detto. Tutto questo ovviamente alla luce del sole con la mia compagna. Per questo mio comportamento ora loro si sono un po' allontanate (e per me è meglio così).
> Per il resto nessun'altro sa, quindi credo di essere qui anche per questo motivo. Avevo bisogno di tirar fuori la cosa con qualcuno che non sia lei.
> 2) leggendo le esperienze simili di altri utenti, noto comportamenti molto duri nei confronti del partner traditore. Forse perchè in molti casi si tratta di coppie sposate con figli e quindi la decisione di continuare la relazione è dettata anche da altre esigenze rispetto a noi che siamo "solo" conviventi e senza figli. Per questo mi sento sicuro di quello che c'è tra noi.
> *3) una cosa che è emersa durante i nostri chiarimenti è che lei, mentre era con l'altro, era comunque innamorata di me e non ha mai smesso di amarmi. Lei è convinta di questo, me l'ha detto più volte ma io non capisco come sia possibile. Qualcuno che ha tradito, l'ha provato?*


Certo che è possibile..Non sempre si tradisce perchè non si ama più e soprattutto non sempre si è innamorate della persona con cui si tradisce
Aggiungo solo che credo che la vostra amica si sia comportata da amica, raccogliendo una confidenza e stando vicino a tua moglie. E' brutto che si siano allontanate


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che è possibile..Non sempre si tradisce perchè non si ama più e soprattutto non sempre si è innamorate della persona con cui si tradisce
> *Aggiungo solo che credo che la vostra amica si sia comportata da amica, raccogliendo una confidenza e stando vicino a tua moglie. E' brutto che si siano allontanate*


 quoto Farfy!!! :up:

ps.ma nausicaa che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto Farfy!!! :up:
> 
> ps.ma nausicaa che fine ha fatto?


Me lo stavo domandando anch'io....


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Me lo stavo domandando anch'io....


 è un pò che non si fa vedere....


----------



## tradito77 (18 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Anche per me sono otto anni Marì ed in parte ti do ragione.
> 
> Due anni sono abbastanza per iniziare a recuperare la propria autostima.
> 
> Lui mi sembra non aver reagito. In primis agendo su se stesso.


Boh, può essere. Ma non è che uno sa come affrontare una roba del genere... Ci sto provando, ma non è detto che sia la strada giusta.
Poi ognuno ha il suo carattere/personalità, ogni esperienza è diversa, ci sono 1000 variabili in gioco... 
Comunque continuate così, stanno uscendo spunti interessanti ed è quello che cercavo. Grazie


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Boh, può essere. Ma non è che uno sa come affrontare una roba del genere... Ci sto provando, ma non è detto che sia la strada giusta.
> Poi ognuno ha il suo carattere/personalità, ogni esperienza è diversa, ci sono 1000 variabili in gioco...
> Comunque continuate così, stanno uscendo spunti interessanti ed è quello che cercavo. Grazie


 L'importante è che riusciamo ad esserti utili!


----------



## Sabina (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai ragione Quintina,sai io qui'ci sto'poco e in fretta,e assimilo confusamente quello che leggo.......bene...allora sei dalla parte giusta:up:


Ogni volta che ti leggo mi scappa un sorriso. Cerchi sempre di salvarti da una gaffe precedente con un'altra gaffe.
E continui a non esserne consapevole. A me fai molta tenerezza.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ogni volta che ti leggo mi scappa un sorriso. Cerchi sempre di salvarti da una gaffe precedente con un'altra gaffe.
> E continui a non esserne consapevole. A me fai molta tenerezza.


Dai Sabina era una battuta.........ma come e'che nessuno capisce gli scherzi qua'...e dire che e'carnevale


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ci riesci proprio ad evitare i capitomboli e le categorie eh?
> 
> chi ti dà l'auterevolezza di dire quali "parti" ci sono e quali son giuste?
> 
> ...


Ma possibile che non capiate quando uno scherza???


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non gliene fate passare una. Guardate che l'avete già domato.


 
Caro Dottore i diavoli non si domano........io le lascio cantare..le mie maestre di vita....non sono cattive,sai basta prenderle a piccole dosi


----------



## Daniele (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Non lo so, su questo non sono d'accordo.
> Se la motivazione è frivola magari affrontandola per tempo si poteva evitare che degenerasse e chiarire i problemi di coppia. O magari se c'erano motivi validi si poteva pensare ad interrompere la nostra relazione per vivere altre esperienze e poi vedere come andava. Non è bello ma per me sarebbe stato meglio del tradimento.


Concordo con te,se lei fosse stata anche tua amica te lo avrebbe detto o avrebbe.detto a tua moglie che ti avrebbe parlato. Si vede che amica non era.


----------



## Sabina (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> 3) una cosa che è emersa durante i nostri chiarimenti è che lei, mentre era con l'altro, era comunque innamorata di me e non ha mai smesso di amarmi. Lei è convinta di questo, me l'ha detto più volte ma io non capisco come sia possibile. Qualcuno che ha tradito, l'ha provato?


Un tradimento secondo me nasce da un bisogno del traditore in un momento particolare della sua vita. 
Un traditore può tradire anche se ama? Certo, dipende anche dalle motivazioni che lo portano al tradimento. Se e' un'esigenza prettamente sessuale finisce tutto li' e magari non si sente neanche l'esigenza di rivedere quella persona (qualcuno può avere avventure occasionali con persone diverse). Se c'è qualcosa di più profondo alla base della crisi personale la storia potrebbe continuare ma finire alle prime difficoltà per paura di perdere quello che si ha. Se ci si innamora la cosa cambia radicalmente. Tua moglie ha scelto te, evidentemente quello che provava per l'altro non era così importante. Puoi cambiare il tuo punto di vista e vederla come un ulteriore conferma nei tuoi confronti. Lei ha scelto ancora te. Noi non apparteniamo a nessuno, scegliamo con chi stare, nonostante i pezzi di carta.
Io amo mio marito come l'amavo prima, come l'ho amato in questi anni, se lui ha bisogno io ci sono e ci sarò sempre per lui, per qualsiasi necessita'. Ma evidentemente il mio amore per lui non e' quel tipo di amore che lega indissolubilmente due persone, non e' così profondo...non e' un amore da anima e corpo.


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo con te,se lei fosse stata anche tua amica te lo avrebbe detto o avrebbe.detto a tua moglie che ti avrebbe parlato. Si vede che amica non era.


 non sono d'accordo Dani..... :idea::idea::idea:...per niente stavolta!
...tu come stai oggi? hai mandato la famosa mail? :sonar:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Un tradimento secondo me nasce da un bisogno del traditore in un momento particolare della sua vita.
> Un traditore può tradire anche se ama? Certo, dipende anche dalle motivazioni che lo portano al tradimento. Se e' un'esigenza prettamente sessuale finisce tutto li' e magari non si sente neanche l'esigenza di rivedere quella persona (qualcuno può avere avventure occasionali con persone diverse). Se c'è qualcosa di più profondo alla base della crisi personale la storia potrebbe continuare ma finire alle prime difficoltà per paura di perdere quello che si ha. Se ci si innamora la cosa cambia radicalmente. Tua moglie ha scelto te, evidentemente quello che provava per l'altro non era così importante. Puoi cambiare il tuo punto di vista e vederla come un ulteriore conferma nei tuoi confronti. Lei ha scelto ancora te. Noi non apparteniamo a nessuno, scegliamo con chi stare, nonostante i pezzi di carta.
> Io amo mio marito come l'amavo prima, come l'ho amato in questi anni, se lui ha bisogno io ci sono e ci sarò sempre per lui, per qualsiasi necessita'. Ma evidentemente il mio amore per lui non e' quel tipo di amore che lega indissolubilmente due persone, non e' così profondo...non e' un amore da anima e corpo.


Certo Sabina e'proprio cosi',io continuo ad amare mia moglie,continuo a fare l'amore e se ha bisogno non mi tiro indietro.
 Dipende poi da caso a caso,e l'amore per un'altra/o,per nascere impiega tempo,io al primo segno lascerei perdere,a mia moglie e ai miei figli ci tengo,eccome..


----------



## Sabina (18 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo con te,se lei fosse stata anche tua amica te lo avrebbe detto o avrebbe.detto a tua moglie che ti avrebbe parlato. Si vede che amica non era.


In effetti ha detto che era una "sua amica".


----------



## Tubarao (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Noi non apparteniamo a nessuno, scegliamo con chi stare....


Amen.

Comincio a pensare che nel software dell'essere umano l'unico tipo di amore riconosciuto dal sistema sia quello per noi stessi. Ed è in base a questa particolare subroutine del nostro software noi scegliamo qualcuno che, con le sue, di subroutine, ci aiuta a funzionare meglio. Quando, per Amore, scegliamo qualcuno, credo che alla fine della fiera lo facciamo in funzione di noi stessi, in funzione di un tornaconto biologico/psiciologico/.........(mettere un'_ogico_ a piacere al posto dei puntini) personale, e non per un vero senso di trasporto verso l'altro.

Le storie alla Anima e Corpo, ho il fottuto timore che siano dei bug di sistema, inserite apposta dal Grande Programmatore, per creare entropia.

PS: Lo dicevo io che troppo Matrix mi avrebbe fatto male


----------



## Daniele (18 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo Dani..... :idea::idea::idea:...per niente stavolta!
> ...tu come stai oggi? hai mandato la famosa mail? :sonar:


Simy, pensa che anche il mio migliore amico sa che se venisse a chiedermi consiglio su un tradimento (argomento già trattato prima del tradimento subito) io gli direi di essere sincero e di lasciare se vuole provare, ma se io fossi amico anche della sua ragazza (cosa mai capitata sino ad ora) la cosa mi recherebbe problemi. Anzi, sarei estremamente incazzato decisamente con il fatto che quella personaccia mi abbia messo in questa simile condizione di dover fare una cosa contro quello che penso e cioè sapere e stare zitto. Siccome io omertoso non lo sono dico chiaramente che se una persona vu ole compiere un delitto che lo faccia, ma e lo va a dire prima non è ne giusto e ne sbagliato che la persona lo dica all'interessato, per il semplice motivo che il dirlo ad un'altra persona prima di compiere l'azione è un evidente richiesta di aiuto verso l'altro per bloccarlo.


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Amen.
> 
> Comincio a pensare che nel software dell'essere umano l'unico tipo di amore riconosciuto dal sistema sia quello per noi stessi. Ed è in base a questa particolare subroutine del nostro software noi scegliamo qualcuno che, con le sue, di subroutine, ci aiuta a funzionare meglio. Quando, per Amore, scegliamo qualcuno, credo che alla fine della fiera lo facciamo in funzione di noi stessi, in funzione di un tornaconto biologico/psiciologico/.........(mettere un'_ogico_ a piacere al posto dei puntini) personale, e non per un vero senso di trasporto verso l'altro.
> 
> ...


 ...........matrix fa male...io lo dico sempre :incazzato:

ps. cmq stasera Salsa....vuoi venire?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, pensa che anche il mio migliore amico sa che se venisse a chiedermi consiglio su un tradimento (argomento già trattato prima del tradimento subito) io gli direi di essere sincero e di lasciare se vuole provare, ma se io fossi amico anche della sua ragazza (cosa mai capitata sino ad ora) la cosa mi recherebbe problemi. Anzi, sarei estremamente incazzato decisamente con il fatto che quella personaccia mi abbia messo in questa simile condizione di dover fare una cosa contro quello che penso e cioè sapere e stare zitto. Siccome io omertoso non lo sono dico chiaramente che se una persona vu ole compiere un delitto che lo faccia, ma e lo va a dire prima non è ne giusto e ne sbagliato che la persona lo dica all'interessato, per il semplice motivo che il dirlo ad un'altra persona prima di compiere l'azione è un evidente richiesta di aiuto verso l'altro per bloccarlo.


 ok..giusto...ma infatti questa era amica di lei...non di lui da quanto ho capito!


----------



## Daniele (18 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..giusto...ma infatti questa era amica di lei...non di lui da quanto ho capito!


Però è un bene che si siano allontanate e ti spiego il motivo. L'unico motivo per cui una persona confida una cosa che sta per fare di sbagliato ad un'altra persona è per essere fermata a tutti i costi e questo non poteva dirlo al marito. Lei non ha agito per fermarla, ha solo provato debolmente a farlo, ma siccome lei lo ha fatto vuol dire che in fin dei conti è stata poco convincente e quindi una amica di poco valore.
Ovvio che lui adesso non può più fidarsi che sua moglie abbia una amica del genere che sapendo e non fermando è diventata complice della  traditrice.
Normale che sia finita così ed è normale che le due non saranno più amiche.
Però mi chiedo adesso per tradito 77....e buttare dell'acido muriatico sulla macchina del tizio, no????
Ovvio che la colpa è anche di tua moglie, ma sarebbe come castrarsi buttare dell'acido muriatico sulla sua macchina , in fin dei conti se lo conoscevi è anche peggio.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ...........matrix fa male...io lo dico sempre :incazzato:
> 
> ps. cmq stasera Salsa....vuoi venire?:mrgreen:


Mah! L'unica cosa di cui sono certo è che alla fine, ad esclusione di alcuni esempi in Letteratura, di Amori anima e corpo, ne ho visti ben pochi. Quello che vedo molto più spesso, sono persone che si scelgono l'un l'altro perchè reciprocamente si arricchiscono e la presenza di uno consente all'altro di STARE MEGLIO. (Il famoso surplus di cui parlavo in qualche post qui in giro). 

PS: Guarda, potrei andare in Centrale a prendere il primo frecciarossa solo se mi fanno entrare con il cappello e l'impermeabile :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mah! L'unica cosa di cui sono certo è che alla fine, ad esclusione di alcuni esempi in Letteratura, di Amori anima e corpo, ne ho visti ben pochi. Quello che vedo molto più spesso, sono persone che si scelgono l'un l'altro perchè reciprocamente si arricchiscono e la presenza di uno consente all'altro di STARE MEGLIO. (Il famoso surplus di cui parlavo in qualche post qui in giro).
> 
> PS: Guarda, potrei andare in Centrale a prendere il primo frecciarossa solo se mi fanno entrare con il cappello e l'impermeabile :rotfl:


 si hai ragione concordo!
cmq non credo che ti facciano entrare con cappello e impermeabile...a meno che tu non vada in locali "diversi" da quelli in cui si balla salsa!
 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ecco, lui seppur scoperto non ha lasciato perdere... e non so se io lascerei perdere.


Be'allora faresti come la mia amica,non so' se hai letto il mio post giorni addietro,che mi ha detto''aspetta un mese,le acque si calmano''ma e'rischioso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Amen.
> 
> Comincio a pensare che nel software dell'essere umano l'unico tipo di amore riconosciuto dal sistema sia quello per noi stessi. Ed è in base a questa particolare subroutine del nostro software noi scegliamo qualcuno che, con le sue, di subroutine, ci aiuta a funzionare meglio. Quando, per Amore, scegliamo qualcuno, credo che alla fine della fiera lo facciamo in funzione di noi stessi, in funzione di un tornaconto biologico/psiciologico/.........(mettere un'_ogico_ a piacere al posto dei puntini) personale, e non per un vero senso di trasporto verso l'altro.
> 
> ...


Concordo in tutto.
Non resisto a queste metafore informatiche. :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si hai ragione concordo!
> cmq non credo che ti facciano entrare con cappello e impermeabile...a  meno che tu non vada in locali "diversi" da quelli in cui si balla  salsa!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E ti dirò di più, voglio avere la presunzione di asserire che, fondamentalmente, Tradito77 ha perdonato perchè in qualche parte del suo essere si è accesa una spia che gli ha detto: "Guarda che se non lo fai TU starai peggio". Peccato che quella spia si sia spenta immediatamente dopo e lui adesso è lì a chiedersi se ha fatto bene oppure no perchè non c'è nessuna controprova tangibile che la sua sia stata la scelta giusta. Non esistono scelte giuste o sbagliate in queste cose, esistono solo scelte funzionali, o non funzionali, A NOI STESSI.

A ri PS: Tu ci scherzi, ma qui a.....dove stò io......c'è un locale di Salsa, forse il più famoso, che è noto per le serate a tema e il sabato è dedicato alla Salsa Gay. Peccato che non mi avvertì nessuno di questa usanza, e, quando io, tomo tomo cacchio cacchio, mi presentai, da solo, proprio il sabato, mi sentii proprio come uno dei due poliziotti in Scuola di Polizia quando entrano al Blue Oyster Bar.


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E ti dirò di più, voglio avere la presunzione di asserire che, fondamentalmente, Tradito77 ha perdonato perchè in qualche parte del suo essere si è accesa una spia che gli ha detto: "Guarda che se non lo fai TU starai peggio". Peccato che quella spia si sia spenta immediatamente dopo e lui adesso è lì a chiedersi se ha fatto bene oppure no perchè non c'è nessuna controprova tangibile che la sua sia stata la scelta giusta. Non esistono scelte giuste o sbagliate in queste cose, esistono solo scelte funzionali, o non funzionali, A NOI STESSI.
> 
> *A ri PS: Tu ci scherzi, ma qui a.....dove stò io......c'è un locale di Salsa, forse il più famoso, che è noto per le serate a tema e il sabato è dedicato alla Salsa Gay. Peccato che non mi avvertì nessuno di questa usanza, e, quando io, tomo tomo cacchio cacchio, mi presentai, da solo, proprio il sabato, mi sentii proprio come uno dei due poliziotti in Scuola di Polizia quando entrano al Blue Oyster Cult*.


 ma a Roma!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Daniele (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ecco, lui seppur scoperto non ha lasciato perdere... e non so se io lascerei perdere.


Sabina, se scoperti una volta si viene riscoperti dopo (magari mentre lo stronzo tradito ha cercanto di perdonare con tutto se stesso) non ti so dire se potrebbe scapparci il morto, ma una probabilità  nel breve termine c'è. Mai prendere per il culo una persona quando questa è in una fase brutta.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è un pò che non si fa vedere....


Tranquille torna...l'ho solo tutta canfutata!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sabina (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'allora faresti come la mia amica,non so' se hai letto il mio post giorni addietro,che mi ha detto''aspetta un mese,le acque si calmano''ma e'rischioso


Perciò e' la TUA amante che e' stata beccata? Non avevo capito bene. Si lo sappiamo che e' molto rischioso... non so che dirti. Certo lui non e' molto tranquillo ma ha fatto questa scelta. Non ha il rapporto che hai tu con tua moglie, assolutamente.


----------



## Sabina (18 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mah! L'unica cosa di cui sono certo è che alla fine, ad esclusione di alcuni esempi in Letteratura, di Amori anima e corpo, ne ho visti ben pochi. Quello che vedo molto più spesso, sono persone che si scelgono l'un l'altro perchè reciprocamente si arricchiscono e la presenza di uno consente all'altro di STARE MEGLIO. (Il famoso surplus di cui parlavo in qualche post qui in giro).
> 
> PS: Guarda, potrei andare in Centrale a prendere il primo frecciarossa solo se mi fanno entrare con il cappello e l'impermeabile :rotfl:


Si, questo lo penso anch'io ... ma dentro di me c'è un'anima sognatrice che ha bisogno di uscire. Ma poi ritorno sempre con i piedi per terra. 
Questa cosa ho bisogno di viverla anche un po' così. Potrà sembrare infantile, ma ne ho bisogno, anche se non dimentico mai la mia razionalità.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Perciò e' la TUA amante che e' stata beccata? Non avevo capito bene. Si lo sappiamo che e' molto rischioso... non so che dirti. Certo lui non e' molto tranquillo ma ha fatto questa scelta. Non ha il rapporto che hai tu con tua moglie, assolutamente.


 
No,no,non e'lei,e'un'altra con la quale ci siamo parlati al cell ieri l'altro,ma si prendeva troppi rischi,pensa che andava in un motel a 5 km da casa sua....e'andata bene,non solo l'hatenuta ma se la vuole fare il doppio di prima,pensa che un tipo,il marito,da quasi tutte le sere....


----------



## Daniele (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No,no,non e'lei,e'un'altra con la quale ci siamo parlati al cell ieri l'altro,ma si prendeva troppi rischi,pensa che andava in un motel a 5 km da casa sua....e'andata bene,non solo l'hatenuta ma se la vuole fare il doppio di prima,pensa che un tipo,il marito,da quasi tutte le sere....


Uhmmm, sarà difficile che ricominci, una person a tradita vuole sapere esattamente sapere dove è il traditore, con chi e quando tornerà....e mentre chiederà queste cose ala persona guarderà con gli occhi se le risposte coincideranno con quello che vedono gli occhi. la fiducia la si ricrea in anni, non in giorni o mesi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No,no,non e'lei,e'un'altra con la quale ci siamo parlati al cell ieri l'altro,ma si prendeva troppi rischi,pensa che andava in un motel a 5 km da casa sua....e'andata bene,non solo l'hatenuta ma se la vuole fare il doppio di prima,pensa che un tipo,il marito,da quasi tutte le sere....


Tutti alle altre quelli così


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uhmmm, sarà difficile che ricominci, una person a tradita vuole sapere esattamente sapere dove è il traditore, con chi e quando tornerà....e mentre chiederà queste cose ala persona guarderà con gli occhi se le risposte coincideranno con quello che vedono gli occhi. la fiducia la si ricrea in anni, non in giorni o mesi.


Ricomincia,Daniele,eccome,non la cambi,infatti avrebbe potuto dirmi''lascia perdere''invece fosse stato per lei sarebbe bastata una settimana........io le ho detto chiamami tra 1 mese
Il marito cosa vuoi adesso la scopa molto piu'di prima,e se ne dimentichera',credera'di essere l'unico,invece...........


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Tutti alle altre quelli così


 
Sai Quintina vale quello che il Conte una volta ha scritto,mi correggi Conte se sbaglio,:il maschio sapenendo che e'stato tradito si eccita e rende il doppio,poi l'idiota della mia amica aveva descritto perche'il suo amante,di allora..,era un gran porco...figurati il marito..adesso mi ha detto lei,gli chiede i''servizi''anche lui,poveretto vuoi :mrgreen::mrgreen: non farglieli???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2011)

*Lothar*

Non ho capito. Questa ci prova con te?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Questa ci prova con te?


L'ho cercata io dopo tanti mesi...delle volte faccio delle cavolate anch'io,sono troppo impulsivo..tre donne  e'assurdo.e chi lavora piu'dopo..Ciao Chiara chiudo l'office e scappo a casa
auguro a te e tutti i forumisti un vel weekend


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> L'ho cercata io dopo tanti mesi...delle volte faccio delle cavolate anch'io,sono troppo impulsivo..tre donne  e'assurdo.e chi lavora piu'dopo..Ciao Chiara chiudo l'office e scappo a casa
> auguro a te e tutti i forumisti un vel weekend


:up:

Buon we, divertiti!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai Quintina vale quello che il Conte una volta ha scritto,mi correggi Conte se sbaglio,:il maschio sapenendo che e'stato tradito si eccita e rende il doppio,poi l'idiota della mia amica aveva descritto perche'il suo amante,di allora..,era un gran porco...figurati il marito..adesso mi ha detto lei,gli chiede i''servizi''anche lui,poveretto vuoi :mrgreen::mrgreen: non farglieli???


No Lothar, io ho solo detto che io ho reagito così in una certa situazione. E fondamentalmente, conoscendola, so che è stata lei ad acconsentire che rimarcassi il mio territorio, senza parlare esplicitamente dell'accaduto. Non è che poi ho sempre reso il doppio. Insomma quella volta la vidi sotto una certa luce e agii di conseguenza. Ma fidati Lothar, il maschio sapendo che è stato tradito, si sente una merda. Fidati. Non si sente neppure più virile, fidati.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> L'ho cercata io dopo tanti mesi...delle volte faccio delle cavolate anch'io,sono troppo impulsivo..tre donne  e'assurdo.e chi lavora piu'dopo..Ciao Chiara chiudo l'office e scappo a casa
> auguro a te e tutti i forumisti un vel weekend


Tre donne?
Ma come fai...sei un mito XD...tre donne...e ancora sta in piedi...
Un principe! Beato te...beato te...qua invece è na miseria...una landa desolata...


----------



## tenebroso67 (18 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> .........
> Lei sta male perchè vede quel che ti ha provocato, che si sia pentita non ne sarei così sicura.
> 
> Probabilmente la vostra vita in simbiosi è finita, il tradimento ha semplicemente sancito questo passaggio.


Sono daccordo....secondo me' hai azzeccato la situazione *in pieno* .:up:


----------



## tenebroso67 (18 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> .........
> Per questo vorrei sapere da chi è stato tradito ed ha deciso di portare avanti comunque la propria storia cercando di superarlo, come va?
> Grazie per l'aiuto


Io ci ho provato per quasi 2 anni. 
Ma anche con il passare del tempo i rancori non si allontanavano.
La mia storia e' finita ormai da oltre un'anno.
Niente e' stato piu' come prima.
E mai lo sarebbe stato piu'.

Nonostante tutto mi sento di dirti di continuare a tentare,
a patto naturalmente che tu senta amore sincero nei tuoi riguardi e non solo compassione.
Secondo me tu sei in grado di capire se tua moglie sta fingendo o no il suo amore per te.
L'importante e' che tu non menta a te stesso.

In bocca al lupo.
Ciao !

Tenebr67


----------



## tenebroso67 (18 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ......... Ma fidati Lothar, il maschio sapendo che è stato tradito, si sente una merda. Fidati. Non si sente neppure più virile, fidati.


Concordo Conte......:up:


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Io non concordo con Chiara per un motivo evidente. Se la moglie di lui ha fatto l'azionaccia ma subito dopo ha chiuso non credo che le le sia piaciuto granchè o meglio non credo che non si senta pentita di quello che ha fatto, no?
Se non si fosse sentita pentita non avrebbe chiuso subito.:singleeye: Ed è da questo che consiglio di ripartire, ma chiedo a tradito77, a  lei non piace parlarne perchè si sente una merda, mentre te stai evidentmente male, non è che un discorso serio da adulti potrebbe farle comprendere che il non parlarne per non farla sentire una merda fa del bene solo a lei e del male a te, che tu hai bisogno di aiuto serio e che comunque essendo sposati lei ti "deve" un aiuto?
Io sottolineerei questa cosa, perchè un conto è il "sentire", un conto è l'oggettività che tu stai male, secondo me dovete entrambi sbatterci il naso su quello che lei ha fatto, lei per capire che se sta con te vuol dire che ti ama e che ha solo sbagliato e tu per togliere di mezzo quel dolore, ora come ora non avete superato nulla.


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Boh, può essere. Ma non è che uno sa come affrontare una roba del genere... Ci sto provando, ma non è detto che sia la strada giusta.
> Poi ognuno ha il suo carattere/personalità, ogni esperienza è diversa, ci sono 1000 variabili in gioco...
> Comunque continuate così, stanno uscendo spunti interessanti ed è quello che cercavo. Grazie


Hai detto di aver letto molte delle storie contenute nel forum e di averne colto le medesime frustrazioni che tu stai vivendo.

Nella maggioranza di esse, se ci fai caso, vi è un altro denominatore comune che si rivela l'elemento indispensabile affinchè una persona possa uscire dal circolo vizioso delle "seghe mentali", come le chiami tu.
C'è una fase successiva al tradimento nella quale il tradito, trovandosi solo dal momento che l'altro ha infranto le regole, deve abbandonare l'idea di se definta e circoscritta nella coppia.
Inizia quindi la ricerca di se stessi e di un nuovo equilibrio che ognuno, proprio col suo carattere e personalità, persegue con modalità che a volte possono sembrare banali ma che in realtà sono il sintomo del cambiamento.

Nel tuo caso potrei dirti che, a distanza di due anni, le sensazioni che ancora provi sono più che lecite e comprensibili. Da questo punto di vista ti si potrebbe dire che non devi preoccuparti oltremisura di esse. Imparerai a conviverci, perchè di questo si tratta, dal momento che sono indelebili.

Diverso è, per come la vedo io, quando parli di crollo dell'autostima. Probabilmente non era sufficiente già prima del tradimento.

In questo ambito, se dovessi portarti la mia esperienza, quando scoprii il tradimento, la mia reazione, ricordo, fu di sola e pura rabbia.
Non mi passo minimamente per la testa l'idea di fare confronti con l'altro, o meglio, sentivo di non averne proprio bisogno. Tutto quello che era successo al di fuori della mia coppia era per me reale ma al tempo stesso finzione, riuscivo a leggerne tra le righe e a percepirne la simulazione necessaria a motivare chi tradisce. Un esperienza bassa e scadente, spesso, ma che non avevo commesso io. Era un fatto che non mi "riguradava" e che mi dava ancora più forza.

Non so, forse tu pensi di poter trovare una soluzione adeguata e definitiva al tuo problema. Non credo tu abbia bisogno di questo però.
Dici che ci stai provando, ma in cosa? Forse dimenticare? Oppure pensi che quello che è accaduto si possa cancellare come se non fosse mai successo? E ancora, hai bisogno di credere che la tua compagna non abbia trovato in quella storia qualcosa di speciale e gratificante per lei?

Sei tu che devi adeguarti all'accaduto, ci riuscirai semplicemente quando avrai ritrovato la tua serenità e quando ti accorgerai che quei ricordi non saranno più in grado di destabilizzarti.


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mah! L'unica cosa di cui sono certo è che alla fine, ad esclusione di alcuni esempi in Letteratura, di Amori anima e corpo, ne ho visti ben pochi. Quello che vedo molto più spesso, sono persone che si scelgono l'un l'altro perchè reciprocamente si arricchiscono e la presenza di uno consente all'altro di STARE MEGLIO. (Il famoso surplus di cui parlavo in qualche post qui in giro).
> 
> PS: Guarda, potrei andare in Centrale a prendere il primo frecciarossa solo se mi fanno entrare con il cappello e l'impermeabile :rotfl:


Quoto, altro che amore, è il vero valore aggiunto di un rapporto e che dovrebbe essere la norma in qualsiasi relazione.

Invece, spesso, i rapporti si fondano su basi "malate" perchè funzionali alle proprie frustrazioni.


----------



## tradito77 (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però è un bene che si siano allontanate e ti spiego il motivo. L'unico motivo per cui una persona confida una cosa che sta per fare di sbagliato ad un'altra persona è per essere fermata a tutti i costi e questo non poteva dirlo al marito. Lei non ha agito per fermarla, ha solo provato debolmente a farlo, ma siccome lei lo ha fatto vuol dire che in fin dei conti è stata poco convincente e quindi una amica di poco valore.
> Ovvio che lui adesso non può più fidarsi che sua moglie abbia una amica del genere che sapendo e non fermando è diventata complice della traditrice.
> Normale che sia finita così ed è normale che le due non saranno più amiche.
> Però mi chiedo adesso per tradito 77....e buttare dell'acido muriatico sulla macchina del tizio, no????
> Ovvio che la colpa è anche di tua moglie, ma sarebbe come castrarsi buttare dell'acido muriatico sulla sua macchina , in fin dei conti se lo conoscevi è anche peggio.


Per il discorso "amica" preciso che era una amica di lei che però frequentava casa nostra, quindi non dico che fosse anche amica mia però una via di mezzo...

Per il discorso acido muriatico... bella idea. Io avevo "solo" pensato di gonfiargli la faccia! Comunque sono troppo "merdina" per fare certe cose


----------



## tradito77 (19 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Hai detto di aver letto molte delle storie contenute nel forum e di averne colto le medesime frustrazioni che tu stai vivendo.
> 
> Nella maggioranza di esse, se ci fai caso, vi è un altro denominatore comune che si rivela l'elemento indispensabile affinchè una persona possa uscire dal circolo vizioso delle "seghe mentali", come le chiami tu.
> C'è una fase successiva al tradimento nella quale il tradito, trovandosi solo dal momento che l'altro ha infranto le regole, deve abbandonare l'idea di se definta e circoscritta nella coppia.
> ...


Qui c'è parecchio su cui lavorare, grazie.
Per "crollo dell'autostima" intendo quelle auto-accuse per cui continuo a definirmi un pirla per non essermi accorto di nulla. Inoltre quando ho scoperto il misfatto, son stato di merda 1 giorno pensando se troncare di netto o chiarire, poi come ho detto non mi son sentito di buttare via tutto, vuoi perchè è stata letteralmente la donna della mia vita (siamo cresciuti e maturati insieme", vuoi per paura di restare solo. Probabilmente invece avevo bisogno di esplodere, di odiarla per poi riparlarne con calma. Una cosa che mi son detto per cercare di superare è che per me è come se ci fossimo lasciati e rimessi insieme. 15 anni di storia son finiti, ora ne è iniziata una nuova anche se siamo sempre noi. Forse era meglio dare un taglio più netto alle 2 storie... Boh...


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Per il discorso acido muriatico... bella idea. Io avevo "solo" pensato di gonfiargli la faccia! Comunque sono troppo "merdina" per fare certe cose


L'acido muriatico sulla macchina è solo un danno economico, gonfiarli la faccia diventa grave e te lo sconsiglio.
Ti posso chiedere chi fece il primo passo per questa tresca clandestina? Comunque non ti disperare, lo hai scoperto praticamente subito...io la prima volta lo scoprii dopo quasi 1 anno!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Però è un bene che si siano allontanate e ti spiego il motivo. *L'unico motivo per cui una persona confida una cosa che sta per fare di sbagliato ad un'altra persona è per essere fermata a tutti i costi e questo non poteva dirlo al marito*. Lei non ha agito per fermarla, ha solo provato debolmente a farlo, ma siccome lei lo ha fatto vuol dire che in fin dei conti è stata poco convincente e quindi una amica di poco valore.
> Ovvio che lui adesso non può più fidarsi che sua moglie abbia una amica del genere che sapendo e non fermando è diventata complice della traditrice.
> Normale che sia finita così ed è normale che le due non saranno più amiche.
> Però mi chiedo adesso per tradito 77....e buttare dell'acido muriatico sulla macchina del tizio, no????
> Ovvio che la colpa è anche di tua moglie, ma sarebbe come castrarsi buttare dell'acido muriatico sulla sua macchina , in fin dei conti se lo conoscevi è anche peggio.


Ho confidato tutto alla mia migliore amica non certo perchè volevessi mi fermasse. volevo un appoggio, un confronto con una persona che so mi vuole bene e sapevo non mi avrebbe mai giudicato indipendentemente da come la pensasse.
Se avessi saputo che avrebbe tentato in tutti i modi di convincermi a non farlo non gliene avrei parlato


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Per il discorso "amica" preciso che era una amica di lei che però frequentava casa nostra, quindi non dico che fosse anche amica mia però una via di mezzo...
> 
> Per il discorso acido muriatico... bella idea. Io avevo "solo" pensato di gonfiargli la faccia! Comunque *sono troppo "merdina" per fare certe cose*


No, forse sei più intelligente di qualcun altro


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho confidato tutto alla mia migliore amica non certo perchè volevessi mi fermasse. volevo un appoggio, un confronto con una persona che so mi vuole bene e sapevo non mi avrebbe mai giudicato indipendentemente da come la pensasse.
> Se avessi saputo che avrebbe tentato in tutti i modi di convincermi a non farlo non gliene avrei parlato


Quindi hai messo in una situaqzione spiacevole una tua amica per confrontarti sul nulla? Devi volerle molto male mi sà! I delitti vanno fatti senza dire niente a nessuno, perchè obbligare persone bella diventare complici delle proprie cazzate? Poi che sia tipico da donne parlarne alla amica, guarda ne ho le prove praticamente sempre e come ho detto il mio migliore amico scoprì il primo tradimento alle mie spalle torchiando di brutto la migliore amica di lei...cioè torchiando di brutto, è bastato chiedere una volta e poi la seconda e lei ha parlato perchè non cindivideva per nulla quello che stava facendo.
A  prescindere confidarsi con una amica per un tradimento può portare alla rottura di un rapporto di amicizia, quindi fafalla, pensaci bene, ne vale la pena? Perchè tutto questo bisogno di confrontarsi delle donne? Non hanno un cervello per saper discernere cosa sia giusto e cosa sbagliato e tra quello che vogliono e quello che non vogliono.
Poi ci si chiede perchè l'amicizia tra donne sia rara...adesso capisco molte più cose.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi hai messo in una situaqzione spiacevole una tua amica per confrontarti sul nulla? Devi volerle molto male mi sà! I delitti vanno fatti senza dire niente a nessuno, perchè obbligare persone bella diventare complici delle proprie cazzate? Poi che sia tipico da donne parlarne alla amica, guarda ne ho le prove praticamente sempre e come ho detto il mio migliore amico scoprì il primo tradimento alle mie spalle torchiando di brutto la migliore amica di lei...cioè torchiando di brutto, è bastato chiedere una volta e poi la seconda e lei ha parlato perchè non cindivideva per nulla quello che stava facendo.
> A prescindere confidarsi con una amica per un tradimento può portare alla rottura di un rapporto di amicizia, quindi fafalla, pensaci bene, ne vale la pena? Perchè tutto questo bisogno di confrontarsi delle donne? Non hanno un cervello per saper discernere cosa sia giusto e cosa sbagliato e tra quello che vogliono e quello che non vogliono.
> Poi ci si chiede perchè l'amicizia tra donne sia rara...adesso capisco molte più cose.


Io e la mia amica siamo unite come due sorelle. Se non ti appoggi a una sorella nel momento di bisogno con chi lo fai?
Ringrazio Dio di avere lei nella mia vita e la stessa cosa fa lei. NElle difficoltà ci siamo una per l'altra e so che mai riferirebbe qualcosa a qualcuno. Devi aver incontrato della gran brutta gente nella tua vita


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, forse sei più intelligente di qualcun altro


farfalla, allora una donna prova piacere nel fare una cosa sbagliata, quindi la fa, un uoo la scopre e non deve fare  una cosa che con ogni probabilità lo farebbe stare bene? Cioè il traditore può fare le cose che gli fanno bene anche se sbagliate ed il tradito non può fare le cose che lo possono fare stare bene anche se sbagliate? Sei incoerente con quello che dici, dai troppa, ma davvero troppa responsabilità al tradito, quindi ovvviamente non ti prenderesti le tue di responsabilità.
L'acido muriatico sulla macchina dell'amante sarebbe colpa della traditrice, senza atto sbaglliato non ci sarebbe stata conseguenza sbagliata, ovviamente a chi ha un ego a terra dico cosa fare per sentirsi meglio, per riaffermare quello che sono e le prime persone con cui prendersela sono gli amanti....poi il traditore se non passa.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io e la mia amica siamo unite come due sorelle. Se non ti appoggi a una sorella nel momento di bisogno con chi lo fai?
> Ringrazio Dio di avere lei nella mia vita e la stessa cosa fa lei. NElle difficoltà ci siamo una per l'altra e so che mai riferirebbe qualcosa a qualcuno. Devi aver incontrato della gran brutta gente nella tua vita


farfalla, ma in cosa avevi problemi se avevi già deciso di fare una tresca con pinco pallo? Che bisogno c'era di dirlo alla amica per "confrontarsi" se non per bearsi di quanto si è fighi nell'avere una relazione adulterina? Io conosco il mio migliore amico quasi certamente da più tempo di che tu conosci la tua amica e la morte di mio padre ci ha resi fratelli. Suio padre è il mo padrino e siamo cresciuti insieme in tutto, ma io mai e poi mai lo metterei al corrente di un mio delitto creando in lui problemi, gli posso volere un poco di bene ancora per non fargli avere problemi etici.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, allora una donna prova piacere nel fare una cosa sbagliata, quindi la fa, un uoo la scopre e non deve fare una cosa che con ogni probabilità lo farebbe stare bene? Cioè il traditore può fare le cose che gli fanno bene anche se sbagliate ed il tradito non può fare le cose che lo possono fare stare bene anche se sbagliate? Sei incoerente con quello che dici, dai troppa, ma davvero troppa responsabilità al tradito, quindi ovvviamente non ti prenderesti le tue di responsabilità.
> L'acido muriatico sulla macchina dell'amante sarebbe colpa della traditrice, senza atto sbaglliato non ci sarebbe stata conseguenza sbagliata, ovviamente a chi ha un ego a terra dico cosa fare per sentirsi meglio, per riaffermare quello che sono e le prime persone con cui prendersela sono gli amanti....poi il traditore se non passa.


Se io ti tradisco, te la prendi con me, ti sfoghi con me, l'acido muriatico lo metti nella mi auto. Quello che ho fatto l'ho fatto e mi prendo le mie responsabilità, nessuno mi ha obbligata o violentata. Quindi.......
Ne abbiamo parlato decine di volte.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se io ti tradisco, te la prendi con me, ti sfoghi con me, l'acido muriatico lo metti nella mi auto. Quello che ho fatto l'ho fatto e mi prendo le mie responsabilità, nessuno mi ha obbligata o violentata. Quindi.......
> Ne abbiamo parlato decine di volte.


Tu hai deciso e se quella persona conosce il tradito è colpevole alla pari di te. Solo un amante che non sa di essere amante (non conoscio che l'altra persona sia impegnata) per me è totalmente innocente, ma chi lo sa semplicemente è come gli altri esseri umani di merda, se trovasse un modo per inculare il prossimo lo farebbe ed alla grande, un profittatore di situazioni.
Quindi tu accetteresti l'acido mriatico sulla tua auto senza batter ciglio? (ovvviamente poi i dannni te li pagheresti tu, mica il tradito). Posso dirti? Non credo prorpio, tipico dei traditori scoperti è l'attacco ed agressività verso l'altro per pararsi il culo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, ma in cosa avevi problemi se avevi già deciso di fare una tresca con pinco pallo? *Che bisogno c'era di dirlo alla amica per "confrontarsi" se non per bearsi di quanto si è fighi nell'avere una relazione adulterina*? Io conosco il mio migliore amico quasi certamente da più tempo di che tu conosci la tua amica e la morte di mio padre ci ha resi fratelli. Suio padre è il mo padrino e siamo cresciuti insieme in tutto, ma io mai e poi mai lo metterei al corrente di un mio delitto creando in lui problemi, gli posso volere un poco di bene ancora per non fargli avere problemi etici.


 
Ma mi spieghi di cosa bisogna bearsi? Ma tu sei matto! Dimmi una sola volta in cui mi hai sentito vantarmi di quello che ho fatto? Dimmela, cerca in ogni post che ho scritto....vediamo se la trovi.
Sei fissato con questa cosa. Ognuno di noi tradisce a suo modo. Non sempre lo si fà in maniera spensierata, e io avevo bisogno di qualcuno che mi sapesse ascoltare.
Se non avessi avuto lei quando lui si è ammalato sarei scoppiata rovinando tutto e di questo le sarò grata per sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu hai deciso e se quella persona conosce il tradito è colpevole alla pari di te. Solo un amante che non sa di essere amante (non conoscio che l'altra persona sia impegnata) per me è totalmente innocente, ma chi lo sa semplicemente è come gli altri esseri umani di merda, se trovasse un modo per inculare il prossimo lo farebbe ed alla grande, un profittatore di situazioni.
> *Quindi tu accetteresti l'acido mriatico sulla tua auto senza batter ciglio? (ovvviamente poi i dannni te li pagheresti tu, mica il tradito). Posso dirti? Non credo prorpio, tipico dei traditori scoperti è l'attacco ed agressività verso l'altro per pararsi il culo*.


Non so se lo accetterei ma ho sposato un uomo intelligente che saprebbe umiliarmi di più a parole che con gesti da adolescenti irrequieti.
Non ho mai visto mio marito compiere un gesto violento, ed è uno dei motivi per cui sono orgogliosa di lui


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma mi spieghi di cosa bisogna bearsi? Ma tu sei matto! Dimmi una sola volta in cui mi hai sentito vantarmi di quello che ho fatto? Dimmela, cerca in ogni post che ho scritto....vediamo se la trovi.
> Sei fissato con questa cosa. Ognuno di noi tradisce a suo modo. Non sempre lo si fà in maniera spensierata, e io avevo bisogno di qualcuno che mi sapesse ascoltare.
> Se non avessi avuto lei quando lui si è ammalato sarei scoppiata rovinando tutto e di questo le sarò grata per sempre.


Farfalla, allora tu non hai tanta forza. Lui era solo una amante, a me quando morì mio nonno dovetti fare tante cose, in un paese estero e senza nessuno con cui parlare. E scusa se considero il mio rapporto con mio nonno qualcosa di più del tuo rapporto con l'amante. Si vede che non sai gestire la morte, non la sai immagazzinare com un qualcosa di inevitabile, oggi a quello domani a me...nessun problema nella cosa.
Ci sono cose peggiori nella vita e l'ho scoperto a mie spese, quindi la morte è quasi un nulla.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se lo accetterei ma ho sposato un uomo intelligente che saprebbe umiliarmi di più a parole che con gesti da adolescenti irrequieti.
> *Non ho mai visto mio marito compiere un gesto violento*, ed è uno dei motivi per cui sono orgogliosa di lui


Anche perche' non ne ha avuto motivo, scoprire di essere traditi e' terribile, non sai mai che reazioni puo' avere una persona.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se lo accetterei ma ho sposato un uomo intelligente che saprebbe umiliarmi di più a parole che con gesti da adolescenti irrequieti.
> Non ho mai visto mio marito compiere un gesto violento, ed è uno dei motivi per cui sono orgogliosa di lui


Io non ne ho fatto mai uno...prima di essere tradito da quella stronza. Si può cambiare se uno shock ti porta a farlo, tu sai cosa significa essere in stato di shock? ne hai la consapevolezza? Sai cosa significhi non essere più se stessi per un breve periodo di tempo e quindi afgire facendo cose mai fatte? Impara che ci sono cose che non puoi prevedere e lo stato di shock è uno di quelli che non potrai prevedere. Anzi, più una persona è intelligente e controllata più quello stato può fargli del male.
Quindi farfalla non essere sicura di una cosa di cui non bisogna essere certi per nulla. Io adesso so di non averla picchiata quella, ma so anche che dovetti farmi del male io per non farne a lei e come è andato il dopo ho capito di aver fatto molto male a reprimere quello che stava scoppiando dentro di me.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche perche' non ne ha avuto motivo, scoprire di essere traditi e' terribile, non sai mai che reazioni puo' avere una persona.


:up: concordo in pieno. La realtà è che ci sono pesone cosiddette buone che possono avere reazioni che nessuno penserebbe possibili.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, allora tu non hai tanta forza. Lui era solo una amante, a me quando morì mio nonno dovetti fare tante cose, in un paese estero e senza nessuno con cui parlare. E scusa se considero il mio rapporto con mio nonno qualcosa di più del tuo rapporto con l'amante. Si vede che non sai gestire la morte, non la sai immagazzinare com un qualcosa di inevitabile, oggi a quello domani a me...nessun problema nella cosa.
> Ci sono cose peggiori nella vita e l'ho scoperto a mie spese, quindi la morte è quasi un nulla.


Hai ragione su tutto. La morte mi spaventa e molto. Ho la fortuna di non aver perso ancora nessuno dei miei cari (genitori intendo). Ho perso i miei nonni ma ero bambina quasi non li ricordo.
Ho perso una persona cara e ancora oggi la piango. Ieri sono passata per alcuni luoghi che frequentavamo insieme, e nonostante in quel momento fossi molto serena, non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare a lei e rattristarmi.
Mai detto di avere forza.....Ripeto continui ad avere di me un'idea che è lontanissima da come io sia veramente.
E comunque non ho idea di come reagirò quando capiterà a lui..so che evito di pensarci, allontano l'idea e quando accadrà so che la mia amica sarà con me e questo per me è importante


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche perche' non ne ha avuto motivo, scoprire di essere traditi e' terribile, non sai mai che reazioni puo' avere una persona.


Può essere è vero. Ma per come lo conosco sono certa che saprebbe come farmi sentire una merda con solo due parole dette come solo lui sa fare...Non avrebbe bisogno di usare violenza e sono convinta che se mai la usasse io sarei l'unica persona con la quale se la prenderebbe.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere è vero. Ma per come lo conosco sono certa che saprebbe come farmi sentire una merda con solo due parole dette come solo lui sa fare...Non avrebbe bisogno di usare violenza e sono convinta che se mai la usasse io sarei l'unica persona con la quale se la prenderebbe.


Farfalla, io in qquel momento non sono riuscito a dire nulla di nulla, mi sono ritrovato muto ed io ho sempre avuto una ottima parlantina. Le parole in quel momento ti si fermano a mezza gola, sono li, vorresti dire cose che faranno del male, ma poi ti rendi conto che non faranno male come vorresti. Crediche far sentire una merda una persona sia sufficiente per una persona che sta molto male? Pensi che possa bastare? Non è nulla e quindi stai li a pensare a cosa devi fare e  mentre pensi guardi l'altra persona come si comporta, se fa solo una lacrima, se ti guarda con aggressività, se è razionale o meno in quel momento e li dalla reazioni agisci senza sapere come o quando.
Se l'altra persona haa una lacrima ti bloccherai, se l'altra persona ti aggredirà sarà brutta, ma sarà peggio se il traditore dimostrerà piena razionalità e controllo della situazione senza alcun sentimento, quello è intolerabile e li il tradito potrebbbe prendere un qualche oggetto e buttqarglielo contro...per vedere se ha un minimo di sentimenti o se prova almeno un minimo di qualcosa.
Il nulla è quello che fa più  male, il nulla è la prova di una mente che ha fatto tutto con uno scopo.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere è vero. Ma per come lo conosco sono certa che saprebbe come farmi sentire una merda con solo due parole dette come solo lui sa fare...Non avrebbe bisogno di usare violenza e sono convinta che *se mai la usasse io sarei l'unica persona con la quale se la prenderebbe.*



Ed e' (secondo me) giusto che sia cosi, tu l'hai tradito ... pero' c'e' il fatto che l'amico Friz era anche amico di famiglia e, qui scatta il doppio tradimento.
Il tuo caso e' particolare.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ed e' (secondo me) giusto che sia cosi, tu l'hai tradito ... pero' c'e' il fatto che l'amico Friz era anche amico di famiglia e, qui scatta il doppio tradimento.
> Il tuo caso e' particolare.


Ricordo Kid e l'amico Fritz...lui l'ha presa molto male dato che laltro si era fatto suo amico. Quando l'altra peersona la conosci mi spiace la rabbbia diventa tripla e ti senti beffato a ripensare ogni volta che hai avuto a che fare con lui e lui cche peensava a quanto fossi fesso.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ed e' (secondo me) giusto che sia cosi, tu l'hai tradito ... pero' c'e' il fatto che l'amico Friz era anche amico di famiglia e, qui scatta il doppio tradimento.
> Il tuo caso e' particolare.


Bè Marì speriamo che non lo scopra mai. A volte spero che se proprio debba scoprirlo  succeda quando non potrà più prendersela anche con lui. 
L'ultima cosa che voglio è che la sua famiglia scopra tutto. Adesso non avrebbe senso....


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, io in qquel momento non sono riuscito a dire nulla di nulla, mi sono ritrovato muto ed io ho sempre avuto una ottima parlantina. Le parole in quel momento ti si fermano a mezza gola, sono li, vorresti dire cose che faranno del male, ma poi ti rendi conto che non faranno male come vorresti. Crediche far sentire una merda una persona sia sufficiente per una persona che sta molto male? Pensi che possa bastare? Non è nulla e quindi stai li a pensare a cosa devi fare e  mentre pensi guardi l'altra persona come si comporta, se fa solo una lacrima, se ti guarda con aggressività, se è razionale o meno in quel momento e li dalla reazioni agisci senza sapere come o quando.
> Se l'altra persona haa una lacrima ti bloccherai, se l'altra persona ti aggredirà sarà brutta, ma sarà peggio se il traditore dimostrerà piena razionalità e controllo della situazione senza alcun sentimento, quello è intolerabile e li il tradito potrebbbe prendere un qualche oggetto e buttqarglielo contro...per vedere se ha un minimo di sentimenti o se prova almeno un minimo di qualcosa.
> Il nulla è quello che fa più  male, il nulla è la prova di una mente che ha fatto tutto con uno scopo.



Daniele sapessi come capisco il tuo dolore, c'e' una certa analogia con il mio ... quando ho scoperto la tresca, avevo da poco scoperto che mio fratello stava morendo di cancro ... due colpi nello stesso periodo, non sono impazzita perche' lo sono gia di mio, ma mi sono spezzata in due praticamente.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele sapessi come capisco il tuo dolore, c'e' una certa analogia con il mio ... quando ho scoperto la tresca, avevo da poco scoperto che mio fratello stava morendo di cancro ... due colpi nello stesso periodo, non sono impazzita perche' lo sono gia di mio, ma mi sono spezzata in due praticamente.


E quando ti spezzi per tirare su i cocci ci vuole tempo ed abilità...e  mente si fa quel lavoro a volte non ci si riconosce più. Marì, io tutt'ora ho momenti che sono me stesso in pieno e momenti in cui perdo del tutto il controllo...il tutto senza motivo apparente. Pian piano metto coccio su coccio al suo posto, sperando che nel frattempo non succeda null'altro e che nessuno abbia ddelle necessità per mettermi fretta.


----------



## tradito77 (19 Febbraio 2011)

Sapete, poco dopo il patatrac avevo scritto (ma mai inviato) una lettera al "tipo" con una marea di insulti e minacce (che poi ovviamente non avrei mantenuto), ma non per scaricare tutte le colpe su di lui: gli ho scritto che mi conosceva, era stato a casa mia e io l'avevo sempre trattato bene, ci conosceva entrambi e lui, in un momento di debolezza della nostra coppia, non ha esitato ad approfittarne (ovviamente solo per il sesso, perchè come persona non valeva molto). Per questo avrei voluti gonfiarlo di botte.

Tornando sull'amica, lo so che la sua posizione era alquanto delicata, non posso dare le colpe a lei di cosa è successo, ma ogni volta che ne sentivo parlare dalla mia compagna si riapriva una voragine in me. Ora che si sono allontanate, da quel lato sto meglio. E' puro egoismo da parte mia, ma su questo non ho rimorsi!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè Marì speriamo che non lo scopra mai. A volte spero che se proprio debba scoprirlo  succeda quando non potrà più prendersela anche con lui.
> L'ultima cosa che voglio è che la sua famiglia scopra tutto. Adesso non avrebbe senso....



Pero' (non mi ricordo dove) hai scritto che ti sei sentita con lui, ti pare giusto? Ti pare corretto verso sua moglie e verso tuo marito? Non sarebbe stato meglio chiudere del tutto per rispetto di tutti?


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere è vero. Ma per come lo conosco sono certa che saprebbe come farmi sentire una merda con solo due parole dette come solo lui sa fare...Non avrebbe bisogno di usare violenza e sono convinta che se mai la usasse io sarei l'unica persona con la quale se la prenderebbe.


Io me lo auguro per  tuo marito e per la poveraccia che il tuo amante si è sposata. 
Solo per questi due che sono le vittime inconsapevoli del tuo comportamento (almeno coerentemente solo con lui) e del suo (povera moglie, sapere che aveva un marito sharing non credo sia bellissimo e non gli auguro assolutamente di saperlo, ma quando muore una persona chi sa qualcosa a volte è cattivo). Tu e lui avete scelto la cosa, entrambi sapevate di poter prendere dellle grandi pacche sui denti e non importa se lui stia male o no, le pacche sui denti se le meriterebbe come te a prescindere, ma è meglio di no per queste due persone che ne soffrirebbero e solo peer queste.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' (non mi ricordo dove) hai scritto che ti sei sentita con lui, ti pare giusto? Ti pare corretto verso sua moglie e verso tuo marito? Non sarebbe stato meglio chiudere del tutto per rispetto di tutti?


Piccoli tratti di incoerenza tipica di chi vive in due condizioni contradittorie? Molte volte marì non si pensa alla mancanza di rispetto che si fa con certe azioni considerate innocenti, ma che legate a quacosa d'altro diventano come uno sputo in faccia.
Tradito77, questo minimo di egoismo ti ci vuole e tua moglie deve rispettarlo, ma solo perchè è nato dal di lei egoismo. In verità per me i confidenti che sapevano qualcosa andrebbero sempre eliminati dalla coppia per vivere in pace il futuro.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E quando ti spezzi per tirare su i cocci ci vuole tempo ed abilità...e  mente si fa quel lavoro a volte non ci si riconosce più. Marì, io tutt'ora ho momenti che sono me stesso in pieno e momenti in cui perdo del tutto il controllo...il tutto senza motivo apparente. Pian piano metto coccio su coccio al suo posto, sperando che nel frattempo non succeda null'altro e che nessuno abbia ddelle necessità per mettermi fretta.


Danie', il tempo deve fare la sua parte, pero' tu lo devi aiutare ... gia' il fatto che hai una ragazza cambia tante cose.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Danie', il tempo deve fare la sua parte, pero' tu lo devi aiutare ... gia' il fatto che hai una ragazza cambia tante cose.


Lei mi ha voluto sapendo che ero spezzato, anzi in assurdo non poteva credere che una persona (un uomo) potesse vivere certi sentimenti in quel modo come lei ha visto in me. Ero spezzato ma ha avuto occhio per capire che persona c'era dietro ai cocci, cosa  che poco prima di conoscere lei una tizia non aveva intuito, mi voleva a tutti i costi e quando mi ha conosciuto per come ero mi ha detto: "sai sei una persona complicata ed io ho bisogno di un uomo forte per stare bene"....la mia risposta fu un "ma vaffanculo!" evidente ed anche se gira con i miei amici si beecca al massimo un saluto e basta, mi ha offeso dandomi della persona debole, mentre lei era a pezzi perchè molti anni prima aveva avuto una sorella.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Piccoli tratti di incoerenza tipica di chi vive in due condizioni contradittorie? Molte volte marì non si pensa alla mancanza di rispetto che si fa con certe azioni considerate innocenti, ma che legate a quacosa d'altro diventano come uno sputo in faccia.
> Tradito77, questo minimo di egoismo ti ci vuole e tua moglie deve rispettarlo, ma solo perchè è nato dal di lei egoismo. In verità per me i *confidenti* che sapevano qualcosa andrebbero sempre eliminati dalla coppia per vivere in pace il futuro.


Piu' che confidenti io li vedo come complici e, se sono veramente amici si dovrebbero loro stessi cacciare fuori dalla tresca in atto, proprio per onesta' propria.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Piu' che confidenti io li vedo come complici e, se sono veramente amici si dovrebbero loro stessi cacciare fuori dalla tresca in atto, proprio per onesta' propria.


E' quello che dicevo prima a farfalla, gli amici che hanno preso queste confidenze sono complici se non se ne escono fuori. Il meetodo migliore è dire alla persona di non farsi vedere per un poco finchè non è tornata normale con la capoccia e che se gli venisse di fare altre confidenze sull'argomento i giochi sarebbero fatti.
Marì, so che molte persone fanno cose sbagliate e ne parlano con altri per i sensi di colpa che hanno, ma non è giusto lordare una amicizia con i sensi di colpa.
Io voglio bene al mio migliore amico, per questo non gli direi nulla se facessi qualcosa di sbagliato.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' quello che dicevo prima a farfalla, gli amici che hanno preso queste confidenze sono complici se non se ne escono fuori. Il meetodo migliore è dire alla persona di non farsi vedere per un poco finchè non è tornata normale con la capoccia e che se gli venisse di fare altre confidenze sull'argomento i giochi sarebbero fatti.
> Marì, so che molte persone fanno cose sbagliate e ne parlano con altri per i sensi di colpa che hanno, ma non è giusto lordare una amicizia con i sensi di colpa.
> Io voglio bene al mio migliore amico, per questo non gli direi nulla se facessi qualcosa di sbagliato.


Danie' non siamo tutti uguali ... io parlo spesso con me stessa, sono la mia migliore amica e nemica  sapessi quante volte faccio a botte o festeggio con il mio io 

Credo che confidare/dividere con altri cose proprie sia una grande responsabilta' da prendere con le pinze, perche' li "coinvolgi", e' giusto questo?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' (non mi ricordo dove) hai scritto che ti sei sentita con lui, ti pare giusto? Ti pare corretto verso sua moglie e verso tuo marito? Non sarebbe stato meglio chiudere del tutto per rispetto di tutti?


Mi sono sentita e l'ho visto sempre in presenza di sua moglie.
Il nostro rapporto è chiuso e da molto. Resta l'affetto e l'amicizia che non posso e non voglio cancellare. 
Non posso Marì spiegarti di più ma ti assicuro che per me non è facile..
Se l'ho visto è sotto espressa richiesta di entrambi e non mi sono tirata indietro.
Forse ho sbagliato e sto sbagliando ma la mia presenza nella sua vita ora è quella di un'amica e nulla più. Non abbiamo più parlato della nostra relazione e  mai più ne parleremo.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Credo che confidare/dividere con altri cose proprie sia una grande responsabilta' da prendere con le pinze, perche' li "coinvolgi", e' giusto questo?


A mio avviso no, perchè i problemi nostri devno rimane nostri e non essere messu sulle spalle degli altri, anche se in minima parte.
Quindi sono daccordo con tradito77 per la sua reazione alla amica, era complice. Però permango un poco male sapendo che l'amante fosse un amico, sembra di quelle persone che appena vedono una crisi coniugale (che ci sono sempre) ci si ficca dentro come un cuneo per mettere il suo salamello dove capita, li chiamo sciacalli ed è sciacallo anche quello che lo ha fatto con Kid, persone da guardare con disprezzo.
Secondo me chi tradisce in una crisi coniugale ha torto, lo ammetto, ma quando c'è uno stronzo o una stronza che sono come la goccia cinese davvero sono dei bastardi e il tradimento diventa anche più volgarotto.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io me lo auguro per tuo marito e per la poveraccia che il tuo amante si è sposata.
> Solo per questi due che sono le vittime inconsapevoli del tuo comportamento (almeno coerentemente solo con lui) e del suo (povera moglie, sapere che aveva un marito sharing non credo sia bellissimo e non gli auguro assolutamente di saperlo, ma quando muore una persona chi sa qualcosa a volte è cattivo). Tu e lui avete scelto la cosa, entrambi sapevate di poter prendere dellle grandi pacche sui denti *e non importa se lui stia male o no, le pacche sui denti se le meriterebbe come te a prescindere,* ma è meglio di no per queste due persone che ne soffrirebbero e solo peer queste.


Ma per fortuna non tutti sono cattivi e insensibili come te.
sono certa che pagherebbe per prendere le pacche sui denti rispetto alla sofferenza che la vita gli ha riservato in questi mesi..


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma per fortuna non tutti sono cattivi e insensibili come te.
> sono certa che pagherebbe per prendere le pacche sui denti rispetto alla sofferenza che la vita gli ha riservato in questi mesi..


Farfalla, gli augurerei di potersi prendere le pacche sui denti per lunghissimo tempo, ma solo per dirti che è vivo....ma fidati, le pacche sui denti non sono cattiveria, si chiama educazione che si vede non avete avuto in passato. Una cosa che deve essere nota a tutti è che ch sbaglia deve pagare, prima o poi.
Insensibile io? Credo che se fossi stato insensibile non sarei stato così male sai? Io sono una persona estremamente sensibile, ma tu vedi solo un lato, io mi rapporto con te come persona che ha un problema da un lato ed è il problema stesso dall'altro, è assai difficile sai?
Farfalla, io ero buono e comprensivo e così mi ha trasformata una personaccia, dimmi allora il tradimento è solo una marachella o può essere una azione che potrebbe avere anche ripercussione su altre persone? Il tradimento che ho subito io ha investito almeno altre 5 persone oltre a me, reputi giusto che una persona che sia uomo o donna per un piacere sessuale possa fare del male così esteso.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sono sentita e l'ho visto sempre in presenza di sua moglie.
> Il nostro rapporto è chiuso e da molto. Resta l'affetto e l'amicizia che non posso e non voglio cancellare.
> Non posso Marì spiegarti di più ma ti assicuro che per me non è facile..
> Se l'ho visto è sotto espressa richiesta di entrambi e non mi sono tirata indietro.
> Forse ho sbagliato e sto sbagliando ma la mia presenza nella sua vita ora è quella di un'amica e nulla più. Non abbiamo più parlato della nostra relazione e  mai più ne parleremo.


Farfa', sai che non ho peli sulla lingua ... siete due vigliacchi, ipocriti ed egoisti ... approfittante del fatto che loro non sanno, ma voi si.

Mancate di rispetto totale ai vostri compagni di vita (non ne avete avuto prima e manco adesso) ... mi dispiace, ma io la vedo cosi.


----------



## passante (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' quello che dicevo prima a farfalla, gli amici che hanno preso queste confidenze sono complici se non se ne escono fuori. Il meetodo migliore è dire alla persona di non farsi vedere per un poco finchè non è tornata normale con la capoccia e che se gli venisse di fare altre confidenze sull'argomento i giochi sarebbero fatti.
> Marì, so che molte persone fanno cose sbagliate e ne parlano con altri per i sensi di colpa che hanno, ma non è giusto lordare una amicizia con i sensi di colpa.
> Io voglio bene al mio migliore amico, per questo non gli direi nulla se facessi qualcosa di sbagliato.


forse negli amici (confidenti, complici, quello che vuoi) si cerca quello che si vorrebbe sentirsi dire? non lo so, è un'ipotesi. quando io sono andato in crisi sapevo che una certa parte di amici mi avrebbe incoraggiato a farmi l'amante. di più... sapevo che mi sarei sentito dire che era normale, che non potevo pretendere di stare sempre con la stessa persona, che non era la mia natura, robe così. e così, siccome già lo sapevo, ma non volevo, ho invece parlato con le mie mie sorelle e poi anche quando ho iniziato a leggere il forum, leggevo sempre le parole più dure forse per convincermi che ero nel giusto. 

la cosa che mi ha fatto incazzare è stata che, appena hanno capito che tra me e il mio compagno tirava aria di crisi qualche "amico" e più di qualche ci ha subito provato con lui. non li ho nemmeno schiacciati con lo schiacciasassi :mexican:solo un po' sfanculati.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Farfa', sai che non ho peli sulla lingua ... siete due vigliacchi, ipocriti ed egoisti ... approfittante del fatto che loro non sanno, ma voi si.
> 
> Mancate di rispetto totale ai vostri compagni di vita (non ne avete avuto prima e manco adesso) ... mi dispiace, ma io la vedo cosi.


:up:  farfallla, purtroppo ha ragione Marì sai? Siete solamente dei vigliacchi, ma adesso lo sai e saprai cosa fare  per il futuro no? Smettila di inventarti scuse!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Farfa', sai che non ho peli sulla lingua ... siete due vigliacchi, ipocriti ed egoisti ... approfittante del fatto che loro non sanno, ma voi si.
> 
> Mancate di rispetto totale ai vostri compagni di vita (non ne avete avuto prima e manco adesso) ... mi dispiace, ma io la vedo cosi.


Tua opinione personale che rispetto come sempre!
Io so che non è così, o meglio ora non è così, e so che ho fatto tanto per loro (dimenticandomi tutto il resto) quando avrei potutto voltare le spalle a tutti e ricominciare a vivere. E ti assicuro che per me sarebbe stato molto più semplice e meno doloroso
Se l'avessi fatto allora si mi sarei sentita un vigliacca


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> :up: farfallla, purtroppo ha ragione Marì sai? Siete solamente dei vigliacchi, ma adesso lo sai e saprai cosa fare per il futuro no? Smettila di inventarti scuse!


Se c'è un posto dove sono me stessa e non ho bisogno di inventare scuse questo è tradi.
Ho già dovuto inventarne tante nella vita reale, qui non ne ho proprio bisogno


----------



## passante (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Farfa', sai che non ho peli sulla lingua ... siete due vigliacchi, ipocriti ed egoisti ... approfittante del fatto che loro non sanno, ma voi si.
> 
> Mancate di rispetto totale ai vostri compagni di vita (non ne avete avuto prima e manco adesso) ... mi dispiace, ma io la vedo cosi.


marì, però, io non so che cosa ha quest'uomo, ma forse di fronte a certe malattie (non ho capito se è curabile o meno) anche queste cose cambiano. voglio dire, quello che sente farfalla di fronte a lui sarà davvero ormai completamente diverso, e così lui, verso di lei e verso la moglie. io non so bene di che cosa si tratta, ma il timore della morte, il passarci anche solo accanto, lo sappiamo tutti, è un terremoto dentro, ci fa cambiare modo di vedere,essere, pensare, sentire... tutto. non lo so se è una situazione su cui si può esprimere un giudizio.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> forse negli amici (confidenti, complici, quello che vuoi) si cerca quello che si vorrebbe sentirsi dire? non lo so, è un'ipotesi. quando io sono andato in crisi sapevo che una certa parte di amici mi avrebbe incoraggiato a farmi l'amante. di più... sapevo che mi sarei sentito dire che era normale, che non potevo pretendere di stare sempre con la stessa persona, che non era la mia natura, robe così. e così, siccome già lo sapevo, ma non volevo, ho invece parlato con le mie mie sorelle e poi anche quando ho iniziato a leggere il forum, leggevo sempre le parole più dure forse per convincermi che ero nel giusto.
> 
> la cosa che mi ha fatto incazzare è stata che, appena hanno capito che tra me e il mio compagno tirava aria di crisi qualche "amico" e più di qualche ci ha subito provato con lui. non li ho nemmeno schiacciati con lo schiacciasassi :mexican:solo un po' sfanculati.


Se hai amici veri sai che ti diranno quello che pensano veramente e non quello che tu hai bisogno di sentirti dire. Io almeno con gli amici veri sono così, a costo di qualche sana litigata


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla, non è in gioco come ti senti, ma la realtà. Se tu non ti fossi curata della mogie di lui non saresti stata vigliacca, lo hai fatto per lei o per lui? io penso per lui. te le racconti ed anche parecchio, hai fatto tutto perchè un minimo ti senti in colpa, però potrei dire che lui non avrebbe fatto lo stesso con te...ha avuto più amanti e questo dice tutto, tu eeri solo quella del momento, un numero. 
Lui per te non è stato solo un numero maggiore di 1.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> marì, però, io non so che cosa ha quest'uomo, ma forse di fronte a certe malattie (non ho capito se è curabile o meno) anche queste cose cambiano. voglio dire, quello che sente farfalla di fronte a lui sarà davvero ormai completamente diverso, e così lui, verso di lei e verso la moglie. io non so bene di che cosa si tratta, ma il timore della morte, il passarci anche solo accanto, lo sappiamo tutti, è un terremoto dentro, ci fa cambiare modo di vedere,essere, pensare, sentire... tutto. non lo so se è una situazione su cui si può esprimere un giudizio.


Grazie, è proprio così. si passa sopra al passato, resta l'affetto profondo e la disperazione per un uomo che vicino alla fine


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> forse negli amici (confidenti, complici, quello che vuoi) si cerca quello che si vorrebbe sentirsi dire? non lo so, è un'ipotesi. quando io sono andato in crisi sapevo che una certa parte di amici mi avrebbe incoraggiato a farmi l'amante. di più... sapevo che mi sarei sentito dire che era normale, che non potevo pretendere di stare sempre con la stessa persona, che non era la mia natura, robe così. e così, siccome già lo sapevo, ma non volevo, ho invece parlato con le mie mie sorelle e poi anche quando ho iniziato a leggere il forum, leggevo sempre le parole più dure forse per convincermi che ero nel giusto.
> 
> la cosa che mi ha fatto incazzare è stata che, appena hanno capito che tra me e il mio compagno tirava aria di crisi qualche "amico" e più di qualche ci ha subito provato con lui. non li ho nemmeno schiacciati con lo schiacciasassi :mexican:solo un po' sfanculati.



EVVVABBBE'  sapessi quanta gente critica e sminuisce la sedia dove sei seduto  e sai perche'? ... perche' al momento che te ne liberi se la fregano loro


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se c'è un posto dove sono me stessa e non ho bisogno di inventare scuse questo è tradi.
> Ho già dovuto inventarne tante nella vita reale, qui non ne ho proprio bisogno


Faralla, te le inventi per te stessa, sono le classiche bugie che si racconta la persona per giustificarsi con se stessa. Non te ne accorgi ma ci sono molte giustificazioni che vengono fuori dal tuo parlare, tante davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, non è in gioco come ti senti, ma la realtà. Se tu non ti fossi curata della mogie di lui non saresti stata vigliacca, lo hai fatto per lei o per lui? io penso per lui. te le racconti ed anche parecchio, hai fatto tutto perchè un minimo ti senti in colpa, però potrei dire che lui non avrebbe fatto lo stesso con te...ha avuto più amanti e questo dice tutto, tu eeri solo quella del momento, un numero.
> Lui per te non è stato solo un numero maggiore di 1.


Pensi veramente che io solo per un momento ho pensato se lui avrebbe fatto la stessa cosa per me? Ma chi se ne frega. Io so cosa provo io e cosa mi è sembrato giusto fare. Lei mi ha chiesto una mano e io ho pensato fosse giusto aiutarla. Lui nei primi mesi non ha neanche saputo che io mi sentivo con lei e che in qualche modo le sono stata vicino.
Ti assicuro che la cosa più facile da fare era alzare le spalle e continuare a vivere tanto la nostra storia è finita il giorno che si è ammalato.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Faralla, te le inventi per te stessa, sono le classiche bugie che si racconta la persona per giustificarsi con se stessa. Non te ne accorgi ma ci sono molte giustificazioni che vengono fuori dal tuo parlare, tante davvero.


Va bene hai ragione, contento?


----------



## passante (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se hai amici veri sai che ti diranno quello che pensano veramente e non quello che tu hai bisogno di sentirti dire. Io almeno con gli amici veri sono così, a costo di qualche sana litigata


sì, giusto, e a volte sono imprevedibili nel metterti di fronte a un pensiero che non ti aspettavi e che ti fa ragionare. per fortuna amici veri ne ho, ma in quella situazione ho preferito le mie sorelle. più o meno però prevedevo la loro reazione, era quello che intendevo.



Mari' ha detto:


> EVVVABBBE'  sapessi quanta gente critica e sminuisce la sedia dove sei seduto  e sai perche'? ... perche' al momento che te ne liberi se la fregano loro


mi incollerò alla sedia


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> marì, però, io non so che cosa ha quest'uomo, ma forse di fronte a certe malattie (non ho capito se è curabile o meno) anche queste cose cambiano. voglio dire, quello che sente farfalla di fronte a lui sarà davvero ormai completamente diverso, e così lui, verso di lei e verso la moglie. io non so bene di che cosa si tratta, ma il timore della morte, il passarci anche solo accanto, lo sappiamo tutti, è un terremoto dentro, ci fa cambiare modo di vedere,essere, pensare, sentire... tutto. non lo so se è una situazione su cui si può esprimere un giudizio.


Insomma la festa deve continuare per sto signore? ... fino alla sua morte?

Lui e' un uomo maturo, di una certa eta'  dovrebbe capire quando E' ora di uscire di scena cazzo! ... questa si chiama "responsabilita' " e Rispetto per ogni singolo personaggio della storia, almeno questo.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se hai amici veri sai che ti diranno quello che pensano veramente e non quello che tu hai bisogno di sentirti dire. Io almeno con gli amici veri sono così, *a costo di qualche sana litigata*



... e secondo te perche' io non piaccio a molti, se non a tutti :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bene hai ragione, contento?


Farfalla, quello che hai fatto si chiama senso di colpa, ma non cancellerai una bruttissima azione con una bella azione. Ponaimo che lei scoprisse la cosa molto più avanti, non si ricorderebbe dell'aiuto che le hai dato, ma anzi la prenderebbe come uno sfregio. Sai un mio amico alla oktoberfest uscì con una finlandese che stava male per la birra mentre il marito si stava ancora sbronzando. Appena ripresa quella donzelletta se la scopò dietro ad un cespuglio (opinabile farsi una ubriaca) e poi tornò dentro con lei ed offrì una birra al marito. Dal punto di vista del marito lui fu buono, gli aveva anche offerto la birra, dal punto di vista di lui era una presa per il culo al maritino. 
vedi le cose possono essere prese in due modi e quando uno subisce un qualcosa non so perchè vede sempre quello sbagliato.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Insomma la festa deve continuare per sto signore? ... fino alla sua morte?
> 
> Lui e' un uomo maturo, di una certa eta'  dovrebbe capire quando E' ora di uscire di scena cazzo! ... questa si chiama "responsabilita' " e Rispetto per ogni singolo personaggio della storia, almeno questo.


Ma quale cazzo di festa? Marì ma non diciamo stronzate per favore.
Ma pensi che quando mi guarda in faccia lui pensa a quanto era bello scoparmi? Ma stiamo scherzando!!!!!!!!!
Hai detto che un fratello ti è morto di cancro, ti ricordi quanto ha sofferto come la malattia ti riduce????
Ribadisco il concetto: su di me accetto tutto perchè io sono la stronza traditrice che ancora può godersi la vita e che per ora l'ha fatta franca.
Ma non vi permettete di parlare di uomo che ha già strapagato quello che di così terrificante ha fatto nella vita.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, quello che hai fatto si chiama senso di colpa, ma non cancellerai una bruttissima azione con una bella azione. Ponaimo che lei scoprisse la cosa molto più avanti, non si ricorderebbe dell'aiuto che le hai dato, ma anzi la prenderebbe come uno sfregio. Sai un mio amico alla oktoberfest uscì con una finlandese che stava male per la birra mentre il marito si stava ancora sbronzando. Appena ripresa quella donzelletta se la scopò dietro ad un cespuglio (opinabile farsi una ubriaca) e poi tornò dentro con lei ed offrì una birra al marito. Dal punto di vista del marito lui fu buono, gli aveva anche offerto la birra, dal punto di vista di lui era una presa per il culo al maritino.
> vedi le cose possono essere prese in due modi e quando uno subisce un qualcosa non so perchè vede sempre quello sbagliato.


Ma chi vuole cancellare nulla? Questo dimostra quanto non mi conosci. Non l'ho fatto ne per senso di colpa nè per fare una bella azione.
Se una persona mi chiede aiuto e io posso darglielo io ci sono. Sono fatta così.
Non me ne frega nulla se lei scoprendo tutto penserà che l'ho fatto con un doppio fine. Io so perchè l'ho fatto e questo mi basta.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

*Farfalla*

A questo  punto penso che non c'e' altro da dire.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e secondo te perche' io non piaccio a molti, se non a tutti :mrgreen:


Perchè pochi apprezzano gli amici sinceri. Per me l'amicizia è fondamentale e conosco un solo  modo di viverla. Prendo delle grandi palate di m....in faccia ma pazienza..


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi vuole cancellare nulla? Questo dimostra quanto non mi conosci. Non l'ho fatto ne per senso di colpa nè per fare una bella azione.
> Se una persona mi chiede aiuto e io posso darglielo io ci sono. Sono fatta così.
> Non me ne frega nulla se lei scoprendo tutto penserà che l'ho fatto con un doppio fine. Io so perchè l'ho fatto e questo mi basta.


Se lei lo scoprisse e pensasse a quello che hai fatto per lei le avresti fatto del male cambiando le condizioni. Quindi tu stai facendo una azione che esendo di base buona potrebbe trasformarsi come azione malvagia. Non mi importa di conoscere te, ma hai mai pensato al fatto che potrebbe soffrire per averti parlato, potrebbe soffrire per essere stata presa per il culo da suo marito morente e dalla sua amante? Ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> mi incollerò alla sedia


*Tutti vogliono il vostro bene. Non fatevelo portar via. *
(Stanislaw J. Lec)

 :up: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se lei lo scoprisse e pensasse a quello che hai fatto per lei le avresti fatto del male cambiando le condizioni. Quindi tu stai facendo una azione che esendo di base buona potrebbe trasformarsi come azione malvagia. Non mi importa di conoscere te, ma hai mai pensato al fatto che potrebbe soffrire per averti parlato, *potrebbe soffrire per essere stata presa per il culo da suo marito morente e dalla sua amante? *Ci hai mai pensato?


Questa storia cade nel grottesco ... se mi trovassi al posto della moglie del signore, IO a Faralli' la prenderei a calci nel culo per tutta la vita (con il mio carattere ovviamente).

:calcio:  Farfalli' e' ora che esci di scena, mo non lo capisci che sei di troppo?


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Marì, io sono certo che farfalla lo fa per il suo buon cuore, ma sono anche certo che verrebbe visto diversamente se scoperta la cosa, creando molti problemi non solo alla moglie ma anche al marito morente. perchè onestamente uno che si vede preso per il culo anche in questa situazione...ma manda a fanculo tutti e se ne potrebbe anche andare.

Un buon metodo per sapere se aiutare una persona o no è questo: Ho interesse o c'è un conflitto di interessi nell'aiuto che sto dando? Se si, può essere visto in maniera diversa? Se non c'è nessun conflitto di interesse e ti senti di aiutare una persona fallo!!! Ma solo in questo caso.
Posso dire che anche il mio migliore amico quando mi aiutò cadde nel conflitto di interessi...e quando stavo male ho visto le cose in cattiva luce davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questa storia cade nel grottesco ... se mi trovassi al posto della moglie del signore, IO a Faralli' la prenderei a calci nel culo per tutta la vita (con il mio carattere ovviamente).
> 
> :calcio: Farfalli' e' ora che esci di scena, mo non lo capisci che sei di troppo?


Io la trovo solo triste certo non grottesca....
Lei sarà libera di farlo se vorrà. 
Sono già uscita di scena e da subito. Se non riuscite a capirlo non è colpa mia.
Il mio cuore mi dice che sto facendo la cosa giusta da fare. Probabilmente sbaglio ma non riesco a non seguirlo.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Farfalla, non ci vuole cuore, ci vuole una visione delle possibili conseguenze che è puro raziocinio. Se ricordi ti fu contestato questo aiutare la moglie di lui anche all'inizio da diverse persone.
Se poi senti di essere nel giusto, va bene, ma così metti a rischio anche tuo marito e credo che anche lui avrebbe diritto di avere voce in capitolo, però non sapendo come potrebbe scegliere???? 
Sono sempre più della idea che le bugie a fin di bene non esistano e che ogni bugia sia una gran stronzata.


----------



## Sabina (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi hai messo in una situaqzione spiacevole una tua amica per confrontarti sul nulla? Devi volerle molto male mi sà! I delitti vanno fatti senza dire niente a nessuno, perchè obbligare persone bella diventare complici delle proprie cazzate? Poi che sia tipico da donne parlarne alla amica, guarda ne ho le prove praticamente sempre e come ho detto il mio migliore amico scoprì il primo tradimento alle mie spalle torchiando di brutto la migliore amica di lei...cioè torchiando di brutto, è bastato chiedere una volta e poi la seconda e lei ha parlato perchè non cindivideva per nulla quello che stava facendo.
> A  prescindere confidarsi con una amica per un tradimento può portare alla rottura di un rapporto di amicizia, quindi fafalla, pensaci bene, ne vale la pena? Perchè tutto questo bisogno di confrontarsi delle donne? Non hanno un cervello per saper discernere cosa sia giusto e cosa sbagliato e tra quello che vogliono e quello che non vogliono.
> Poi ci si chiede perchè l'amicizia tra donne sia rara...adesso capisco molte più cose.


Ma scusa, l'amicizia vera e' aprirsi completamente con l'altro. Chi ama sa accettarci per quello che siamo e ci può essere di appoggio nei momenti difficili. Come l'altro lo e' per noi, noi lo saremo per lui.
Vista la tua situazione non mi sembri la persona più indicata a dare consigli a Farfalla sulle relazioni interpersonali.


----------



## Eliade (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io la trovo solo triste certo non grottesca....
> Lei sarà libera di farlo se vorrà.
> Sono già uscita di scena e da subito. Se non riuscite a capirlo non è colpa mia.
> *Il mio cuore mi dice che sto facendo la cosa giusta da fare.* Probabilmente sbaglio ma non riesco a non seguirlo.


Ciao farfalla, sai come la penso sulla tua storia (te lo dissi quando arrivasti qui), ma permettimi di dire la mia opinione sul grassetto, la cosa giusta da fare.
Per te la cosa giusta da fare era aiutare la moglie del tuo amante e ora uscire di scena, questo sa davvero di sensi di colpa (/pena, ecc) *per me*, vuoi verso di lei, vuoi per quello che hai fatto in generale.
Perché volendo sempre seguire la cosa giusta da fare, avresti fatto ben altre scelte in passato.

P.S. Io non credo che quello che sia capitato a questo signore sia una punizione al suo operato, può capitare a tutti di avere una malattia del genere.


----------



## Sabina (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, non ci vuole cuore, ci vuole una visione delle possibili conseguenze che è puro raziocinio. Se ricordi ti fu contestato questo aiutare la moglie di lui anche all'inizio da diverse persone.
> Se poi senti di essere nel giusto, va bene, ma così metti a rischio anche tuo marito e credo che anche lui avrebbe diritto di avere voce in capitolo, però non sapendo come potrebbe scegliere????
> Sono sempre più della idea che le bugie a fin di bene non esistano e che ogni bugia sia una gran stronzata.


Anche tu menti alla tua ragazza tenendole nascosto un lato importante di te... e' un tradimento anche questo sai.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Quoto, altro che amore, è il vero valore aggiunto di un rapporto e che dovrebbe essere la norma in qualsiasi relazione.
> 
> Invece, spesso, i rapporti si fondano su basi "malate" perchè funzionali alle proprie frustrazioni.


Amico mio, basi malate, o aporie di noi umani?
Guarda eh, che il momento in cui io mi sento maggiormente amato è quando vedo lì davanti ad vassoio tutti i miei limiti e difetti, sono lì, lei li vede, li palpa, li ha lì. E anzichè usarli come armi, fa capire, a chiarissime lettere, so che sei così, ma tu per me resti sempre un uomo eccezionale. 

Secondo me siamo sempre troppo esigenti nei nostri rapporti di coppia. 
Chi troppo vuole nulla stringe. No?


----------



## dottor manhattan (19 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio, basi malate, o aporie di noi umani?
> Guarda eh, che il momento in cui io mi sento maggiormente amato è quando vedo lì davanti ad vassoio tutti i miei limiti e difetti, sono lì, lei li vede, li palpa, li ha lì. E anzichè usarli come armi, fa capire, a chiarissime lettere, so che sei così, ma tu per me resti sempre un uomo eccezionale.
> 
> Secondo me siamo sempre troppo esigenti nei nostri rapporti di coppia.
> Chi troppo vuole nulla stringe. No?


Basi malate, intese come il contrario di quello che hai detto.

Se i difetti di un rapporto vengono sottaciuti prima o poi verranno a galla e sarà troppo tardi.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Anche tu menti alla tua ragazza tenendole nascosto un lato importante di te... e' un tradimento anche questo sai.


Già sa che sto male e sono fatti miei, mi conosce e sà che io ne sto uscendo, un tradimento è fottere la compagna o il compagno con un atteggiamento di egoismo totale, pre prendersi cose che si vogliono per non avere rimpianti, ma per traferire i propri rimpianti su l'altra persona che avrà il rimpianto sopito con il tempo di essersi messa con una persona di quel genere. Se ci sono figli molto spesso si manda giù il boccone amaro, ma non credere Sabina che lo si fa per amore, poi può tornare amore, ma non è detto.
Io non al tradisco, perchè lei sa di tutte le mie limitazioni che permangono e che le rendono un poco la vita difficile, ma ormai è così, mi ha conosciuto dopo essere stato conuna brutta persona, sarebbe stato meglio mai mettermi con quella, sarebbe stato meglio stare da solo, mi sarei arricchito dentro molto di più che stare con siffatta persona.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, gli augurerei di potersi prendere le pacche sui denti per lunghissimo tempo, ma solo per dirti che è vivo....ma fidati, le pacche sui denti non sono cattiveria, si chiama educazione che si vede non avete avuto in passato. Una cosa che deve essere nota a tutti è che ch sbaglia deve pagare, prima o poi.
> Insensibile io? Credo che se fossi stato insensibile non sarei stato così male sai? Io sono una persona estremamente sensibile, ma tu vedi solo un lato, io mi rapporto con te come persona che ha un problema da un lato ed è il problema stesso dall'altro, è assai difficile sai?
> Farfalla, io ero buono e comprensivo e *così mi ha trasformata una personaccia*, dimmi allora il tradimento è solo una marachella o può essere una azione che potrebbe avere anche ripercussione su altre persone? *Il tradimento che ho subito io ha investito almeno altre 5 persone oltre a me*, reputi giusto che una persona che sia uomo o donna per un piacere sessuale possa fare del male così esteso.


Farneticazioni.
Hai visto troppi films.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> , *te le inventi per te stesso, sono le classiche bugie che si racconta la persona per giustificarsi con se stessa. Non te ne accorgi ma ci sono molte giustificazioni che vengono fuori dal tuo parlare, tante davvero.*


Anche dal tuo Daniele.
Rileggiti bene.


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Farneticazioni.
> Hai visto troppi films.


Dici? il mio stare male ha preso sotto 4 persone oltre a me che ero la fonte diretta del mio male. Credi che sia stato felice il mio amico di sentirmi piangere, farneticare e ben altro circa tutti i giorno dopo che tornava dal lavoro? Credi che siano stati felici il mio padrino e sua moglie nel sentirmi così e cercare soluzioni che non funzionavano? Credi che mia madre se la sia vista bene con un fatturato che si abbassava in maniera vertiginosa per la crisi e con le spese per suo figlio aumentare in maniera esponenziali? Credi che sia stata felice una mia cara amica visto che le ho rovinato un viaggio? Credi che sia stato facile starmi vicino per chi ci provava? Te lo dico io che c'ero anche se sppoito dal dolore, stavano male anche essi e non poche volte ho letto nei loro occhi la domanda "ma perchè lo sto ancora ad ascoltare?"
Motivo per cui mi sono messo a prendere quei farmaci a cui sono allergico e che ha creato ancor più problemi agli altri, perchè quelli in quantità ridotta mi sedavano facendomi dormire otto ore a botta (dormivo circa tutto il giorno con dosi da bebè), ma quando mi svegliavo distruggevo tutto ed ero aggressivo come non mai per risposta a quel sonno forzato.
Credi che una vita così sia facile per chi sta vicino? Ti rispondo io, forse è peersino più  difficile persino di chi sta male, perchè quelli hanno la razionalità per vedere quanto le cose stanno andando in merda.

Perchè se avessi dei figli mia moglie farebbe bene a non tradirmi? perchè se  lo scoprissi sarebbe in possibilità  l'inizio della fine del futuro del figlio, perchè io non mi controllerei più, perderei il lavoro e finirei a distruggere tutto quello che mi capita per le mani, cioè il futuro di un figlio che cercherò di non avere il più a lungo possibilmente.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Basi malate, intese come il contrario di quello che hai detto.
> 
> Se i difetti di un rapporto vengono sottaciuti prima o poi verranno a galla e sarà troppo tardi.


Infatti siamo umani.
Osserva il fenomeno:
Quanti salgono sull'altare sognanti e finiscono in tribunale digrignando i denti?
Ascoltami bene...
Se io metto certe etichette sul rapporto con mia moglie, ne risulta un rapporto perfetto.
Se ne metto altre succede il pandemonio.
In altre parole come facciamo io e lei, a trasformare il nostro rapporto che abbiamo scoperto non essere tanto basato sui sentimenti, ma su utilità pratica e opportunismo, in una storia d'amore? Impossibile.

Bisogna quindi vedere la cifra di un rapporto.
I guai iniziano quando uno crede che la cifra sia X, mentre per l'altro è Y.
Insomma inevitabile capire che alla fine della fiera se abbandoni qualcuno, vuol dire che poi non te ne fregava poi tanto no?

Faccio un esempio.
Se tu abbassi un tasto all'organo, una canna emette un suono unico, statico, perenne. Tu esecutore non hai nessuna possibilità di manometterlo, finchè la canna sarà accordata e intonata in un certo modo, suonerà sempre identica.
Se tu abbassi un tasto al piano, il suono che ne ricavi è la somma di un insieme indefinito di parametri. Ma ha anche esso un limito imprescendibile, va scemando fino a che la corda vibra.

Ora non posso dire la canna d'organo è difettosa basilarmente perchè inespressiva e povera di armonici.
Non posso dire che la corda di pianoforte sia difettosa perchè non tiene il suono inalterato nel tempo.

Non posso incazzarmi se viene fuori brutta musica se suono all'organo la musica di Chopin, che viene immensamente bene al pianoforte.

Tante volte non sono i rapporti difettosi, ma proprio le singole persone che non sono assolutamente fatte l'una per l'altra.

Inconsciamente hai bisogno di un uomo forte, ma poi non sai come scegli un uomo debole, perchè ti sembra garanzia di tranquillità e stabilità.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dici? il mio stare male ha preso sotto 4 persone oltre a me che ero la fonte diretta del mio male. Credi che sia stato felice il mio amico di sentirmi piangere, farneticare e ben altro circa tutti i giorno dopo che tornava dal lavoro? Credi che siano stati felici il mio padrino e sua moglie nel sentirmi così e cercare soluzioni che non funzionavano? Credi che mia madre se la sia vista bene con un fatturato che si abbassava in maniera vertiginosa per la crisi e con le spese per suo figlio aumentare in maniera esponenziali? Credi che sia stata felice una mia cara amica visto che le ho rovinato un viaggio? Credi che sia stato facile starmi vicino per chi ci provava? Te lo dico io che c'ero anche se sppoito dal dolore, stavano male anche essi e non poche volte ho letto nei loro occhi la domanda "ma perchè lo sto ancora ad ascoltare?"
> Motivo per cui mi sono messo a prendere quei farmaci a cui sono allergico e che ha creato ancor più problemi agli altri, perchè quelli in quantità ridotta mi sedavano facendomi dormire otto ore a botta (dormivo circa tutto il giorno con dosi da bebè), ma quando mi svegliavo distruggevo tutto ed ero aggressivo come non mai per risposta a quel sonno forzato.
> Credi che una vita così sia facile per chi sta vicino? Ti rispondo io, forse è peersino più  difficile persino di chi sta male, perchè quelli hanno la razionalità per vedere quanto le cose stanno andando in merda.
> 
> Perchè se avessi dei figli mia moglie farebbe bene a non tradirmi? perchè se  lo scoprissi sarebbe in possibilità  l'inizio della fine del futuro del figlio, perchè io non mi controllerei più, perderei il lavoro e finirei a distruggere tutto quello che mi capita per le mani, cioè il futuro di un figlio che cercherò di non avere il più a lungo possibilmente.




Tu è meglio che di figli non ne faccia. Perlomeno fino a quando non ti sarai liberato delle tue ossessioni. Cosa che comunque non avverrà mai finché continuerai a crogiolarti sulle tue disgrazie passate.




Inoltre, se posso dire la mia opinione sulla storia di Farfalla, non capisco perché vi accaniate così tanto con lei. Il suo amico sta morendo. Sta morendo, cazzo. Io posso solo immaginare come lei si possa sentire. Un po' di umanità ogni tanto non guasterebbe


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Tu è meglio che di figli non ne faccia. Perlomeno fino a quando non ti sarai liberato delle tue ossessioni. Cosa che comunque non avverrà mai finché continuerai a crogiolarti sulle tue disgrazie passate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quintina, ma anche un poco di dignità non guasterebbe. Amico, ohhh, ma basta chiamare gli amanti con il nome che non compete, sono amanti, stop, gli amici sono ben altra cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla, sai come la penso sulla tua storia (te lo dissi quando arrivasti qui), ma permettimi di dire la mia opinione sul grassetto, la cosa giusta da fare.
> Per te la cosa giusta da fare era aiutare la moglie del tuo amante e ora uscire di scena, questo sa davvero di sensi di colpa (/pena, ecc) *per me*, vuoi verso di lei, vuoi per quello che hai fatto in generale.
> Perché volendo sempre seguire la cosa giusta da fare, avresti fatto ben altre scelte in passato.
> 
> P.S. Io non credo che quello che sia capitato a questo signore sia una punizione al suo operato, può capitare a tutti di avere una malattia del genere.


Il mio essere uscita fuori di scena era intenso con il mio comportamento verso di lui che non ha nulla a che vedere con quello di un'amante.
Per il resto conto di non cambiare atteggiamento fino a quando questo può essere d'aiuto a qualcuno (lei, lui o i suoi figli).
Io ho sensi di colpa verso di lei e verso mio marito non l'ho mai negato.
La soluzione più semplice era dimenticare tutto, anche perchè se fossi stata egoistica lui non ha nulla da potermi dare. I nostri rari incontri ora sono solo velati da tristezza non c'è nulla di quello che c'era prima


P.S. sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che quello che è successo non è una punizione, anche se appena è accaduto l'ho pensato più volte.
Se ti riferisci a quello che ho scritto prima era un modo per dire che forse, anzi sicuramente, quello che gli è successo è ben peggiore del fatto di essere scoperto da sua moglie. Credo che in qualunque momento farebbe cambio.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, ma anche un poco di dignità non guasterebbe. Amico, ohhh, ma basta chiamare gli amanti con il nome che non compete, sono amanti, stop, gli amici sono ben altra cosa.


Lui è stato amante e amico per me, ora è un amico, una persona alla quale tengo.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Farfa', sai che non ho peli sulla lingua ... siete due vigliacchi, ipocriti ed egoisti ... approfittante del fatto che loro non sanno, ma voi si.
> 
> Mancate di rispetto totale ai vostri compagni di vita (non ne avete avuto prima e manco adesso) ... mi dispiace, ma io la vedo cosi.




*.
**19/02/2011 14:27

Scusami Marì, ma questi sono giudizi su una persona e non opinioni. Pessimo post.* 


E' una questione di opinioni e, tra opinione e guidizio il passo e' breve ... Farfalla mi ha sempre chiesto di essere sincera e' chiara, ed io lo sono stata scrivendo il mio punto di vista.




OT, cazzarola  vale sette punti il tuo commento in negativo :mrgreen: :rotfl: anche senza firma ti si riconosce sai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Bravo il "gigante" :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui è stato amante e amico per me, ora è un amico, una persona alla quale tengo.


Brutta frase da dirti, ma lui è il tuo ex nonostante tu abbia tuo marito. Puoi avere amicizia per un ex, ma non lo chiamerei mai amico o amica.
Del resto credo anche io che non sia una punizione per quello che ha fatto, ma come hai detto lui era più vecchio di te e purtroppo può tristemente succedere alla sua età di avere mali bruttissimi. Ovvio che l'essere scoperto dalla moglie era preferibile, ma poteva essere altrettanto orribile per la moglie, quindi meglio non sapere e meglio non vedere le possibilità del futuro.
Farfalla, ricorda una cosa, aiuta gli altri, ma aiutali senza poter sembrare di avere interessi diversi, io ho subito una accusa di aver fatto del been per un motivo che non mi apparteneva e posso dirti che questa accusa mi ha fatto più male che il tradimento, ha offeso il mio animo perchè il mio atteggiamento era evidentemente diverso, ma ho compreso che la gente vede quello che in quel momento è capace di vedere.

Quel momento quella persona era in fase di contrasto con me e tutto quanto di buono potevo aver fatto fu legato a merda su merda  e tutt'ora mi fa male questo pensiero.
Troppa gente peensa male, ma ho scoperto anche il motivo, pensa male perchè agirebbe male.

Un saluto ed anche se non condivido un piffero quello che fai, posso die almeno che sei una persona buona, ma non so se sia un bene.


----------



## Sabina (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' (non mi ricordo dove) hai scritto che ti sei sentita con lui, ti pare giusto? Ti pare corretto verso sua moglie e verso tuo marito? Non sarebbe stato meglio chiudere del tutto per rispetto di tutti?


Ma ragazzi, state scherzando? Anche di fronte alla morte state li' a farvi questo tipo di paranoie. E' la morte che fa capire ciò che e' veramente importante. 
Per voi non lo sara'.... per Farfalla e lui lo e'.
Comunque Farfalla, hai tutto il mio appoggio in questi brutti momenti. :up:
Un abbraccio forte!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma ragazzi, state scherzando? Anche di fronte alla morte state li' a farvi questo tipo di paranoie. E' la morte che fa capire ciò che e' veramente importante.
> Per voi non lo sara'.... per Farfalla e lui lo e'.
> Comunque Farfalla, hai tutto il mio appoggio in questi brutti momenti. :up:
> Un abbraccio forte!


Scusa Sabina, il dramma maggiore e' per la moglie che perde il marito e il padre dei propri figli, onestamente mi sento solidale piu' con loro ... Farfalla la sua famiglia ce l'ha sotto chiave, al sicuro.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Forse avete ragione voi, le amanti ... soffro di deformazioni peronali, parlo da moglie, scusatemi se potete, ma non posso ragionare in altro modo.

Nella vita ho fatto solo da moglie.


----------



## Sabina (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dici? il mio stare male ha preso sotto 4 persone oltre a me che ero la fonte diretta del mio male. Credi che sia stato felice il mio amico di sentirmi piangere, farneticare e ben altro circa tutti i giorno dopo che tornava dal lavoro? Credi che siano stati felici il mio padrino e sua moglie nel sentirmi così e cercare soluzioni che non funzionavano? Credi che mia madre se la sia vista bene con un fatturato che si abbassava in maniera vertiginosa per la crisi e con le spese per suo figlio aumentare in maniera esponenziali? Credi che sia stata felice una mia cara amica visto che le ho rovinato un viaggio? Credi che sia stato facile starmi vicino per chi ci provava? Te lo dico io che c'ero anche se sppoito dal dolore, stavano male anche essi e non poche volte ho letto nei loro occhi la domanda "ma perchè lo sto ancora ad ascoltare?"
> Motivo per cui mi sono messo a prendere quei farmaci a cui sono allergico e che ha creato ancor più problemi agli altri, perchè quelli in quantità ridotta mi sedavano facendomi dormire otto ore a botta (dormivo circa tutto il giorno con dosi da bebè), ma quando mi svegliavo distruggevo tutto ed ero aggressivo come non mai per risposta a quel sonno forzato.
> Credi che una vita così sia facile per chi sta vicino? Ti rispondo io, forse è peersino più  difficile persino di chi sta male, perchè quelli hanno la razionalità per vedere quanto le cose stanno andando in merda.
> 
> Perchè se avessi dei figli mia moglie farebbe bene a non tradirmi? perchè se  lo scoprissi sarebbe in possibilità  l'inizio della fine del futuro del figlio, perchè io non mi controllerei più, perderei il lavoro e finirei a distruggere tutto quello che mi capita per le mani, cioè il futuro di un figlio che cercherò di non avere il più a lungo possibilmente.


Un consiglio, non  fare mai figli Daniele. A meno che non cambi radicalmente. E' troppo tutto incentrato su te stesso.


----------



## Sabina (19 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Tu è meglio che di figli non ne faccia. Perlomeno fino a quando non ti sarai liberato delle tue ossessioni. Cosa che comunque non avverrà mai finché continuerai a crogiolarti sulle tue disgrazie passate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Sabina (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa Sabina, il dramma maggiore e' per la moglie che perde il marito e il padre dei propri figli, onestamente mi sento solidale piu' con loro ... Farfalla la sua famiglia ce l'ha sotto chiave, al sicuro.


La perdita di una persona cara e' un dramma per chiunque ami quella persona, non solo per chi ha legami di parentela. Ci possono essere mogli che amano i loro mariti meno dei loro amici o amanti. 
La morte non fa distinzioni... porta dolore e basta. E non mi sembra il caso di stare qui a quantificare. Rispetto anche per il dolore "vero" di Farfalla.... anche se e' stata "SOLO" (e per me non e' poco) un amante.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> La perdita di una persona cara e' un dramma per chiunque ami quella persona, non solo per chi ha legami di parentela. Ci possono essere mogli che amano i loro mariti meno dei loro amici o amanti.
> La morte non fa distinzioni... porta dolore e basta. E non mi sembra il caso di stare qui a quantificare. Rispetto anche per il dolore "vero" di Farfalla.... anche se e' stata "SOLO" (e per me non e' poco) un amante.


AH, dimenticavo ... voi amanti avete un *q*uore grandissimo, immenso, straordinario, c'e' spazio per tutti ... dite che amate molto, tanto i vostri mariti e, in compenso amate anche quello delle altre  che *q*uori generosi ... ma per favore, per favore:incazzato: non voglio sminuire il dolore che puo' provare una amante, ma non voglio manco enfatizzarlo ... ma per favore uscite in silenzio, e non fate rumore, siete inopportune, fuori posto, lo capite o no  , dedicatevi ai vostri di mariti che grazieadddio sono ancora in salute.


Quella famiglia e' stata gia' presa per il culo abbastanza.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa Sabina, il dramma maggiore e' per la moglie che perde il marito e il padre dei propri figli, onestamente mi sento solidale piu' con loro ... Farfalla la sua famiglia ce l'ha sotto chiave, al sicuro.


Il dramma è per lui che deve lasciare la sua vita.
Il dramma è per farfalla che perde il suo amico.
Il dramma è per la famiglia che resta senza padre e marito.
Ma non diciamo minchiate.
Messa come la metti tu, sembra che a lui sia venuto il cancro, per colpa che era amante di farfalla.
Mica è colpa di farfalla se ha la sua famiglia, eh?
E se fosse stata egoista, se avesse avuto un minimo di egoismo, difronte a questo dramma avrebbe detto, non sono cazzi miei, levo le ancore e mi faccio i cazzi miei, tanto lui ora non è più buono per i nostri giochini.

Ma pensate mai al disagio, alla sofferenza, di doversi tenere tutto dentro, e assistere impotenti alla situazione? Continuare la stessa vita, visitare gli stessi posti, vedere sempre i figli suoi e quelli di lui...confortare la moglie...ecc..ecc...ecc..

Io non vi vedo nessuna ipocrisia, nessuna vigliaccheria...io ci vedo una grandissima umanità, un cuore immensamente generoso, quella frase evangelica, un atto d'amore può coprire una moltitudine di peccati. Io ci vedo da parte di farfalla eroismo e coraggio.

Ovvio ma se una donna dato che è cornuta, passa la vita a cercare di trovar piacere a stigmatizzare ed insultare le donne che loro malgrado si sono trovate in situazioni particolari, non vedo molto bello, ma solo uno schifo immane.

Ma XD...XD...come sarebbe stato "comodo" per farfalla in nome di lealtà giustizia onore del cazzo...spifferare tutto a quella donna e dirle..." Sai, mi dispiace tanto, sono stata l'amante di tuo marito, capisci, ora non posso essere tua amica, non posso aiutarti, quindi non telefonarmi e non cercarmi, mi dispiace per te, e quindi arrangiati!". 

Via il dente e via il dolore eh?

Farfalla invece si è trovata a gestire una situazione, la cui gravità, ha avuto priorità su tutto. E si è messa in gioco, l'unico vero atteggiamento morale che io conosca.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Siete esseri senza rispetto e senza vergogna, questa e' la triste verita'.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Siete esseri senza rispetto e senza vergogna, questa e' la triste verita'.


Se tu sei una donna che ha un briciolo di misericordia.
Mi sparo un colpo in testa.
Sei senza cuore, Marì.
Per questo sei sola come un cane.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Brutta frase da dirti, ma lui è il tuo ex nonostante tu abbia tuo marito. Puoi avere amicizia per un ex, ma non lo chiamerei mai amico o amica.
> Del resto credo anche io che non sia una punizione per quello che ha fatto, ma come hai detto lui era più vecchio di te e purtroppo può tristemente succedere alla sua età di avere mali bruttissimi. Ovvio che l'essere scoperto dalla moglie era preferibile, ma poteva essere altrettanto orribile per la moglie, quindi meglio non sapere e meglio non vedere le possibilità del futuro.
> *Farfalla, ricorda una cosa, aiuta gli altri, ma aiutali senza poter sembrare di avere interessi diversi*, io ho subito una accusa di aver fatto del been per un motivo che non mi apparteneva e posso dirti che questa accusa mi ha fatto più male che il tradimento, ha offeso il mio animo perchè il mio atteggiamento era evidentemente diverso, ma ho compreso che la gente vede quello che in quel momento è capace di vedere.
> 
> ...


Daniele per l'ultima volta non me ne frega se quello che faccio può essere interpretato nel modo sbagliato. Io so perchè lo faccio e sono a posto con me stessa (parlo di adesso non del tradimento). Lei e gli altri pensino quello che meglio credano.

So di essere una persona buona e ho la certezza che questo spesso non sia un bene


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa Sabina, il dramma maggiore e' per la moglie che perde il marito e il padre dei propri figli, onestamente mi sento solidale piu' con loro ... Farfalla la sua famiglia ce l'ha sotto chiave, al sicuro.


Il peggio è per lui Marì. E' lui che se ne  andrà. Sua moglie e i suoi figli pur nel dolore continueranno a vivere.
Io non sono neanche in gioco.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Daniela per l'ultima volta non me ne frega se quello che faccio può essere interpretato nel modo sbagliato. Io so perchè lo faccio e sono a posto con me stessa (parlo di adesso non del tradimento). Lei e gli altri pensino quello che meglio credano.
> 
> So di essere una persona buona e ho la certezza che questo spesso non sia un bene


Questo è un bene, invece l'unico vero bene.
Pensa a quante me ne hai viste dire...eh? 
Ma alla fine hai detto...sei un uomo buono.
Diffida sempre dai falsi buoni.
Hanno il cuore falso.
Tu sai che nessuno dei tuoi amici si è mai permesso di giudicarti male.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse avete ragione voi, le amanti ... soffro di deformazioni peronali, parlo da moglie, scusatemi se potete, ma non posso ragionare in altro modo.
> 
> Nella vita ho fatto solo da moglie.


Se stessimo parlando di un'amante che soffre perchè è stata lasciata io ti darei ragione.
La mia sofferenza c'entra molto relativamente con l'essere stata la sua amante. In questo momento è la sofferenza perchè sto perdendo una persona importante, secondo me è ben diverso.
Non  sto cercando pacche sulle spalle ma mi sembra che non riuscire a capire questa cosa sia veramente impossibile


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il peggio è per lui Marì. E' lui che se ne  andrà. Sua moglie e i suoi figli pur nel dolore continueranno a vivere.
> Io non sono neanche in gioco.


Cara Farfalli', chi muore paga tutti i suoi conti, con il mondo e con la societa' ... sono quelli che restano in vita che subiranno il dolore maggiore.

Credimi non ce l'ho con te come persona, mi riferisco SOLO alla situazione in questione, niente di personale.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il dramma è per lui che deve lasciare la sua vita.
> Il dramma è per farfalla che perde il suo amico.
> Il dramma è per la famiglia che resta senza padre e marito.
> Ma non diciamo minchiate.
> ...


Senza parole, grazie


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Farfalli', chi muore paga tutti i suoi conti, con il mondo e con la societa' ... sono quelli che restano in vita che subiranno il dolore maggiore.
> 
> Credimi non ce l'ho con te come persona, mi riferisco SOLO alla situazione in questione, niente di personale.


So che non ce l'hai con me.
Chi muore non vede più i suoi figli e le persone amate se non in altre relatà che non conosciamo.
Sua moglie potrebbe rifarsi una vita, i suoi figli cresceranno si sposeranno e avranno a loro volta dei figli. Ricorderanno il marito e il padre con dolore ma conosceranno altre gioie e altri momenti sereni.......


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se stessimo parlando di un'amante che soffre perchè è stata lasciata io ti darei ragione.
> La mia sofferenza c'entra molto relativamente con l'essere stata la sua amante. In questo momento è la sofferenza perchè sto perdendo *una persona importante*, secondo me è ben diverso.
> Non  sto cercando pacche sulle spalle ma mi sembra che non riuscire a capire questa cosa sia veramente impossibile


La persona tanto importante che ti ha spinto a tradire tuo marito ... l'hai scritto tu che lui ha insistito per piu' di un anno se non sbaglio


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Daniel*a* per l'ultima volta non me ne frega se quello che faccio può essere interpretato nel modo sbagliato. Io so perchè lo faccio e sono a posto con me stessa (parlo di adesso non del tradimento). Lei e gli altri pensino quello che meglio credano.
> 
> So di essere una persona buona e ho la certezza che questo spesso non sia un bene


:mrgreen: mo vedi come s'incazza Daniele :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La persona tanto importante che ti ha spinto a tradire tuo marito ... l'hai scritto tu che lui ha insistito per piu' di un anno se non sbaglio


Non mi ha spinto, è arrivato nella mia vita e per un anno mi ha fatto capire che lui era lì ma che la decisione era mia. Mai insistente certo molto presente. Avrei potuto allontanarlo e sono certa che non si sarebbe mai più avvicinato.Non l'ho mai fatto quindi ho deciso io.
L'importanza nella mia vita va oltre il fatto che sia stato mio amante


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :mrgreen: mo vedi come s'incazza Daniele :rotfl::rotfl:


Porca vacca corro a correggere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> So che non ce l'hai con me.
> Chi muore non vede più i suoi figli e le persone amate se non in altre relatà che non conosciamo.
> Sua moglie potrebbe rifarsi una vita, i suoi figli cresceranno si sposeranno e avranno a loro volta dei figli. Ricorderanno il marito e il padre con dolore ma conosceranno altre gioie e altri momenti sereni.......


Appunto, il morto esce di scena, sono i vivi che devono sgobbare per andare avanti.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La persona tanto importante che ti ha spinto a tradire tuo marito ... l'hai scritto tu che lui ha insistito per piu' di un anno se non sbaglio


C'è un piccolissimo particolare che ti sfugge.
Io mi vergogno da morire se alle volte mi riscopro in atteggiamenti come questo. E spiego perchè gli amici veri sono importanti, e perchè chi accetta di accogliere gli altri come sono è sempre pieno di amici.
Non possiamo dividere il mondo in buoni e cattivi e decidere noi a tutti i costi i parametri assolutistici, inderogabili, su chi sia buono e chi cattivo. Chi fa così mostra solo la sua paura di confrontarsi con chi la pensa diversamente.
Confrontandosi apertamente si scopre che nessuno di noi vede una persona allo stesso modo. Quello che a te appare un buffone, per altre persone è il miglior uomo del mondo. E lo devi accettare, pena la solitudine totale.
Capita tra amici di confrontarsi e succede anche che chi è piacevole a me, io ne vedo solo i pregi, sia spiacevole ad altri perchè ne vede altri difetti.
L'errore fatale è sempre catalogare le persone.
Che ne sai tu, per esempio, se una persona che tu vedi come la peste bubbonica, a me ha fatto solo che un bene dell'anima?
Tu dovresti aver rispetto delle persone, che sono amiche anche di persone che a te non vanno. E quante volte gli amici sono quelli che ti fanno rivedere errate posizioni, pregiudizi, fraintendimenti, che avevi verso queste persone.
Ma per capire gli altri, comprenderli, aiutarli, ecc..ecc..ecc...ci vuole intelligenza e buon cuore.
Che razza di stima si può ottenere quando si considera brave persone quelle appartenenti solo ad una categoria?
Così quando gli amici mi dicono una cosa sui miei amici, prendo buona nota, non la vivo come condizionamento, ma prendo buona nota che non si sa mai...nella vita quel che può capitare.
Alla fine viene la prova dei fatti...e lì contano solo quelli...delle belle parole, le persone se ne lavano il culo.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è un piccolissimo particolare che ti sfugge.
> Io mi vergogno da morire se alle volte mi riscopro in atteggiamenti come questo. E spiego perchè gli amici veri sono importanti, e perchè chi accetta di accogliere gli altri come sono è sempre pieno di amici.
> Non possiamo dividere il mondo in buoni e cattivi e decidere noi a tutti i costi i parametri assolutistici, inderogabili, su chi sia buono e chi cattivo. Chi fa così mostra solo la sua paura di confrontarsi con chi la pensa diversamente.
> Confrontandosi apertamente si scopre che nessuno di noi vede una persona allo stesso modo. Quello che a te appare un buffone, per altre persone è il miglior uomo del mondo. E lo devi accettare, pena la solitudine totale.
> ...


Ben detto, hai ragione ... il mio rapporto con Farfalla lo dimostra, abbiamo modo di confronto e per quel poco che posso fare l'ho sempre consigliata per il meglio ... mentre con te e' diverso, non ti considero (e detto fra noi: Ti schifo) OK?)

Te l'ho gia detto, evitami, stammi alla larga ... al massimo pigiami con i tuoi puerili 7 punti in negativo ... io non ti qualifico ne in positivo e ne in negativo :mrgreen: voglio che tu muoia di morte naturale, vous comprenez?


Bye bye :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Farfalli', chi muore paga tutti i suoi conti, con il mondo e con la societa' ... sono quelli che restano in vita che subiranno il dolore maggiore.
> 
> Credimi non ce l'ho con te come persona, mi riferisco SOLO alla situazione in questione, niente di personale.


Chi muore non paga nulla.... muore  e basta.
Chi resta soffre, potrà soffrire anche molto, e a lungo. Ma poi andrà avanti con la sua vita... si deve reagire prima o poi. E potrà vivere ancora dei bei momenti.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Si dice che sono una persona sola ... ma che cazzo ne sapete voi?

Forse perche' non nessuno avatar nel mio profilo?

Nessuno sa quante volte ho rifiutato gli inviti (solo chi me li ha rivolti lo sa) ... non credo a questa forma di amicizia, anche quando c'erano gli MP avevo la casella bloccata grazie ad ADMIN .


Quindi smettetela una buona volta con questa cazzata.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Chi muore non paga nulla.... muore  e basta.
> Chi resta soffre, potrà soffrire anche molto, e a lungo. Ma poi andrà avanti con la sua vita... si deve reagire prima o poi. *E potrà vivere ancora dei bei momenti.*


Forse per te, ma non e' cosi per tutti.


----------



## passante (19 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei senza cuore, Marì.
> Per questo sei sola come un cane.


ecco, io però una cosa così non la posso leggere, eh.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ecco, io però una cosa così non la posso leggere, eh.


Passa' lascia stare, se no ti mette nella lista "nera"  lui deve baciare e leccare i culetti di tutti per farsi strada  :mrgreen:

*L’adulazione procura gli amici, la  sincerità i nemici. *
(Detto latino)  

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## passante (19 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Chi muore non paga nulla.... muore e basta.
> Chi resta soffre, potrà soffrire anche molto, e a lungo. Ma poi andrà avanti con la sua vita... si deve reagire prima o poi. E potrà vivere ancora dei bei momenti.


e chi può dirlo, speriamo.

comunuque secondo me, scusate se insisto, non è una situazione su cui si può parlare molto. davanti alla morte, secondo me, non c'è molto da dire che possa essere sensato. 

certo che se la moglie dovesse venire a sapere per lei sarebbe un affronto (eh lo so che la parola non è perfetta) inimmaginabile il fatto che farfalla sia andata a trovarlo fino all'ultimo. 
ma forse in lui e in farfalla non c'è più nulla degli amanti ora, di fronte alla morte. la morte cambia tutto.


----------



## Sabina (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH, dimenticavo ... voi amanti avete un *q*uore grandissimo, immenso, straordinario, c'e' spazio per tutti ... dite che amate molto, tanto i vostri mariti e, in compenso amate anche quello delle altre  che *q*uori generosi ... ma per favore, per favore:incazzato: non voglio sminuire il dolore che puo' provare una amante, ma non voglio manco enfatizzarlo ... ma per favore uscite in silenzio, e non fate rumore, siete inopportune, fuori posto, lo capite o no  , dedicatevi ai vostri di mariti che grazieadddio sono ancora in salute.
> 
> 
> Quella famiglia e' stata gia' presa per il culo abbastanza.


Ah ah... così  sarei una sfogacazzi (mi spieghi cosa significa per favore?)....
Il mio quore e' molto grande si, ma io non ho mai detto di amare allo stesso modo marito e amante. Sembriamo delle mangiauomini, quando invece sia io che Farfalla (non ricordo male Farfy vero?) abbiamo avuto ben pochi uomini. Il motivo di questa mia vita parallela a me e' ben chiaro... non m'interessa che gli altri lo capiscano.
Ancora con queste idee del rubamariti poi.... di solito sono gli uomini che ci provano.
Ma che problema hai? Alla fine tuo marito non ha scelto di restare con te... o no?


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ah ah... così  sarei una sfogacazzi...
> Il mio quore e' molto grande si, ma io non ho mai detto di amare allo stesso modo marito e amante. Sembriamo delle mangiauomini, quando invece sia io che Farfalla (non ricordo male Farfy vero?) abbiamo avuto ben pochi uomini. Il motivo di questa mia vita parallela a me e' ben chiaro... non m'interessa che gli altri lo capiscano.
> Ancora con queste idee del rubamariti poi.... di solito sono gli uomini che ci provano.
> Ma che problema hai? Alla fine tuo marito non ha scelto di restare con te... o no?


Quanto sei sciocca Sabina  ma ... contenta tu contenti tutti.


----------



## Sabina (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse per te, ma non e' cosi per tutti.


E' vero forse non per tutti... dipende a che eta' succede la perdita di una persona molto cara, dalla situazione familiare, lavorativa  e relazionale che ha chi subisce il lutto e ultima (ma non meno importante) dalle sue caratteristiche di personalità e di salute personale. Perciò le variabili in gioco sono molte...più saranno sfavorevoli e più sara' difficile superare il lutto e continuare con la propria vita.


----------



## Sabina (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanto sei sciocca Sabina  ma ... contenta tu contenti tutti.


Io sono sciocca  ... e tu alla tua eta'?


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io sono sciocca  ... *e tu alla tua eta'?*


Questa, gentilmente, me la spieghi? ... cosa ci azzecca la mia eta'?


----------



## Sabina (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questa, gentilmente, me la spieghi? ... cosa ci azzecca la mia eta'?


Pensavo che con gli anni si acquisisse una maggior maturità.... invece mi sembra che in te abbia aumentato l'acidita'.
Vabbe'.... ti saluto ho ospiti per cena...
Buona domenica


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Pensavo che con gli anni si acquisisse una maggior maturità *Ed io non la dimostro, io sono una persona seria non seriosa *.... invece mi sembra che in te abbia aumentato l'acidita'. *Dove? Perche' dico le cose come sono nella realta della vita' ... la vita non e' ne brutta ne bella, e' reale*, *ricorda*.
> Vabbe'.... ti saluto ho ospiti per cena... *Buona serata.*
> Buona domenica


E buona domenica anche a te.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

*PS*

Sabina io anche a 20anni ragionavo cosi anzi, ero peggio ... la vita ed i dolori mi hanno ammorbidita  .


----------



## tradito77 (19 Febbraio 2011)

Ragazzi non riesco più a seguire questo post... il mio post... 

Avevo chiesto un parere da chi aveva avuto un'esperienza come la mia proprio per evitare divagazioni e giudizi fuori tema.

Se posso dire una cosa a chi ha scritto finora, penso che ogni persona sia diversa, ogni esperienza diversa, ogni situazione ha variabili differenti. La mia esperienza mi ha fatto crescere in questo senso. Se qualcuno mi avesse chiesto un parere su una storia come la mia prima che capitasse a me, avrei espresso dei giudizi differenti rispetto a come poi ho agito in realtà.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ragazzi non riesco più a seguire questo post... il mio post...
> 
> Avevo chiesto un parere da chi aveva avuto un'esperienza come la mia proprio per evitare divagazioni e giudizi fuori tema.
> 
> Se posso dire una cosa a chi ha scritto finora, penso che ogni persona sia diversa, ogni esperienza diversa, ogni situazione ha variabili differenti. La mia esperienza mi ha fatto crescere in questo senso. Se qualcuno mi avesse chiesto un parere su una storia come la mia prima che capitasse a me, avrei espresso dei giudizi differenti rispetto a come poi ho agito in realtà.




TRadito

mi dispiace

purtroppo capita in quasi tutti i thread del forum.

Capitò anche a me, quando arrivai qui per raccontare la mia storia. Il giorno dopo non avevo potuto collegarmi per tutto il giorno e il giorno dopo ancora trovai circa 30 pagine di commenti che poco o nulla avevano a che fare con la mia storia e che capivo a malapena. La cosa mi spiazzò. So che non è piacevole. Però per quanto mi riguarda ti posso anche dire che in tutto questo tempo (è più di un anno e mezzo che scrivo qui) mi è capitato di ricevere anche moltissimi commenti molto utili e che molto spesso il confronto mi ha aiutata a prendere in considerazione punti di vista che magari non avrei mai considerato prima. Ho acquisito una consapevolezza rispetto a tanti temi che prima non avevo. Per cui, se posso darti un consiglio, non prendertela troppo per gli OT. Ci saranno sempre, ma ci saranno anche molti interventi che di sicuro ti aiuteranno.

Ciao


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto, il morto esce di scena, sono i vivi che devono sgobbare per andare avanti.


Bè se posso scegliere resto e sgobbo.....direi molto meglio che morire


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ragazzi non riesco più a seguire questo post... il mio post...
> 
> Avevo chiesto un parere da chi aveva avuto un'esperienza come la mia proprio per evitare divagazioni e giudizi fuori tema.
> 
> *Se posso dire una cosa a chi ha scritto finora, penso che ogni persona sia diversa, ogni esperienza diversa, ogni situazione ha variabili differenti. La mia esperienza mi ha fatto crescere in questo senso. Se qualcuno mi avesse chiesto un parere su una storia come la mia prima che capitasse a me, avrei espresso dei giudizi differenti rispetto a come poi ho agito in realtà*.


 
Da parte mia ti chiedo scusa. Non sono riuscita a non ribattere e mi sono dimenticata che si parlava di te.....
Quoto il grassetto:up:


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè tutto questo bisogno di confrontarsi delle donne? Non hanno un cervello per saper discernere cosa sia giusto e cosa sbagliato e tra quello che vogliono e quello che non vogliono.
> Poi ci si chiede perchè l'amicizia tra donne sia rara...adesso capisco molte più cose.


Perchè siamo portate per l'empatia e la condivisione. La famiglia i sentimenti le emozioni. Il confronto con gli altri porta a questo. Lo stare fissato nei propri schemi  (come il mettere una maschera per nascondere la propria sofferenza e lea propria fragilità) porta alla solitudine. Ma questo lo sai bene.


----------



## passante (19 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ragazzi non riesco più a seguire questo post... il mio post...
> 
> Avevo chiesto un parere da chi aveva avuto un'esperienza come la mia proprio per evitare divagazioni e giudizi fuori tema.
> 
> Se posso dire una cosa a chi ha scritto finora, penso che ogni persona sia diversa, ogni esperienza diversa, ogni situazione ha variabili differenti. La mia esperienza mi ha fatto crescere in questo senso. Se qualcuno mi avesse chiesto un parere su una storia come la mia prima che capitasse a me, avrei espresso dei giudizi differenti rispetto a come poi ho agito in realtà.


scusa...


----------



## tradito77 (19 Febbraio 2011)

No, beh, non c'è bisogno di scusarsi.

Ho apprezzato tutti i commenti.

E' solo che così il forum in generale diventa di difficile consultazione...


----------



## tradito77 (19 Febbraio 2011)

Ricapitolando un po', ho capito che il mio malessere me lo trascinerò dietro per sempre. Questo l'avevo già immaginato e ne avevo già parlato anche con la mia compagna, però pensavo che il tempo avrebbe fatto la sua parte nello sbiadire un po' i ricordi, invece ricordo ogni singolo istante di quel periodo. Una cosa che non avrei mai pensato è che quando si viene feriti così nel profondo, si prova anche un dolore fisico, una spece di pressione nel petto, come una spaccatura... Sì, ho il cuore spezzato nel vero senso della parola...

Discorso "autostima": non è facile risalire, ma sto cercando nuovi stimoli per me e per noi. Vedremo.

Ma quando si riesce a trovare un po' di serenità e salta fuori una qualsiasi cazzata che riporta alla mente quello che è successo, come si fa a non sprofondare?


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> No, beh, non c'è bisogno di scusarsi.
> 
> Ho apprezzato tutti i commenti.
> 
> E' solo che così il forum in generale diventa di difficile consultazione...


Ti dico solo questo ... io ho imparato dai "traditori" la cazzata che fece mio marito, leggi tutto, c'e' sempre da impare dai loro commenti.


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ma quando si riesce a trovare un po' di serenità e salta fuori una qualsiasi cazzata che riporta alla mente quello che è successo, come si fa a non sprofondare?


Si cerca di non pensarci. Visto che è una cazzata soprattutto.


----------



## Sabina (19 Febbraio 2011)

*Tradito77*

Scusa anche da parte mia


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ricapitolando un po', ho capito che il mio malessere me lo trascinerò dietro per sempre. Questo l'avevo già immaginato e ne avevo già parlato anche con la mia compagna, però pensavo che il tempo avrebbe fatto la sua parte nello sbiadire un po' i ricordi, invece ricordo ogni singolo istante di quel periodo. Una cosa che non avrei mai pensato è che quando si viene feriti così nel profondo, si prova anche un dolore fisico, una spece di pressione nel petto, come una spaccatura... Sì, ho il cuore spezzato nel vero senso della parola...
> 
> Discorso "autostima": non è facile risalire, ma sto cercando nuovi stimoli per me e per noi. Vedremo.
> 
> Ma quando si riesce a trovare un po' di serenità e salta fuori una qualsiasi cazzata che riporta alla mente quello che è successo, come si fa a non sprofondare?


Caro tradito77, non dare per scontato che il malessere te lo trascinerai dietro per sempre. Non è un buon inizio.

Il malessere c'è, la scoperta di un tradimento fa male.

Fa male per diversi motivi. Fa male la menzogna, innanzitutto. Fa male la sensazione che il nostro compagno o la nostra compagna abbiano trovato interessante, piacevole o eccitante qualcuno che non siamo noi. Fa male pensare al fatto che, nonostante la nostra dedizione e la nostra fedeltà, nel rapporto si sia creata una frattura profonda.

Ma ci sono diversi modi di affrontare il tradimento e molto dipende dal tipo di tradimento. Tu sei innamorato della tua compagna, hai deciso di tenere in piedi il vostro rapporto perchè sei convinto che per lei sia stata una sbandata e che il tuo amore sia corrisposto.
Ora, dopo queste premesse, per me è un po' strano che la cosa ti faccia soffrire ancora dopo 2 anni. Da dove ha origine questo malessere?

Io, quando ho iniziato ad andare in terapia per via dei tradimenti di mio marito, ti dirò che mi sono concentrata molto poco sul mio dolore. Tempo 2 o 3 mesi di autocompatimento e subito ho cominciato a lavorare su di me e sulla mia idea del rapporto di coppia.

Io non so, a parte parlare tra di voi, come abbiate gestito la cosa. Ma so che un tradimento è un'esperienza che va elaborata a fondo. Non basta dire 'sì, è capitato, è una cazzata ma giuro che non lo faccio più'. Bisogna mettersi in gioco in modo profondo.

Il dolore che senti potrebbe essere il segnale che non hai masticato bene la cosa. Quando si carica il partner di aspettative molto alte, quando ci si appoggia all'altro, l'esperienza del tradimento può essere devastante. In fondo nel rapporto di coppia spesso, senza accorgersene, si ricercano l'esclusività e la simbiosi affettiva.

Nel tuo caso il pensiero ricorrente a ciò che è stato, nonostante sia passato del tempo, il bisogno di controllarla e il calo dell'autostima potrebbero essere un indizio di una tua attuale scarsa autonomia rispetto a lei.

Io ti consiglio di provare ad avviare una riflessione obiettiva su di te, fuori e dentro la coppia. Di analizzare ciò che ti fa stare male e le corde che tocca il ricordo del tradimento. Di metterti in discussione, insomma. E partire da lì. Altrimenti, come testimoniano le parole di qualche utente tradito che prova ancora dolore e rabbia dopo molti anni, non ci si riprende più ed è un peccato, perchè a volte anche le esperienze molto negative possono essere opportunità di crescita.


----------



## tradito77 (20 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Caro tradito77, non dare per scontato che il malessere te lo trascinerai dietro per sempre. Non è un buon inizio.
> 
> Il malessere c'è, la scoperta di un tradimento fa male.
> 
> ...


Grazie Sole.
La tua riflessione è molto interssante.

Il mio malessere in questi 2 anni, come ho già scritto, non è stato costante. Ho avuto 2 o 3 ricadute, ma ho passato anche dei bei periodi in cui il ricordo aleggiava un po' più in lontananza.
Abbiamo cercato di dare un nuovo slancio alla nostra storia, nuovi progetti per la casa, qualche weekend di vacanza extra, frequentato nuove persone, e questo è servito un bel po'.

Nelle ultime settimane il ricordo è tornato forte dopo che è successo un episodio ad un'amica che non ti sto a raccontare, ma per il suo comportamento la famiglia ha subito un forte shock. Un giorno parlavamo di lei con i genitori e la mia compagna ha espresso loro dei giudizi sulla vicenda. Dentro di me è partita una cosa che non ti so spiegare. Mi chiedevo come poteva lei giudicare dopo quello che aveva fatto e così via. Da lì ho ricominciato a ripercorrere la nostra vicenda e i pensieri mi hanno preso sempre di più. Lo so, non c'entra molto ma è così. Mi ritornano dei dubbi, penso se ho fatto o no la cosa giusta, penso che non l'ho cacciata per paura della solitudine o del giudizio degli altri, ma non è così.
Quello che mi fa male più di tutto è che nel periodo del tradimento io non ho mai avuto alcun dubbio su di noi, io l'ho sempre amata nello stesso modo e quando lei dice che non ha mai smesso di amarmi non riesco a capire. Qualcuno qui nel forum ha detto che è possibile, e ci credo, ma non riesco a digerirlo.
Ora mi trovo ad affrontare un paradosso mostruoso: la persona che io amo di più al mondo è quella che mi ha fatto più male.
E' dura da digerire, devo capire, devo chiarire ogni aspetto della vicenda se no impazzisco!!!


----------



## tradito77 (20 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il dolore che senti potrebbe essere il segnale che non hai masticato bene la cosa. Quando si carica il partner di aspettative molto alte, quando ci si appoggia all'altro, l'esperienza del tradimento può essere devastante. In fondo nel rapporto di coppia spesso, senza accorgersene, si ricercano l'esclusività e la simbiosi affettiva.
> 
> Nel tuo caso il pensiero ricorrente a ciò che è stato, nonostante sia passato del tempo, il bisogno di controllarla e il calo dell'autostima potrebbero essere un indizio di una tua attuale scarsa autonomia rispetto a lei.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## passante (20 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Grazie Sole.
> ... quando lei dice che non ha mai smesso di amarmi non riesco a capire. Qualcuno qui nel forum ha detto che è possibile, e ci credo, ma non riesco a digerirlo.
> Ora mi trovo ad affrontare un paradosso mostruoso: la persona che io amo di più al mondo è quella che mi ha fatto più male.
> E' dura da digerire, devo capire, devo chiarire ogni aspetto della vicenda se no impazzisco!!!


io ci sono quasi arrivato al tradimento, quasi. quindi non so se la mia esperienza ti può essere utile o meno. ma se può valere la mia esperienza ti assicuro che è possibile arrivare lì pur non avendo smesso di amare il proprio compagno.
e lo so che è la persona che ami di più quella che più ti fa soffrire, quando amaimo diamo all'altro questo grande potere su di noi, di portarci in paradiso e trascinarci all'inferno. credo che capiti anche con i figli.
hai ragione, devi capire, partendo però da te, come dice sole. perchè gli altri possono entrare e uscire dalla nostra vita, ma noi no, ci rimaniamo dentro


----------



## tradito77 (20 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io ci sono quasi arrivato al tradimento, quasi. quindi non so se la mia esperienza ti può essere utile o meno. ma se può valere la mia esperienza ti assicuro che è possibile arrivare lì pur non avendo smesso di amare il proprio compagno.
> e lo so che è la persona che ami di più quella che più ti fa soffrire, quando amaimo diamo all'altro questo grande potere su di noi, di portarci in paradiso e trascinarci all'inferno. credo che capiti anche con i figli.
> hai ragione, devi capire, partendo però da te, come dice sole. perchè gli altri possono entrare e uscire dalla nostra vita, ma noi no, ci rimaniamo dentro


Ma se ami così tanto una persona perchè vuoi farle del male e perchè rischiare di perderla?


----------



## passante (20 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ma se ami così tanto una persona perchè vuoi farle del male e perchè rischiare di perderla?


non vuoi farle del male. anzi, pensi che riuscirai a non far male a nessuno. anzi scusate, non voglio generalizzare.
io pensavo (nei momenti in cui pensavo, perchè non c'era molto pensiero, onestamente) che sarei riuscito a non fare male a nessuno. vivevo delle emozioni molto forti, ero teso a dare loro spazio e vita, e in certi momenti credevo che sarei stato in grado di farlo senza dolore altrui. mi sono fermato proprio quando ho visto il dolore, invece, nella persona che amo. per il rischio, fose in quelle situazioni si sottovalutano i rischi, si fa perchè si pensa di avere la situazione sotto controllo.


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Un giorno parlavamo di lei con i genitori e la mia compagna ha espresso loro dei giudizi sulla vicenda. Dentro di me è partita una cosa che non ti so spiegare. *Mi chiedevo come poteva lei giudicare dopo quello che aveva fatto e così via*. Da lì ho ricominciato a ripercorrere la nostra vicenda e i pensieri mi hanno preso sempre di più. Lo so, non c'entra molto ma è così. Mi ritornano dei dubbi, penso se ho fatto o no la cosa giusta, penso che non l'ho cacciata per paura della solitudine o del giudizio degli altri, ma non è così.
> Quello che mi fa male più di tutto è che nel periodo del tradimento io non ho mai avuto alcun dubbio su di noi, io l'ho sempre amata nello stesso modo e quando lei dice che non ha mai smesso di amarmi non riesco a capire. Qualcuno qui nel forum ha detto che è possibile, e ci credo, ma non riesco a digerirlo.
> *Ora mi trovo ad affrontare un paradosso mostruoso: la persona che io amo di più al mondo è quella che mi ha fatto più male*.


Sul fatto di giudicare, tieni presente che spesso chi tradisce tende ad autoassolversi e a minimizzare, mettendo in atto una serie di ragionamenti che, almeno finchè il tradimento non viene scoperto, non hanno un interlocutore obiettivo. Con gli altri, di solito, non si è indulgenti come con se stessi.

Il paradosso che dici, l'ho vissuto anch'io sulla mia pelle e ti capisco. Però ti consiglio, per quanto sia possibile, di non enfatizzare troppo il dolore del tradimento, di tenerlo sotto controllo e di razionalizzare. Non cedere ai pensieri ricorrenti, non farti travolgere dai pensieri negativi... certo, è difficile, ma per questo potrebbe servirti, magari, staccarti un po' da lei.
E' giusto cercare di dare nuovo slancio alla vita di coppia, ma può essere altrettanto giusto ritagliarsi degli spazi di autonomia, in cui ritrovare amicizie e interessi a prescindere dalla tua compagna. Questo può esserti utile, può essere un inizio per fare un po' di chiarezza in te stesso.


----------



## Sole (20 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ma se ami così tanto una persona perchè vuoi farle del male e perchè rischiare di perderla?


Io, qualche mese dopo la scoperta dei tradimenti di mio marito, ho avuto una breve storia con una persona.

Ho capito perfettamente cosa intendeva dire mio marito, quindi, quando affermava che per lui gli incontri con le altre donne erano una questione sua, in cui io non c'entravo per niente.

La maggior parte dei traditori hanno la sensazione di fare qualcosa che non riguarda i loro 'compagni' ufficiali, quindi non agiscono con crudeltà o cattiveria. Semplicemente mettono in primo piano se stessi, il loro egoismo, le loro necessità, distaccandosi temporaneamente dal partner.

Il tradimento è una situazione in cui l'io ha la meglio sul noi.
Questo è capitato alla tua compagna e questo fai fatica a digerire.

Per questo il mio consiglio è di tirare fuori il tuo _io_, non per farti i cavoli tuoi, ma per prendertene cura, per ascoltarlo, valorizzarlo e fortificarlo. Perchè solo quando il tuo _io_ sarà forte e consapevole, solo quando sarà davvero guarito, potrà diventare parte di un _noi_ sereno... spero di essermi spiegata con tutti questi pronomi


----------



## tradito77 (20 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul fatto di giudicare, tieni presente che spesso chi tradisce tende ad autoassolversi e a minimizzare, mettendo in atto una serie di ragionamenti che, almeno finchè il tradimento non viene scoperto, non hanno un interlocutore obiettivo. Con gli altri, di solito, non si è indulgenti come con se stessi.
> 
> Il paradosso che dici, l'ho vissuto anch'io sulla mia pelle e ti capisco. *Però ti consiglio, per quanto sia possibile, di non enfatizzare troppo il dolore del tradimento, di tenerlo sotto controllo e di razionalizzare. Non cedere ai pensieri ricorrenti, non farti travolgere dai pensieri negativi...* certo, è difficile, ma per questo potrebbe servirti, magari, staccarti un po' da lei.
> *E' giusto cercare di dare nuovo slancio alla vita di coppia, ma può essere altrettanto giusto ritagliarsi degli spazi di autonomia, in cui ritrovare amicizie e interessi a prescindere dalla tua compagna.* Questo può esserti utile, può essere un inizio per fare un po' di chiarezza in te stesso.


1) Guarda, sono una persona razionale che più razionale non si può, ma questa valanga di emozioni non riesco a fermarla...

2) Già fatto. Però quando esco da quegli spazi ritorna tutto...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Un giorno parlavamo di lei con i genitori e la mia compagna ha espresso loro dei giudizi sulla vicenda. Dentro di me è partita una cosa che non ti so spiegare. Mi chiedevo come poteva lei giudicare dopo quello che aveva fatto e così via. Da lì ho ricominciato a ripercorrere la nostra vicenda e i pensieri mi hanno preso sempre di più.


Impressione mia, non è che quello che fa più male è che credevi di conoscerla e di amarla per quello che era e sempre più ti rendi conto che quella persona è invece lontana dal tuo ideale? Forse è proprio questo che non riesci ad accettare.


----------



## tradito77 (20 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io, qualche mese dopo la scoperta dei tradimenti di mio marito, ho avuto una breve storia con una persona.
> 
> Ho capito perfettamente cosa intendeva dire mio marito, quindi, quando affermava che per lui gli incontri con le altre donne erano una questione sua, in cui io non c'entravo per niente.
> 
> ...


Ti sei spiegata benissimo! 

Mi hai dato uno spunto... ci proverò! 

Grazie


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Impressione mia, non è che quello che fa più male è che credevi di conoscerla e di amarla per quello che era e sempre più *ti rendi conto che quella persona è invece lontana dal tuo ideale?* Forse è proprio questo che non riesci ad accettare.


MK, lei E' anche quello ... quanda mio marito prendeva distanze da cio che aveva fatto diceva: Io non sono quello! ... mentre io ho sudato le sette camice per fargli accettare che lui "volendo" puo' essere anche quello.


----------



## passante (20 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> vivevo delle emozioni molto forti, ero teso a dare loro spazio e vita, e in certi momenti credevo che sarei stato in grado di farlo senza dolore altrui.





Sole ha detto:


> La maggior parte dei traditori hanno la sensazione di fare qualcosa che non riguarda i loro 'compagni' ufficiali, quindi non agiscono con crudeltà o cattiveria. Semplicemente mettono in primo piano se stessi (...) distaccandosi temporaneamente dal partner.
> 
> Il tradimento è una situazione in cui l'io ha la meglio sul noi.


ecco, l'hai detto meglio.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK, lei E' anche quello ... quanda mio marito prendeva distanze da cio che aveva fatto diceva: Io non sono quello! ... mentre io ho sudato le sette camice per fargli accettare che lui "volendo" puo' essere anche quello.


Infatti credo che il segreto stia proprio lì. Accettare anche quello. Se non lo accetti (e non lo accetta in prima persona chi ha tradito) c'è poco da fare.


----------



## tradito77 (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Impressione mia, non è che quello che fa più male è che credevi di conoscerla e di amarla per quello che era e sempre più ti rendi conto che quella persona è invece lontana dal tuo ideale? Forse è proprio questo che non riesci ad accettare.


No, lei è sempre "il" mio ideale.

Solo che ricordo che in passato e capitato che parlassimo di tradimento (magari per esperienze di altri) e anche del fatto che essendoci messi insieme da piccoli non avevamo avuto altre esperienze, però eravamo tranquilli della nostra storia. Quindi una domanda che mi tormenta è: perchè non si è fermata? Ok, il tipo ti ha preso in un momento così, questa l'ho digerita, fai un po' la gatta morta con lui per dimostrare che puoi essere in gioco quando vuoi, va bene, ma poi fermati!


----------



## passante (20 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> No, lei è sempre "il" mio ideale.
> 
> Solo che ricordo che in passato e capitato che parlassimo di tradimento (magari per esperienze di altri) e anche del fatto che essendoci messi insieme da piccoli non avevamo avuto altre esperienze, però eravamo tranquilli della nostra storia. Quindi una domanda che mi tormenta è: perchè non si è fermata? Ok, il tipo ti ha preso in un momento così, questa l'ho digerita, fai un po' la gatta morta con lui per dimostrare che puoi essere in gioco quando vuoi, va bene, ma poi fermati!


perchè più vai avanti più è difficile. è una catena di piccole cose in cui "non c'è niente di male" di piccoli passi e poi sei troppo avanti per fermare tutto.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> No, lei è sempre "il" mio ideale.
> 
> Solo che ricordo che in passato e capitato che parlassimo di tradimento (magari per esperienze di altri) e anche del fatto che essendoci messi insieme da piccoli non avevamo avuto altre esperienze, però eravamo tranquilli della nostra storia. Quindi una domanda che mi tormenta è: perchè non si è fermata? Ok, il tipo ti ha preso in un momento così, questa l'ho digerita, fai un po' la gatta morta con lui per dimostrare che puoi essere in gioco quando vuoi, va bene, ma poi fermati!


Lei è anche quello. Mio marito era ipergeloso, iperpossessivo, mi tormentava, vedeva tradimenti ovunque. Quando è successo a me (e non facevo la gattamorta) mi sono fermata, lui invece è andato avanti come un treno... Si cambia, si evolve (o si involve).


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2011)

Io penso ch'e' anche una questione di palle, si di palle ... sono in una fase vigliacca, aspettano di essere scoperti ... mio marito mi disse: Grazie addio mi hai scoperto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io penso ch'e' anche una questione di palle, si di palle ... sono in una fase vigliacca, *aspettano di essere scoperti *... mio marito mi disse: Grazie addio mi hai scoperto.




Non sempre Marì

Io mai al mondo avrei voluto che mio marito mi avesse scoperta


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non sempre Marì
> 
> Io mai al mondo avrei voluto che mio marito mi avesse scoperta


Sei stata scoperta?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei stata scoperta?



No

(parlavo al passato perché in questo momento sto facendo la brava.... )


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> No
> 
> (parlavo al passato perché in questo momento sto facendo la brava.... )


AHHHHHHHHHHHHh (e' un sospiro) ... comunque la tua storia e' una storia a parte, che solo attraverso il dialogo con tuo marito puoi risolvere


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lei è anche quello. Mio marito era ipergeloso, iperpossessivo, mi tormentava, vedeva tradimenti ovunque. Quando è successo a me (e non facevo la gattamorta) mi sono fermata, lui invece è andato avanti come un treno... Si cambia, si evolve (o si involve).



E' sempre lo stesso refrain, scegliere, scegliere cosa e chi si vuole essere.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non sempre Marì
> 
> Io mai al mondo avrei voluto che mio marito mi avesse scoperta


Questo vale anche per me:up:


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo vale anche per me:up:


Mi spiegate perchè? Grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi spiegate perchè? Grazie.


Oh santi numi, oh santi dei...
Ascolta una volta ho chiesto ad un vecchio frate di parlarmi della confessione più strana che abbia ricevuto in 60 anni di sacerdozio...ridendo mi disse...uno che mi disse...un vecchietto...AH sa padre sono venuto a ringraziare la Madonna che mi è sempre andato tutto bene nel lavoro, mai un incidente.
E lui...ma scusi che lavoro fa?
Eh padre io nella vita ho sempre fatto il ladro, e infatti so che dite che è peccato, e quindi sono qui a confessarmi no?
E lui...ma potrebbe restituire tutto?
Eh padre ma ho già consumato tutta quella roba, come faccio a 80 anni? Oramai è andata così e la mia Madonna mi ha sempre aiutato e protetto, ma padre, non ho mai usato nè pistola nè armi mai fatto del male a nessuno eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Vi piaccia o meno, Quintina e Farfalla l'hanno fatta franca nella congiura delle sfogacazzi


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi spiegate perchè? Grazie.


In questo momento perchè non voglio dargli un dolore...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi spiegate perchè? Grazie.


Per convenienza?

Perché sono codarda?

Perché sinceramente non ne vedo il motivo, forse.

Perché ricordo bene quanto sono stata male io quando l'ho scoperto, e come avrei voluto non scoprirlo mai.

Last but not least: perché lui mi ha detto che non vorrebbe saperlo mai.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Per convenienza?
> 
> Perché sono codarda?
> 
> ...


Ok, capisco. Io sono stata male perchè non me l'ha detto .


----------



## Sabina (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi spiegate perchè? Grazie.


Non vorrei scoprisse tutto perché non sarei in grado di chiudere con l'altro.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non vorrei scoprisse tutto perché non sarei in grado di chiudere con l'altro.


Dici che farebbe qualcosa contro l'altro?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, capisco. Io sono stata male perchè non me l'ha detto .



Avresti voluto che te lo dicesse lui?

Ma come fa uno a dire al suo partner "Ho un amante"?

Io invece avrei voluto che lui fosse stato abbastanza furbo da far sì che io non lo scoprissi. Ancora adesso penso che sia meglio non saperlo mai. Occhio non vede cuore non duole. Lo so, come i bambini... ma tant'è...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Avresti voluto che te lo dicesse lui?
> 
> Ma come fa uno a dire al suo partner "Ho un amante"?
> 
> Io invece avrei voluto che lui fosse stato abbastanza furbo da far sì che io non lo scoprissi. Ancora adesso penso che sia meglio non saperlo mai. Occhio non vede cuore non duole. Lo so, come i bambini... ma tant'è...


Sì, la prima volta me lo ha detto. Beh l'ho inchiodato... 
Il giorno dopo me ne sono andata di casa.
La seconda volta è stato molto più accorto (e avevo la bambina di pochi mesi), ma l'ho capito ugualmente. Sarà questione di orgoglio non so, ma con un uomo che non mi vuole più non riesco a insistere.

L'avesse confessato sarei stata meno impulsiva. Avrei apprezzato almeno il coraggio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, la prima volta me lo ha detto. Beh l'ho inchiodato...
> Il giorno dopo me ne sono andata di casa.
> La seconda volta è stato molto più accorto (e avevo la bambina di pochi mesi), ma l'ho capito ugualmente. Sarà questione di orgoglio non so, ma con *un uomo che non mi vuole più* non riesco a insistere.
> 
> L'avesse confessato sarei stata meno impulsiva. Avrei apprezzato almeno il coraggio.



Perché dici che non ti voleva più? se non ti avesse più voluta se ne sarebbe andato lui


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Perché dici che non ti voleva più? se non ti avesse più voluta se ne sarebbe andato lui


L'ha fatto, quando mi sono ribellata alla situazione. Continuando a negare che avesse un'altra. Una cosa che mi fa incazzare terribilmente è che mi si prenda in giro.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> L'ha fatto, quando mi sono ribellata alla situazione. Continuando a negare che avesse un'altra. Una cosa che mi fa incazzare terribilmente è che mi si prenda in giro.


Va beh, quello lo posso capire.

Cioè, se ti beccano, a quel punto confessi: non prendere per il culo.

Io non capirei invece il dirlo a priori. Non ne vedo il motivo. A meno che non si decida di lasciare il partner per l'altro.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Va beh, quello lo posso capire.
> 
> Cioè, se ti beccano, a quel punto confessi: non prendere per il culo.
> 
> Io non capirei invece il dirlo a priori. Non ne vedo il motivo. A meno che non si decida di lasciare il partner per l'altro.


Io l'ho detto. Dopo la fine del mio matrimonio, un altro amore, un altro tradimento (sono recidiva eh ), scoperto nel peggiore dei modi, per interposta persona (e i soliti sospetti che venivano negati). D'istinto ho cercato il modo per mettere a tacere il dolore. Ci siamo rivisti e gliel'ho detto subito. E non avevo nessuna intenzione di lasciarlo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io l'ho detto. Dopo la fine del mio matrimonio, un altro amore, un altro tradimento (sono recidiva eh ), scoperto nel peggiore dei modi, per interposta persona (e i soliti sospetti che venivano negati). D'istinto ho cercato il modo per mettere a tacere il dolore. Ci siamo rivisti e gliel'ho detto subito. E non avevo nessuna intenzione di lasciarlo.


Scusa ma non ho capito.

Lui ti ha tradita, tu l'hai scoperto. E allora l'hai tradito anche tu, e gliel'hai detto? E' così?

Se è così però è un po' diverso... no? E' come se tu avessi pareggiato il conto... e comunque visto che l'aveva fatto lui magari ti sei sentita quasi "autorizzata" a farlo.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho capito.
> 
> *Lui ti ha tradita, tu l'hai scoperto. E allora l'hai tradito anche tu, e gliel'hai detto? E' così?*
> 
> Se è così però è un po' diverso... no? E' come se tu avessi pareggiato il conto... e comunque visto che l'aveva fatto lui magari ti sei sentita quasi "autorizzata" a farlo.


Sì. Non avrei dovuto farlo lo stesso. Ma ho capito la lezione.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì. Non avrei dovuto farlo lo stesso. Ma ho capito la lezione.



Ma ti sei sentita meglio dopo averlo fatto? E gliel'hai detto perché volevi che lui sapesse come ci si sente?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma ti sei sentita meglio dopo averlo fatto? E gliel'hai detto perché volevi che lui sapesse come ci si sente?


Forse volevo fargli semplicemente capire che se ero caduta tanto in basso (senza moralismo eh, ma non era quello che volevo fare) la colpa era sua. E, nonostante tutto, se non glielo avessi detto, non sarei riuscita a guardarlo negli occhi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Forse volevo fargli semplicemente capire che se ero caduta tanto in basso (senza moralismo eh, ma non era quello che volevo fare) la colpa era sua. E, nonostante tutto, se non glielo avessi detto, non sarei riuscita a guardarlo negli occhi.


ma poi come è finita?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma poi come è finita?


E' finita.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' finita.


Ma subito?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma subito?


No. Non lo so Quinty, credo sia proprio questione di soggettività, io vorrei saperlo, subito, anche in modo nudo e crudo. Poi mi incazzo urlo e strepito ma ti assicuro che venirlo a sapere da terze persone fa ancora più male...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No. Non lo so Quinty, credo sia proprio questione di soggettività, io vorrei saperlo, subito, anche in modo nudo e crudo. Poi mi incazzo urlo e strepito ma ti assicuro che venirlo a sapere da terze persone fa ancora più male...


Però scusami ma c'è un quid.
Sono io che ti parlo, il Conte.
Se mia moglie avesse dato minimo ascolto a tutte le betoneghe che si sono permesse di fare il loro dovere di raccontare leggende metropolitane su di me. Uhm...uhm...sarebbe lei all'igiene mentale.
Quindi occhio alle terze persone.
Solo una terza persona poteva dirtelo: una che se lo è fatto e poi tutta stronza ti dice, ah sai me lo sono scopato.
Solo quella vale...tutte le altre sono fonti inquinate e non attendibili.

Ragazzi...io so cosa si prova...
Arriva sta signora da me...e fa tutto un giro di discorsi immani...per arrivare a dirmi, ma forse, non sa ma non è sicura che le pare che...di aver visto mia moglie in un bar, in atteggiamenti equivoci con un distinto signore.

La guardo e le faccio...beata lei che si passa un bel pomeriggio.

Se poi alla sera, io l'aggredivo e le dicevo: Confessa lurida troia hai un amante, lei poteva dirmi, ma no ti sbagli...ma poteva dirmi...chi te l'ha detto? ( e così si fregava).

Non dissi nulla. Anzi me ne dimenticai...
Una volte ridendo...le dissi...sai mi hanno detto che vai al bar con un signore...lei mi guarda sorridendo e mi fa..." Ca parlemo delle tue più che amiche?"...

Al che canfutato più che mai...
Tacqui.


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> No, lei è sempre "il" mio ideale.
> 
> Solo che ricordo che in passato e capitato che parlassimo di tradimento (magari per esperienze di altri) e anche del fatto che essendoci messi insieme da piccoli non avevamo avuto altre esperienze, però eravamo tranquilli della nostra storia. Quindi una domanda che mi tormenta è: perchè non si è fermata? Ok, il tipo ti ha preso in un momento così, questa l'ho digerita, fai un po' la gatta morta con lui per dimostrare che puoi essere in gioco quando vuoi, va bene, ma poi fermati!


Se si fosse fermata probabilmente per te, dopo aver preso atto del suo coinvolgimento emotivo, non sarebbe cambiato molto.

Anzi, sarebbe potuta essere una situazione anche peggiore di quanto lo è ora. Non essere cosi sicuro che lei non sia stata gratificata in qualche modo da quella relazione. Parlandoti in questi termini ho sempre paura di complicarti la situazione, ma lei non è te e tu non sei lei. Credi davvero che le stesse sensazioni non potrebberoo coinvolgere anche te? Magari è cosi semplicemente perchè non ne hai le occasioni.

Siete due *entità* di un rapporto che sta crescendo.

Prima riuscirai a trasformare quelle entità in *IDENTITA'* (in primis la tua), prima otterrai la tranquillità di guardare in faccia il tuo passato senza soffrirne in modo cosi fisico.

Lei ha toccato il fondo ed ora non può fare altro che risalire, se lo vuole ed è sincera. Questo è un tuo VANTAGGIO, devi comprenderlo. Devi pensare che, rispetto al passato, ora hai più elementi utili per condurre il vostro rapporto. Visto anche che, a quanto pare, lo volete fortemente entrambi.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tre donne?
> Ma come fai...sei un mito XD...tre donne...e ancora sta in piedi...
> Un principe! Beato te...beato te...qua invece è na miseria...una landa desolata...


 
No .Conte intendevo che 2 sono gia'molte...ciao


----------



## Amoremio (21 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche perche' non ne ha avuto motivo, scoprire di essere traditi e' terribile, non sai mai che reazioni puo' avere una persona.


 
quoto
anche su un non violento il tradimento può indurre una reazione violenta
e il non violento che riesca a esercitare il controllo razionale su questo impulso lo fa comunque ad un cosistente costo personale


----------



## lothar57 (21 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però scusami ma c'è un quid.
> Sono io che ti parlo, il Conte.
> Se mia moglie avesse dato minimo ascolto a tutte le betoneghe che si sono permesse di fare il loro dovere di raccontare leggende metropolitane su di me. Uhm...uhm...sarebbe lei all'igiene mentale.
> Quindi occhio alle terze persone.
> ...


Infatti...io a mia  moglie,che mi cazziava una volta perche'venne  a sapere che offri l'aperitivo a una bella bionda,dissi''preoccupati se ci vedessero scendere dall'auto vicino ad un motel....non se siamo nel bar del paese''


----------



## Amoremio (21 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> .........
> 
> la cosa che mi ha fatto incazzare è stata che, *appena hanno capito che tra me e il mio compagno tirava aria di crisi* qualche "amico" e più di qualche ci ha subito provato con lui. non li ho nemmeno schiacciati con lo schiacciasassi :mexican:solo un po' sfanculati.


magari non era proprio quello il motivo

credo che quando la persona innamorata percepisce la crisi dell'amato accade qualcosa che la rende più desiderabile/affascinante:
non saprei dire cosa, ma è qualcosa di inconsapevole, una chimica atavica

non ho mai capito come fosse possibile che io ricevessi espliciti feedback positivi in un periodo in cui mi sentivo (e vedevo) una schifezza, senza poter manco usufruire dei benefici del make up (che avrebbero lasciato disastri evidenti in caso di pianto)
chi mi conosceva, incontrandomi, diceva che ero radiosa eek: seppi che fu detto anche a mio marito
poi ho visto la stessa cosa nella mia più cara amica mentre viveva ciò che io avevo vissuto
ci incontrammo in una riunione: la vidi bellissima e corazzata e contemporaneamente fragile, e sentii che era come io ero stata
non volli crederlo
la chiamai 2 giorni dopo e appena le spiegai di aver avuto la sensazione che qualcosa non andasse, sbottò a piangere e mi disse tutto

tutto questo per dirti che magari i tuoi amici non ci hanno provato perchè sapevano della crisi
ma perchè reagivano a quella chimica indotta dal mix di amore e dolore del tuo compagno per te


----------



## tradito77 (21 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Se si fosse fermata probabilmente per te, dopo aver preso atto del suo coinvolgimento emotivo, non sarebbe cambiato molto.
> 
> *Anzi, sarebbe potuta essere una situazione anche peggiore di quanto lo è ora. Non essere cosi sicuro che lei non sia stata gratificata in qualche modo da quella relazione. Parlandoti in questi termini ho sempre paura di complicarti la situazione, ma lei non è te e tu non sei lei. Credi davvero che le stesse sensazioni non potrebberoo coinvolgere anche te? Magari è cosi semplicemente perchè non ne hai le occasioni.*
> 
> ...


1) Su questo sono d'accordo con te, ma il non tradire per me è (era) alla base di un rapporto a due e quindi è logico che in una vita (o in quanto dura un rapporto) di occasioni e tentazioni ce ne possono essere ma bisogna avere la forza di resistere o di troncare prima di tradire. A me è vero che non è capitato e quindi non posso dire con sicurezza come avrei agito io al suo posto, però secondo me uno ci deve pensare molto ma molto bene prima di agire in un certo modo.

2) Ieri, dopo qualche giorno un po' freddino da parte mia per i miei pensieri, grazie anche ai vostri consigli mi sono lasciato un po' andare ed ho ricevuto come sempre da lei tutto il suo affetto chiaro e sincero. Mi sono sentito uno stupido per il tempo che ho buttato... 
Non so se parlare anche a lei di quanto è emerso in questo forum e magari cercare di affrontare insieme quello che ormai è rimasto solo un mio problema.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> ...........
> Nelle ultime settimane il ricordo è tornato forte dopo che è successo un episodio ad un'amica che non ti sto a raccontare, ma per il suo comportamento la famiglia ha subito un forte shock. Un giorno parlavamo di lei con i genitori e la mia compagna ha espresso loro dei giudizi sulla vicenda. Dentro di me è partita una cosa che non ti so spiegare. Mi chiedevo *come poteva lei giudicare dopo quello che aveva fatto *e così via. Da lì ho ricominciato a ripercorrere la nostra vicenda e i pensieri mi hanno preso sempre di più. Lo so, non c'entra molto ma è così. *Mi ritornano dei dubbi, penso se ho fatto o no la cosa giusta, penso che non l'ho cacciata per paura della solitudine o del giudizio degli altri, ma non è così.*
> Quello che mi fa male più di tutto è che nel periodo del tradimento io non ho mai avuto alcun dubbio su di noi, io l'ho sempre amata nello stesso modo e quando lei dice che non ha mai smesso di amarmi non riesco a capire. Qualcuno qui nel forum ha detto che è possibile, e ci credo, ma non riesco a digerirlo.
> Ora mi trovo ad affrontare *un paradosso mostruoso: la persona che io amo di più al mondo è quella che mi ha fatto più male.*
> E' dura da digerire, devo capire, devo chiarire ogni aspetto della vicenda se no impazzisco!!!


alcune considerazioni in ordine di grassetti

se vogliamo, chi meglio di lei?
chi meglio di chi sa quanto fallaci possano essere le sensazioni che ti portano a tradire chi ami?
se sapessi quanto è stato rigido mio marito nel valutare il comportamento di un nostro amico che ha fatto soffrire la sua famiglia!
e quando gli ho fatto notare che, a parte la conclusione, la vicenda era molto simile alla nostra, ha esaustivamente argomentato i perchè e i percome: sì, nel mezzo c'era anche un po' di autogiustificazione, ma nella sostanza c'era molta più consapevolezza della cazzata commessa

i dubbi son pure normali, eh?

non è un paradosso mostruoso, nessuno può farti più male di chi ami
il fatto di essere oggetto di un grande amore non non cancella la fallibilità umana


----------



## Amoremio (21 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> No, lei è sempre "il" mio ideale.
> 
> Solo che ricordo che in passato e capitato che parlassimo di tradimento (magari per esperienze di altri) e anche del fatto che essendoci messi insieme da piccoli non avevamo avuto altre esperienze, però eravamo tranquilli della nostra storia. Quindi una domanda che mi tormenta è: perchè non si è fermata? Ok, il tipo ti ha preso in un momento così, questa l'ho digerita, fai un po' la gatta morta con lui per dimostrare che puoi essere in gioco quando vuoi, va bene, *ma poi fermati*!


secondo me è molto difficile fermarsi a gioco iniziato
entrano in gioco un mondo di fattori psicologici


----------



## Amoremio (21 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> perchè più vai avanti più è difficile. è una catena di piccole cose in cui "non c'è niente di male" di piccoli passi e poi sei troppo avanti per fermare tutto.


ecco 
lui l'ha detto meglio:up:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho capito.
> 
> Lui ti ha tradita, tu l'hai scoperto. E allora l'hai tradito anche tu, e gliel'hai detto? E' così?
> 
> Se è così però è un po' diverso... no?* E' come se tu avessi pareggiato il conto.*.. e comunque visto che l'aveva fatto lui magari ti sei sentita quasi "autorizzata" a farlo.


mò a kid gli piglia un embolo


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> 1) Su questo sono d'accordo con te, ma il non tradire per me è (era) alla base di un rapporto a due e quindi è logico che in una vita (o in quanto dura un rapporto) di occasioni e tentazioni ce ne possono essere ma bisogna avere la forza di resistere o di troncare prima di tradire. A me è vero che non è capitato e quindi non posso dire con sicurezza come avrei agito io al suo posto, però secondo me uno ci deve pensare molto ma molto bene prima di agire in un certo modo.
> 
> 2) Ieri, dopo qualche giorno un po' freddino da parte mia per i miei pensieri, grazie anche ai vostri consigli mi sono lasciato un po' andare ed ho ricevuto come sempre da lei tutto il suo affetto chiaro e sincero. Mi sono sentito uno stupido per il tempo che ho buttato...
> *Non so se parlare anche a lei di quanto è emerso in questo forum e magari cercare di affrontare insieme quello che ormai è rimasto solo un mio problema.*


Molto bene, potrai farlo quando pensi che lei è disponibile ad un dialogo sereno, disponibile soprattutto nei tuoi confronti.

E' una questione di tempi e momenti giusti.

Non è propriamente un problema solo tuo, il rischio che corri è quello di lasciarlo gravitare, e gravare, solo sulla tua persona.


----------



## passante (21 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> magari non era proprio quello il motivo
> 
> credo che quando la persona innamorata percepisce la crisi dell'amato accade qualcosa che la rende più desiderabile/affascinante:
> non saprei dire cosa, ma è qualcosa di inconsapevole, una chimica atavica


dici? io mi ricordo che eravamo due stracci. comunque è possibile... in ogni caso lo schiacciasassi se lo sarebbero meritato lo stesso.


----------



## passante (21 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non è propriamente un problema solo tuo, il rischio che corri è quello di lasciarlo gravitare, e gravare, solo sulla tua persona.


quoto.


----------



## tradito77 (21 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> quoto.


Ma allora sono io o non sono io??? 

Se fosse possibile cancellare tutto quello che c'è nella mia testa, penso che la nostra vita ripartirebbe alla grande.
Solo che ogni volta che provo a lasciarmi andare, qualcosa mi ferma. 

E' come avere un macigno sulla testa. Se fai finta di niente stà lì buono buono sopra di te, ma se lo guardi comincia a schiacciarti e più lo guardi e più ti schiaccia...


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se mia moglie avesse dato minimo ascolto a tutte le betoneghe che si sono permesse di fare il loro dovere di raccontare leggende metropolitane su di me. Uhm...uhm...sarebbe lei all'igiene mentale.
> Quindi occhio alle terze persone.
> Solo una terza persona poteva dirtelo: *una che se lo è fatto e poi tutta stronza ti dice, ah sai me lo sono scopato*.
> Solo quella vale...tutte le altre sono fonti inquinate e non attendibili.


 
 Guarda come sono sciocca, a una così non crederei . Ovvio Conte che le fonti vadano controllate e convalidate.


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ma allora sono io o non sono io???
> 
> Se fosse possibile cancellare tutto quello che c'è nella mia testa, penso che la nostra vita ripartirebbe alla grande.
> Solo che ogni volta che provo a lasciarmi andare, qualcosa mi ferma.
> ...


E' la vocina interiore che ti parla e continuerà a parlarti fino a quando non le darai ascolto.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Guarda come sono sciocca, a una così non crederei . Ovvio Conte che le fonti vadano controllate e convalidate.


Oddio se lui le conferma...si è fottuto con le so man no?
Sono molto san tommaso in questo...e tante volte dubito perfino dei miei sensi...cioè mi sbaglio eh? Magari sono a letto con una e sono convinto di esserlo con un'altra eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## dottor manhattan (21 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ma allora sono io o non sono io???
> 
> Se fosse possibile cancellare tutto quello che c'è nella mia testa, penso che la nostra vita ripartirebbe alla grande.
> Solo che ogni volta che provo a lasciarmi andare, qualcosa mi ferma.
> ...


Allora, proviamo a fare un passo indietro.

Intanto credo tu possa convenire che sia comprensibile, dalla nostra posizione, che nell'atto di propinarti consigli ci si aspetti che tu li recepisca e li faccia tuoi. Va anche detto che sono punti di vista soggettivi e quindi opinabili. Non sei tenuto ad approvarli se non ti fanno sentire meglio, alla fine sarai sempre tu l'artefice di te stesso.

In qualche modo ne uscirai, credo, visto anche il tuo impegno introspettivo.

Se tu dovessi tirare le somme, ora, a questo punto della tua ricerca di coppia, quali sarebbero i punti fermi dei quali senti di averne certezza?

Mi permetto esporne qualcuno, pronto ad essere smentito:
i. scarsa sicurezza di te (autostima?)
ii. lei ti ama
iii. il problema è principalmente solo tuo ed è legato ad una sorta di ossessione per quello che lei ha fatto

Va detto anche che in questi casi si ha bisogno di un tempo fisiologicamente necessario. Dal mio punto di vista, due anni non sono tanti  ma sufficienti a procurare almeno un certo distacco dai certi "pensieri".

PS: per caso ho letto la frase che ti sei messo in firma...e allora? Non faccio altro che ripeterlo in continuazione, adattamento ed evoluzione.


----------



## tradito77 (22 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Allora, proviamo a fare un passo indietro.
> 
> Intanto credo tu possa convenire che sia comprensibile, dalla nostra posizione, che nell'atto di propinarti consigli ci si aspetti che tu li recepisca e li faccia tuoi. Va anche detto che sono punti di vista soggettivi e quindi opinabili. Non sei tenuto ad approvarli se non ti fanno sentire meglio, alla fine sarai sempre tu l'artefice di te stesso.
> 
> ...


Direi che hai centrato in pieno.

E la frase nella firma voglio farla mia. Prima credevo di essere così bravo da evitare certe situazioni, invece ci son finito dentro in pieno. A questo punto non resta che andare avanti.  

Grazie


----------



## dottor manhattan (22 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Direi che hai centrato in pieno.
> 
> E la frase nella firma voglio farla mia. *Prima credevo di essere così bravo da evitare certe situazioni, invece ci son finito dentro in pieno*. A questo punto non resta che andare avanti.
> 
> Grazie


E certo, sentivi di portare avanti qualcosa di speciale in cui ti sentivi particolarmente bravo. E lo eri, per il ruolo ricoperto e l'impegno riposto nella tua storia. Una persona "tranquilla" direi.

Ma il tuo castello di carte è stato fatto crollare miseramente, non per mano tua però. Questo, nonostante ti abbia disilluso, offeso e disarmato, può, per quello che serve, esserti di consolazione.

Inizia a pensare che, soprattutto nel tuo caso e per la tua personalità, questa è la cosa "migliore" che ti poteva capitare. Proprio perchè, se è vero che quella frase vorresti farla tua, la tua situazione attuale è un ottimo punto di partenza.

Sappi inoltre, visto che ne ho avuto l'impressione, che non devi essere influenzabile ed influenzato in *toto* da quello che ti viene consigliato. Quasi a farne un credo. Ma devi essere bravo, ora, a carpirne l'essenza e quanto possa esserci di vero ed utile per il tuo caso.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ma allora sono io o non sono io???
> 
> Se fosse possibile cancellare tutto quello che c'è nella mia testa, penso che la nostra vita ripartirebbe alla grande.
> Solo che ogni volta che provo a lasciarmi andare, qualcosa mi ferma.
> ...


secondo me non devi cancellare 
o meglio, potrebbe essere opportuno cancellare il cancellabile se tu decidessi che la vostra storia è conclusa

ma tu vuoi questa donna
ed è questa la donna che vuole te

questa 
non quella idealizzata

se tu cancellassi, la vostra vita ripartirebbe come fiction

quello che ti ferma è la tua cautela
tu ti sei bruciato e hai paura che possa risuccedere

ma è normale

ascolta la parte di te che ha paura e ragionaci


----------



## tradito77 (22 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E certo, sentivi di portare avanti qualcosa di speciale in cui ti sentivi particolarmente bravo. E lo eri, per il ruolo ricoperto e l'impegno riposto nella tua storia. Una persona "tranquilla" direi.
> 
> Ma il tuo castello di carte è stato fatto crollare miseramente, non per mano tua però. Questo, nonostante ti abbia disilluso, offeso e disarmato, può, per quello che serve, esserti di consolazione.
> 
> ...


No, beh, io ora raccolgo tutto e poi ci penso su con calma.
Però il fatto di non poterne parlare con nessuno era diventato opprimente e per questo mi sono iscritto a questo forum. Ho avuto diverse opinioni, mi avete aiutato ad avere un quadro "esterno" della mia situazione, ora vedrò cosa fare.
Penso che comunque parlerò con lei di quello che è uscito qui e poi vedremo come va.
Sappiate comunque che esco da qui un po' più fiducioso, quindi grazie veramente a tutti per l'aiuto.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> No, beh, io ora raccolgo tutto e poi ci penso su con calma.
> Però il fatto di non poterne parlare con nessuno era diventato opprimente e per questo mi sono iscritto a questo forum. Ho avuto diverse opinioni, mi avete aiutato ad avere un quadro "esterno" della mia situazione, ora vedrò cosa fare.
> Penso che comunque parlerò con lei di quello che è uscito qui e poi vedremo come va.
> Sappiate comunque che esco da qui un po' più fiducioso, quindi grazie veramente a tutti per l'aiuto.



Portacela qui no? Vediamo cosa capita no?
Sempre esperimentare...no? é il mailmondo no?


----------



## tradito77 (22 Febbraio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> PS: per caso ho letto la frase che ti sei messo in firma...e allora? Non faccio altro che ripeterlo in continuazione, adattamento ed evoluzione.


Comunque, piccola parentesi, Darwin era un grande perchè lui era molto cattolico ma, essendo prima di tutto uno scienziato, quando ha capito che la sua scoperta metteva in discussione il sui credo è stato malissimo ed ha pubblicato il suo famoso trattato solo dopo molti anni.
Forse anche lui si è sentito tradito dalla scienza... ma non ha potuto far altro che prenderne atto ed affrontare la realtà cercando di far convivere le due parti del suo animo. Il resto è storia.


----------



## tradito77 (22 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Portacela qui no? Vediamo cosa capita no?
> Sempre esperimentare...no? é il mailmondo no?


Dopo tutti i discorsi sul "ritagliarmi i miei spazi"...??? Naaaaa...


----------



## Amoremio (22 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Comunque, piccola parentesi, Darwin era un grande perchè lui era molto cattolico ma, essendo prima di tutto uno scienziato, quando ha capito che la sua scoperta metteva in discussione il sui credo è stato malissimo ed ha pubblicato il suo famoso trattato solo dopo molti anni.
> Forse anche lui si è sentito *tradito dalla scienza*... ma non ha potuto far altro che prenderne atto ed affrontare la realtà cercando di far convivere le due parti del suo animo. Il resto è storia.


io la leggerei al contrario
mi parrebbe più plausibile non sentirsi tradito nè dalla scienza nè dalla sua fede ma dalla chiesa che pretende di farsene interprete e che essendo umana è fallace


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Dopo tutti i discorsi sul "ritagliarmi i miei spazi"...??? Naaaaa...


Paura eh?


----------



## VcomeVendetta (22 Febbraio 2011)

*Saro' molto sintetica*



tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Per questo vorrei sapere da chi è stato tradito ed ha deciso di portare avanti comunque la prorpia storia cercando di superarlo, come va?
> Grazie per l'aiuto


Pensa a goderti la tua vita, progetta cose PER TE, ricostruisci te stesso.
E magari prova a tradire tu. O comunque a trovarti nella situazione.
Se dopo due anni ti senti così credo che tu abbia bisogno di una bella ventata d'aria fresca. Non per vendetta, solo per trovarti nella stessa situazione e poter REALMENTE capire come sia stando dall'altra parte della barricata.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Pensa a goderti la tua vita, progetta cose PER TE, ricostruisci te stesso.
> E magari prova a tradire tu. O comunque a trovarti nella situazione.
> Se dopo due anni ti senti così credo che tu abbia bisogno di una bella ventata d'aria fresca. Non per vendetta, solo per trovarti nella stessa situazione e poter *REALMENTE* capire come sia stando dall'altra parte della barricata.


 non potrà mai essere realmente l'altra parte in quanto persone diverse hanno reazioni differenti.
mi pare una pessima idea e se le ventate d'aria fresca sono queste ben venga l'afa:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2011)

VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Pensa a goderti la tua vita, progetta cose PER TE, ricostruisci te stesso.
> E magari prova a tradire tu. O comunque a trovarti nella situazione.
> Se dopo due anni ti senti così credo che tu abbia bisogno di una bella ventata d'aria fresca. Non per vendetta, solo per trovarti nella stessa situazione e poter REALMENTE capire come sia stando dall'altra parte della barricata.


Per me si va tra la tradita gente...


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

*A questo punto*



VcomeVendetta ha detto:


> Pensa a goderti la tua vita, progetta cose PER TE, ricostruisci te stesso.
> E magari prova a tradire tu. O comunque a trovarti nella situazione.
> Se dopo due anni ti senti così credo che tu abbia bisogno di una bella ventata d'aria fresca. Non per vendetta, solo per trovarti nella stessa situazione e poter REALMENTE capire come sia stando dall'altra parte della barricata.


Mi chiedo che senso ha restare insieme :unhappy: meglio andarsene ognuno per la sua via  una nuova strada :singleeye: .


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Pensavo che con gli anni si acquisisse una maggior maturità.... invece mi sembra che in te abbia aumentato l'acidita'.
> Vabbe'.... ti saluto ho ospiti per cena...
> Buona domenica


 
Grandissima Sabina.......ti leggo solo ora..hai fatto strabene..Mari'ì,spiace dirlo ragione veramente male,e alla sua'eta'dovrebbe avere ben altra maturita'......


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grandissima Sabina.......ti leggo solo ora..hai fatto strabene..Mari'ì,spiace dirlo ragione veramente male,e alla sua'eta'dovrebbe avere ben altra maturita'......


Se lo dici tu a 53anni :blu: 

Il mio "sciocca" a Sabina era detto da una mamma ad una figlia, purtoppo non e' stato capito ... si e' "volutamente" buttarla sull'eta'  in tono offensivo ... dimenticate una cosa pero': Non ho MAI fatto mistero sulla mia eta' anzi, la metto sempre in vista perche sono Orgogliosa, ancora per pochi mesi *64anni*, il prossimo 2 giugno *65* :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:La stessa eta' della nostra Repubblica.


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

Che modo assurdo e stupido di confrontarsi, tirare in ballo l'eta' ... sembra di stare all'Asilo Mariuccia


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi chiedo che senso ha restare insieme :unhappy: meglio andarsene ognuno per la sua via  una nuova strada :singleeye: .


 Su questo ti devo dare ragione..ci sono alcune situazioni in cui il rapporto diventa irrecuperabile...e a quel punto è meglio andare ognuno per la propria strada:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Su questo ti devo dare ragione..ci sono alcune situazioni in cui il rapporto diventa irrecuperabile...e a quel punto è meglio andare ognuno per la propria strada:unhappy:


Oppure diventa un vietnam, una afganistan...un irak...o no?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che modo assurdo e stupido di confrontarsi, tirare in ballo l'eta' ... sembra di stare all'Asilo Mariuccia


assolutamente hai ragione,ma perche'mi hai frainteso;intendevo dire che forse dovresti essere piu'riflessiva,ci mancherebbe l'eta in se non vuole dire niente,e poi comne rilevi tu io non sono..un pulcino..purtroppo!!


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oppure diventa un vietnam, una afganistan...un irak...o no?


 si ma a che scopo???? fare una guerra a vita non penso che sia la soluzione migliore.........


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> assolutamente hai ragione,ma perche'mi hai frainteso;intendevo dire che forse dovresti essere piu'riflessiva,ci mancherebbe l'eta in se non vuole dire niente,e poi comne rilevi tu io non sono..un pulcino..purtroppo!!


Oramai mio caro...sei un vecchio gallo spellacchiato...ma come sai...sai che...ehm...sai che...mi sono accorto che con i primi peli bianchi sulla barba...sai...insomma non so come...affascino le donne giovani...non ci avrei mai creduto...Lothar non si infinisce mai d'imparare...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma a che scopo???? fare una guerra a vita non penso che sia la soluzione migliore.........


Ma purtroppo c'è chi per orgoglio non sceglie questo, ma ne resta invischiato.
Anche lasciar andare via l'altro al suo destino non è sempre facile sai?


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma purtroppo c'è chi per orgoglio non sceglie questo, ma ne resta invischiato.
> Anche lasciar andare via l'altro al suo destino non è sempre facile sai?


 si sicuramente nessuna delle due strade è "semplice" però a volte forse bisognerebbe lasciar da parte l'orgoglio.....


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> assolutamente hai ragione,ma perche'mi hai frainteso;intendevo dire che forse dovresti essere piu'riflessiva,ci mancherebbe l'eta in se non vuole dire niente,e poi comne rilevi tu io non sono..un pulcino..purtroppo!!



E allora spiegami questo tuo commento/giudizio/opinione nei miei riguardi, per favore.

-*Mari'ì,spiace dirlo ragione veramente male,e alla sua'eta'dovrebbe avere ben altra maturita'......* 		-


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E allora spiegami questo tuo commento/giudizio/opinione nei miei riguardi, per favore.
> 
> -*Mari'ì,spiace dirlo ragione veramente male,e alla sua'eta'dovrebbe avere ben altra maturita'......*         -


Appunto Mari'...credo che tu dovresti avere un'approccio diverso da Sabina,proprio in virtu'del fatto che sei un po'piu'grande di lei


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oramai mio caro...sei un vecchio gallo spellacchiato...ma come sai...sai che...ehm...sai che...mi sono accorto che con i primi peli bianchi sulla barba...sai...insomma non so come...affascino le donne giovani...non ci avrei mai creduto...Lothar non si infinisce mai d'imparare...


Ovvio Conte noi i giovani li mangiamo....le donne sono insicure e sanno che da noi troveranno certezza e...qualita'..invece di quantita'di bassa lega


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ovvio Conte noi i giovani li mangiamo....le donne sono insicure e sanno che da noi troveranno certezza e...qualita'..invece di quantita'di bassa lega


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e'vero Simy.......ci sono prove scientifiche e sul..campo


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Appunto Mari'...credo che tu dovresti avere un'approccio diverso da *Sabina*,proprio in virtu'del fatto che sei un po'piu'grande di lei


... e che cosa le ho fatto?  senza contare che l'eta' e' solo un fatto anagrafico, ho parlato con ragazze di 20anni molto mature/responsabili, forse e' meglio chiamarle giovani donne, le ragazze sono quelle di 16/17anni  Sabina e' una donna, anche lei matura (se non sbaglio vicino, o appena passati i 40 ), che approccio dovrei avere con lei :blank: non capisco.


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'vero Simy.......ci sono prove scientifiche e sul..campo


 E DAI LOTHAR!!! lo sai che io ti voglio bene ma sta cosa mi fa davvero ridere!! mò è vero il fascino dell'uomo maturo (e io ne sono la prova vivente vista la mia ex-relazione) ma voi due state esagerando...sembra che vi caschiamo ai piedi come pere cotte!!!! e dai su...fa il serio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'vero Simy.......ci sono prove scientifiche e sul..campo



Vabbe' ... a questo punto ti lascio alle Tue certezze scientifiche ciao :ciao:


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

Comunque, la smettiamo di svaccare in questo 3d 


Scusa Tradito77.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> E DAI LOTHAR!!! lo sai che io ti voglio bene ma sta cosa mi fa davvero ridere!! mò è vero il fascino dell'uomo maturo (e io ne sono la prova vivente vista la mia ex-relazione) ma voi due state esagerando...sembra che vi caschiamo ai piedi come pere cotte!!!! e dai su...fa il serio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non sembra...e'la realta'........:up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe' ... a questo punto ti lascio alle Tue certezze scientifiche ciao :ciao:


Ciao Mari',buona serata


----------



## Amoremio (22 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> E DAI LOTHAR!!! lo sai che io ti voglio bene ma sta cosa mi fa davvero ridere!! mò è vero il fascino dell'uomo maturo (e io ne sono la prova vivente vista la mia ex-relazione) ma voi due state esagerando...sembra che vi caschiamo ai piedi come pere cotte!!!! e dai su...fa il serio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


la pubblicità è l'anima del commercio


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ovvio Conte noi i giovani li mangiamo....le donne sono insicure e sanno che da noi troveranno certezza e...qualita'..invece di quantita'di bassa lega


Mon dieu...


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Mari',buona serata


Se se, buona serata ... oramai sei carta conosciuta nel non rispondere alle domande 

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=118646&postcount=340


:applauso: prima punti e fai delle accuse, poi evadi, bravo :applauso:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e che cosa le ho fatto?  senza contare che l'eta' e' solo un fatto anagrafico, ho parlato con ragazze di 20anni molto mature/responsabili, forse e' meglio chiamarle giovani donne, le ragazze sono quelle di 16/17anni  Sabina e' una donna, anche lei matura (se non sbaglio vicino, o appena passati i 40 ), che approccio dovrei avere con lei :blank: non capisco.


Mah forse è legato alla congiura delle sfogacazzi...tanto per dire...eh? Senza alcun riferimento...


----------



## Mari' (22 Febbraio 2011)

*Ancora?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah forse è legato alla congiura delle sfogacazzi...tanto per dire...eh? Senza alcun riferimento...


Ma fai l'uomo va, fai l'uomo (insieme al tuo amichetto), intromettervi in mezzo a due donne pur di fare la figura dei galletti :rotfl:siete ridicoli ed imbarazzanti, non ve ne rendete conto  ... Sabina sa difendersi da sola non ha bisogno del vostro aiuto.

Rassomigli sempre piu' a "forma di vita" :mrgreen: , ogniqualvolta si toccava Persa scattava come un grilletto ad aggredire ed insultare, ricordi? 



*
Te l'ho gia detto,* *e te lo ripeto:* Evitami, stammi alla larga ... al massimo pigiami con i tuoi puerili 7 punti in negativo ... io non ti qualifico ne in positivo e ne in negativo :mrgreen: voglio che tu muoia di morte naturale, vous comprenez?


Bye bye :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma fai l'uomo va, fai l'uomo (insieme al tuo amichetto), intromettervi in mezzo a due donne pur di fare la figura dei galletti :rotfl:siete ridicoli ed imbarazzanti, non ve ne rendete conto  ... Sabina sa difendersi da sola non ha bisogno del vostro aiuto.
> 
> Rassomigli sempre piu' a "forma di vita" :mrgreen: , ogniqualvolta si toccava Persa scattava come un grilletto ad aggredire ed insultare, ricordi?
> 
> ...


No cara amichetto lo puoi dire ad altri,io di un'uomo posso essere amico.ma proprio amichetto....scusa....ehhhh noooooo


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mon dieu...


 
Dai Mk...........ma vi piace solo soffire e piangere...bisogna anche irdere sai,perche'non sempre e'possibile farlo......


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Mk...........ma vi piace solo soffire e piangere...bisogna anche irdere sai,perche'non sempre e'possibile farlo......


tranquillo
ci fai molto ridere quando dice certe cose :mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tranquillo
> ci fai molto ridere quando dice certe cose :mexican:


Bene!!!A qualcosa servo...no???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tranquillo
> ci fai molto ridere quando dice certe cose :mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bene!!!A qualcosa servo...no???


no, ci son tanti comici che fanno ridere senza farcire le loro gags di melma paramachista retard


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Brava Quintina..almeno tu ci ridi sopra


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_BuMwNNJJ4



*AHAHAHAH .... AHAHAHAH ... AHAHAHAH


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... :risata::risata::risata: ... :rofl::rofl::rofl:
*​


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma fai l'uomo va, fai l'uomo (insieme al tuo amichetto), intromettervi in mezzo a due donne pur di fare la figura dei galletti :rotfl:siete ridicoli ed imbarazzanti, non ve ne rendete conto  ... Sabina sa difendersi da sola non ha bisogno del vostro aiuto.
> 
> Rassomigli sempre piu' a "forma di vita" :mrgreen: , ogniqualvolta si toccava Persa scattava come un grilletto ad aggredire ed insultare, ricordi?
> 
> ...








*.
**
23/02/2011 08:56

Marì,*          ... ... ... ... ...



Rispondo:

:sic:k::thankyou:

Sara' fatto.
​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_BuMwNNJJ4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Il filmato è stato un ottimo esempio di risata che non avrà mai un effetto potitivo su chi la pratica.

Per ridere di cuore è necessario divertirsi, cosa che non credo sia successo agli autori degli ultimi cinque o sei post. Credo che hai voluto evidenziare questo fatto senza dirlo direttamente, ma se era intenzione di farci ridere sul serio, ho trovato cosa mi diverte veramente: rappresentare il retard (ritardato) di turno che apparentemente non ha capito :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il filmato è stato un ottimo esempio di risata che non avrà mai un effetto potitivo su chi la pratica.
> 
> Per ridere di cuore è necessario divertirsi, cosa che non credo sia successo agli autori degli ultimi cinque o sei post. Credo che hai voluto evidenziare questo fatto senza dirlo direttamente, ma se era intenzione di farci ridere sul serio, ho trovato cosa mi diverte veramente: rappresentare il retard (ritardato) di turno che apparentemente non ha capito :rotfl:


Cosa vuoi sapere tu...se alludi a me sei in difetto...io mi diverto sempre molto,specie a leggere cavolate simili,senza offesa..poi sempre semza offesa concordare con Mari'...qualche cosa vorra'pur dire..e tu concordi:carneval:


----------



## passante (23 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Credo che hai voluto evidenziare questo fatto senza dirlo direttamente, ma se era intenzione di farci ridere sul serio, ho trovato cosa mi diverte veramente: rappresentare il retard (ritardato) di turno che apparentemente non ha capito :rotfl:


nonhocapitofava :up:


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il filmato è stato un ottimo esempio di risata che non avrà mai un effetto potitivo su chi la pratica.
> 
> Per ridere di cuore è necessario divertirsi, cosa che non credo sia successo agli autori degli ultimi cinque o sei post. Credo che hai voluto evidenziare questo fatto senza dirlo direttamente, *ma se era intenzione di farci ridere sul serio*, ho trovato cosa mi diverte veramente: rappresentare il retard (ritardato) di turno che apparentemente non ha capito :rotfl:



*Credi veramente che a me possa interessare chi ride, e chi non ride *

*Se permetti rido io, voglio essere un po egoista quanto basta :mrgreen:* *esser troppo buoni non paga 
*​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTLWy0ssBgw


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> nonhocapitofava :up:



E' uguaglio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> nonhocapitofava :up:


ma non perchè lui non si è spiegato 

(sai mai si vendica con un sondaggio):carneval:


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non perchè lui non si è spiegato
> 
> (sai mai si vendica con *un sondaggio*):carneval:



Non dimentichi facilmente tu eh? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non dimentichi facilmente tu eh? :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen:

(comunque, senti chi parla! :mexican


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> (comunque, senti chi parla! :mexican




:loso: :sorriso2::sorriso2:


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dai Mk...........ma vi piace solo soffire e piangere...bisogna anche irdere sai,perche'non sempre e'possibile farlo......


E tu credi che io passi la mia vita a soffrire e piangere?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Febbraio 2011)

Molto divertente ... managgia mi sono addormentato ... :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Molto divertente ... *managgia mi sono addormentato ...* :rotfl:



Tu dormi da "Troppo" tempo e, questo tuo lassismo/rilassatezza ti rende complice.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E tu credi che io passi la mia vita a soffrire e piangere?


No credo che tu e altre prendiate troppo sul serio tutto,io saro'eccessivo al contrario,ma forse e'meglio cosi,la vita gia'non e'sempre e 'splendiada per cui...


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No credo che tu e altre prendiate troppo sul serio tutto,io saro'eccessivo al contrario,ma forse e'meglio cosi,la vita gia'non e'sempre e 'splendiada per cui...


Certo non cerco un amante tanto per scopare, se sta lì il senso della vita.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo non cerco un amante tanto per scopare, se sta lì il senso della vita.


Allora non  stai cercando un amante...ma qualcosa di più importante...


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora non stai cercando un amante...ma qualcosa di più importante...


Non riesco a vedere un uomo soltanto sotto quell'aspetto. Anche perchè se fosse solo per il sesso dovrei provarlo prima. Più importante non lo so, forse (sarebbe anche ora eh).


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non riesco a vedere un uomo soltanto sotto quell'aspetto. Anche perchè se fosse solo per il sesso dovrei provarlo prima. Più importante non lo so, forse (sarebbe anche ora eh).


Appunto quindi non cerchi un amante


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto quindi non cerchi un amante


Ma io un marito non ce l'ho quindi sarebbe un trombamico, non un amante. No non lo cerco.

ps e comunque anche se fossi sposata non cercherei un uomo soltanto per il sesso. Mi è successa un'attrazione ai tempi della mia convivenza, ma buttare all'aria un rapporto serio per una scopata, nah....


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma io un marito non ce l'ho quindi sarebbe un trombamico, non un amante. No non lo cerco.
> 
> ps e comunque anche se fossi sposata non cercherei un uomo soltanto per il sesso. Mi è successa un'attrazione ai tempi della mia convivenza, ma buttare all'aria un rapporto serio per una scopata, nah....


Non ci siamo capite. hai scritto che non cerchi un amante solo per scopare. Quindi non cerchi un amante. Cerchi una relazione, amore e altro.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, ci son tanti comici che fanno ridere senza farcire le loro gags di melma paramachista retard


   ..troppo difficile per lui.


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capite. hai scritto che non cerchi un amante solo per scopare. Quindi non cerchi un amante. Cerchi una relazione, amore e altro.....


Ma sei così sicura che si cerchi un amante (parlo di noi donne) solo per scopare? Uno che ti dice ci vediamo alla tal ora, ti porta in albergo o a casa sua, si scopa e poi via? E ci basta?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma sei così sicura che si cerchi un amante (parlo di noi donne) solo per scopare? Uno che ti dice ci vediamo alla tal ora, ti porta in albergo o a casa sua, si scopa e poi via? E ci basta?


Stiamo dicendo due cose diverse.
Ti sto dicendo che per me un amante, è evadere dalla realtà, è sesso certo contornato da chiacchere risate e altro. Ma i problemi, la quotidianità e tutto il resto rimangono fuori.
Infatti se vedi chi vive l'idea di un amante così coglie solo il meglio (vedi Lothar, il Conte la Matraini)
Quello che tu cerchi, o almeno io credo tu cerchi è una relazione in cui si chiede l'esclusività, il confidarsi problemi, la presenza e tutto quello che si può cercare in un compagno


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stiamo dicendo due cose diverse.
> Ti sto dicendo che per me un amante, è evadere dalla realtà, è sesso certo contornato da chiacchere risate e altro. Ma i problemi, la quotidianità e tutto il resto rimangono fuori.
> Infatti se vedi chi vive l'idea di un amante così coglie solo il meglio (vedi Lothar, il Conte la Matraini)
> Quello che tu cerchi, o almeno io credo tu cerchi è una relazione in cui si chiede l'esclusività, il confidarsi problemi, la presenza e tutto quello che si può cercare in un compagno


La crema dell'amore...
Poi ok...se caschi dentro nel pincyamore...entri nel regno della magia...no?


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stiamo dicendo due cose diverse.
> Ti sto dicendo che per me un amante, è evadere dalla realtà, è sesso certo contornato da chiacchere risate e altro. Ma i problemi, la quotidianità e tutto il resto rimangono fuori.
> Infatti se vedi chi vive l'idea di un amante così coglie solo il meglio (vedi Lothar, il Conte la Matraini)
> Quello che tu cerchi, o almeno io credo tu cerchi è una relazione in cui si chiede l'esclusività, il confidarsi problemi, la presenza e tutto quello che si può cercare in un compagno


Esclusività sì (ma potrei anche fare delle eccezioni :mrgreen, il confidarsi problemi è una cosa che faccio normalmente con gli amici, non vedo perchè dover fingere di stare bene quando non è vero e viceversa. La presenza non è mai stato un must (anzi). I problemi e la quotidianità sono abituata a gestirmeli da sola e fatico a delegare.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_BuMwNNJJ4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0f1NEIPjEM&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Esclusività sì (ma potrei anche fare delle eccezioni :mrgreen, il confidarsi problemi è una cosa che faccio normalmente con gli amici, non vedo perchè dover fingere di stare bene quando non è vero e viceversa. La presenza non è mai stato un must (anzi). I problemi e la quotidianità sono abituata a gestirmeli da sola e fatico a delegare.


Ehm...ma sai quanto è pesante per noi uomini star lì ad ascoltare tutte le lamentele di una donna? Sei lì e ti dici...tranquillo, buono buono, non vuole che tu trova le soluzioni ai suoi problemi, vuole solo che tu la comprenda e che la lasci lamentare...e stai lì...e ti sacrifichi...e ti dici...vedrai che quando avrà finito la lamentela ti dirà...con un sospiro...ah per fortuna ho te con cui posso lamentarmi...ora però un po' di sesso per rinfrancarci il cuore e l'anima...
Macchè finita la lagna...ah scusa si è fatto tardi, grazie, è stato bello parlare con te...la prossima volta approfondiamo ti va?

E stai lì come uno scemo, e non capisci che valenza dare a quel approfondiamo...

Dovrei davvero imparare quel..."Scusami tanto, ma adesso non ho tempo, ho le mie cose da maschio da fare!"...magari lei ti dice..ehi ho qualcosa di più interessante...eh? VIen qua...macchè...


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...ma sai quanto è pesante per noi uomini star lì ad ascoltare tutte le lamentele di una donna? Sei lì e ti dici...tranquillo, buono buono, non vuole che tu trova le soluzioni ai suoi problemi, vuole solo che tu la comprenda e che la lasci lamentare...e stai lì...e ti sacrifichi...e ti dici...vedrai che quando avrà finito la lamentela ti dirà...con un sospiro...ah per fortuna ho te con cui posso lamentarmi...ora però un po' di sesso per rinfrancarci il cuore e l'anima...
> Macchè finita la lagna...ah scusa si è fatto tardi, grazie, è stato bello parlare con te...la prossima volta approfondiamo ti va?
> 
> E stai lì come uno scemo, e non capisci che valenza dare a quel approfondiamo...
> ...


Sai che palle le lamentele dei maschi quando invece vorresti ben altro :carneval:. Esistono anche uomini e donne che sanno essere elegantemente leggeri e che non vedono la scopata come unico scopo (ihihihih scusate il gioco di parole) nella vita. 
Poi sai non ho mai capito come si faccia a scopare con chiunque, basta il farlo.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sai che palle le lamentele dei maschi quando invece vorresti ben altro :carneval:. Esistono anche uomini e donne che sanno essere elegantemente leggeri e che non vedono la scopata come unico scopo (ihihihih scusate il gioco di parole) nella vita.
> Poi sai non ho mai capito come si faccia a scopare con chiunque, basta il farlo.


Maddai ma con chiunque no eh?
1) Una ti deve piacere
2) Deve starci.
Non è così facile eh?

Non conosco le lamentele dei maschi...magari è una sola fatta così...sei poco porca:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai ma con chiunque no eh?
> 1) Una ti deve piacere
> 2) Deve starci.
> Non è così facile eh?
> ...


ahahahah ma no, il dover ripetere in continuazione quanto sei bravo quanto sei intelligente quanto sei bello quanto il mondo è cattivo e i cattivoni ce l'hanno tutti con te... Per noi donne è un po' più complicato, non è che tutti i giorni si trovi qualcuno che ci piace eh. Sullo starci di solito ci stanno tutti .


----------



## Amoremio (25 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> ahahahah ma no, il dover ripetere in continuazione quanto sei bravo quanto sei intelligente quanto sei bello quanto il mondo è cattivo e i cattivoni ce l'hanno tutti con te... Per noi donne è un po' più complicato,
> 1. *non è che tutti i giorni si trovi qualcuno che ci piace eh*.
> 2. *Sullo starci di solito ci stanno tutti* .


superata la vetta (1) è tutta in discesa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> ahahahah ma no, il dover ripetere in continuazione quanto sei bravo quanto sei intelligente quanto sei bello quanto il mondo è cattivo e i cattivoni ce l'hanno tutti con te... Per noi donne è un po' più complicato, non è che tutti i giorni si trovi qualcuno che ci piace eh. Sullo starci di solito ci stanno tutti .


Gli uomini ci stanno...le donne?
Non so di cosa parli eh?
Mai avuto una che mi ripete in continuazione certe cose...
Piuttosto solo critiche...mai un complimento...
Pane amaro eh? 
Quanto male tratti gli altri...
Per forza poi la gente ti tratta male...
E' vero che ti tratto male, ma sei tu che mi fai esasperare...
Ma quando mai io mi sono sentito dire...
Sei bellissimo, sei fantastico...

Ma una cosa te la dico con il cuore...
Le mie amiche non me l'hanno mai detto a parole, ma ampiamente dimostrato con i gesti, i fatti, e tantissime volte con gli sguardi...

Cioè vero, a volte sono un insicurone del cazzo, ma non a sti livelli patologici in cui mi metto in un piedistallo e devo venir adorato...anche perchè fidati c'è ben poco da adorare...

Magari cerca tipi di uomini diversi eh? 
Meno pieni di sè stessi, più capaci di accoglierti..ecc..ecc.ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> superata la vetta (1) è tutta in discesa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e l'età fa il resto...e il botto finale.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tradito77 (4 Marzo 2011)

Ieri abbiamo parlato un po'.
Ho tirato fuori tutto, abbiamo rimesso in discussione tutto, qualche litro di lacrime, ma alla fine ci siamo trovati d'accordo su una cosa: ci amiamo e questo è il punto fisso che ci fa andare avanti. 

In realtà io ho ancora 1000 pensieri sulle vicende di quel periodo: come ho fatto a non accorgermene in tempo, perchè lei ha ceduto così ad un corteggiamento, cosa c'era che non andava nella nostra vita o in me,... Ho anche delle immagini di loro 2 che se la spassano mentre io sono a casa come un pirla, ma penso che piano piano anche queste se ne andranno. Fa male, ma ho deciso di lottare.

Mi ha ribadito il fatto che lei non ha mai smesso di amarmi anche quando era con lui (non lo capisco ma lo accetto) e che non c'era nulla che non andava in me, che lei è sempre stata felice con me,  ma nella nostra tranquilla routine è stata attratta dalle attenzioni del tizio ed ha ceduto alle emozioni per poi subito pentirsene (anche questo non lo capisco, ma dopo aver letto tanti discorsi simili qui sul forum, lo accetto).

Ora non mi resta che farmi coraggio e ricominciare a vivere. Basta piangersi addosso. Ci vorrebbe una bella vacanza ma non è il momento. :mexican: 
Comunque dobbiamo tornare a guardare avanti, a progettare qualcosa di nuovo insieme, a sognare, a godere di quello che ci offre la vita... in una parola, ad essere FELICI.

Io ci credo, non ho mai smesso di crederci, voglio farcela.

Ciao a tutti e grazie ancora.


----------



## Sabina (4 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ieri abbiamo parlato un po'.
> Ho tirato fuori tutto, abbiamo rimesso in discussione tutto, qualche litro di lacrime, ma alla fine ci siamo trovati d'accordo su una cosa: ci amiamo e questo è il punto fisso che ci fa andare avanti.
> 
> In realtà io ho ancora 1000 pensieri sulle vicende di quel periodo: come ho fatto a non accorgermene in tempo, perchè lei ha ceduto così ad un corteggiamento, cosa c'era che non andava nella nostra vita o in me,... Ho anche delle immagini di loro 2 che se la spassano mentre io sono a casa come un pirla, ma penso che piano piano anche queste se ne andranno. Fa male, ma ho deciso di lottare.
> ...


In bocca al lupo


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ieri abbiamo parlato un po'.
> Ho tirato fuori tutto, abbiamo rimesso in discussione tutto, qualche litro di lacrime, ma alla fine ci siamo trovati d'accordo su una cosa: ci amiamo e questo è il punto fisso che ci fa andare avanti.
> 
> In realtà io ho ancora 1000 pensieri sulle vicende di quel periodo: come ho fatto a non accorgermene in tempo, perchè lei ha ceduto così ad un corteggiamento, cosa c'era che non andava nella nostra vita o in me,... Ho anche delle immagini di loro 2 che se la spassano mentre io sono a casa come un pirla, ma penso che piano piano anche queste se ne andranno. Fa male, ma *ho deciso di lottare*.
> ...


nulla di bello si ottiene e si mantiene senza lottare

buona fortuna :up:


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ieri abbiamo parlato un po'.
> Ho tirato fuori tutto, abbiamo rimesso in discussione tutto, qualche litro di lacrime, ma alla fine ci siamo trovati d'accordo su una cosa: ci amiamo e questo è il punto fisso che ci fa andare avanti.
> 
> In realtà io ho ancora 1000 pensieri sulle vicende di quel periodo: come ho fatto a non accorgermene in tempo, perchè lei ha ceduto così ad un corteggiamento, cosa c'era che non andava nella nostra vita o in me,... Ho anche delle immagini di loro 2 che se la spassano mentre io sono a casa come un pirla, ma penso che piano piano anche queste se ne andranno. Fa male, ma ho deciso di lottare.
> ...


 piano piano...ci vuole tempo!
in bocca al lupo! :up:


----------



## Daniele (5 Marzo 2011)

Acido muriatico sulla macchina del tizio...non risolve nulla ma cancella le immagini dei due che se la spassano...dopo rimane l'immagine di lui che arriva  alla macchina e la vede altamente deturpata :up: 
Come ho detto, non risolve le cose, ma toglie carttivi pensieri per il futuro, visto che ti senti pirla ancora.  (io mi ci sento dopo 3 anni, fa tu!)


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

> ma il pensiero di quello che è successo continua a girami in testa e non riesco a superarelo. Basta una battuta di un film, una canzone, qualsiasi discorso sul tradimento e mi ripassa davanti tutta la faccenda.


Tradito, mi piacerebbe dirti che passerà. Ma mentirei. Io ormai mi sono convinta che è una cicatrice, che quando il tempo è bello e sono serena non ci faccio caso. Ma se c'è tempesta e se per una ragione qualsiasi mi sento giù, fa un male cane. Sarò pessimista, ma credo che, proprio come una cicatrice ce la porteremo dietro per tutta la vita.( In realtà, anche se in senso figurato proprio di cicatrice si tratta..sul cuore, se così vogliamo dire.)
Un'altra cosa a me viene da piangere sia se ripenso alle cose brutte, sia se accadono quelle belle. Quando ripenso alle brutte piango e ovviamente si capisce perché, quando accadono quelle belle piango perché penso: "come cavolo è potuto succedere se ci vogliamo così bene" Insomma in una maniera o nell'altra ...fa sempre male.Però la devi trattare come una cicatrice, guardarla ogni tanto ma dirti: " sì sta lì , non è bella ma ormai appartiene al passato."


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Tradito, mi piacerebbe dirti che passerà. Ma mentirei. Io ormai mi sono convinta che è *una cicatrice*, che quando il tempo è bello e sono serena non ci faccio caso. Ma se c'è tempesta e se per una ragione qualsiasi mi sento giù, fa un male cane. Sarò pessimista, ma credo che, proprio come una cicatrice ce la porteremo dietro per tutta la vita.( In realtà, anche se in senso figurato proprio di cicatrice si tratta..sul cuore, se così vogliamo dire.)
> Un'altra cosa a me viene da piangere sia se ripenso alle cose brutte, sia se accadono quelle belle. Quando ripenso alle brutte piango e ovviamente si capisce perché, quando accadono quelle belle piango perché penso: "come cavolo è potuto succedere se ci vogliamo così bene" Insomma in una maniera o nell'altra ...fa sempre male.Però la devi trattare come una cicatrice, guardarla ogni tanto ma dirti: " sì sta lì , non è bella ma ormai appartiene al passato."




cavolo, gemelle proprio!



Amoremio ha detto:


> .........
> ma comunque diventa un evento che fa parte di "noi"
> 
> .......cicatrici
> .................


e in qualche altro 3d ci dev'essere anche una mia similitudine sulla cicarice che a volte prude un po'

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cavolo, gemelle proprio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troppe combinazioni eh?


Sembra che Melania ci abbia letto in passato.


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

> cavolo, gemelle proprio!


Magari, già che sono qui scopro una sorella che non conoscevo?arty:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Troppe combinazioni eh?
> 
> 
> Sembra che Melania ci abbia letto in passato.


buongustaia :up:


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> buongustaia :up:




:cooldue:​


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :cooldue:​


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

> Troppe combinazioni eh?
> 
> 
> Sembra che Melania ci abbia letto in passato.


In realtà ho letto tanto, qui e altrove per consolarmi, come penso abbiate fatto tutti. Non ricordo le similitudini di cui parla Amore, ma credo che dopo un po' di tempo, che passiamo a ripensare a questi lutti, forse arriviamo tutti più o meno e chi prima, chi dopo a delle considerazioni simili? Non credete?


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> In realtà ho letto tanto, qui e altrove per consolarmi, come penso abbiate fatto tutti. Non ricordo le similitudini di cui parla Amore, ma credo che dopo un po' di tempo, che passiamo a ripensare a questi lutti, forse arriviamo tutti più o meno e chi prima, chi dopo a delle considerazioni simili? Non credete?


*OK, ho in'idea  formiamo un trio*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmocUnpNWxU


:mrgreen: :rotfl:



​


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

> OK, ho in'idea  formiamo un trio


.
Mi piace, io ci sto. Da subito:ghitarra::ghitarra::ghitarra:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> In realtà ho letto tanto, qui e altrove per consolarmi, come penso abbiate fatto tutti. Non ricordo le similitudini di cui parla Amore, ma credo che dopo un po' di tempo, che passiamo a ripensare a questi lutti, forse arriviamo tutti più o meno e chi prima, chi dopo a delle considerazioni simili? Non credete?


infatti 
magari non tutti tutti

ma va per correnti di pensiero


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti
> magari non tutti tutti
> 
> ma va per correnti di pensiero


OK, ma al trio non aderisci? ... guarda che non e' un "sondaggio" :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK, ma al trio non aderisci? ... *guarda che non e' un "sondaggio" *:mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


sai ....

di questi tempi .....:diffi:

la cautela non è mai troppa :carneval:

ma è soprattutto melania che non dovrebbe aderire

appena iscritta dovrebbe evitare il rischio di inimicarsi tutta una fascia di utenti, grandi scopatori orali, accomunandosi a me :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai ....
> 
> di questi tempi .....:diffi:
> 
> ...


.. ma sempre muniti di una scopa  una volta si chiamavano spazzini :mrgreen: oggi si chiamono operatori ecologici, fatto sta che sempre con la monnezza hanno a che fare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## melania (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> .. ma sempre muniti di una scopa  una volta si chiamavano spazzini :mrgreen: oggi si chiamono operatori ecologici, fatto sta che sempre con la monnezza hanno a che fare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Abbiate pazienza....a un certo punto non riesco più a seguirvi.:confuso:


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Abbiate pazienza....a un certo punto non riesco più a seguirvi.:confuso:


Tranquilla  si parlava di altro :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## lorelai (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Troppe combinazioni eh?
> 
> 
> Sembra che Melania ci abbia letto in passato.



Io ho scritto non so quante volte, qui a altrove, del mio cuore sanguinante, scavato da solchi, di ferite riaperte senza lasciar loro il tempo di rimarginarsi bene...
Ho _sentito_ materialmente il mio cuore spaccarsi per il dolore, a volte.
E ogni tanto il dolorino fa capolino, basta un piccolo evento che turbi la mia ritrovata ma fragile serenità.

Anch'io sorella di cicatrici, dunque


----------



## minosse (10 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ieri abbiamo parlato un po'.
> Ho tirato fuori tutto, abbiamo rimesso in discussione tutto, qualche litro di lacrime, ma alla fine ci siamo trovati d'accordo su una cosa: ci amiamo e questo è il punto fisso che ci fa andare avanti.
> 
> In realtà io ho ancora 1000 pensieri sulle vicende di quel periodo: come ho fatto a non accorgermene in tempo, perchè lei ha ceduto così ad un corteggiamento, cosa c'era che non andava nella nostra vita o in me,... Ho anche delle immagini di loro 2 che se la spassano mentre io sono a casa come un pirla, ma penso che piano piano anche queste se ne andranno. Fa male, ma ho deciso di lottare.
> ...


Ciao Tradito77,
leggendo i tuoi post mi sembra di averli scritti io. Nella maggior parte di essi descrivi la mia storia e le mie attuali sensazioni. Tutto questo mi fa tirare un sospiro di sollievo perchè non mi fai sentire solo. Sapere che da qualche parte c'è qualcuno che lottae soffre quotidianamente come me per la stessa causa non può che farmi bene.
Fino ad ora in questo forum la tua storia è quella che assomiglia di più alla mia, sembra quasi scritta in carta carbone. Sapessi quanto mi farebbe piacere scambiare due chiacchere con te, sentire il tono della tua voce quando parli delle tue sofferenze...!! In questi mesi ho parlato con tante persone che hanno subito un tradimento ma il loro aiuto è sempre stato limitato perchè sono state sempre esperienze diverse dalla mia. La tua storia invece è la mia. Io amo profondamente mia moglie e lei ama me ne sono sicuro ma le perdite che il suo tradimento mi hanno causato, ogni tanto salgono a galla portandosi dietro tutta una serie di sofferenze ( che tu hai descritto benissimo) che a volte non so prorpio come riuscire a sopportare pur volendolo fortemente al punto da fregarmene dei giudizi di tutti coloro che cercano di orientare il mio pensiero da qualche altra parte.
Se vuoi possiamo cercare il modo per sentirci, sono convito che troveremo giovamento reciproco. Fammi sapere. Ti saluto e ti faccio un grande in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Marzo 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Ciao Tradito77,
> leggendo i tuoi post mi sembra di averli scritti io. Nella maggior parte di essi descrivi la mia storia e le mie attuali sensazioni. Tutto questo mi fa tirare un sospiro di sollievo perchè non mi fai sentire solo. Sapere che da qualche parte c'è qualcuno che lottae soffre quotidianamente come me per la stessa causa non può che farmi bene.
> Fino ad ora in questo forum la tua storia è quella che assomiglia di più alla mia, sembra quasi scritta in carta carbone. Sapessi quanto mi farebbe piacere scambiare due chiacchere con te, sentire il tono della tua voce quando parli delle tue sofferenze...!! In questi mesi ho parlato con tante persone che hanno subito un tradimento ma il loro aiuto è sempre stato limitato perchè sono state sempre esperienze diverse dalla mia. La tua storia invece è la mia. Io amo profondamente mia moglie e lei ama me ne sono sicuro ma le perdite che il suo tradimento mi hanno causato, ogni tanto salgono a galla portandosi dietro tutta una serie di sofferenze ( che tu hai descritto benissimo) che a volte non so prorpio come riuscire a sopportare pur volendolo fortemente al punto da fregarmene dei giudizi di tutti coloro che cercano di orientare il mio pensiero da qualche altra parte.
> Se vuoi possiamo cercare il modo per sentirci, sono convito che troveremo giovamento reciproco. Fammi sapere. Ti saluto e ti faccio un grande in bocca al lupo.


 
tu hai attivato la possibilità di ricevere email
se tradito vuole potrà contattarti


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Ciao Tradito77,
> leggendo i tuoi post mi sembra di averli scritti io. Nella maggior parte di essi descrivi la mia storia e le mie attuali sensazioni. Tutto questo mi fa tirare un sospiro di sollievo perchè non mi fai sentire solo. Sapere che da qualche parte c'è qualcuno che lottae soffre quotidianamente come me per la stessa causa non può che farmi bene.
> Fino ad ora in questo forum la tua storia è quella che assomiglia di più alla mia, sembra quasi scritta in carta carbone. Sapessi quanto mi farebbe piacere scambiare due chiacchere con te, sentire il tono della tua voce quando parli delle tue sofferenze...!! In questi mesi ho parlato con tante persone che hanno subito un tradimento ma il loro aiuto è sempre stato limitato perchè sono state sempre esperienze diverse dalla mia. La tua storia invece è la mia. Io amo profondamente mia moglie e lei ama me ne sono sicuro ma le perdite che il suo tradimento mi hanno causato, ogni tanto salgono a galla portandosi dietro tutta una serie di sofferenze ( che tu hai descritto benissimo) che a volte non so prorpio come riuscire a sopportare pur volendolo fortemente al punto da fregarmene dei giudizi di tutti coloro che cercano di orientare il mio pensiero da qualche altra parte.
> Se vuoi possiamo cercare il modo per sentirci, sono convito che troveremo giovamento reciproco. Fammi sapere. Ti saluto e ti faccio un grande in bocca al lupo.


Maddai venite al raduno no?


----------



## minosse (10 Marzo 2011)

Si Amoremio, la funzione è attivata. Grazie.


----------



## minosse (10 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai venite al raduno no?


Una cosa non esclude l'altra, non capisco il tuo " Maddai"...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Una cosa non esclude l'altra, non capisco il tuo " Maddai"...


TI tiri su il morale no?
Non mi credi?


----------



## minosse (10 Marzo 2011)

A volte ci sono momenti in cui penso che per tirare su il mio morale non basterebbe la forza di 1000 caterpillar.
Comuque di questo raduno non ne so nulla, se c'è qualcosa nel forum provo a fare una ricerca.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> A volte ci sono momenti in cui penso che per tirare su il mio morale non basterebbe la forza di 1000 caterpillar.
> Comuque di questo raduno non ne so nulla, se c'è qualcosa nel forum provo a fare una ricerca.


Ma come XD...è il 9 aprile...giorno di sacramona!
Leggi in privè ci si trova a Mantova...a sto giro lo ha indetto Daveone...entusiasta di quello di Bologna...traditi e traditori allo sbaraglio...


----------



## Luigi III (11 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Alcuni piccoli dettagli che magari vi danno un quadro più preciso:
> 1) essendo cresciuti insieme, tutti i nostri amici sono in comune ed avendo taciuto la cosa non abbiamo nessuno con cui confrontarci. Solo lei ha 1 amica che sapeva e con cui si è confrontata prima e durante il misfatto. Quando è uscita la cosa, è emerso che l'amica aveva pure tentato di dissuaderla ma poi è andata così. Io poi ho parlato anche con l'amica tramite messaggi, dicendole chiaramente che la ritenevo solo amica sua e non mia perchè se no me l'avrebbe detto. Tutto questo ovviamente alla luce del sole con la mia compagna. Per questo mio comportamento ora loro si sono un po' allontanate (e per me è meglio così).
> Per il resto nessun'altro sa, quindi credo di essere qui anche per questo motivo. Avevo bisogno di tirar fuori la cosa con qualcuno che non sia lei.
> 2) leggendo le esperienze simili di altri utenti, noto comportamenti molto duri nei confronti del partner traditore. Forse perchè in molti casi si tratta di coppie sposate con figli e quindi la decisione di continuare la relazione è dettata anche da altre esigenze rispetto a noi che siamo "solo" conviventi e senza figli. Per questo mi sento sicuro di quello che c'è tra noi.
> *3) una cosa che è emersa durante i nostri chiarimenti è che lei, mentre era con l'altro, era comunque innamorata di me e non ha mai smesso di amarmi. Lei è convinta di questo, me l'ha detto più volte ma io non capisco come sia possibile. Qualcuno che ha tradito, l'ha provato?*


 Amico mio, ma come puoi credere a una simile frottola? Dunque lei stravedeva per te, ma intanto si infilava nel letto con un altro. Allora, se qualcuno ti raccontasse che gli asini volano o che il sole rispende di notte, tu gli daresti fiducia. Ora vorrei brevemente narrarti la mia penosa esperienza. Mia moglie, appena confessato il tradimento per scaricarsi la coscienza (per te che non lo sai, la loro storia terminò perchè la di lui moglie li aveva beccati e lui, di fronte alla necessità di scegliere, scaricò l'amante, ossia la mia consorte, senza tanti giri di parole, persino umiliandola, da quel poco che ho capito, mentre il giorno prima chissà cosa le raccontava pur di metterglielo dentro, tanto per essere chiari!), aggiunse che in realtà amava me e che a veva fatto un grosso errore. Io ero totalmente a pezzi, come un pugile KO. Ricordo quei mesi come uno dei peggiori momenti della mia vita: tutto quello che avevo costruito si era rivelato finto e stava crollando. In questa situazione accettai le parole di mia moglie per cercare di ricucire, anche se notavo che pure lei stava male e, a posteriori, non era difficile capire il motivo. Ma lei, te lo ricordo, sosteneva sempre di amarmi e quindi messaggini, sesso alternati a dei momenti in cui pareva del tutto assente. Fra l'altro, capitava sempre che, subito dopo aver fatto l'amore, il suo sguardo si perdesse nel vuoto, mentre si sa che fra 2 che si amano il post, con quella magnifica sensazione di appartenersi, è psicologicamente appagante ancora più dell'atto in sé. Anche qui, non era poi così difficile capire a chi in realtà pensasse. Dopo qualche mese, scoprii un suo diario dal quale venne fuorì la verità e cioé che lei era ancora persa per lui e che no riusciva a toglierselo dalla mente. Quindi questa è la verità anche per la tua donna: se l'ha fatto, è perché le piaceva ed è una colossale bugia sostenere che, mentre scopava con la'ltro, amava te. Io ti capisco perché so che, in quei momenti, manca del tutto la lucidità per capire anche l'ovvio. Sia lei che mia moglie sarebbero state molto più oneste a dire la verità, ma fa molto più comodo avere qulacuno a casa su cui poter contare anche se non lo si ama più. Io avrei dovuto troncare in quel momento. Invece, nella mia debolezza di quei giorni e nel suo rifiuto a divederci, le diedi ancora una chance, ma non tanto per me quanto per il fatto che, diversamente, le nostre 2 piccole bimbe sarrebbero state coinvolte nella nostra via crucis. Ora, a un anno di distanza, posso dire di avere completamente recuperato la mia autostima. Mi sento di valere molto di più di uno stronzo che ha 5 figli piccoli e che, pur di scopare la sua colega, rischia di compromettere la sua famiglia nonché quella della collega stessa e per quest'ultima vale la stessa considerazione. Fra mia moglie e me va meglio. A volte passiamo anche dei momenti piacevoli. Il sesso talvolta è di nuovo bellissimo. Ma ... c'è un ma: non riesco assolutamente ad avere la fiducia incondizionata che avevo prima, anzi ne ho pochissima, anche sapendo che continuano a vedersi nell'ambito lavorativo e poi che potrebbe sempre comparire qualcun altro (la psicologia ci insegna che, una volta rimosso un tabù, è molto più facile ricadere nello stesso comportamento). Io quindi sono in una situazione simile alla tua. Per concludere, ti darei questi 2 consigli:
1) prima di fare figli con lei, ammesso che tu ne voglia, pensaci 1.000 volte, perché, quando ci sono di mezzo i bimbi, la nostra responsabilità di genitori ci impone di anteporre le nostre esigenze, pur legittime, alle loro, e, dato che lei ti ha già tradito una volta ed è stata capace di raccontarti quella assurda frotto per cui ti amava mentre scopava con l'altro, be', potrebbe ricaderci, magari con un nuovo amante;
2) imponiti la seguente regola, come ho fatto io, che non ho un carattere forte, ma, una volta riconquistata la stima di me, me la sono data e sono certo che, nel caso, l'applicherei senza derogn alcuna: se scopri un nuovo tradimento, con quello o con un altro non ha importanza, lasciala immediatamente. Anche se per me è sempre gravissimo e ingiustificabile, bisogna ammettere che sbagliare è umano, ma reiterare no. Per questo non capisco chi e non condivido coloro che hanno perdonato tradimenti diversi. Cos'è che mi spinge a essere così certo che, in caso di nuovo tradimento, troncherei senza scampo (e credo che, dalle tue perole, potrebbe essere lo stesso per te)? Il dolore devastante che ho provato un anno fa. Se succede di nuovo, è ovvio che il partner ti usa soltanto e allora meglio soli che male accompagnati.
Ciao e un abbraccio.


----------



## Luigi III (11 Marzo 2011)

Volevo solo precisare che al punto 2) ho invertito il concetto che intendevo espimere: naturalmente è l'interesse dei figli piccoli che va anteposto al nostro e non viceversa. Sorry.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come XD...è il 9 aprile...giorno di sacramona!
> Leggi in privè ci si trova a Mantova...a sto giro lo ha indetto Daveone...entusiasta di quello di Bologna...traditi e traditori allo sbaraglio...[/QUO
> 
> 
> Ciao Conte,mi dici,semplice curiosita'dove vi siete trovati quando siete venuti qui',e in quanti eravate??


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Amico mio, ma come puoi credere a una simile frottola? Dunque lei stravedeva per te, ma intanto si infilava nel letto con un altro. Allora, se qualcuno ti raccontasse che gli asini volano o che il sole rispende di notte, tu gli daresti fiducia. Ora vorrei brevemente narrarti la mia penosa esperienza. Mia moglie, appena confessato il tradimento per scaricarsi la coscienza (per te che non lo sai, la loro storia terminò perchè la di lui moglie li aveva beccati e lui, di fronte alla necessità di scegliere, scaricò l'amante, ossia la mia consorte, senza tanti giri di parole, persino umiliandola, da quel poco che ho capito, mentre il giorno prima chissà cosa le raccontava pur di metterglielo dentro, tanto per essere chiari!), aggiunse che in realtà amava me e che a veva fatto un grosso errore. Io ero totalmente a pezzi, come un pugile KO. Ricordo quei mesi come uno dei peggiori momenti della mia vita: tutto quello che avevo costruito si era rivelato finto e stava crollando. In questa situazione accettai le parole di mia moglie per cercare di ricucire, anche se notavo che pure lei stava male e, a posteriori, non era difficile capire il motivo. Ma lei, te lo ricordo, sosteneva sempre di amarmi e quindi messaggini, sesso alternati a dei momenti in cui pareva del tutto assente. Fra l'altro, capitava sempre che, subito dopo aver fatto l'amore, il suo sguardo si perdesse nel vuoto, mentre si sa che fra 2 che si amano il post, con quella magnifica sensazione di appartenersi, è psicologicamente appagante ancora più dell'atto in sé. Anche qui, non era poi così difficile capire a chi in realtà pensasse. Dopo qualche mese, scoprii un suo diario dal quale venne fuorì la verità e cioé che lei era ancora persa per lui e che no riusciva a toglierselo dalla mente. Quindi questa è la verità anche per la tua donna: se l'ha fatto, è perché le piaceva ed è una colossale bugia sostenere che, mentre scopava con la'ltro, amava te. Io ti capisco perché so che, in quei momenti, manca del tutto la lucidità per capire anche l'ovvio. Sia lei che mia moglie sarebbero state molto più oneste a dire la verità, ma fa molto più comodo avere qulacuno a casa su cui poter contare anche se non lo si ama più. Io avrei dovuto troncare in quel momento. Invece, nella mia debolezza di quei giorni e nel suo rifiuto a divederci, le diedi ancora una chance, ma non tanto per me quanto per il fatto che, diversamente, le nostre 2 piccole bimbe sarrebbero state coinvolte nella nostra via crucis. Ora, a un anno di distanza, posso dire di avere completamente recuperato la mia autostima. Mi sento di valere molto di più di uno stronzo che ha 5 figli piccoli e che, pur di scopare la sua colega, rischia di compromettere la sua famiglia nonché quella della collega stessa e per quest'ultima vale la stessa considerazione. Fra mia moglie e me va meglio. A volte passiamo anche dei momenti piacevoli. Il sesso talvolta è di nuovo bellissimo. Ma ... c'è un ma: non riesco assolutamente ad avere la fiducia incondizionata che avevo prima, anzi ne ho pochissima, anche sapendo che continuano a vedersi nell'ambito lavorativo e poi che potrebbe sempre comparire qualcun altro (la psicologia ci insegna che, una volta rimosso un tabù, è molto più facile ricadere nello stesso comportamento). Io quindi sono in una situazione simile alla tua. Per concludere, ti darei questi 2 consigli:
> 1) prima di fare figli con lei, ammesso che tu ne voglia, pensaci 1.000 volte, perché, quando ci sono di mezzo i bimbi, la nostra responsabilità di genitori ci impone di anteporre le nostre esigenze, pur legittime, alle loro, e, dato che lei ti ha già tradito una volta ed è stata capace di raccontarti quella assurda frotto per cui ti amava mentre scopava con l'altro, be', potrebbe ricaderci, magari con un nuovo amante;
> 2) imponiti la seguente regola, come ho fatto io, che non ho un carattere forte, ma, una volta riconquistata la stima di me, me la sono data e sono certo che, nel caso, l'applicherei senza derogn alcuna: se scopri un nuovo tradimento, con quello o con un altro non ha importanza, lasciala immediatamente. Anche se per me è sempre gravissimo e ingiustificabile, bisogna ammettere che sbagliare è umano, ma reiterare no. Per questo non capisco chi e non condivido coloro che hanno perdonato tradimenti diversi. Cos'è che mi spinge a essere così certo che, in caso di nuovo tradimento, troncherei senza scampo (e credo che, dalle tue perole, potrebbe essere lo stesso per te)? Il dolore devastante che ho provato un anno fa. Se succede di nuovo, è ovvio che il partner ti usa soltanto e allora meglio soli che male accompagnati.
> Ciao e un abbraccio.


Ciao Luigi:
Che piacere risentirti...
Dai vieni anche tu al raduno...
Mi fa piacere dei tuoi progressi...
Non vedo in te nessuna debolezza, ma solo un grandioso senso di responsabilità.
Ma lascia stare la fiducia...
Non capisco perchè ci teniate tanto alla fiducia...
Tu hai solo la consapevolezza triste, ma certa, umana...che la tua consorte è una donna in grado di fare anche certe cose....
Casomai prova a dirti, ok, investo per il mio futuro futuribile senza di te, appena i figli sono sistemati, io prendo il largo.
Luigi...staccati da tua moglie...
E chiediti come mai diventiamo così importanti nel momento che ci stanno perdendo...

Pensa alla sua incrollabile fiducia, quella di tua moglie, che si dice...tanto lui non mi lascerà mai, tanto lui ci sarà sempre per me...quella non è fiducia, ma certezza.

Io ho tolto tutte le certezze a mia moglie. Tutte.
Ci ho messo due anni.
Ma ho operato con un calcolo millesimale.
Ma ci sto arrivando...

La resa del conte!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma come XD...è il 9 aprile...giorno di sacramona!
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Volevo solo precisare che al punto 2) ho invertito il concetto che intendevo espimere: naturalmente è l'interesse dei figli piccoli che va anteposto al nostro e non viceversa. Sorry.



Non dire interesse dai...
Ma bisogni no?
In ogni caso dovrebbe essere possibile fare gioco di squadra per far star bene i pargoli...
Se un giorno i miei mi dicessero che sono rimasti assieme solo per far contento me, risponderei, chiedetevi come mai io ho sempre cercato di scappare da voi...


----------



## Luigi III (11 Marzo 2011)

Grazie per l'invito Conte, ma non verrò. Preferisco continuare a celarmi dietro la maschera del fante di picche perché mi sentirei in imbarazzo davanti a persone che conoscono la mia vicenda. Le tue parole comunque mi hanno fatto piacere.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Grazie per l'invito Conte, ma non verrò. Preferisco continuare a celarmi dietro la maschera del fante di picche perché mi sentirei in imbarazzo davanti a persone che conoscono la mia vicenda. Le tue parole comunque mi hanno fatto piacere.


Ma che problemi ti fai?
Senti parlane con Davide...un uomo pressochè nelle tue condizioni...e che fece il saltin...
Ma quale imbarazzo...ai raduni, nessuno si mette lì a fare piagnistei o compatimenti...
La tua vicenda non c'entra niente con il fatto che tu sia una brava persona. La stima di una persona è transeunte, quello che le è capitato. Come dire a ciascuno il suo. Ci tenevo a dirti che ai raduni, mica c'è chi ti guarda storto e sussurra all'altro...eh sai quello lì...è...Ma stiamo scherzando? Comunque sia noi siamo qui!
Ma mi spieghi perchè del fante di picche?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Grazie per l'invito Conte, ma non verrò. Preferisco continuare a celarmi dietro la maschera del fante di picche perché mi sentirei in imbarazzo davanti a persone che conoscono la mia vicenda. Le tue parole comunque mi hanno fatto piacere.


Caro Luigi,sei stato un'uomo coraggioso,hai tenuto duro per i tuoi figli,hai tutta la mia stima e ammirazione,e concordo in tutto,d'altronde il Conte e'un amico con quello ti ha scritto.
Neanch'io ci saro',ma per motivi pratici,ma se ci fossimo trovati la',la prima mano da stringere sarebbe stata la tua,ciao


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Luigi,sei stato un'uomo coraggioso,hai tenuto duro per i tuoi figli,hai tutta la mia stima e ammirazione,e concordo in tutto,d'altronde il Conte e'un amico con quello ti ha scritto.
> Neanch'io ci saro',ma per motivi pratici,ma se ci fossimo trovati la',la prima mano da stringere sarebbe stata la tua,ciao


Ma non vieni?
Ma sai adesso quante me ne diranno al raduno, solo perchè sono amico tuo?
Mi distruggeranno a sto giro...


----------



## Luigi III (11 Marzo 2011)

Be', le picche sono un simbolo negativo. Quando l'ho scelto ero un uomo che sentiva un dolore interiore insopportabile, un concentrato di negatività ... un fante di picche per l'appunto.


----------



## Luigi III (11 Marzo 2011)

Mi piace scrivere, ma sono una persona abbastanza timida e riservata. Lo so che tutti venite da storie tipo la mia, ma non mi sento pronto a guardare in faccia chi consce le mie vicende.
Scusatemi e grazie ancora per l'invito.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Mi piace scrivere, ma sono una persona abbastanza timida e riservata. Lo so che tutti venite da storie tipo la mia, ma non mi sento pronto a guardare in faccia chi consce le mie vicende.
> Scusatemi e grazie ancora per l'invito.



Vieni e fai finta di essere Lothar


----------



## Tubarao (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vieni e fai finta di essere Lothar


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vieni e fai finta di essere Lothar


Ma dai poverino!!! Così lo massacriamo veramente

Seriamente: Luigi rispetto la tua timidezza, ti assicuro comunque che ai raduni praticamente neanche parliamo delle nostre storie. Avevo la tua stessa "paura" di giudizio, più motivata se vuoi dal fatto che fossi una tradritrice e invece mi sono sentita subito a mio agio.
Se ci ripensi, anche all'ultimo, non esitare...ciao


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vieni e fai finta di essere Lothar


ah bè!
allora ....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dai poverino!!! Così lo massacriamo veramente
> 
> Seriamente: Luigi rispetto la tua timidezza, ti assicuro comunque che ai raduni praticamente neanche parliamo delle nostre storie. Avevo la tua stessa "paura" di giudizio, più motivata se vuoi dal fatto che fossi una tradritrice e invece mi sono sentita subito a mio agio.
> Se ci ripensi, anche all'ultimo, non esitare...ciao


Ah è per questo che ti sei sempre stretta a me?
Cercavi protezione eh?
Hai visto nessuno ti ha fatto del male...eheheheheheeheh


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah è per questo che ti sei sempre stretta a me?
> *Cercavi protezione eh?*
> Hai visto nessuno ti ha fatto del male...eheheheheheeheh


 
E certo...che pensavi?:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tuba


bellissimo il tuo avatar


----------



## Daniele (11 Marzo 2011)

Dopo 2 tradimenti da 2 ragazze consecutive, il primo terminato con la mia consapevolezza di avere tanto sbagliato...il secondo con la comprensione che i traditori ti portano a credere di aver tanto sbagliato ho preso delle decisioni importanti.
Io sinceramente so che se venissi tradito ancora lascerei a prescindere senza dire nulla. Me ne andrei. Stop! Nulla mi farebbe rimanere in una situazione che so di non poter gestire.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E certo...che pensavi?:carneval::carneval:


Mi hai usato...
Sono stato un oggetto per te...
Un giocattolino nelle tue mani...
E io che pensavo che fosse perchè stravedi per me...
La solita storia...
Solo interesse...
Se non fossi un conte, non mi cagheresti...
Però mi piaceva data la tua altezza...mettere la testina nella tua scollatura
Sei così materna con me...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi hai usato...
> Sono stato un oggetto per te...
> Un giocattolino nelle tue mani...
> E io che pensavo che fosse perchè stravedi per me...
> ...


 
Ma io stravedo per te, lo sai!!!
Vorrà dire, che per dimostrartelo,  al prossimo raduno dovrò presentarmi con l'adeguata scollatura:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io stravedo per te, lo sai!!!
> Vorrà dire, che per dimostrartelo,  al prossimo raduno dovrò presentarmi con l'adeguata scollatura:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



sesesesesesesese...non avrai occhi che per il tuba...
E io sarò là tutto da solo in un canton...a friggere per il mio egocentrismo...


----------



## tradito77 (11 Marzo 2011)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Amico mio, ma come puoi credere a una simile frottola? Dunque lei stravedeva per te, ma intanto si infilava nel letto con un altro. Allora, se qualcuno ti raccontasse che gli asini volano o che il sole rispende di notte, tu gli daresti fiducia. Ora vorrei brevemente narrarti la mia penosa esperienza. Mia moglie, appena confessato il tradimento per scaricarsi la coscienza (per te che non lo sai, la loro storia terminò perchè la di lui moglie li aveva beccati e lui, di fronte alla necessità di scegliere, scaricò l'amante, ossia la mia consorte, senza tanti giri di parole, persino umiliandola, da quel poco che ho capito, mentre il giorno prima chissà cosa le raccontava pur di metterglielo dentro, tanto per essere chiari!), aggiunse che in realtà amava me e che a veva fatto un grosso errore. Io ero totalmente a pezzi, come un pugile KO. Ricordo quei mesi come uno dei peggiori momenti della mia vita: tutto quello che avevo costruito si era rivelato finto e stava crollando. In questa situazione accettai le parole di mia moglie per cercare di ricucire, anche se notavo che pure lei stava male e, a posteriori, non era difficile capire il motivo. Ma lei, te lo ricordo, sosteneva sempre di amarmi e quindi messaggini, sesso alternati a dei momenti in cui pareva del tutto assente. Fra l'altro, capitava sempre che, subito dopo aver fatto l'amore, il suo sguardo si perdesse nel vuoto, mentre si sa che fra 2 che si amano il post, con quella magnifica sensazione di appartenersi, è psicologicamente appagante ancora più dell'atto in sé. Anche qui, non era poi così difficile capire a chi in realtà pensasse. Dopo qualche mese, scoprii un suo diario dal quale venne fuorì la verità e cioé che lei era ancora persa per lui e che no riusciva a toglierselo dalla mente. Quindi questa è la verità anche per la tua donna: se l'ha fatto, è perché le piaceva ed è una colossale bugia sostenere che, mentre scopava con la'ltro, amava te. Io ti capisco perché so che, in quei momenti, manca del tutto la lucidità per capire anche l'ovvio. Sia lei che mia moglie sarebbero state molto più oneste a dire la verità, ma fa molto più comodo avere qulacuno a casa su cui poter contare anche se non lo si ama più. Io avrei dovuto troncare in quel momento. Invece, nella mia debolezza di quei giorni e nel suo rifiuto a divederci, le diedi ancora una chance, ma non tanto per me quanto per il fatto che, diversamente, le nostre 2 piccole bimbe sarrebbero state coinvolte nella nostra via crucis. Ora, a un anno di distanza, posso dire di avere completamente recuperato la mia autostima. Mi sento di valere molto di più di uno stronzo che ha 5 figli piccoli e che, pur di scopare la sua colega, rischia di compromettere la sua famiglia nonché quella della collega stessa e per quest'ultima vale la stessa considerazione. Fra mia moglie e me va meglio. A volte passiamo anche dei momenti piacevoli. Il sesso talvolta è di nuovo bellissimo. Ma ... c'è un ma: non riesco assolutamente ad avere la fiducia incondizionata che avevo prima, anzi ne ho pochissima, anche sapendo che continuano a vedersi nell'ambito lavorativo e poi che potrebbe sempre comparire qualcun altro (la psicologia ci insegna che, una volta rimosso un tabù, è molto più facile ricadere nello stesso comportamento). Io quindi sono in una situazione simile alla tua. Per concludere, ti darei questi 2 consigli:
> 1) prima di fare figli con lei, ammesso che tu ne voglia, pensaci 1.000 volte, perché, quando ci sono di mezzo i bimbi, la nostra responsabilità di genitori ci impone di anteporre le nostre esigenze, pur legittime, alle loro, e, dato che lei ti ha già tradito una volta ed è stata capace di raccontarti quella assurda frotto per cui ti amava mentre scopava con l'altro, be', potrebbe ricaderci, magari con un nuovo amante;
> 2) imponiti la seguente regola, come ho fatto io, che non ho un carattere forte, ma, una volta riconquistata la stima di me, me la sono data e sono certo che, nel caso, l'applicherei senza derogn alcuna: se scopri un nuovo tradimento, con quello o con un altro non ha importanza, lasciala immediatamente. Anche se per me è sempre gravissimo e ingiustificabile, bisogna ammettere che sbagliare è umano, ma reiterare no. Per questo non capisco chi e non condivido coloro che hanno perdonato tradimenti diversi. Cos'è che mi spinge a essere così certo che, in caso di nuovo tradimento, troncherei senza scampo (e credo che, dalle tue perole, potrebbe essere lo stesso per te)? Il dolore devastante che ho provato un anno fa. Se succede di nuovo, è ovvio che il partner ti usa soltanto e allora meglio soli che male accompagnati.
> Ciao e un abbraccio.


Guarda, se leggi i miei precedenti messaggi puoi notare che questa cosa dell'amare 2 persone contemporaneamente non la capisco, ma la accetto.
Per il resto la nostra storia differisce da quella tua e di tua moglie perchè quando il l'ho scoperta lei aveva già chiuso col tipo (ne sono sicuro).
Per il resto, anch'io ormai ho una certa diffidenza congenita e gliel'ho detto. Ovvio che se dovesse riaccadere è finita.
Comunque grazie per il tuo contributo, mi ha dato un quadro più completo di come vanno queste cose....
Ciao


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non vieni?
> Ma sai adesso quante me ne diranno al raduno, solo perchè sono amico tuo?
> Mi distruggeranno a sto giro...


Conte non so che scusa inventare...sabato mattina in genere lavoro mezza giornata e alle 13 sono a casa,poi mia moglie sente puzza di bruciato,mi ha detto anche ieri sera che sono cambiato.
Non posso rischiare la sgamamento...comunque vediamo,,chissa'


----------



## inconsolabile (11 Marzo 2011)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Amico mio, ma come puoi credere a una simile frottola? Dunque lei stravedeva per te, ma intanto si infilava nel letto con un altro. Allora, se qualcuno ti raccontasse che gli asini volano o che il sole rispende di notte, tu gli daresti fiducia. Ora vorrei brevemente narrarti la mia penosa esperienza. Mia moglie, appena confessato il tradimento per scaricarsi la coscienza (per te che non lo sai, la loro storia terminò perchè la di lui moglie li aveva beccati e lui, di fronte alla necessità di scegliere, scaricò l'amante, ossia la mia consorte, senza tanti giri di parole, persino umiliandola, da quel poco che ho capito, mentre il giorno prima chissà cosa le raccontava pur di metterglielo dentro, tanto per essere chiari!), aggiunse che in realtà amava me e che a veva fatto un grosso errore. Io ero totalmente a pezzi, come un pugile KO. Ricordo quei mesi come uno dei peggiori momenti della mia vita: tutto quello che avevo costruito si era rivelato finto e stava crollando. In questa situazione accettai le parole di mia moglie per cercare di ricucire, anche se notavo che pure lei stava male e, a posteriori, non era difficile capire il motivo. Ma lei, te lo ricordo, sosteneva sempre di amarmi e quindi messaggini, sesso alternati a dei momenti in cui pareva del tutto assente. Fra l'altro, capitava sempre che, subito dopo aver fatto l'amore, il suo sguardo si perdesse nel vuoto, mentre si sa che fra 2 che si amano il post, con quella magnifica sensazione di appartenersi, è psicologicamente appagante ancora più dell'atto in sé. Anche qui, non era poi così difficile capire a chi in realtà pensasse. Dopo qualche mese, scoprii un suo diario dal quale venne fuorì la verità e cioé che lei era ancora persa per lui e che no riusciva a toglierselo dalla mente. Quindi questa è la verità anche per la tua donna: se l'ha fatto, è perché le piaceva ed è una colossale bugia sostenere che, mentre scopava con la'ltro, amava te. Io ti capisco perché so che, in quei momenti, manca del tutto la lucidità per capire anche l'ovvio. Sia lei che mia moglie sarebbero state molto più oneste a dire la verità, ma fa molto più comodo avere qulacuno a casa su cui poter contare anche se non lo si ama più. Io avrei dovuto troncare in quel momento. Invece, nella mia debolezza di quei giorni e nel suo rifiuto a divederci, le diedi ancora una chance, ma non tanto per me quanto per il fatto che, diversamente, le nostre 2 piccole bimbe sarrebbero state coinvolte nella nostra via crucis. Ora, a un anno di distanza, posso dire di avere completamente recuperato la mia autostima. Mi sento di valere molto di più di uno stronzo che ha 5 figli piccoli e che, pur di scopare la sua colega, rischia di compromettere la sua famiglia nonché quella della collega stessa e per quest'ultima vale la stessa considerazione. Fra mia moglie e me va meglio. A volte passiamo anche dei momenti piacevoli. Il sesso talvolta è di nuovo bellissimo. Ma ... c'è un ma: non riesco assolutamente ad avere la fiducia incondizionata che avevo prima, anzi ne ho pochissima, anche sapendo che continuano a vedersi nell'ambito lavorativo e poi che potrebbe sempre comparire qualcun altro (la psicologia ci insegna che, una volta rimosso un tabù, è molto più facile ricadere nello stesso comportamento). Io quindi sono in una situazione simile alla tua. Per concludere, ti darei questi 2 consigli:
> 1) prima di fare figli con lei, ammesso che tu ne voglia, pensaci 1.000 volte, perché, quando ci sono di mezzo i bimbi, la nostra responsabilità di genitori ci impone di anteporre le nostre esigenze, pur legittime, alle loro, e, dato che lei ti ha già tradito una volta ed è stata capace di raccontarti quella assurda frotto per cui ti amava mentre scopava con l'altro, be', potrebbe ricaderci, magari con un nuovo amante;
> 2) imponiti la seguente regola, come ho fatto io, che non ho un carattere forte, ma, una volta riconquistata la stima di me, me la sono data e sono certo che, nel caso, l'applicherei senza derogn alcuna: se scopri un nuovo tradimento, con quello o con un altro non ha importanza, lasciala immediatamente. Anche se per me è sempre gravissimo e ingiustificabile, bisogna ammettere che sbagliare è umano, ma reiterare no. Per questo non capisco chi e non condivido coloro che hanno perdonato tradimenti diversi. Cos'è che mi spinge a essere così certo che, in caso di nuovo tradimento, troncherei senza scampo (e credo che, dalle tue perole, potrebbe essere lo stesso per te)? Il dolore devastante che ho provato un anno fa. Se succede di nuovo, è ovvio che il partner ti usa soltanto e allora meglio soli che male accompagnati.
> Ciao e un abbraccio.


ciao ho grassettato le parti più salienti in cui  mi trovo daccordo con te.voglio solo farti una domanda dato che in te leggo molta lucidità.tu consideri un "secondo" tradimento anche l'aver sentito(per di più tramite mail e qualche telefonata) e aver incontrato("solo" per un caffè e  per farle gli auguri di compleanno) l'amante per un buon annetto dopo la scoperta del tradimento?fa parte della "regola" o è a tutti gli efetti un nuovo tradimento?grazie per la risposta.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dai poverino!!! Così lo massacriamo veramente
> 
> Seriamente: Luigi rispetto la tua timidezza, ti assicuro comunque che ai raduni praticamente neanche parliamo delle nostre storie. Avevo la tua stessa "paura" di giudizio, più motivata se vuoi dal fatto che fossi una tradritrice e invece mi sono sentita subito a mio agio.
> Se ci ripensi, anche all'ultimo, non esitare...ciao


 
Farfalla senza offesa,mi spiace non venire solo perche'vi metterei in riga tutte,mica mi fate paura,siete voi che dovete averne...
Ma il Conte e'tosto,poi Daniele non scherza mica tanto,e penso anche Tubarao,quindi state in orecchia.....

ciao Farfalla,buona serata


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfalla senza offesa,mi spiace non venire solo perche'vi metterei in riga tutte,mica mi fate paura,siete voi che dovete averne...
> Ma il Conte e'tosto,poi Daniele non scherza mica tanto,e penso anche Tubarao,quindi state in orecchia.....
> 
> ciao Farfalla,buona serata



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Irene (11 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Nausicaa !!!! ma questo non sa proprio con chi avrebbe a che fare !!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfalla senza offesa,mi spiace non venire solo perche'vi metterei in riga tutte,mica mi fate paura,siete voi che dovete averne...
> Ma il Conte e'tosto,poi Daniele non scherza mica tanto,e penso anche Tubarao,quindi state in orecchia.....
> 
> ciao Farfalla,buona serata


Mai pensato di farti paura!!
Sul fatto che tu riesca a mettermi in riga, scusa, ma ho i miei seri dubbi.....
Daniele non c'è
Il Conte è un agnellino quando è con noi
Tubarao non lo conosco ma dopo la splendida accoglienza che noi donne gli riserveremo si scioglierà anche lui:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai pensato di farti paura!!
> Sul fatto che tu riesca a mettermi in riga, scusa, ma ho i miei seri dubbi.....
> Daniele non c'è
> Il Conte è un agnellino quando è con noi
> Tubarao non lo conosco ma dopo la splendida accoglienza che noi donne gli riserveremo si scioglierà anche lui:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



:up:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte non so che scusa inventare...sabato mattina in genere lavoro mezza giornata e alle 13 sono a casa,poi mia moglie sente puzza di bruciato,mi ha detto anche ieri sera che sono cambiato.
> Non posso rischiare la sgamamento...comunque vediamo,,chissa'


Portami tua moglie: a lei ci penso io.


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Guarda, se leggi i miei precedenti messaggi puoi notare che questa cosa dell'amare 2 persone contemporaneamente non la capisco, ma la accetto.
> Per il resto la nostra storia differisce da quella tua e di tua moglie perchè quando il l'ho scoperta lei aveva già chiuso col tipo (ne sono sicuro).
> Per il resto, anch'io ormai ho una certa diffidenza congenita e gliel'ho detto. Ovvio che se dovesse riaccadere è finita.
> Comunque grazie per il tuo contributo, mi ha dato un quadro più completo di come vanno queste cose....
> Ciao


Accettare una cosa del genere vuol dire anche liberarsene. Fai bene a ragionare in questi termini. Vedrai che andrà molto meglio col tempo, solo cosi otterrai la tua indipendenza nei sentimenti che altro non è che quella tua voglia di evolvere.

Immagina la tua storia d'amore come una tana in cui ti eri rifugiato e ti faceva sentire "bene" e "protetto".

Sei stato stanato, sei uscito fuori ed hai iniziato a valutare la situazione considerando i pericoli che corri.

Cosa potresti fare? Non hai molte opzioni, sostanzialmente solo due.
Troncare e separarti per intraprendere magari un nuovo amore (e in questo caso starei molto attento a considerarlo ideale e diverso dal primo per evitare di "rintanarmi" ancora) oppure proseguire per il cammino intrapreso con i vecchi e i nuovi presupposti.
Secondo me la seconda opzione è più sensata della prima, nel momento in cui lei, come te, ha intenzione di continuare.

Sappi che la tua partner, in fondo, è una persona come tutte le altre. Tu stesso, nel parlarne, non l'hai mai definita cattiva. Non sei un disfattista, ti fa onore, perchè è grazie al tuo impegno che la tua storia risorgerà su basi più solide.

E' chiaro che se lei dovesse ripetere lo stesso errore faresti bene a troncare per non perdere il tuo tempo con una persona che con te non ha intenzione di costruire alcunchè. Ma di questo te ne accorgerai da solo.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Portami tua moglie: a lei ci penso io.


Conte della malora...mia moglie,era...,abituata bene,adesso che la cazzio troppo spesso mi dice,come oggi''stasera se vuoi vai a troie, domani sera pure''...come faccio Conte.???
Quasi quasi gli metto le manette e la lego al letto,non male come idea,quasi quasi.........
Ciao amico buona serata,domattina leggero'la tua risposta

A tutti i forumisti buon fine settimana,e come sempre Forza Rossoblu'....


----------



## contepinceton (11 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte della malora...mia moglie,era...,abituata bene,adesso che la cazzio troppo spesso mi dice,come oggi''stasera se vuoi vai a troie, domani sera pure''...come faccio Conte.???
> Quasi quasi gli metto le manette e la lego al letto,non male come idea,quasi quasi.........
> Ciao amico buona serata,domattina leggero'la tua risposta
> 
> A tutti i forumisti buon fine settimana,e come sempre Forza Rossoblu'....


Eh prova a dirgli...quel sabato...cara finito il lavoro vado a troie con il mio amico Conte...se hai qualcosa da dire...parlaci tu con il conte...me la passi al telefono e io le faccio una proposta di quelle a cui non saprà dirmi di no...ciò invornito...mica le devi dire che vai a Mantova al raduno delle maestre no?
Se poi viene in cerca di te...ci parlo io...a lei...ma tu se vieni devi comportarti bene...fare il gentleman...devi mostrare a loro che sei un signore come dico io e non uno sporco maschilista come vorrebbero farti passare loro...


----------



## Luigi III (11 Marzo 2011)

inconsolabile ha detto:


> ciao ho grassettato le parti più salienti in cui mi trovo daccordo con te.voglio solo farti una domanda dato che in te leggo molta lucidità.tu consideri un "secondo" tradimento anche l'aver sentito(per di più tramite mail e qualche telefonata) e aver incontrato("solo" per un caffè e per farle gli auguri di compleanno) l'amante per un buon annetto dopo la scoperta del tradimento?fa parte della "regola" o è a tutti gli efetti un nuovo tradimento?grazie per la risposta.


 Ciao Inconsolabile. Le condotte che tu descrivi non possono, a mio avviso, essere definite come un nuovo tradimento. Certo, l'ideale sarebbe ottenere il fatto che il tuo (o la tua, perché non so se sei uomo o donna, ma non ha alcuna importanza) partner trochi completamente con l'amante. Diversamente il loro legame psicologico resta in piedi, anche se per noi è difficile capire come si evolva. Questo è il problema che ho anch'io.


----------



## Sabina (12 Marzo 2011)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Ciao Inconsolabile. Le condotte che tu descrivi non possono, a mio avviso, essere definite come un nuovo tradimento. Certo, l'ideale sarebbe ottenere il fatto che il tuo (o la tua, perché non so se sei uomo o donna, ma non ha alcuna importanza) partner trochi completamente con l'amante. Diversamente il loro legame psicologico resta in piedi, anche se per noi è difficile capire come si evolva. Questo è il problema che ho anch'io.


Io penso che col tempo i sentimenti del traditore innamorato si attenuino, e così anche il dolore di essere stato "vittima" di un brutto tiro da parte dell'amante che credeva innamorato in maniera analoga alla sua. Col tempo tutto si attenua e si giudicano le cose in modo differente, il contesto cambia. Si e' più lucidi. E si rivaluta anche la persona che si ha accanto. Ma il rapporto non potrà più essere lo stesso, verra' ricostruito e il come sara' dipenderà dagli attori. 
Se può accadere ancora? Dipende dalle dinamiche che hanno portato al tradimento.


----------



## Sabina (12 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte non so che scusa inventare...sabato mattina in genere lavoro mezza giornata e alle 13 sono a casa,poi mia moglie sente puzza di bruciato,mi ha detto anche ieri sera che sono cambiato.
> Non posso rischiare la sgamamento...comunque vediamo,,chissa'


Ciao Lothar 
in che senso ti sente cambiato?


----------



## tradito77 (12 Marzo 2011)

Una domanda agli amministratori del forum: non si può eliminare un po' di "spam" o "OT" che dir si voglia da questa discussione?
45 pagine mi vengono un po' incasinate da consultare. 
Non lo dico per cattiveria, ma solo perchè ho avuto buone risposte e consigli e ogni tanto me li vado a rileggere e scopro sempre nuove sfumature, però su 450 risposte ce ne saranno almeno 300 che non c'entrano un bel niente... 
Scusate ragazzi, non abbiatene a male...


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar
> in che senso ti sente cambiato?


Tanto espansivo non lo sono mai stato,ma ora e'come se non ci fosse,poi una settimana senza combinare niente la sera,non mi era mai successo.
Ciliegina finale la minima cavolate casalinga,colpa sua o dei ragazzi,diventa un dramma,sbaglio,debbo darmi una regolata


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh prova a dirgli...quel sabato...cara finito il lavoro vado a troie con il mio amico Conte...se hai qualcosa da dire...parlaci tu con il conte...me la passi al telefono e io le faccio una proposta di quelle a cui non saprà dirmi di no...ciò invornito...mica le devi dire che vai a Mantova al raduno delle maestre no?
> Se poi viene in cerca di te...ci parlo io...a lei...ma tu se vieni devi comportarti bene...fare il gentleman...devi mostrare a loro che sei un signore come dico io e non uno sporco maschilista come vorrebbero farti passare loro...


 
Magari amico....guarda che io scherzavo,con le donne uso la massima cavalleria da sempre,belle,brutte,vecchie o giovani.
Poi l'ultima cosa che farei con le pie maestre,sarebbe tirare fuori le cavolate che ci scriviamo qua'.
Mahh peccato pero',sono convinto virtualmente siano carine e simpatiche,vedremo...ciao Conte


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Una domanda agli amministratori del forum: non si può eliminare un po' di "spam" o "OT" che dir si voglia da questa discussione?
> 45 pagine mi vengono un po' incasinate da consultare.
> Non lo dico per cattiveria, ma solo perchè ho avuto buone risposte e consigli e ogni tanto me li vado a rileggere e scopro sempre nuove sfumature, però su 450 risposte ce ne saranno almeno 300 che non c'entrano un bel niente...
> Scusate ragazzi, non abbiatene a male...



Segnala la richiesta premendo questo tasto    che troverai alla tua destra in alto di ogni post


----------



## Sabina (12 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tanto espansivo non lo sono mai stato,ma ora e'come se non ci fosse,poi una settimana senza combinare niente la sera,non mi era mai successo.
> Ciliegina finale la minima cavolate casalinga,colpa sua o dei ragazzi,diventa un dramma,sbaglio,debbo darmi una regolata


Ma imputi questo tuo cambiamento emotivo alla storia con la tua amante? E' questa che ti ha portato a cambiare?


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Dipende dalle dinamiche che hanno portato al tradimento.


L'unica dinamica attualmente riconosciuta che porta al tradimento si chiama egoismo legato a vigliaccheria.
Solitamente chi è traditore vuole provare altro, anche se quel che ha va bene vuole provare altro come un gourmet. Il problema è che la vigliaccheria gli fa notare che il metodo giusto per assaggiare l'altro sia quello di mollare quello che ha ma l'egoismo gli fa volere tutto, senza compromessi, tanto a lui non costerà mai niente.
Un tradimento scoperto non è mai costato nulla ad un traditore se non quello che avrebbe perso usando la strada giusta, ma toglie parecchio al tradito.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Una domanda agli amministratori del forum: non si può eliminare un po' di "spam" o "OT" che dir si voglia da questa discussione?
> 45 pagine mi vengono un po' incasinate da consultare.
> Non lo dico per cattiveria, ma solo perchè ho avuto buone risposte e consigli e ogni tanto me li vado a rileggere e scopro sempre nuove sfumature, però su 450 risposte ce ne saranno almeno 300 che non c'entrano un bel niente...
> Scusate ragazzi, non abbiatene a male...


Questo forum è moderato - per così dire - dagli utenti stessi e la caratteristica principale del forum è il casino quasi istituzionale.

Gli utenti sono attratti da ogni discussione aggiornata e si susseguono a fila indiana, mescolando l'aggiunta tematica della discussione attuale con il discorso proprio fin quando non si apre un altro filone da seguire.

Il risultato sono discussioni "svaccate" con il 90% di OT salvo alcune eccezioni. Si tuazione che teoricamente si potrebbe sistemare, ma che in pratica si è rivelata contoproduttiva su tutti i fronti.


----------



## dottor manhattan (12 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Una domanda agli amministratori del forum: non si può eliminare un po' di "spam" o "OT" che dir si voglia da questa discussione?
> 45 pagine mi vengono un po' incasinate da consultare.
> Non lo dico per cattiveria, ma solo perchè ho avuto buone risposte e consigli e ogni tanto me li vado a rileggere e scopro sempre nuove sfumature, però su 450 risposte ce ne saranno almeno 300 che non c'entrano un bel niente...
> Scusate ragazzi, non abbiatene a male...


Hai tutte le ragioni.

Secondo me queste cose andrebbero regolate, ci sono forum in cui anche i quote integrali, seppur leciti, vengono sanzionati.

Sarà un eccesso anche quello, oppure no, ma di fatto qui l'OT regna sovrano.


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Hai tutte le ragioni.
> 
> Secondo me queste cose andrebbero regolate, ci sono forum in cui anche i quote integrali, seppur leciti, vengono sanzionati.
> 
> Sarà un eccesso anche quello, oppure no, ma di fatto qui l'OT regna sovrano.


L'ordine e' nel disordine 

*
È nel grande ordine che vi è un piccolo disordine. *
(Gottfried Leibniz)

:mrgreen:



http://www.giannicambiaso.it/abrahamson_freedman_forza_del_disordine.html

:carneval:​


----------



## dottor manhattan (12 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'ordine e' nel disordine
> 
> *
> È nel grande ordine che vi è un piccolo disordine. *
> ...


Dici?

Personalmente non è che mi infastidisca, solo che a volte si esagera perché si potrebbe disquisire comunque ma altrove, in post dedicati. In questo io ci vedo solo disordine.


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> Personalmente non è che mi infastidisca, solo che a volte si esagera perché si potrebbe disquisire comunque ma altrove, in post dedicati. In questo io ci vedo solo disordine.


Ho capito, c'hai ragione e condivido  molta gente confonde la Liberta' con il Libertinaggio, pensa te  ... e sono tutti adulti  io capisco a volte la battuta di spirito, umoristica  molte volte serve per distendere l'atmosfera, ma .... il troppo stroppia sempre :up: ci vorrebbe la "giusta misura"


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma imputi questo tuo cambiamento emotivo alla storia con la tua amante? E' questa che ti ha portato a cambiare?


Buongiorno e buon lunedi'!!
Non lo so Sabina,chiaro che queste cose un po'segnano....no dell'alltra mi frega poco e niente,e'in generale credo.
Il fine settimana ho pensato solo a mia moglie,e nel complesso tutto e'andato piu'che bene...vedremo...oggi ..
ciao


----------



## tradito77 (30 Marzo 2011)

Dopo un po' di giorni "tranquilli", eccomi di nuovo qua.
Qualche giorno fa, a cena da amici, salta fuori un discorso su Gardaland e i giochi più forti come montagne russe & c.
La mia compagna esce con una frase del tipo che adora questi giochi perchè quando scendi hai l'adrenalina a 1000 e "ti senti viva".
Da qui per me il passo è breve, e ricollego il tutto alla faccenda del tradimento. Ripartono le mie seghe mentali, penso che la chiave di tutto, il motivo che l'ha portata a tradirmi e che non è mai emerso chiaramente sia proprio questo: aveva bisogno di un'emozione forte per sentirsi viva?
Ammetto che dopo più di 15 anni insieme di cui 6 di convivenza, la nostra vita aveva raggiunto una certa "sana" monotonia, però ricordo che tempo prima ne avevamo anche parlato di una cosa del genere e ci eravamo trovati d'accordo sul fatto che non avevamo bisogno di grandi cose e che ci bastava stare insieme e invecchiare godendoci la nostra "monotonia"...
Non so più cosa pensare... Devo riparlarle ma ogni volta stiamo male entrambi.....


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Dopo un po' di giorni "tranquilli", eccomi di nuovo qua.
> Qualche giorno fa, a cena da amici, salta fuori un discorso su Gardaland e i giochi più forti come montagne russe & c.
> La mia compagna esce con una frase del tipo che adora questi giochi perchè quando scendi hai l'adrenalina a 1000 e "ti senti viva".
> Da qui per me il passo è breve, e ricollego il tutto alla faccenda del tradimento. Ripartono le mie seghe mentali, penso che la chiave di tutto, il motivo che l'ha portata a tradirmi e che non è mai emerso chiaramente sia proprio questo: aveva bisogno di un'emozione forte per sentirsi viva?
> ...


Stop! Avete già parlato, avete messo in "chiaro" molte cose e vi sentite male perchè in queste cose non sussiste una reale via di fuga.

Prova a non tornare sui tuoi passi, lei ha solo innescato i "tuoi" pensieri.

Ha ragione sul sentirsi vivi, la sana monotonia non è una soluzione duratura. Dovresti pensarla anche tu cosi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Stop! Avete già parlato, avete messo in "chiaro" molte cose e vi sentite male perchè in queste cose non sussiste una reale via di fuga.
> 
> Prova a non tornare sui tuoi passi, lei ha solo innescato i "tuoi" pensieri.
> 
> Ha ragione sul sentirsi vivi, la sana monotonia non è una soluzione duratura. Dovresti pensarla anche tu cosi.



Concordo.

(DM ma tu non vieni al raduno?)


----------



## Tubarao (30 Marzo 2011)

Tradito77, potresti definire meglio il concetto di "sana monotonia" ?


----------



## Mari' (30 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> (*DM ma tu non vieni al raduno?*)


Se glielo chiedi con quello avatar, non credo ... salvo poi   :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Stop! Avete già parlato, avete messo in "chiaro" molte cose e vi sentite male perchè in queste cose non sussiste una reale via di fuga.
> 
> Prova a non tornare sui tuoi passi, lei ha solo innescato i "tuoi" pensieri.
> 
> Ha ragione sul sentirsi vivi, la sana monotonia non è una soluzione duratura. Dovresti pensarla anche tu cosi.


 concordo su tutto!!:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se glielo chiedi con quello avatar, non credo ... salvo poi   :mrgreen: :rotfl:


ma dai che sono buona....... la katana è solo per i parassiti (huge vermin!)... DM non ha nulla da temere


----------



## Mari' (30 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma dai che sono buona....... la katana è solo per i parassiti (huge vermin!)... DM non ha nulla da temere


Vediamo cosa risponde


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> (DM ma tu non vieni al raduno?)


Non verrò. Praticamente non posso.

Ma è solo una parte della mia ritrosia, perchè in questo momento non me la sentirei. Allo stesso tempo provo una curiosità immensa. Mai dire mai.

Grazie, per il pensiero.


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vediamo cosa risponde


Nient'altro che la verità.

Spero ti piaccia Marì.


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Non verrò. Praticamente non posso.
> 
> Ma è solo una parte della mia ritrosia, perchè in questo momento non me la sentirei. Allo stesso tempo provo una curiosità immensa. Mai dire mai.
> 
> Grazie, per il pensiero.


 peccato


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> peccato


Quindi tu vai!

Quintina proteggila tu.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Quindi tu vai!
> 
> Quintina proteggila tu.


sì sì, non ti preoccupare.

Ma se vuoi proteggo anche te, dai........


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sì sì, non ti preoccupare.
> 
> Ma se vuoi proteggo anche te, dai........


Se vuoi.

Ma preferirei fare da solo, altrimenti mi adagio e rammollisco.


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Quindi tu vai!
> 
> Quintina proteggila tu.


 si io vado.....ma dici che ho bisogno di protezione?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Se vuoi.
> 
> Ma preferirei fare da solo, altrimenti mi adagio e rammollisco.


ma intendevo al raduno... dai...


----------



## tradito77 (30 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tradito77, potresti definire meglio il concetto di "sana monotonia" ?


Beh, dai, quello che succede a tutte le coppie dopo anni insieme.
Ho aggiunto "sana" perchè per me c'è sempre stato prima di tutto il rispetto e la fiducia in lei, inoltre come ho detto dopo eravamo entrambi coscienti di questa evoluzione della nostra vita.
Bello che io stavo anche pensando a nuove cose, esperienze, ecc. da introdurre nella nostra vita, ma dato il mio carattere "poltrone" probabilmente sono arrivato tardi e lei si è sfogata in altro modo...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Dopo un po' di giorni "tranquilli", eccomi di nuovo qua.
> Qualche giorno fa, a cena da amici, salta fuori un discorso su Gardaland e i giochi più forti come montagne russe & c.
> La mia compagna esce con una frase del tipo che adora questi giochi perchè quando scendi hai l'adrenalina a 1000 e "ti senti viva".
> Da qui per me il passo è breve, e ricollego il tutto alla faccenda del tradimento. Ripartono le mie seghe mentali, penso che la chiave di tutto, il motivo che l'ha portata a tradirmi e che non è mai emerso chiaramente sia proprio questo: aveva bisogno di un'emozione forte per sentirsi viva?
> ...


E'vero ,le cose nascoste,telefoni segreti,incontri tipo 007,attento a questo e quell'altro....il tradimento e'anche questo,,tantissima andrenalina...in effetti dopo 24 anni di matrimonio,il mio caso,ci sta'.
Io sono sincero e diretto e te lo dico,ma questo non vuole dire che lei pensi ancora a quelle cose.
Non ci pensare piu'....non parlarle piu'..divertitevi e fate l'amore tutte le sere..vedrai che sparisce tutto..ciao in bocca al lupo


----------



## tradito77 (30 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Stop! Avete già parlato, avete messo in "chiaro" molte cose e vi sentite male perchè in queste cose non sussiste una reale via di fuga.
> 
> Prova a non tornare sui tuoi passi, lei ha solo innescato i "tuoi" pensieri.
> 
> Ha ragione sul sentirsi vivi, la sana monotonia non è una soluzione duratura. Dovresti pensarla anche tu cosi.


Quella frase si riferiva al discorso Gardaland, probabilmente se le dico quello che penso lei negherà.

La "sana" monotonia, lo svegliarsi la mattina con al fianco sempre la stessa persona ma con il sorriso, uscire dal lavoro con le palle girate e correre a casa solo per stare sul divano a cazzeggiare con lei, fare sempre le stesse cose ma non sentirne il peso perchè si condividono, ......  
Per me non era così male...


----------



## tradito77 (30 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non ci pensare piu'....non parlarle piu'..divertitevi e fate l'amore tutte le sere..vedrai che sparisce tutto..ciao in bocca al lupo


All'inizio è stato così, sembrava poter funzionare, poi tutto è tornato a galla (a me)...


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> All'inizio è stato così, sembrava poter funzionare, poi tutto è tornato a galla (a me)...


 è normale che torni a galla...datti tempo...vedrai che col tempo tornerà a galla sempre meno...
fidati!


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> All'inizio è stato così, sembrava poter funzionare, poi tutto è tornato a galla (a me)...


non è strano che torni a galla

però è vero che ti torna a galla anche su base di imput molto molto indiretti


----------



## tradito77 (30 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non è strano che torni a galla
> 
> però è vero che ti torna a galla anche su base di imput molto molto indiretti


...le famose "seghe mentali" di cui parlavo molti post addietro... 

Comunque il sapere che è "normale" mi rincuora un po'


----------



## Giolovegio (30 Marzo 2011)

*Hai fatto male ad accettare il tradimento quindi è normale ke poi x ogni cosa ti passi tutto davanti.Certo,non metto in dubbio ke il tradimento si possa perdonare,ma poi?Kiediti se fossi stato tu a tradirla x primo lei come si sarebbe comportata...e magari kiediti se tu la tradissi ora lei come si comporterebbe(te lo dico io......ti lascerebbe subito).......E poi ricordati una cosa ki tradisce una volta prima o poi ci ricade.......e il tradito rimane vittima a vita perkè sono cose ke segnano l'esistenza e i rapporti futuri.*
*Se si accetta il tradimento si deve anke dimenticare altrimenti sarà l'ossessione della tua vita e non vivrai bene.*


----------



## Tubarao (30 Marzo 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> *Hai fatto male ad accettare il tradimento quindi è normale ke poi x ogni cosa ti passi tutto davanti.Certo,non metto in dubbio ke il tradimento si possa perdonare,ma poi?Kiediti se fossi stato tu a tradirla x primo lei come si sarebbe comportata...e magari kiediti se tu la tradissi ora lei come si comporterebbe(te lo dico io......ti lascerebbe subito).......E poi ricordati una cosa ki tradisce una volta prima o poi ci ricade.......e il tradito rimane vittima a vita perkè sono cose ke segnano l'esistenza e i rapporti futuri.*
> *Se si accetta il tradimento si deve anke dimenticare altrimenti sarà l'ossessione della tua vita e non vivrai bene.*


Se mia nonna non fosse morta ora sarebbe ancora, anzi scusa, ankora, viva.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> *Hai fatto male ad accettare il tradimento quindi è normale ke poi x ogni cosa ti passi tutto davanti.Certo,non metto in dubbio ke il tradimento si possa perdonare,ma poi?Kiediti se fossi stato tu a tradirla x primo lei come si sarebbe comportata...e magari kiediti se tu la tradissi ora lei come si comporterebbe(te lo dico io......ti lascerebbe subito).......E poi ricordati una cosa ki tradisce una volta prima o poi ci ricade.......e il tradito rimane vittima a vita perkè sono cose ke segnano l'esistenza e i rapporti futuri.*
> *Se si accetta il tradimento si deve anke dimenticare altrimenti sarà l'ossessione della tua vita e non vivrai bene.*


kaspita 
le sai tutte!


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> *Hai fatto male ad accettare il tradimento quindi è normale ke poi x ogni cosa ti passi tutto davanti.Certo,non metto in dubbio ke il tradimento si possa perdonare,ma poi?Kiediti se fossi stato tu a tradirla x primo lei come si sarebbe comportata...e magari kiediti se tu la tradissi ora lei come si comporterebbe(te lo dico io......ti lascerebbe subito).......E poi ricordati una cosa ki tradisce una volta prima o poi ci ricade.......e il tradito rimane vittima a vita perkè sono cose ke segnano l'esistenza e i rapporti futuri.*
> *Se si accetta il tradimento si deve anke dimenticare altrimenti sarà l'ossessione della tua vita e non vivrai bene.*


secondo me nella netiquette di un forum dovrebbe comparire una regola per la quale non sia possibile massacrare in questo modo la lingua italiana.
non è questione di forma ma di rispetto. cribbio
a morte le cappa


----------



## Giolovegio (30 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se mia nonna non fosse morta ora sarebbe ancora, anzi scusa, ankora, viva.


 Noto ke non ti piacciono quelli ke scrivono con la "K".bhè a me non piacciono quelli ke continuano at attaccarsi a ste cose......
Non c'è nessuna regola.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me nella netiquette di un forum dovrebbe comparire una regola per la quale non sia possibile massacrare in questo modo la lingua italiana.
> non è questione di forma ma di rispetto. *cribbio*
> amorte le cappa


E no :mrgreen: Posso accettare tutto, ma cribbio no :mrgreen: E' quasi al livello delle K.


----------



## Giolovegio (30 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me nella netiquette di un forum dovrebbe comparire una regola per la quale non sia possibile massacrare in questo modo la lingua italiana.
> non è questione di forma ma di rispetto. cribbio
> a morte le cappa


Non dare consigli agli altri parlando di regole della lingua italiana se poi ti perdi in un bikkiere di acqua scrivendo *netiquette* ke non fa parte della lingua italiana.
Ah dimenticavo anke *forum* non fa parte della lingua italiana


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E no :mrgreen: Posso accettare tutto, ma cribbio no :mrgreen: E' quasi al livello delle K.


 :mrgreenps


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E no :mrgreen: Posso accettare tutto, ma cribbio no :mrgreen: E' quasi al livello delle K.


kribbio


----------



## Tubarao (30 Marzo 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> Noto ke non ti piacciono quelli ke scrivono con la "K".bhè a me non piacciono quelli ke continuano at attaccarsi a ste cose......
> Non c'è nessuna regola.


Pensa, io invece ho commentato più che altro l'ovvietà e la _luogocomunosità _del tuo post, poi, siccome anche io non posso vedere uno ke skrive con le k, tra l'altro in un forum, dove la comunicazione è dilatata nel tempo e non c'è nessun bisogno di velocità nella comunicazione come avviene ad esempio in una chat in tempo reale, allora, ho messo pure lo strapuntino sulla K.


----------



## Giolovegio (30 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensa, io invece ho commentato più che altro l'ovvietà e la _luogocomunosità _del tuo post, poi, siccome anche io non posso vedere uno ke skrive con le k, tra l'altra in un forum, dove la comunicazione è dilatata nel tempo e non c'è nessun bisogno di velocità nella comunicazione, allora, ho messo pure lo strapuntino sulla K.


 Sai,non vedo il motivo di discutere sul modo in cui uno scrive.........altrimenti si potrebbe discutere sul nik ke uno mette oppure sull'avatar,.......ma qua scriviamo nei post degli altri quindi meglio non uscire fuori argomento.Naturalmente questo è il mio pensiero.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2011)

*parlando di contenuti*



Giolovegio ha detto:


> *Hai fatto male ad accettare il tradimento quindi è normale ke poi x ogni cosa ti passi tutto davanti.Certo,non metto in dubbio ke il tradimento si possa perdonare,ma poi?Kiediti se fossi stato tu a tradirla x primo lei come si sarebbe comportata...e magari kiediti se tu la tradissi ora lei come si comporterebbe(te lo dico io......ti lascerebbe subito).......E poi ricordati una cosa ki tradisce una volta prima o poi ci ricade.......e il tradito rimane vittima a vita perkè sono cose ke segnano l'esistenza e i rapporti futuri.*
> *Se si accetta il tradimento si deve anke dimenticare altrimenti sarà l'ossessione della tua vita e non vivrai bene.*


 su cosa basi questa tua sicurezza?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> su cosa basi questa tua sicurezza?


io mi chiedo perchè tra le tante certezze espresse ti interessa proprio quella


----------



## Giolovegio (30 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> su cosa basi questa tua sicurezza?


 La mia non è una sicurezza.............è ciò ke penso(e posso sbagliare)......ma in giro ne ho visti di casi del genere,persone ke avevano tradito e state perdonate x poi incavolarsi dopo se venivano tradite.


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io mi chiedo perchè tra le tante certezze espresse ti interessa proprio quella


 chettefrega:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> chettefrega:mrgreen:


che modi! :unhappy:


:carneval:


----------



## tradito77 (30 Marzo 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> La mia non è una sicurezza.............è ciò ke penso(e posso sbagliare)......ma in giro ne ho visti di casi del genere,persone ke avevano tradito e state perdonate x poi incavolarsi dopo se venivano tradite.



Guarda, noi siamo andati un bel po' più avanti. Questa fase l'abbiamo superata subito.
Comunque un secondo tradimento è un rischio che ho deciso di correre tanto quanto si corre il rischio di essere traditi quando ci si fidanza o ci si sposa la prima volta!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Guarda, noi siamo andati un bel po' più avanti. Questa fase l'abbiamo superata subito.
> Comunque un secondo tradimento è un rischio che ho deciso di correre tanto quanto si corre il rischio di essere traditi quando ci si fidanza o ci si sposa la prima volta!


Beh con il secondo...non pui più dire, ok, è stata una sbandata...capisci che l'altro è fatto in un certo modo eh?
Hai solo una via...che sia una fase passeggera...
Senti sarò franco con te:
Quando avevo 30 anni avevo la smania per certe cose.
Poi dalla sera alla mattina, non me ne è più fregato un cazzo.
Tu mi chiedi, conte ma che gusto ci trovavi?
Io ti dico...non lo so...all'epoca vivevo per quelle cose, ora vivo meglio senza, ma per fortuna le ho avute nel momento che mi servivano.
A me ragazzi ha colpito da matti Nausicaa, quando ha detto, non prometterò fedeltà, ma spero che come dire che un uomo mi faccia passare la necessità di cercare altrove, perchè lui è più di quanto potessi immaginare.


----------



## Kid (31 Marzo 2011)

Sei un tradito e sei pur edel mio anno... quindi mi sento in dovere di dirtelo: hai fatto bene a perdonare, perchè non saresti stato in grado di perdonarti se non le avessi dato un'altra possibilità. 

Si certo, poi c'è il rancore, ci sono i brutti pensieri che non scompariranno mai del tutto, ci saranno incomprensioni, il rapporto non sarà mai più come prima forse... ma che altro avresti potuto fare? 

Almeno con la TUA coscienza sei a posto.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Marzo 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> Non dare consigli agli altri parlando di regole della lingua italiana se poi ti perdi in un bikkiere di acqua scrivendo *netiquette* ke non fa parte della lingua italiana.
> Ah dimenticavo anke *forum* non fa parte della lingua italiana


 
Ascolta la voce della saggezza....con le persone che ti criticano non concordo mai..anzi spesso ci siamo bastonati ma stavolta...
l'uso della k e'assurdo....i ragazzi non imparano l'italiano se la usano..come 6  invece di sei
Gia'che tra msn,facebook et ,non parlano piu'....ti sfido a darmi torto


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ascolta la voce della saggezza....*con le persone che ti criticano non concordo mai..anzi spesso ci siamo bastonati ma stavolta...*
> l'uso della k e'assurdo....i ragazzi non imparano l'italiano se la usano..come 6 invece di sei
> Gia'che tra msn,facebook et ,non parlano piu'....ti sfido a darmi torto


guarda lothar che non occorre ogni volta precisare...se non hai pregiudizi ti capiterà a volte di concordare altre di dissentire...non è normale?


----------



## Kid (31 Marzo 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> Noto ke non ti piacciono quelli ke scrivono con la "K".bhè a me non piacciono quelli ke continuano at attaccarsi a ste cose......
> Non c'è nessuna regola.



Io vorrei solo sapere chi ha lanciato questa moda. Ditemi solo questo, non voglio coinvolgere altri. Datemelo qui, anche solo per 10 minuti.


----------



## dottor manhattan (31 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Quella frase si riferiva al discorso Gardaland, probabilmente se le dico quello che penso lei negherà.
> 
> La "sana" monotonia, lo svegliarsi la mattina con al fianco sempre la stessa persona ma con il sorriso, uscire dal lavoro con le palle girate e correre a casa solo per stare sul divano a cazzeggiare con lei, fare sempre le stesse cose ma non sentirne il peso perchè si condividono, ......
> Per me non era così male...


Guarda, capisco cosa intendi. Ma vale solo per te, per il tuo carattere.
E' da quando ti ho letto per la prima volta che ti considero un tipo "tranquillo". Te l'ho anche detto da qualche parte.

Nel senso che mi sembri uno con pochi grilli per la testa, e soddisfatto della TUA vita.

Ma sei anche privo di stimoli, che non hai e che non cerchi, soprattutto per te. Purtroppo quella sana monotonia sarà pure sana ma metti in conto che per lei non è così, punto.

La verità è che certi stimoli il più delle volte sono insignificanti ed inutili, ma non è il loro valore a fare la differenza quanto la valenza che hanno su ognuno di noi. Per questo non dovresti meravigliarti se lei, su delle innocenti montagne russe, abbia provato quella sensazione.

Come puoi credere di poter controllare in qualche modo la sua esistenza cosi come fai con la tua?


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Guarda, capisco cosa intendi. Ma vale solo per te, per il tuo carattere.
> E' da quando ti ho letto per la prima volta che ti considero un tipo "tranquillo". Te l'ho anche detto da qualche parte.
> 
> Nel senso che mi sembri uno con pochi grilli per la testa, e soddisfatto della TUA vita.
> ...


quanto dici è giusto in generale

ma può anche essere che la moglie di tradito sia davvero contenta di quella che lui chiama monotonia, il cui concetto è sempre soggettivo

che quel che è successo abbia origini diverse


vorrei solo dire a tradito che smetta per quanto possibile di rimuginare su qualunque appiglio

io adoro le montagne russe 
le provo tutte
e dove ti fanno la foto escon fuori immagini di pura felicità
ma che piaccia quella sensazione non implica che si sia predisposti a un tradimento futuro


----------



## dottor manhattan (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quanto dici è giusto in generale
> 
> ma può anche essere che la moglie di tradito sia davvero contenta di quella che lui chiama monotonia, il cui concetto è sempre soggettivo
> 
> ...


Grazie per l'addendum, perchè era quello che intendevo.


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Grazie per l'addendum, perchè era quello che intendevo.


prego
ma correggimi il refuso dal quote 
chè m'è preso un colpo


----------



## tradito77 (31 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Guarda, capisco cosa intendi. Ma vale solo per te, per il tuo carattere.
> E' da quando ti ho letto per la prima volta che ti considero un tipo "tranquillo". Te l'ho anche detto da qualche parte.
> 
> Nel senso che mi sembri uno con pochi grilli per la testa, e soddisfatto della TUA vita.
> ...


Ok, ma come ti ho detto eravamo entrambi coscienti di questo.
E io le ho sempre detto chiaramente tutto.
Poi, se lei me l'avesse chiesto, l'avrei seguita in capo al mondo per starle vicino.
Infine, io non voglio controllare nessuno, le ho sempre lasciato la massima libertà e dato la massima fiducia, sono sempre stato onesto in tutto e infatti non c'è mai stato un episodio che mi ha fatto dubitare di lei.
Preferivo essere lasciato che tradito. Questa condizione mi fa malissimo...


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

e aggiungo per Tradito

lei ha espesso quel desiderio
tu ti sei impanicato

stupiscila
organizza per voi un we a eurodisney
e prenotale un tot di giri sulle montagne russe
(in quel parco quelle coperte son le più belle, secondo me)
o in un altro parco divertimenti che non conosce


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prego
> ma correggimi il refuso dal quote
> chè m'è preso un colpo


 ma penza


----------



## dottor manhattan (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prego
> ma correggimi il refuso dal quote
> chè m'è preso un colpo


Amoremio, io non vedo i miei di refusi, figurati gli altri.

Di cosa parli?


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma penza


 
so' sensibbbbile


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Amoremio, io non vedo i miei di refusi, figurati gli altri.
> 
> Di cosa parli?


ultima riga

un "sensazione" che fa senso:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e aggiungo per Tradito
> 
> lei ha espesso quel desiderio
> tu ti sei impanicato
> ...


Stiamo attenti comunque e parlo in generale, dare consigli pratici proiettando sugli altri cose che stupirebbero noi.
Di fatto ogni volta che ho applicato certi consigli letti qui dentro ad Astro...il risultato è stato disastroso.
In questo senso Lothar ha ragione quando percepisce certe affermazioni come dettami da maestre di vita.
Più ci si impegna in un rapporto, più l'altro pretende: quindi meglio fregarsene e disimpegnarsi.


----------



## dottor manhattan (31 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ok, ma come ti ho detto eravamo entrambi coscienti di questo.
> E io le ho sempre detto chiaramente tutto.
> Poi, se lei me l'avesse chiesto, l'avrei seguita in capo al mondo per starle vicino.
> Infine, io non voglio controllare nessuno, le ho sempre lasciato la massima libertà e dato la massima fiducia, sono sempre stato onesto in tutto e infatti non c'è mai stato un episodio che mi ha fatto dubitare di lei.
> Preferivo essere lasciato che tradito. Questa condizione mi fa malissimo...


Alla faccia del tuo Darwin e del suo concetto di adattamento...

Si vede che sei ripiombato nel tuo sconforto.

Preferivi quindi tornare indietro, involvere.

O preferisci credere che un rapporto possa restare costantemente fedele?

Secondo me non ne esistono, io vedo solo rapporti duraturi ma rattoppati.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Alla faccia del tuo Darwin e del suo concetto di adattamento...
> 
> Si vede che sei ripiombato nel tuo sconforto.
> 
> ...


Ma che cazzate...
Come se mia moglie avesse detto...preferisco morire che affrontare le chemio...
Ok cara, preferisco abbandonarti...che venir tradito da te...pur sapendo che tradire è una cazzata?

Insomma basta (bestema) quando ci renderemo conto che soffriamo tanto per un tradimento subito solo in misura di quello che pensiamo di noi stessi eh? Arriviamo a dirci, è colpa mia che non l'ho saputa amare, comprendere...che non sono stato capace di farla godere a tal punto...

Basta.
Ti ha tradito?
Ok, ti ha solo dimostrato che è una stronza troia traditrice.

Tu devi decidere: voglio una così come compagna? Si o no?
Se è NO, la mandi a cagare.
Se è SI, te la devi tenere così. (Magari sfruttando il diritto, ora acquisito, di farti cagne e porche, pur di star bene con te stesso).

FOrse non si tratta di perdonare: ma di prendere atto e agire di conseguenza.

Poi se hai amiche scafate ti rassereni, magari ste amiche, ti dicono...ma dai sai come siamo noi donne eh? Tutte ufficialmente fedeli...Ok?


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stiamo attenti comunque e parlo in generale, dare consigli pratici proiettando sugli altri cose che stupirebbero noi.
> Di fatto ogni volta che ho applicato certi consigli letti qui dentro ad Astro...il risultato è stato disastroso.
> In questo senso Lothar ha ragione quando percepisce certe affermazioni come dettami da maestre di vita.
> *Più ci si impegna in un rapporto, più l'altro pretende: quindi meglio fregarsene e disimpegnarsi*.


è un concetto ben astruso, conte.
perlomeno in una coppia dove vi sia amore (o non lo prendi in considerazione).
non è che dai o prendi rispetto a quello che puoi "pretendere", semplicemente vivi con sincerità i tuoi sentimenti.
ho bestemmiato?


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che cazzate...
> Come se mia moglie avesse detto...preferisco morire che affrontare le chemio...
> Ok cara, preferisco abbandonarti...che venir tradito da te...pur sapendo che tradire è una cazzata?
> 
> ...


 ma come....


----------



## dottor manhattan (31 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che cazzate...
> Come se mia moglie avesse detto...preferisco morire che affrontare le chemio...
> Ok cara, preferisco abbandonarti...che venir tradito da te...pur sapendo che tradire è una cazzata?
> 
> ...


Quindi, da un casino, tiri fuori un casotto.

Comunque sono d'accordo sul prendere una posizione.

Ma Tradito77 la scelta la già fatta, ancora però non la "digerisce" e i presupposti non lasciano sperare che lo faccia a breve.


----------



## Kid (31 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Il Conte... fortuna manca poco al raduno perchè ho bisogno di vederlo di persona!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un concetto ben astruso, conte.
> perlomeno in una coppia dove vi sia amore (o non lo prendi in considerazione).
> non è che dai o prendi rispetto a quello che puoi "pretendere", semplicemente vivi con sincerità i tuoi sentimenti.
> ho bestemmiato?


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma quando mai io nella vita ho potuto godermi il lusso di vivere con sincerità i miei sentimenti? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma vuoi scherzare?
Sempre dovuto andare pian pianino, con il contagocce...sennò partono le accuse: corri troppo, hai fretta, sei egocentrico, monopolizzatore, la vita non ruota attorno a te, non ce la faccio a starti dietro, tu sei troppo in tutti i sensi, non fai mai quello che ti chiedo, non mi sai ascoltare, non mi capisci, sei uno schiacciasassi, tiri sempre conclusioni affrettate ed errate...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Guarda, capisco cosa intendi. Ma vale solo per te, per il tuo carattere.
> E' da quando ti ho letto per la prima volta che ti considero un tipo "tranquillo". Te l'ho anche detto da qualche parte.
> 
> Nel senso che mi sembri uno con pochi grilli per la testa, e soddisfatto della TUA vita.
> ...


:up::up:
Leggo lui e mi rendo conto che potrebbe essere mio marito a scriverle.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Quindi, da un casino, tiri fuori un casotto.
> 
> Comunque sono d'accordo sul prendere una posizione.
> 
> Ma Tradito77 la scelta la già fatta, ancora però non la "digerisce" e i presupposti non lasciano sperare che lo faccia a breve.


No sono io mona.
Ho risposto a te quello che avevo da dire a lui.
La scelta di tradito, a me pare rassegnazione.
Fa male la rassegnazione: ci riduce in larve.
Ogni volta che mi sono mostrato rassegnato...mi sono fatto schifo da solo.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...*
> Ma quando mai io nella vita ho potuto godermi il lusso di vivere con sincerità i miei sentimenti? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Ma vuoi scherzare?
> Sempre dovuto andare pian pianino, con il contagocce...sennò partono le accuse: corri troppo, hai fretta, sei egocentrico, monopolizzatore, la vita non ruota attorno a te, non ce la faccio a starti dietro, tu sei troppo in tutti i sensi, non fai mai quello che ti chiedo, non mi sai ascoltare, non mi capisci, sei uno schiacciasassi, tiri sempre conclusioni affrettate ed errate...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...


urla di dolore?
ma come mai sei ridotto a codesto modo? sono tutte prevenute o sei tu che ti poni male ?
tu sei troppo ? sì, convinto :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> urla di dolore?
> ma come mai sei ridotto a codesto modo? sono tutte prevenute o sei tu che ti poni male ?
> tu sei troppo ? sì, convinto :mrgreen:


No risate beffarde e grasse.
Minerva osserva...sono mesi che io non parlo più dei miei dolori.
Ho alzato la testa.
Sono stufo di aspettare.
Non ho tempo, per cazzate, ho troppe cose importanti da fare.
E ora faccio solo le cose prioritarie per me.
Non sono affatto ridotto male, ma scusami, adesso mi pappo tutte le opportunità che la mia condizione comporta.
E non sarò mai grato abbastanza a Chiara per avermi mostrato con crudezza le cose come stanno.
In questo senso lei è una donna sincera.
Come dire: Conte vuoi incarnare il ribelle jungeriano? Ok, queste sono le condizioni e i prezzi da pagare.
E io: ho quel denaro e per giunta me ne avanza per la vecchiaia.
Bevi Minerva...assaggia...


----------



## tradito77 (31 Marzo 2011)

Voglio dire a tutti che se sono qui è perchè voglio capire e capirmi.
Non sono rassegnato, solo triste.
Come carattere sono un debole, ma mi do il mio bel da fare.

Al Dr. Manhattan dico che preferirei tornare indietro nel tempo e cancellare tutto, ma non si può fare e quindi vado avanti. 
Certo che credo che un rapporto possa restare costantemente fedele, non per sempre, ma non capisco perchè si debba arrivare al tradimento quando basta (cito un altro post) "prendersi le proprie responsabilità" e ammettere che ci sono dei problemi e affrontarli o ammettere un amore è finito e passare oltre...
Ripeto, questo l'avrei accettato (ovviamente soffrendo), ma il tradimento, pur comprendendone le motivazioni, non lo concepisco.


----------



## pescerosso (31 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Voglio dire a tutti che se sono qui è perchè voglio capire e capirmi.
> Non sono rassegnato, solo triste.
> Come carattere sono un debole, ma mi do il mio bel da fare.
> 
> ...


Alle volte non ti rendi conto dei problemi che ci sono in una coppia, soprattutto se sono anni che si stà insieme. La quotidianità ti fa perdere di vista la coppia. Almeno, questo è quello che è successo a me. Con "l'aggravante" che io per l'altro ho perso proprio la testa. E dopo un anno ne mio marito ne' io abbiamo superato la cosa e stiamo valutando la possibilità di separarci. Se non si riesce a passare oltre, la coppia scoppia, è inevitabile.


----------



## dottor manhattan (31 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Voglio dire a tutti che se sono qui è perchè voglio capire e capirmi.
> Non sono rassegnato, solo triste.
> Come carattere sono un debole, ma mi do il mio bel da fare.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma, se è come dici tu, il vostro amore non è finito.
> 
> Quindi, se lo vuoi, hai solo quella strada da percorrere.
> 
> ...


 
quotone stratosferico :up:


----------



## tradito77 (31 Marzo 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma, se è come dici tu, il vostro amore non è finito.
> 
> Quindi, se lo vuoi, hai solo quella strada da percorrere.
> 
> ...


Sono pronto a tutto, da questo lato mi sono già evoluto, solo il continuo ripensare alla faccenda mi fa star male.
Avete detto che il tempo mi aiuterà, quindi aspetterò.
Poi non pensate che io sia lì tutto il giorno a piangermi addosso. Con lei la vita va avanti. Se non sono io a tirar fuori la questione, per lei è come se niente fosse (anche se mi ha confermato più volte di star male dentro per quello che ha fatto). Solo che a volte il pensiero va lì, e quando ci va inizia a crearsi un vortice di pensieri e in breve diventa un tornado (le solite cose che vi avevo già detto: perchè, come ho fatto a non capirlo, dove ho sbagliato, dov'ero quel giorno,...).


----------



## Tubarao (31 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Solo che a volte il pensiero va lì, e quando ci va inizia a crearsi un vortice di pensieri e in breve diventa un tornado (le solite cose che vi avevo già detto: perchè, come ho fatto a non capirlo, dove ho sbagliato, dov'ero quel giorno,...).


I know the feeling. Anche se in occasioni decisamente più leggere rispetto a queste, ci sono volte in cui mi piacerebbe avere una maledetta macchina del tempo. Scommetto che quando ti prendono quei momenti anche Sherlock Holmes, Poirot e la Signora Fletcher messi insieme ti farebbero una sega: ricolleghi indizi, parole, espressioni, squilli di telefono e uscite a comprare le sigarette (ma come non fumi ? Ho cominciato oggi). 

Pero vorrei farti una domanda: oggi pomeriggio ricadi in uno di quei tornadi psichici di cui parli, arrivo io novello Tubarao Pitagorico, e ti dico: "Guarda, ho appena inventato la macchina del tempo per riportarti a quel giorno in cui lei.....". Come la useresti ? La useresti per beccarla e gridarle in faccia tutta la rabbia e sfogare il dolore che sicuramente provi quando pensi a certe cose. Oppure la useresti per tornare a mettere a posto i momenti in cui tu pensi di aver sbagliato. Se mi dici che la useresti solo nel secondo modo e al primo modo non ci pensi per niente, ti dico già da adesso che non ti credo. Però posso dirti che col tempo, ti renderai conto che non avrai bisogno di nessuna macchina del tempo, solo che il tempo passa lento vero ?


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Voglio dire a tutti che se sono qui è perchè voglio capire e capirmi.
> Non sono rassegnato, solo triste.
> Come carattere sono un debole, ma mi do il mio bel da fare.
> 
> ...


 già, il punto è sempre questo


----------



## Giolovegio (31 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sono pronto a tutto, da questo lato mi sono già evoluto, solo il continuo ripensare alla faccenda mi fa star male.
> Avete detto che il tempo mi aiuterà, quindi aspetterò.
> Poi non pensate che io sia lì tutto il giorno a piangermi addosso. Con lei la vita va avanti. Se non sono io a tirar fuori la questione, per lei è come se niente fosse (anche se mi ha confermato più volte di star male dentro per quello che ha fatto). Solo che a volte il pensiero va lì, e quando ci va inizia a crearsi un vortice di pensieri e in breve diventa un tornado (le solite cose che vi avevo già detto: perchè, come ho fatto a non capirlo, dove ho sbagliato, dov'ero quel giorno,...).


* Io non so se sei davvero tu a volerti male............o forse sono io a non capire..*
*Il tempo non potrà aiutarti,e scusami x la frankezza.Quando hai accettato il tradimento avresti dovuto eliminare in quel momento ogni dubbio futuro,ma non lo hai fatto ed è normale ke basta poco x venire tutto a galla.Ok,tu hai perdonato x amore.............ma se non sbaglio tu sei stato tradito e quando si tradisce non si ama.La tua lei magari puo anke star male dentro x quel ke ha fatto ma il suo male non è paragonabile al tuo perkè "lei" nel momento in cui ti ha tradito non ha pensato al male ke poteva causarti.*
*Non logorarti,non cadere nell'assurdità di ki si kiede "dove ho sbagliato".........Lo sbaglio è stato solo suo e tu non hai nessuna colpa,perkè se davvero tu avevi qualke colpa lei avrebbe dovuto parlartene x risolvere la situazione,quindi non devi assolutamente incolparti di nulla,perkè non esiste nessuna ragione x tradire ki si ama veramente.*
*Hai due alternative...............1° Lasciare tutto e cambiare totalmente vita.  2° Andare avanti iniziando da zero cancellando quel ricordo.*
*Ricorda ke l'unica persona importante sei tu..e solo tu puoi decidere se VUOI star bene o no.*


----------



## tradito77 (31 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I know the feeling. Anche se in occasioni decisamente più leggere rispetto a queste, ci sono volte in cui mi piacerebbe avere una maledetta macchina del tempo. Scommetto che quando ti prendono quei momenti anche Sherlock Holmes, Poirot e la Signora Fletcher messi insieme ti farebbero una sega: ricolleghi indizi, parole, espressioni, squilli di telefono e uscite a comprare le sigarette (ma come non fumi ? Ho cominciato oggi).
> 
> Pero vorrei farti una domanda: oggi pomeriggio ricadi in uno di quei tornadi psichici di cui parli, arrivo io novello Tubarao Pitagorico, e ti dico: "Guarda, ho appena inventato la macchina del tempo per riportarti a quel giorno in cui lei.....". Come la useresti ? La useresti per beccarla e gridarle in faccia tutta la rabbia e sfogare il dolore che sicuramente provi quando pensi a certe cose. Oppure la useresti per tornare a mettere a posto i momenti in cui tu pensi di aver sbagliato. Se mi dici che la useresti solo nel secondo modo e al primo modo non ci pensi per niente, ti dico già da adesso che non ti credo. Però posso dirti che col tempo, ti renderai conto che non avrai bisogno di nessuna macchina del tempo, solo che il tempo passa lento vero ?


Puoi non credermi ma al primo non ci penso e vado direttamente al secondo...


----------



## tradito77 (31 Marzo 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> * Io non so se sei davvero tu a volerti male............o forse sono io a non capire..*
> *Il tempo non potrà aiutarti,e scusami x la frankezza.Quando hai accettato il tradimento avresti dovuto eliminare in quel momento ogni dubbio futuro,ma non lo hai fatto ed è normale ke basta poco x venire tutto a galla.Ok,tu hai perdonato x amore.............ma se non sbaglio tu sei stato tradito e quando si tradisce non si ama.La tua lei magari puo anke star male dentro x quel ke ha fatto ma il suo male non è paragonabile al tuo perkè "lei" nel momento in cui ti ha tradito non ha pensato al male ke poteva causarti.*
> *Non logorarti,non cadere nell'assurdità di ki si kiede "dove ho sbagliato".........Lo sbaglio è stato solo suo e tu non hai nessuna colpa,perkè se davvero tu avevi qualke colpa lei avrebbe dovuto parlartene x risolvere la situazione,quindi non devi assolutamente incolparti di nulla,perkè non esiste nessuna ragione x tradire ki si ama veramente.*
> *Hai due alternative...............1° Lasciare tutto e cambiare totalmente vita. 2° Andare avanti iniziando da zero cancellando quel ricordo.*
> *Ricorda ke l'unica persona importante sei tu..e solo tu puoi decidere se VUOI star bene o no.*


Se rileggi bene tutta la discussione dal primo all'ultimo post, troverai che sono già ben oltre queste situazioni...


----------



## Simy (31 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Se rileggi bene tutta la discussione dal primo all'ultimo post, troverai che sono già ben oltre queste situazioni...


 :up:


----------



## Giolovegio (31 Marzo 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Se rileggi bene tutta la discussione dal primo all'ultimo post, troverai che sono già ben oltre queste situazioni...


 A me non sembra ke tu sia oltre visto ke in un precedente messaggio hai scritto:Con lei la vita va avanti. Se non sono io a tirar fuori la questione, per lei è come se niente fosse (anche se mi ha confermato più volte di star male dentro per quello che ha fatto). Solo che a volte il pensiero va lì, e quando ci va inizia a crearsi un vortice di pensieri e in breve diventa un tornado (le solite cose che vi avevo già detto: perchè, come ho fatto a non capirlo, dove ho sbagliato, dov'ero quel giorno,...).


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> A me non sembra ke tu sia oltre visto ke in un precedente messaggio hai scritto:Con lei la vita va avanti. Se non sono io a tirar fuori la questione, per lei è come se niente fosse (anche se mi ha confermato più volte di star male dentro per quello che ha fatto). Solo che a volte il pensiero va lì, e quando ci va inizia a crearsi un vortice di pensieri e in breve diventa un tornado (le solite cose che vi avevo già detto: perchè, come ho fatto a non capirlo, dove ho sbagliato, dov'ero quel giorno,...).


invece è assolutamente normale
difficile che chi non ci è passato possa coglierlo

a grandi lienee
appena saputo c'è una una fase di annichilimento
poi di arriva al momento in cui si fa una scelta
più o meno consapevolmente ponderata
tra l'amor proprio e l'amore (se c'è ancora amore)
e può essere una specie di lacerazione
come se si scegliesse di mettere da parte (in realtà così non è ma in certi momenti sembra) un pezzetto di sè per investirlo nella coppia

poi si segue quella strada tra momenti di esaltazione e di profonda incertezza
tra mille domande
spiando le proprie sensazioni e l'altro

non è che perchè hai fatto una scelta cali una saracinesca su ciò che è stato

e mi son fatta l'idea che il traditore che si trova in condizioni quali quelle che ipotizzo per la moglie di tradito vive un'alternanza emotiva simile 
di speranze e timori, con in più dei sensi di colpa che gli fanno a volte odiare sè stesso


----------



## Tubarao (31 Marzo 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> invece è assolutamente normale
> difficile che chi non ci è passato possa coglierlo
> 
> a grandi lienee
> ...


A parte il fatto che concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto, io penso anche che debba esserci una fase che deve essere necessariamente corta ma è fisiologica e il superamento della quale è condizione, a mio avviso, necessaria ad affrontare tutte le altre. E' la fase in cui le uniche parole che ti vengono in mente quando pensi al traditore sono "Brutta/o Stronza/o". Può durare un'minuto, un'ora, un giorno, un mese....ma non può non esserci, e non può non essere elaborata.


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto, io penso anche che debba esserci una fase che deve essere necessariamente corta ma è fisiologica e il superamento della quale è condizione, a mio avviso, necessaria ad affrontare tutte le altre. E' la fase in cui le uniche parole che ti vengono in mente quando pensi al traditore sono "Brutta/o Stronza/o". Può durare un'minuto, un'ora, un giorno, un mese....ma non può non esserci, e non può non essere elaborata.


ci sta, ci sta

avevo sintetizzato

io lo chiamavo "il periodo della rabbia" 
forse co qualche doppia in più :diavoletto:


----------



## tradito77 (1 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> invece è assolutamente normale</p>difficile che chi non ci è passato possa coglierlo
> 
> a grandi lienee
> appena saputo c'è una una fase di annichilimento
> ...


Hai centrato in pieno il quadro della situazione. Ho di che riflettere. Grazie.


----------



## tradito77 (1 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci sta, ci sta</p>
> avevo sintetizzato
> 
> io lo chiamavo "il periodo della rabbia"
> ...


Allora ci son dentro ancora un po' nel "periodo della rabbia". Non mi vengono gli insulti ma solo frasi del tipo: "perchè non ti sei fermata prima" o "cosa ti ho fatto di così male per meritarmi una cosa del genere". Ovviamente a suo tempo gliele avevo dette in faccia, però ora continuano a ronzarmi in testa...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Allora ci son dentro ancora un po' nel "periodo della rabbia". Non mi vengono gli insulti ma solo frasi del tipo: "perchè non ti sei fermata prima" o "cosa ti ho fatto di così male per meritarmi una cosa del genere". Ovviamente a suo tempo gliele avevo dette in faccia, però ora continuano a ronzarmi in testa...


è tutto normale 
il periodo della rabbia io l'ebbi molto tardi
rabbia vera 
non solo pensieri come "stro..o, bastardo, figlio di putt.., a me fai scenate di gelosia senza barlume di motivo e poi pensi di metter su famiglia con una zoccola ...." (e qui mi fermo )

dopo l'annichilimento
dopo aver reagito
dopo aver avviato un percorso che ci avrebbe portato a ricostruire

rabbia talmente devastante da ritorcerla dentro me stessa per paura di sfogarla in malo modo

ma passa:angelo:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Allora ci son dentro ancora un po' nel "periodo della rabbia". Non mi vengono gli insulti ma solo frasi del tipo: "perchè non ti sei fermata prima" o "cosa ti ho fatto di così male per meritarmi una cosa del genere". Ovviamente a suo tempo gliele avevo dette in faccia, però ora continuano a ronzarmi in testa...


Ciao T77 (ti chiamo così perchè Tradito77 non mi piace, T77 è meglio :mrgreen: Suona più come l'ultimo modello di un Terminator), quando ti ho fatto la domanda della macchina del tempo mi riferivo proprio a questo. Ho come impressione che la rabbia ancora non l'hai sfogata tutta e invece penso che questo sia un passaggio fisiologico e propedeutico al superamento degli altri.


----------



## tradito77 (2 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ciao T77 (ti chiamo così perchè Tradito77 non mi piace, T77 è meglio :mrgreen: Suona più come l'ultimo modello di un Terminator), quando ti ho fatto la domanda della macchina del tempo mi riferivo proprio a questo. Ho come impressione che la rabbia ancora non l'hai sfogata tutta e invece penso che questo sia un passaggio fisiologico e propedeutico al superamento degli altri.


Avendo tenuto la cosa per noi mi viene difficile sfogare la rabbia.
Però è vero, ne avrei bisogno.
Mi sono accorto infatti che da allora il mio carattere è mutato, dal bonaccione che ero prima a qualcosa di un po' più scontroso. Ho capito tempo fa che dipende da quello.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Avendo tenuto la cosa per noi mi viene difficile sfogare la rabbia.
> Però è vero, ne avrei bisogno.
> Mi sono accorto infatti che da allora il mio carattere è mutato, dal bonaccione che ero prima a qualcosa di un po' più scontroso. Ho capito tempo fa che dipende da quello.


Eh eh...e io che già prima non ero un bonaccione...cosa diventerò?


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eh eh...e io che già prima non ero un bonaccione...cosa diventerò?


Aspetta e vedrai!!! :up:
Io sono diventato estremamente cattivo.


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Allora ci son dentro ancora un po' nel "periodo della rabbia". Non mi vengono gli insulti ma solo frasi del tipo: "perchè non ti sei fermata prima" o "cosa ti ho fatto di così male per meritarmi una cosa del genere". Ovviamente a suo tempo gliele avevo dette in faccia, però ora continuano a ronzarmi in testa...


Mi spiace, ma ho la spiacevole sensazione che farai la mia fine. :unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma ho la spiacevole sensazione che farai la mia fine. :unhappy:


tu hai fatto una bella fine, Kid


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> tu hai fatto una bella fine, Kid



Bella... diciamo che sono sopravvissuto, ma ho il cuore vuoto come la testa di La Russa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Bella... diciamo che sono sopravvissuto, ma ho il cuore vuoto come la testa di La Russa.


ma piantala! Hai appena allargato la famiglia! il tuo cuore dev'essere pieno di cose belle, per forza! 




smettila altrimenti  :calcio:


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma piantala! Hai appena allargato la famiglia! il tuo cuore dev'essere pieno di cose belle, per forza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non ho niente di cui io debba vergognarmi...

Amo i miei figli alla follia, ho salvato il rapporto, ma io sono cambiato. Con mia moglie sono avaro di carezze, è più forte di me, mi sono creato il mio angolo asettico di sentimenti. Credo sia umano.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non ho niente di cui io debba vergognarmi...
> 
> Amo i miei figli alla follia, ho salvato il rapporto, ma io sono cambiato. Con mia moglie sono avaro di carezze, è più forte di me, mi sono creato il mio angolo asettico di sentimenti. Credo sia umano.


Vedrai che poi passerà


secondo me ti sei dato poco tempo per elaborare il tutto, e ora con l'arrivo della piccola tutti i bisogni primari sono stati sposati su di lei (come è giusto che sia)

ma poi tornerete a essere una coppia


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Vedrai che poi passerà
> 
> 
> secondo me ti sei dato poco tempo per elaborare il tutto, e ora con l'arrivo della piccola tutti i bisogni primari sono stati sposati su di lei (come è giusto che sia)
> ...



Guarda, paradossalmente (ma nemmeno tanto poi) questo periodo in cui siamo molto concentrati sulla bimba è quello in cui sto meglio. Per questo sono tornato sul forum. Penso molto meno.

Ma hai ragione, io avevo deciso prima di aver elaborato il tutto. Sai quante volte ho pensato: ma cazzo Fabio, ma come hai potuto perdonarla così presto?

Per questo ho paura per il nostro amico... perchè ha fretta di perdonarla, c'è il rischio che come me si porti dietro tutto il rancore per lungo tempo.


----------



## tradito77 (7 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, paradossalmente (ma nemmeno tanto poi) questo periodo in cui siamo molto concentrati sulla bimba è quello in cui sto meglio. Per questo sono tornato sul forum. Penso molto meno.
> 
> Ma hai ragione, io avevo deciso prima di aver elaborato il tutto. Sai quante volte ho pensato: ma cazzo Fabio, ma come hai potuto perdonarla così presto?
> 
> *Per questo ho paura per il nostro amico... perchè ha fretta di perdonarla, c'è il rischio che come me si porti dietro tutto il rancore per lungo tempo*.


Beh, sì, ci avevo già pensato e probabilmente hai ragione.
Però ho pensato che se provavo subito a girare pagina si poteva ripartire più facilmente. Invece è durissima...


----------



## Sabina (7 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non ho niente di cui io debba vergognarmi...
> 
> Amo i miei figli alla follia, ho salvato il rapporto, ma io sono cambiato. Con mia moglie sono avaro di carezze, è più forte di me, mi sono creato il mio angolo asettico di sentimenti. Credo sia umano.


Non vorrei essere l'uccello del malaugurio, ma si cambia, e' inevitabile. Cambia chi tradisce e chi viene tradito... e non si torna più indietro.
Ma tua moglie cosa dice di questo tua cambiamento, di questa tua avidità di carezze? Ti dice nulla?


----------



## Sabina (7 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Beh, sì, ci avevo già pensato e probabilmente hai ragione.
> Però ho pensato che se provavo subito a girare pagina si poteva ripartire più facilmente. Invece è durissima...


Ci vuole tempo, tempo e ancora tempo. E poi dipende da come cambiate voi nel tempo e dai sentimenti che veramente vi legano.


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere l'uccello del malaugurio, ma si cambia, e' inevitabile. Cambia chi tradisce e chi viene tradito... e non si torna più indietro.
> Ma tua moglie cosa dice di questo tua cambiamento, di questa tua avidità di carezze? Ti dice nulla?



Al momento non mi ha detto nulla, anche se a pelle sento che se ne è accorta. Forse è convinta che mi passerà.

Ora è lei che viene a cercare affetto con semplici carezze e abbracci, prima ero io.


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Beh, sì, ci avevo già pensato e probabilmente hai ragione.
> Però ho pensato che se provavo subito a girare pagina si poteva ripartire più facilmente. Invece è durissima...



Sapessi quante volte mi sono dato per vinto... alla fine ho capito che è solo questione di accettare il cambiamento, bello o brutto che sia.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Beh, sì, ci avevo già pensato e probabilmente hai ragione.
> Però ho pensato che se provavo subito a girare pagina si poteva ripartire più facilmente. Invece è durissima...


certo che lo è: è soprattutto una lotta con sè stessi, non potrebbe essere altrimenti

ma 
come in qualunque ambito
più aspra è la lotta
più dolce è la vittoria
(qualunque essa sia)


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Io non so se perdonare valga la pena. Decisamente c'è chi lo è riuscito a fare, ma investendo per me più di quanto potesse guadagnare davvero, nella speranza. Io se fossi tradito una terza volta che farei???  Me ne andrei via senza dire nulla e senza parlare, me ne andrei via per sempre lasciando città, lavoro e quant'altro, per pensare un poco da solo, per potermi calmare quei mesi di cui ho necessariamente bisogno (io dopo un tradimento non riuscirei a fare nulla, anche se dovessi ed è questo che ha reso sbigottite le persone attorno a me, nessuno ci credeva e tutti mi mettevano alla prova, prove interamente fallite), l'unica cosa che mi porterei con me è tutti i soldi del conto corrente per poter vivere in quei mesi dignitosamente (cioè mangiare e dormire, per me questo è il minimo della dignità).
La  mia ragazza è conscia di questo ed è conscia che anche se fossimo sposati o se avessimo dei figli io agirei in questo modo, solo per salvarmi, perchè di me ha scoperto che non c'è legge, non c'è obbligo che possa smuovermi da quello che non posso fare.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> più aspra è la lotta


E chi si estrania ?


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non so se perdonare valga la pena.


Ti quoto, nel senso che si investono molte energie nel perdono per non avere indietro nemmeno tutto. Dipende da cosa uno si aspetta. Da questo punto di vista è lecito porsi delle domande prima di dire "si, mi accontento" oppure "no, merito di più".


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti quoto, nel senso che si investono molte energie nel perdono per non avere indietro nemmeno tutto. Dipende da cosa uno si aspetta. Da questo punto di vista è lecito porsi delle domande prima di dire "si, mi accontento" oppure "no, merito di più".


Kid, io non do per certo il fatt che il tradimento sia la fine di tutto, sia chiaro questo, ma sinceramente un tradimento da me sarebbe seguito da un profondo momento di dolore nel quale io soffrirei come un cane e dopo da un momento di riflessione per vedere che fare della mia vita. Per questo che me ne andrei, perchè io so di poter fare del male quando sono fuori controllo, perchè so che potrei fare del male a delle persone per togliermi il dolore e a nulla varrebbe il richiamo alla ragione, io me ne fregherei, come già me ne sono fregato in passato. Da quanto vedo non c'è nessuna autorità che eserciti su di me alcun potere ed è terribile quando si è fuori controllo.


----------



## Kid (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, io non do per certo il fatt che il tradimento sia la fine di tutto,


No certo, nemmeno io. Ci sono troppe variabili in gioco.

Dani... tirati su cazzo. :up:


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No certo, nemmeno io. Ci sono troppe variabili in gioco.
> 
> Dani... tirati su cazzo. :up:


Kid, ormai sono quello che sono, in parte sono felice, ma vivo ben sapendo che questa è solo una pausa nella tormenta che è la mia vita. Mi laureo e cercherò un lavoro, non mi faccio false speranze, mi cercherò un contratto a termine, quelli per cui oltretutto io do il meglio, non aspetterò che me lo rinnovino, non voglio vivere con delle aspettative, cercherò qualcosa di diverso ogni volta, ma in fondo per un ingegnere è più facile!!! Sarò il mercenario di turno, così voglio vivere, senza fedeltà e senza  pensare che il futuro possa avere un binario.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, ormai sono quello che sono, in parte sono felice, ma vivo ben sapendo che questa è solo una pausa nella tormenta che è la mia vita. Mi laureo e cercherò un lavoro, non mi faccio false speranze, mi cercherò un contratto a termine, quelli per cui oltretutto io do il meglio, non aspetterò che me lo rinnovino, non voglio vivere con delle aspettative, cercherò qualcosa di diverso ogni volta, ma in fondo per un ingegnere è più facile!!! Sarò il mercenario di turno, così voglio vivere, senza fedeltà e senza  pensare che il futuro possa avere un binario.


Anche perchè Daniele...scegli quanto vuoi...ma oggidì nessuno fa un contratto a tempo indeterminato ad un neolaureato...gavetta amico mio, gavetta...ingegnere? Se ti va bene 900 euro al mese e stai zitto. Oggi gira così....
Altrimenti scendi in piazza a protestare...assieme a stermì.
Hai voglia di farti aspettative...eh?
Non c'è nulla da aspettare!


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche perchè Daniele...scegli quanto vuoi...ma oggidì nessuno fa un contratto a tempo indeterminato ad un neolaureato...gavetta amico mio, gavetta...ingegnere? Se ti va bene 900 euro al mese e stai zitto. Oggi gira così....
> Altrimenti scendi in piazza a protestare...assieme a stermì.
> Hai voglia di farti aspettative...eh?
> Non c'è nulla da aspettare!


MI spiace, in Veneto forse, ma i 900 euro sono per gli edili, per gli altri un poco di più! Gavetta? Come mi ha detto un mio amico è una presa per il culo, perchè un suo amico si è laureato in 7 anni (miracolato, ma lui non ha lavorato manco un giorno), chiuso in casa solo libri e studio, non ha trovato lavoro perchè non ha mai lavorato prima dellla laurea e quindi era considerato meno di meno, cioè un neolaureato oltretutto senza alcuna esperienza lavorativa. Invece al mio amico che per problemi di salute si è laureato a 29 anni ma ha lavorato da sempre gli hanno contestato gli anni di studio. Risultato finale, che tu sia o no un neolaureato, se  non hai un contratto a tempo indeterminato tenteranno di svalutare sempre le tue competenze per qualche loro motivo.
Conte, se  mi offrono 900 euro al mese devo considerare che Daniele con laurea vale meno di Daniele senza laurea??? Ammmazza, io prendevo anche 1400 euro al mese!!! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> MI spiace, in Veneto forse, ma i 900 euro sono per gli edili, per gli altri un poco di più! Gavetta? Come mi ha detto un mio amico è una presa per il culo, perchè un suo amico si è laureato in 7 anni (miracolato, ma lui non ha lavorato manco un giorno), chiuso in casa solo libri e studio, non ha trovato lavoro perchè non ha mai lavorato prima dellla laurea e quindi era considerato meno di meno, cioè un neolaureato oltretutto senza alcuna esperienza lavorativa. Invece al mio amico che per problemi di salute si è laureato a 29 anni ma ha lavorato da sempre gli hanno contestato gli anni di studio. Risultato finale, che tu sia o no un neolaureato, se  non hai un contratto a tempo indeterminato tenteranno di svalutare sempre le tue competenze per qualche loro motivo.
> Conte, se  mi offrono 900 euro al mese devo considerare che Daniele con laurea vale meno di Daniele senza laurea??? Ammmazza, io prendevo anche 1400 euro al mese!!! :up:


Danielino? Certo anche 2500 euro al mese...ma come sai dall'estate 2008 tutto è cambiato...e patapunfete...sai quanti ci sono a spasso? Eh?
Il mercato del lavoro non si basa sul diritto alla retribuzione di stampo socialcomunista, ma solo...su...la legge della domanda e dell'offerta...se ci sono 50 aziende che cercano e un laureato...tu puoi dire...o mi date sti soldi o non lavoro...ma se ci sono 5000 laureati e un'azienda che assume...ti si dà il minimo sindacale...altrimenti...sotto un altro che la colonna è lunga da smaltire...


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

No conte, tendenzialmente trovano escamotage per darti di meno del minimo sindacale e non centra un tubazzo con la crisi questo. Ho notato che la crisi in certi campi è stato un volano per aumentare le marginalità e basta. Il mio ovvio ed unico metro per valutare una azienda e se offre a me che ho un certo curriculum in altro campo (comunque lo ho) un lavoro pagato meno del lavoro che paga ai suoi operai, in questo caso reputo il tutto una presa per il culo e vado a vendermi come tecnico informatico a più soldi. Conte, io volendo cambiare città non ho poi tutti questi problemi e non volendo avere un lavoro fisso mi rendo disponibile come abile mercenario.


----------



## tradito77 (7 Aprile 2011)

...sempre più OT... :incazzato:
Siete inguaribili... :rotfl:


----------



## tradito77 (14 Aprile 2011)

Ieri, dopo qualche settimana dal nostro ultimo discorso, ero ancora piemo di seghe mentali così ho messo tutto nero su bianco.
Le ho detto che avevo scritto un biglietto con quello che mi passava per la testa ultimamente e le ho detto dove l'avrei lasciato.
Dentro di me speravo che lei volesse vederlo subito, invece ha lasciato passare 1 giorno, ma va bene così anche perchè so che aveva un bel po' di impegni. Ora mi ha scritto che stasera ne parleremo.
Sta di fatto che già dopo aver scritto, io mi sentivo meglio.
A questo punto penso che il meccanismo sia questo: i pensieri girano e crescono nella mia testa, non avendo nessuno con ci sfogarmi. A un certo punto devo tirare fuori tutto se no scoppio. Potendo parlare solo con lei, continuerò a mettere tutto nero su bianco lasciandole la possibilità di leggere o meno, e lasciandole il tempo di metabolizzare quello che ho scritto per discuterne in seguito con calma.
Spero che questi sfoghi si perdano progressivamente nel tempo, che io riesca a trovare le risposte che cerco e che insieme raggiungiamo un nuovo equilibrio.
Le ho detto che in questo momento il grande amore che provo ancora per lei è il pilastro che mi tiene su, ma tutta questa storia, i miei dubbi, i ricordi, ecc... sono come delle mine alla base di un grattacielo: se partono, viene giù tutto.


----------



## Kid (14 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ieri, dopo qualche settimana dal nostro ultimo discorso, ero ancora piemo di seghe mentali così ho messo tutto nero su bianco.
> Le ho detto che avevo scritto un biglietto con quello che mi passava per la testa ultimamente e le ho detto dove l'avrei lasciato.
> Dentro di me speravo che lei volesse vederlo subito, invece ha lasciato passare 1 giorno, ma va bene così anche perchè so che aveva un bel po' di impegni. Ora mi ha scritto che stasera ne parleremo.
> Sta di fatto che già dopo aver scritto, io mi sentivo meglio.
> ...



Caro amico, hai tutta la mia solidarietà. Vale comunque anche per te l'ultimo post che ho scritto nel thread "Superare... come si fa".

Come direbbe il prof. Frankenstin: SI PUO' FAAAAAAAAAAAARE!


----------



## tradito77 (19 Aprile 2011)

Ne abbiamo parlato ancora un po'.
Alla fine di tutto la sua motivazione è che sì è lasciata stupidamente andare ad una situazione che inizialmente la faceva stare bene (il corteggiamento), poi quando si sono visti e hanno "consumato" il tradimento non le è piaciuto, si è sentita subito una merdaccia e si è resa conto di aver fatto una cavolata. La sua era più una fantasia mentale, si era immaginata il principe azzurro ma poi alla fine ha trovato solo una persona come tante altre, solo che in quel momento lui la riempiva di carinerie e attenzioni e lei si è sentita come un'adolescente. 
Le ho fatto notare che se fosse stato così avebbe dovuto troncare subito, invece so che la cosa è durata qualche giorno e che sono stati insieme più di una volta. Ha un po' glissato sulla questione ribadendo che comunque per lei è finita subito e che comunque, come già detto in precedenza, lei non ha mai smesso di amarmi.
Ho continuato dicendole che se era arrivata lì comunque un motivo, una mancanza, qualcosa che non andava tra noi doveva esserci, ma lei dice che se ci ripensa non c'è nulla che non andava tra noi, solo che quella forte emozione le piaceva e si è lasciata andare. Dice che da me aveva tutto, non c'è stata nessuna mancanza da parte mia, ma quello era per noi un periodo di "monotonia" nel senso che la nostra vita procedeva con la solita routine lavoro-casa-amici-parenti-ecc...
Ora non pesate ogni singola parola perchè ho scritto più o meno quello che è uscito dalla nostra discussione. Sta di fatto che lei è pentita al 100%, mi ha assicurato che non accadrà più e vuole che la nostra storia continui. 
Io mi fido di lei e, come ho già detto, accetto queste motivazioni ma non le capisco fino in fondo e questo continuerà a tormentarmi un pochino. Le ho detto che se avrò altri dubbi gliene parlerò subito, perchè quando tiro fuori queste cose poi sto meglio.
Che altro dire, per ora cavalchiamo questo delicato equilibrio ma questa esperienza ha minato definitivamente ogni mia sicurezza e quindi, se la nostra storia durerà, sarà sempre come camminare su una fune, a piccoli passi e con il rischio di precipitare ad ogni movimento.
Grazie a tutti voi per l'aiuto, ogni vostra parola è servita ad aprirmi gli occhi e a non farmi sentire così solo.
Ciao


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato ancora un po'.
> Alla fine di tutto la sua motivazione è che sì è lasciata stupidamente andare ad una situazione che inizialmente la faceva stare bene (il corteggiamento), poi quando si sono visti e hanno "consumato" il tradimento non le è piaciuto, si è sentita subito una merdaccia e si è resa conto di aver fatto una cavolata. La sua era più una fantasia mentale, si era immaginata il principe azzurro ma poi alla fine ha trovato solo una persona come tante altre, solo che in quel momento lui la riempiva di carinerie e attenzioni e lei si è sentita come un'adolescente.
> Le ho fatto notare che se fosse stato così avebbe dovuto troncare subito, invece so che la cosa è durata qualche giorno e che sono stati insieme più di una volta. Ha un po' glissato sulla questione ribadendo che comunque per lei è finita subito e che comunque, come già detto in precedenza, lei non ha mai smesso di amarmi.
> Ho continuato dicendole che se era arrivata lì comunque un motivo, una mancanza, qualcosa che non andava tra noi doveva esserci, ma lei dice che se ci ripensa non c'è nulla che non andava tra noi, solo che quella forte emozione le piaceva e si è lasciata andare. Dice che da me aveva tutto, non c'è stata nessuna mancanza da parte mia, ma quello era per noi un periodo di "monotonia" nel senso che la nostra vita procedeva con la solita routine lavoro-casa-amici-parenti-ecc...
> ...



Ho più soddisfazioni e gratificazioni in questo forum, che nel mio lavoro.

Caro amico, tienici aggiornati, non ci abbandonare ora.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato ancora un po'.
> Alla fine di tutto la sua motivazione è che sì è lasciata stupidamente andare ad una situazione che inizialmente la faceva stare bene (il corteggiamento), poi quando si sono visti e hanno "consumato" il tradimento non le è piaciuto, si è sentita subito una merdaccia e si è resa conto di aver fatto una cavolata. La sua era più una fantasia mentale, si era immaginata il principe azzurro ma poi alla fine ha trovato solo una persona come tante altre, solo che in quel momento lui la riempiva di carinerie e attenzioni e lei si è sentita come un'adolescente.
> Le ho fatto notare che se fosse stato così avebbe dovuto troncare subito, invece so che la cosa è durata qualche giorno e che sono stati insieme più di una volta. Ha un po' glissato sulla questione ribadendo che comunque per lei è finita subito e che comunque, come già detto in precedenza, lei non ha mai smesso di amarmi.
> Ho continuato dicendole che se era arrivata lì comunque un motivo, una mancanza, qualcosa che non andava tra noi doveva esserci, ma lei dice che se ci ripensa non c'è nulla che non andava tra noi, solo che quella forte emozione le piaceva e si è lasciata andare. Dice che da me aveva tutto, non c'è stata nessuna mancanza da parte mia, ma quello era per noi un periodo di "monotonia" nel senso che la nostra vita procedeva con la solita routine lavoro-casa-amici-parenti-ecc...
> ...


Ben dai come dire ti è andata bene no?
Ha solo provato a vedere come vanno certe cose, ma anche sei sei tradito, ti è andata bene no? Ha riscelto te....
Mettila così: lei non si era mai ubriacata in vita sua.
Trova chi la lusinga e le dice bevi...vedrai come starai bene.
Lei beve e si ubriaca...euforia a nastro...
Poi la scimmia passa e sta tutta la notte a vomitare...
Poi si dice...ah casso era questo il prezzo da pagare?
Ma va fanculo non mi ubriacherò mai più...
Fossi in te, me la girerei a mio vantaggio no?
Ti è andata molto meglio che non come sta andando a NIko no?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato ancora un po'.
> Alla fine di tutto la sua motivazione è che sì è lasciata stupidamente andare ad una situazione che inizialmente la faceva stare bene (il corteggiamento), poi quando si sono visti e hanno "consumato" il tradimento non le è piaciuto, si è sentita subito una merdaccia e si è resa conto di aver fatto una cavolata. La sua era più una fantasia mentale, si era immaginata il principe azzurro ma poi alla fine ha trovato solo una persona come tante altre, solo che in quel momento lui la riempiva di carinerie e attenzioni e lei si è sentita come un'adolescente.
> Le ho fatto notare che se fosse stato così avebbe dovuto troncare subito, invece so che la cosa è durata qualche giorno e che sono stati insieme più di una volta. Ha un po' glissato sulla questione ribadendo che comunque per lei è finita subito e che comunque, come già detto in precedenza, lei non ha mai smesso di amarmi.
> Ho continuato dicendole che se era arrivata lì comunque un motivo, una mancanza, qualcosa che non andava tra noi doveva esserci, ma lei dice che se ci ripensa non c'è nulla che non andava tra noi, solo che quella forte emozione le piaceva e si è lasciata andare. Dice che da me aveva tutto, non c'è stata nessuna mancanza da parte mia, ma quello era per noi un periodo di "monotonia" nel senso che la nostra vita procedeva con la solita routine lavoro-casa-amici-parenti-ecc...
> ...


Scusa ma se "l'esperimento" e' durato poco e fatto anche subito dopo controvoglia, come ha fatto a farsi scoprire?

Secondo me sarebbe dovuta rientrare nei ranghi senza farsi scoprire e bon...


----------



## tradito77 (19 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ben dai come dire ti è andata bene no?
> Ha solo provato a vedere come vanno certe cose, ma anche sei sei tradito, ti è andata bene no? Ha riscelto te....
> Mettila così: lei non si era mai ubriacata in vita sua.
> Trova chi la lusinga e le dice bevi...vedrai come starai bene.
> ...


Sì, alla fine questa è anche la mia chiave di lettura della vicenda.


----------



## tradito77 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa ma se "l'esperimento" e' durato poco e fatto anche subito dopo controvoglia, come ha fatto a farsi scoprire?
> 
> Secondo me sarebbe dovuta rientrare nei ranghi senza farsi scoprire e bon...


Classico SMS ambiguo mandato a me anzichè a lui, altrimenti penso che non l'avrei mai scoperto, lei avrebbe seppellito tutto e la nostra vita sarebbe continuata per sempre monotona e felice...


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

*te la interpreto a modo mio*
*ma tieni conto che è solo una delle tante possibilità*



tradito77 ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato ancora un po'.
> Alla fine di tutto la sua motivazione è che sì è lasciata stupidamente andare ad una situazione che inizialmente la faceva stare bene (il corteggiamento)
> *il problema nel farsi corteggiare è che inizia come un gioco e ci si dice che è solo quello, una cosa innocente*
> *ma il gioco piace e allora continua e ti prende, ti coinvolge, ti fa travisare le cose*
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Classico SMS ambiguo mandato a me anzichè a lui, altrimenti penso che non l'avrei mai scoperto, lei avrebbe seppellito tutto e la nostra vita sarebbe continuata per sempre monotona e felice...


Allora proprio imbranata...:mrgreen:

a pelle, da qua, la sensazione che sia stato proprio un esperimento co' sta cappellata da poppanti come attenuante, ce l'avrei infatti...

quindi procedi pure per ricucire con la pentita......ti autorizzo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *te la interpreto a modo mio*
> *ma tieni conto che è solo una delle tante possibilità*


COme sai l'orgoglio ci fa dire tante cose...
Certe persone per una questione di orgoglio si rovinano la vita eh?


----------



## tradito77 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Allora proprio imbranata...:mrgreen:
> 
> a pelle, da qua, la sensazione che sia stato proprio un esperimento co' sta cappellata da poppanti come attenuante, ce l'avrei infatti...
> 
> ...


Grazie Sterminator... se lo dici tu lo faccio 

Scherzi a parte, forse minimizzare va bene, l'avevo già detto in precedenza che il motivo poteva essere così banale che anche lei non poteva crederci. 
Mi piacerebbe sentire l'opinione di qualche "traditore" che ha vissuto un'esperienza simile per capire se può essere così e per sapere cosa si aspetta dalla vita.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Classico SMS ambiguo mandato a me anzichè a lui, altrimenti penso che non l'avrei mai scoperto, lei avrebbe seppellito tutto e la nostra vita sarebbe continuata per sempre monotona e felice...


classica volontà inconscia di espiazione


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Grazie Sterminator... se lo dici tu lo faccio
> 
> *Scherzi a parte, forse minimizzare va bene, l'avevo già detto in precedenza che il motivo poteva essere così banale che anche lei non poteva crederci. *
> Mi piacerebbe sentire l'opinione di qualche "traditore" che ha vissuto un'esperienza simile per capire se può essere così e per sapere cosa si aspetta dalla vita.


Infatti anche un talebano anti-perdono come me la vede cosi'...


----------



## tradito77 (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> classica volontà inconscia di espiazione


No, ha proprio fatto una cazzata.
Mi ha chiaramente detto che se non avesse commesso quella stupidaggine avrebbe seppellito tutta la vicenda.
Diciamo che mentre scriveva quel messaggio di saluto all'amante pensava già a me perchè mi avrebbe rivisto di lì a poco...


----------



## Amoremio (19 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> No, ha proprio fatto una cazzata.
> Mi ha chiaramente detto che se non avesse commesso quella stupidaggine avrebbe seppellito tutta la vicenda.
> Diciamo che mentre scriveva quel messaggio di saluto all'amante pensava già a me perchè mi avrebbe rivisto di lì a poco...


confermo il post precedente


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> confermo il post precedente


Comunque e' il risultato quello che conta....:mrgreen:

se si e' fatta scoprire inconsciamente o meno, a Darwin poco glie dovrebbe' cala'...

se la rigodesse ed altri figghi masculi......(selezione sociale)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tradito77 (19 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> confermo il post precedente


Guarda, ora non ricordo esattamente il messaggio, però se lo leggessi penseresti la stessa cosa che ho detto io. Se voleva farsi scoprire, per come la conosco avrebbe lasciato ben altre tracce.


----------



## melania (19 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato ancora un po'.
> Alla fine di tutto la sua motivazione è che sì è lasciata stupidamente andare ad una situazione che inizialmente la faceva stare bene (il corteggiamento), poi quando si sono visti e hanno "consumato" il tradimento non le è piaciuto, si è sentita subito una merdaccia e si è resa conto di aver fatto una cavolata. La sua era più una fantasia mentale, si era immaginata il principe azzurro ma poi alla fine ha trovato solo una persona come tante altre, solo che in quel momento lui la riempiva di carinerie e attenzioni e lei si è sentita come un'adolescente.
> Le ho fatto notare che se fosse stato così avebbe dovuto troncare subito, invece so che la cosa è durata qualche giorno e che sono stati insieme più di una volta. Ha un po' glissato sulla questione ribadendo che comunque per lei è finita subito e che comunque, come già detto in precedenza, lei non ha mai smesso di amarmi.
> Ho continuato dicendole che se era arrivata lì comunque un motivo, una mancanza, qualcosa che non andava tra noi doveva esserci, ma lei dice che se ci ripensa non c'è nulla che non andava tra noi, solo che quella forte emozione le piaceva e si è lasciata andare. Dice che da me aveva tutto, non c'è stata nessuna mancanza da parte mia, ma quello era per noi un periodo di "monotonia" nel senso che la nostra vita procedeva con la solita routine lavoro-casa-amici-parenti-ecc...
> ...


Ciao, tradito.
Oggi ho trovato uno spicchio di tempo e ho letto che va meglio per te e sono contenta.
Volevo dirti che non so..se può valere anche per te. C'è qualcosa che mio marito dopo tante discussioni non mi ha mai detto. Però io me ne sono convinta. Io credo che quando ci siamo conosciuti lui non avesse mai fatto l'amore prima che con me. Ha avuto delle storie tra ragazzini, ma non è arrivato mai fino a lì. Io penso che quando s'è data l'occasione, oltre che a sentirsi lusingato, ha voluto provare. Questo è ciò che credo io, quello che lui ha detto a tal proposito è che far l'amore senza di me non è far l'amore. Ti posso dire anche che ora è diventato gelosissimo. Potrei addirittura essere presuntuosa e pensare che alla fine, ora anche lui sa che ha sposato una che ci sa fare in quel campo.


----------



## tradito77 (19 Aprile 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao, tradito.
> Oggi ho trovato uno spicchio di tempo e ho letto che va meglio per te e sono contenta.
> Volevo dirti che non so..se può valere anche per te. C'è qualcosa che mio marito dopo tante discussioni non mi ha mai detto. Però io me ne sono convinta. Io credo che quando ci siamo conosciuti lui non avesse mai fatto l'amore prima che con me. Ha avuto delle storie tra ragazzini, ma non è arrivato mai fino a lì. Io penso che quando s'è data l'occasione, oltre che a sentirsi lusingato, ha voluto provare. Questo è ciò che credo io, quello che lui ha detto a tal proposito è che far l'amore senza di me non è far l'amore. Ti posso dire anche che ora è diventato gelosissimo. Potrei addirittura essere presuntuosa e pensare che alla fine, ora anche lui sa che ha sposato una che ci sa fare in quel campo.


Beh, lo stesso vale per noi. Siamo insieme da quando avevamo 16 anni ed entrambi siamo stati rispettivamente "i primi".
Però io (e a quanto pare neanche tu) non ho mai sentito questo bisogno. Ci ho pensato ancora, ma essendo pienamente soddisfatto della nostra vita sessuale non ho mai cercato altro.
Diciamo che questo è un'altro dato di fatto nella lettura della nostra vicnda, ma non può essere una giustificazione.


----------



## melania (19 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Beh, lo stesso vale per noi. Siamo insieme da quando avevamo 16 anni ed entrambi siamo stati rispettivamente "i primi".
> Però io (e a quanto pare neanche tu) non ho mai sentito questo bisogno. Ci ho pensato ancora, ma essendo pienamente soddisfatto della nostra vita sessuale non ho mai cercato altro.
> Diciamo che questo è un'altro dato di fatto nella lettura della nostra vicnda, ma non può essere una giustificazione.


E' giustissimo tradito, giustissimo. Non può essere una giustificazione.
Ma non tutti siamo uguali. Dipende da come siamo fatti, come ci siamo costruita negli anni la nostra identità. Io, ad esempio, non sento il bisogno di conferme. Se una cosa mi piace, mi piace e lo so, non ho dubbi. Non cercherei un altro perché ciò che ho mi piace e non credo nel brivido di un corpo sconosciuto. Il sesso per me è comunicazione, è darsi e prendersi. Con tutto, tutti i sensi accesi, senza inibizioni. Mi piace sentire l'odore di una pelle che mi è vicina da anni. Un corpo che conosco a memoria, ma come dicevo...non tutti siamo uguali e aggiungo per fortuna!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Beh, lo stesso vale per noi. Siamo insieme da quando avevamo 16 anni ed entrambi siamo stati rispettivamente "i primi".
> Però io (e a quanto pare neanche tu) non ho mai sentito questo bisogno. Ci ho pensato ancora, ma essendo pienamente soddisfatto della nostra vita sessuale non ho mai cercato altro.
> Diciamo che questo è un'altro dato di fatto nella lettura della nostra vicnda, *ma non può essere una giustificazione*.


Giustificazione no, ma fortissima attenuante si....


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2011)

A me la spiegazione che ha dato non convince...
Se la prima volta non le è piaciuta e si è sentita una merdaccia...perché continuare? 
Altro corteggiamento?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Beh, lo stesso vale per noi. Siamo insieme da quando avevamo 16 anni ed entrambi siamo stati rispettivamente "i primi".
> Però io (e a quanto pare neanche tu) non ho mai sentito questo bisogno. Ci ho pensato ancora, ma essendo pienamente soddisfatto della nostra vita sessuale non ho mai cercato altro.
> Diciamo che questo è un'altro dato di fatto nella lettura della nostra vicnda, ma non può essere una giustificazione.


Ecco vedi tu non sai quanto io invidi persone come te o Melania...bene o male siete stati riscelti e confermati. Dio solo sa...come io avrei voluto vivere questo...incontrare la mia lei, a sedici anni e vivere con lei e solo per lei.
Non ero così un tempo.
Vent'anni fa andai con tutto me stesso in una direzione, ero seriamente convinto che tutto, ma proprio tutto avrei costruito con quella persona.
L' essermi reso conto che i miei progetti non erano certo quello che anche lei desiderava, trasformò me in un donnaiolo impenitente...
A sto punto non so perchè mia moglie abbia accettato di sposarmi...so che raccolse delle informazioni su di me, tacendo sul fatto che eravamo assieme...e poi me ne chiese conto...mi disse...tu sei uno che non ci mette niente a fare certe cose...ti piacciono troppo le donne.
Ma non era certo questo che volevo per me.
QUindi ammiro moltissimo te tradito e te Melania.
Certi giorni mi dispero eh?
E mi dico...io nella vita volevo solo quella cosa là: non l'ho avuta.
Ma ho avuto tutto il resto...e non è stato poco...
Come dire mi sono arrangiato come meglio ho potuto: ma non mi sento affatto un fallito, anzi...anzi!


----------



## Diletta (29 Aprile 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Beh, lo stesso vale per noi. Siamo insieme da quando avevamo 16 anni ed entrambi siamo stati rispettivamente "i primi".
> Però io (e a quanto pare neanche tu) non ho mai sentito questo bisogno. Ci ho pensato ancora, ma essendo pienamente soddisfatto della nostra vita sessuale non ho mai cercato altro.
> Diciamo che questo è un'altro dato di fatto nella lettura della nostra vicnda, ma non può essere una giustificazione.




Non perchè tu non hai mai sentito questo bisogno, debba essere così anche per lei.
Credimi, le attenuanti ci sono, eccome... 

Anzi, mi stupisco anche un pochino (ma in positivo) che ci siano degli uomini come te che hanno tutto ciò che vogliono accanto a loro e che non si sentono manchevoli di non vantare un "harem" nel loro curriculum. Pensavo che non esistessero.
Quindi, non avverti nessun bisogno di dimostrare a te stesso la tua virilità, seducendo più donne? Non hai mai avuto sete di conquista?
Non ti è mai sfiorato il pensiero che in futuro potrebbero esserci dei problemi proprio per le esperienze mancate? 
Non è mia intenzione farti venire dei dubbi, ma siccome ne hai parlato tu, mi sono permessa...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco vedi tu non sai quanto io invidi persone come te o Melania...bene o male siete stati riscelti e confermati. Dio solo sa...come io avrei voluto vivere questo...incontrare la mia lei, a sedici anni e vivere con lei e solo per lei.
> Non ero così un tempo.
> Vent'anni fa andai con tutto me stesso in una direzione, ero seriamente convinto che tutto, ma proprio tutto avrei costruito con quella persona.
> L' essermi reso conto che i miei progetti non erano certo quello che anche lei desiderava, trasformò me in un donnaiolo impenitente...
> ...


 
Conte sei un po'irvonito stasera,vabbe'e'venerdi'sera sarai stufo anche tu....perche'giustificare??
Tu sei cosi',io pure ,tanti altri lo sono.......anch'io stimo Tradito &c,ma noi siamo fatti in un'altro modo,tutto qua'.....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte sei un po'irvonito stasera,vabbe'e'venerdi'sera sarai stufo anche tu....perche'giustificare??
> Tu sei cosi',io pure ,tanti altri lo sono.......anch'io stimo Tradito &c,ma noi siamo fatti in un'altro modo,tutto qua'.....


Vero Lothar...
Noi siamo fatti per la gnocca...
Sai certe volte passano per la strada di quei fondoschiena che non ti dico...mi parlano capisci? Parlano...
Mi manca la caccia Lothar...
Ehi dove andiamo al prossimo giro?
Dai razziamo qualche pollaio? 
Dai cazzo riviera romagnola: A NOI!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero Lothar...
> Noi siamo fatti per la gnocca...
> Sai certe volte passano per la strada di quei fondoschiena che non ti dico...mi parlano capisci? Parlano...
> Mi manca la caccia Lothar...
> ...


 
Ahhahahahhaha certo amico che andremo li'..magari
io intanto nel mio piccolo oggi sono moltooooo soddisfatto,ad un passo da un bel traguardo....basta se no le pie madri sparano
buona serata


----------



## Daniele (30 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anzi, mi stupisco anche un pochino (ma in positivo) che ci siano degli uomini come te che hanno tutto ciò che vogliono accanto a loro e che non si sentono manchevoli di non vantare un "harem" nel loro curriculum. Pensavo che non esistessero.


Diletta, se tu sei sposata con un Neandertaliano, non vuol dire che tutti gli uomini siano tali. L realtà che ti farà più  male è che tuo marito ti ha detto come verità assoluta delle grandi stronzate, per lui saranno valide, ma è offensivo e quanto mai stupido voler mettere lo stesso vestitino a tutti gli uomini di questo mondo. 
Mettiti il cuore in pace, devi tu condividere la tua vita con un uomo che vale meno di molti altri su questo aspetto, almeno sperando che valga qualcosa di più in altri frangenti.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, se tu sei sposata con un Neandertaliano, non vuol dire che tutti gli uomini siano tali. L realtà che ti farà più  male è che tuo marito ti ha detto come verità assoluta delle grandi stronzate, per lui saranno valide, ma è offensivo e quanto mai stupido voler mettere lo stesso vestitino a tutti gli uomini di questo mondo.
> Mettiti il cuore in pace, devi tu condividere la tua vita con un uomo che vale meno di molti altri su questo aspetto, almeno sperando che valga qualcosa di più in altri frangenti.


Ciao, 

... ti quoto ... 

 La maggior parte degli uomini, che conosco, non sono come dice Diletta o meglio, come glielo fa credere suo marito. 
  Ho un buon rapporto con gli uomini che conosco … essendo portata all’ascolto, a mantenere i segreti ed essendo molto aperta … mi parlano e raccontano … anche e soprattutto di cose molto intime … ma conosco solo uno che tradisce la compagna … 



  Sono convinta che c’è di tutto ... a punto, di TUTTO … 



sienne


----------



## Diletta (3 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, se tu sei sposata con un Neandertaliano, non vuol dire che tutti gli uomini siano tali. L realtà che ti farà più  male è che tuo marito ti ha detto come verità assoluta delle grandi stronzate, per lui saranno valide, ma è offensivo e quanto mai stupido voler mettere lo stesso vestitino a tutti gli uomini di questo mondo.
> Mettiti il cuore in pace, devi tu condividere la tua vita con un uomo che vale meno di molti altri su questo aspetto, almeno sperando che valga qualcosa di più in altri frangenti.



Ma allora non mi spiego mai bene! 
Mi riferivo al caso specifico di Tradito.
E' notorio che per un uomo (di più), ma anche per una donna (di meno), sia importante che abbia fatto alcune esperienze in campo, opinione avallata anche da esperti in materia.
Già per un uomo è difficile la fedeltà, figuriamoci se non ha esperienze pregresse! Tutto ciò vale anche per una donna ed è quello che infatti è successo alla moglie di Tradito (voglia di sperimentare). Ma queste sono cose risapute e scontate.
Pertanto, lo scenario della loro vicenda che intravedo non è dei più rosei: Tradito continuerà a soffrire per l'offesa subita, ma soprattutto perchè inconsciamente si sente in svantaggio rispetto a lei e il suo orgoglio maschile, prima o poi, si farà prepotentemente sentire. Finirà col provare rancore verso di lei e sarà l'inizio della fine.
Rimedi? Sì: pareggiare i conti, e al più presto!
Non ci sono altre strade, visto che sono già ben due anni che soffre.
Dopo, si sentirà molto meglio. Saranno corna terapeutiche in questo caso.
L'unico spauracchio è che non soffra di sensi di colpa, ma questo è lui che lo deve sapere. 
L'orgoglio maschile sarà salvo, e probabilmente anche il matrimonio, altrimenti finirà per rinfacciarglielo sempre, tutta la vita...
Che bella vita!
Come vedi, sono un'idealista ma sono anche tanto pratica al bisogno.
Se hai altri consigli da dare a Tradito, sbrigati a proporglieli, perchè lui non ha bisogno di dissertazioni sterili, lui sta male e chiede suggerimenti, ora.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora non mi spiego mai bene!
> Mi riferivo al caso specifico di Tradito.
> E' notorio che per un uomo (di più), ma anche per una donna (di meno), sia importante che abbia fatto alcune esperienze in campo, opinione avallata anche da esperti in materia.
> Già per un uomo è difficile la fedeltà, figuriamoci se non ha esperienze pregresse! Tutto ciò vale anche per una donna ed è quello che infatti è successo alla moglie di Tradito (voglia di sperimentare). Ma queste sono cose risapute e scontate.
> ...


Infatti non sono mai a pari...
Ma mi piace moltissimo quello che scrivi, sul serio..


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora non mi spiego mai bene!
> Mi riferivo al caso specifico di Tradito.
> E' notorio che per un uomo (di più), ma anche per una donna (di meno), sia importante che abbia fatto alcune esperienze in campo, opinione avallata anche da esperti in materia.
> Già per un uomo è difficile la fedeltà, figuriamoci se non ha esperienze pregresse! Tutto ciò vale anche per una donna ed è quello che infatti è successo alla moglie di Tradito (voglia di sperimentare). Ma queste sono cose risapute e scontate.
> ...


Questo mi sembra però un discorso lontano da una persona cattolica praticante.
Parli molto per luoghi comuni secondo me. 
Io e mio marito non abbiamo avuto altre esperienze prima di sposarci. Lui, a suo dire e sinceramente gli credo, non sente assolutamente il bisogno di avere altre donne o provare altre esperienze. Io l'ho tradito per due anni con un altro uomo. 
Come vedi ogni caso è a sè.
Per quel che riguarda te, credo di avertelo già detto all'inizio. 
Credo che tu stia trovando mille scuse per giustificare il comportamento ti tuo marito, fondamentalmente perchè il "colpo" che hai subito è così inaccattabile che per non soffrire cerchi delle motivazioni.
Io al contrario di molti penso che tuo marito sia a suo modo innamorato di te, che tu sia la donna della sua vita ma ha esigenze che lo spingono a cercare anche altra compagnia. Mi spiace ma sono anche convinta che le sue storie non si siano esaurite con il matrimonio e lo dimostra il fatto che lo hai colto mentre chattava con altre. Mi ricorda molto il mio amante, anche per lui sua moglie prima di tutto, ma nonostante tutto ha sempre avuto storie parallele


Ops. Ho commentato la tua storia sul trade sbagliato


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra però un discorso lontano da una persona cattolica praticante.
> Parli molto per luoghi comuni secondo me.
> Io e mio marito non abbiamo avuto altre esperienze prima di sposarci. Lui, a suo dire e sinceramente gli credo, non sente assolutamente il bisogno di avere altre donne o provare altre esperienze. Io l'ho tradito per due anni con un altro uomo.
> Come vedi ogni caso è a sè.
> ...


 anche questo è molto triste (per la moglie)


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche questo è molto triste (per la moglie)


molto

ma non è una novità

stai manza :carneval:

PS
bel nome utente


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> molto
> 
> *ma non è una novità*
> 
> ...


 beh a me è venuta la tristezza adesso, anzi mi viene da piangereiange:.
noi maestre di vita siamo molto sensibili


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh a me è venuta la tristezza adesso, anzi mi viene da piangereiange:.
> noi maestre di vita siamo molto sensibili


ti dirò che mi fanno molto più tristezza le mogli che consapevolmente accettano certe situazioni


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti dirò che mi fanno molto più tristezza le mogli che consapevolmente accettano certe situazioni


 rispetto a cosa...non ho mica capito


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> rispetto a cosa...non ho mica capito


rispetto ai mariti che strombazzano in giro ma "non mettono in discussione" la moglie


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> rispetto ai mariti che strombazzano in giro ma "non mettono in discussione" la moglie


 sì, sì entrambi.
può anche essere che ci sia qualcuno tanto bravo da non destare sospetti


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì entrambi.
> può anche essere che ci sia qualcuno tanto bravo da non destare sospetti


senz'altro

io intendo proprio le mogli che lo sanno


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì entrambi.
> può anche essere che ci sia qualcuno tanto bravo da non destare sospetti


Credo che lui sia stato uno si questi.
Sulla tristezza, posso condividere, pur continuando a credere che quella moglie ha avuto comunque tanto da suo marito.
Non sto dicendo che è stata fortunata, ma semplicemente che forse ha avuto più di tante donne che hanno un marito fedele ma assente....

Sulla tristezza invece delle donne che sanno e tacciono condivido appieno.


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che lui sia stato uno si questi.
> Sulla tristezza, posso condividere, pur continuando a credere che quella moglie ha *avuto comunque tanto da suo marito.*
> Non sto dicendo che è stata fortunata, ma semplicemente che forse ha avuto più di tante donne che hanno un marito fedele ma assente....
> 
> Sulla tristezza invece delle donne che sanno e tacciono condivido appieno.


completamente rovinato dai ripetuti tradimenti.
non credo che neppure tu , mettendoti al suo posto, potresti sentirti appagata e grata delle cose che ritieni positive.
non c'è giustificazione per lui:se lei non gli basta deve essere chiaro e lasciarla libera di trovare un uomo che l'apprezzi in pieno.
o meglio...avrebbe dovuto farlo tanto tempo fa



ps.sono discorsi che non hanno più senso ora ...purtroppo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> completamente rovinato dai ripetuti tradimenti.
> non credo che neppure tu , mettendoti al suo posto, potresti sentirti appagata e grata delle cose che ritieni positive.
> non c'è giustificazione per lui:se lei non gli basta deve essere chiaro e lasciarla libera di trovare un uomo che l'apprezzi in pieno.
> o meglio...avrebbe dovuto farlo tanto tempo fa
> ...


 
Ma questo ha un senso se scoprisse tutto.
Non sapendolo potrà solo cogliere quello che lui le ha dato e ripeto credo sia molto di più di quello che danno altri mariti.
Io non giustifico lui, io sto parlando di come ha fatto sentire lei per tutta la durata del loro matrimonio.


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma questo ha un senso se scoprisse tutto.
> Non sapendolo potrà solo cogliere quello che lui le ha dato e ripeto credo sia molto di più di quello che danno altri mariti.
> Io non giustifico lui, io sto parlando di come ha fatto sentire lei per tutta la durata del loro matrimonio.


capisco quello che vuoi dire ma non posso fare a meno di ragionare con quello che è realtà rispetto all'illusione di questa donna.
_occhio non vede cuore non duole_

eppure sono convinta che anche quando non si sa da qualche parte il cuore , fegato, cistifellea, milza.....dolgono lo stesso.
che diritto si ha , porca miseria di ledere così profondamente la dignità degli altri?
mi è un po' partito l'embolo, mi ritiro per deliberare, cazzarola.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco quello che vuoi dire ma non posso fare a meno di ragionare con quello che è realtà rispetto all'illusione di questa donna.
> _occhio non vede cuore non duole_
> 
> eppure sono convinta che anche quando non si sa da qualche parte il cuore , fegato, cistifellea, milza.....dolgono lo stesso.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te.
E' ovvio che nella situazione specifica io parlo per quello che ho potuto vedere e capire, quello che realmente accadeva in quella casa solo loro lo possono sapere.

Forse anch'io sono in un momento un pochino delicato e non sono particolarmente lucida. Mi sento alla ricerca di qualcosa. Quindi cosa che non ho mai pensato di farlo, ho rivalutato molto la frase "occhio non vede cuore non duole". O meglio se mio marito mi desse quello di cui ho bisogno (non parlo di cose materiali), fosse presente come desidererei nella mia vita e non scoprissi mai che nel frattempo ha una relazione, non sarebbe così importante quello che fa nel resto nel tempo. 
Il forse è grande come una casa perchè dal dire al fare poi.....


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco quello che vuoi dire ma non posso *fare a meno di ragionare con quello che è realtà rispetto all'illusione di questa donna.*
> _occhio non vede cuore non duole_
> 
> eppure sono convinta che anche quando non si sa da qualche parte il cuore , fegato, cistifellea, milza.....dolgono lo stesso.
> ...


quoto il grassetto con un brivido

quoto anche il sottolineato
citando un aneddoto

svariati mesi prima che sapessi
e diversi anche prima che il tradimento fisico si concretizzasse
cominciarono a comparirmi sulle mani e sulle braccia dei puntini rossi che si ingrandivano in una sorta di eritema
non prudevano
ma non passavano
fatti i debiti accertamenti mi venne fatta una diagnosi, confermata da un esame istologico, indicandomi che alla base di quel problema era fortemente possibile ci fosse una componente di stress (lo dicono quasi sempre ma vabbè)

l'inizio tuttavia si era palesato in un periodo in cui non avevo che pensieri lieti
solo qualche mese dopo cominciò la cupezza di mio marito

le terapie indicatemi non sortirono alcun effetto
il problema anzi si estendeva

poi seppi
nei primi mesi quella situazione si cristallizzò
le macchie erano lì, non si estendevano,
ma nelle zone già colpite era molto vivide e con una densità maggiore,
inoltre assumevano un po' più di volume

quando mio marito mi comunicò la sua decisione
si scurirono
ma non scomparvero

poi mio marito cominciò ad organizzare dei we solo noi 2
ne fui felicissima
ma mentirei se dicessi che furono puri momenti di serenità

eppure 
le macchie, 
inspiegabilmente come erano arrivate, 
scomparvero

dai colloqui con mio marito è poi emerso che sostanzialmente le macchie cominciarono a comparire più o meno nello stesso periodo in cui cominciò il pressing della str...

il collegamento l'ho fatto da tempo
a lui non l'ho mai detto

la vita è strana


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> E' ovvio che nella situazione specifica io parlo per quello che ho potuto vedere e capire, quello che realmente accadeva in quella casa solo loro lo possono sapere.
> 
> Forse anch'io sono in un momento un pochino delicato e non sono particolarmente lucida. Mi sento alla ricerca di qualcosa. Quindi cosa che non ho mai pensato di farlo, ho rivalutato molto la frase "occhio non vede cuore non duole".* O meglio se mio marito mi desse quello di cui ho bisogno (non parlo di cose materiali), fosse presente come desidererei nella mia vita e non scoprissi mai che nel frattempo ha una relazione, non sarebbe così importante quello che fa nel resto nel tempo*.
> Il forse è grande come una casa perchè dal dire al fare poi.....


 per me sì perché vorrebbe dire che vivo con un uomo che non conosco.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me sì perché vorrebbe dire che vivo con un uomo che non conosco.


Pensa poi se sapesse adesso tutto lo schifo dal suo maritino come continuerebbe gioiosa a fargli da infermiera...

minchia che schifo...che vigliacchi del cazzo che circolano...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il grassetto con un brivido
> 
> quoto anche il sottolineato
> citando un aneddoto
> ...


Credo a questo.  Sono certa che il nostro corpo in mille modi ci fa capire quando qualcosa non va..
Uno dei motivi per cui credo di essere sulla strada giusta è che i miei attacchi di panico sono scomparsi da diversi mesi.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo a questo. Sono certa che il nostro corpo in mille modi ci fa capire quando qualcosa non va..
> Uno dei motivi per cui credo di essere sulla strada giusta è che i miei attacchi di panico *sono scomparsi da diversi mesi*.


quando è stato l'ultimo?
(se ti va di dirlo, eh? non devi rispondere per forza)


----------



## Diletta (3 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra però un discorso lontano da una persona cattolica praticante.
> Parli molto per luoghi comuni secondo me.
> Io e mio marito non abbiamo avuto altre esperienze prima di sposarci. Lui, a suo dire e sinceramente gli credo, non sente assolutamente il bisogno di avere altre donne o provare altre esperienze. Io l'ho tradito per due anni con un altro uomo.
> Come vedi ogni caso è a sè.
> ...




Anche se sono credente, ho la fortuna (secondo me lo è) di essere di ampie vedute e questo mi aiuta abbastanza.  Non credo che siano inconciliabili fra loro i due aspetti.
Ho spirito pratico e nella vita tante volte c'è la necessità di essere pragmatici, non si può fare altrimenti. Le ideologie sono importanti, ma quando devi risolvere una situazione che si trascina da tempo e dopo che hai fatto leva sul ragionamento e sulle convinzioni personali senza risoluzione, devi per forza tentare altre strade.

Le cose per Tradito stanno così. Nel suo caso è capitato prima alla moglie di deviare, ma poteva benissimo succedere prima a lui, le motivazioni sarebbero state le stesse e con esse le attenuanti.
Sono mosche bianche gli uomini che risultano appagati dall'avere avuto una sola esperienza nella vita, pur positiva.
Penso che solitamente l'uomo in questi casi avverta un senso di frustrazione e  di insoddisfazione, anche inconscia, che può arrivare anche a condizionarne il carattere.             
Può anche essere che l'uomo sia convinto del suo appagamento perchè l'amore per la sua compagna è autentico, ma prima o poi questa mancanza riemerge e provoca problemi nella coppia.
Questo è quanto penso io e come la pensano tutti, basta solo ammetterlo.    

Quindi, guardiamo le cose dal lato pratico e scegliamo il male minore. Vogliamo salvare la coppia? Che si prenda una vacanza...........

Per tornare alla mia situazione, non devo cercare scuse o arrampicarmi sugli specchi, la verità è talmente semplice.
...Ho dovuto solo prenderne atto (ed è stato questo il vero problema)

Riguardo invece alla tua situazione: ma tuo marito vive ancora con te? Sa del tuo tradimento?
Lui è la mosca bianca di cui parlavo prima (per ora è bianca...)


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando è stato l'ultimo?
> (se ti va di dirlo, eh? non devi rispondere per forza)


Non lo ricordo di preciso, credo novembre più o meno....
Dimmi a cosa pensi perchè so che mi sarà utile


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche se sono credente, ho la fortuna (secondo me lo è) di essere di ampie vedute e questo mi aiuta abbastanza. Non credo che siano inconciliabili fra loro i due aspetti.
> Ho spirito pratico e nella vita tante volte c'è la necessità di essere pragmatici, non si può fare altrimenti. Le ideologie sono importanti, ma quando devi risolvere una situazione che si trascina da tempo e dopo che hai fatto leva sul ragionamento e sulle convinzioni personali senza risoluzione, devi per forza tentare altre strade.
> 
> Le cose per Tradito stanno così. Nel suo caso è capitato prima alla moglie di deviare, ma poteva benissimo succedere prima a lui, le motivazioni sarebbero state le stesse e con esse le attenuanti.
> ...


 
Per quel che riguarda te, secondo me hai preso atto ma non ti spingi oltre. O meglio hai creduto ciecamente che il tutto è finito prima del matrimonio perchè credo che scoprire dell'altro minerebbe le tue certezze.

PEr quel che riguarda me viviamo insieme e non sa nulla.


----------



## Diletta (3 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che riguarda te, secondo me hai preso atto ma non ti spingi oltre. O meglio hai creduto ciecamente che il tutto è finito prima del matrimonio perchè credo che scoprire dell'altro minerebbe le tue certezze.
> 
> PEr quel che riguarda me viviamo insieme e non sa nulla.



Per ora non mi spingo oltre, sto ragionando e basta. Anche il periodo estenuante del dialogo a oltranza fra noi si è calmato e sono contenta così. 
Sto lavorando su me stessa perchè è una mia necessità, poi vedremo.
Voglio dare fiducia a mio marito perchè lo sento sincero, mi potrei sbagliare...e questa è la mia sfida riguardo al nostro futuro.
Penso che la verità, prima o poi, venga sempre fuori.

Riguardo a te mi chiedo come tu possa ancora guardarlo negli occhi, io non ce la farei, a meno che tu non debba vendicarti di cose orrende da te subite.  
Non è un'accusa, non mi permetto di giudicare nessuno.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per ora non mi spingo oltre, sto ragionando e basta. Anche il periodo estenuante del dialogo a oltranza fra noi si è calmato e sono contenta così.
> Sto lavorando su me stessa perchè è una mia necessità, poi vedremo.
> Voglio dare fiducia a mio marito perchè lo sento sincero, mi potrei sbagliare...e questa è la mia sfida riguardo al nostro futuro.
> Penso che la verità, prima o poi, venga sempre fuori.
> ...


Del tipo?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per ora non mi spingo oltre, sto ragionando e basta. Anche il periodo estenuante del dialogo a oltranza fra noi si è calmato e sono contenta così.
> Sto lavorando su me stessa perchè è una mia necessità, poi vedremo.
> Voglio dare fiducia a mio marito perchè lo sento sincero, mi potrei sbagliare...e questa è la mia sfida riguardo al nostro futuro.
> Penso che la verità, prima o poi, venga sempre fuori.
> ...


Scusa ma tuo marito in tutti questi anni come ha fatto a guardarti negli occhi?:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il grassetto con un brivido
> 
> quoto anche il sottolineato
> citando un aneddoto
> ...


tantissimo.
si può non arrivarci perché lui è molto bravo e si è persone talmente trasparenti da non avere sospetti per formazione morale (chi tradisce in realtà è più portato a dubitare perché conosce il meccanismo).
ma c'è una sensibilità sia personale che data dall'amore alla quale la cosa non sfugge
non sai di sapere ma sai


----------



## Niko74 (3 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> E' ovvio che nella situazione specifica io parlo per quello che ho potuto vedere e capire, quello che realmente accadeva in quella casa solo loro lo possono sapere.
> 
> Forse anch'io sono in un momento un pochino delicato e non sono particolarmente lucida. Mi sento alla ricerca di qualcosa. Quindi cosa che non ho mai pensato di farlo, ho rivalutato molto la frase "occhio non vede cuore non duole". O meglio se mio marito mi desse quello di cui ho bisogno (non parlo di cose materiali), fosse presente come desidererei nella mia vita e non scoprissi mai che nel frattempo ha una relazione, non sarebbe così importante quello che fa nel resto nel tempo.
> Il forse è grande come una casa perchè dal dire al fare poi.....


Già....è vero che dal dire al fare ce ne passa 
Forse (e dico forse) tu potresti accettare la cosa perché comunque tu stessa hai fatto altrettanto e sei  "preparata"...ma scoprire una cosa del genere quando ne sei ignaro è una mazzata della madonna.

Comunque vedoi che non ne sei convinta manco tu di quello che hai scritto: troppi SE e FORSE hai scritto


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma tuo marito in tutti questi anni come ha fatto a guardarti negli occhi?:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:



Nello stesso identico modo che fai tu!
Amore e sesso: due cose su piani diversi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nello stesso identico modo che fai tu!
> Amore e sesso: due cose su piani diversi.


Ecco appunto,infatti non capivo perchè ti stupivi che riuscivo a farlo, visto che anche lui lo fà


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già....è vero che dal dire al fare ce ne passa
> Forse (e dico forse) tu potresti accettare la cosa perché comunque tu stessa hai fatto altrettanto e sei "preparata"...ma scoprire una cosa del genere quando ne sei ignaro è una mazzata della madonna.
> 
> Comunque vedoi che non ne sei convinta manco tu di quello che hai scritto: troppi SE e FORSE hai scritto


Partendo dal presupposto che sto veramente cercando la mia strada, quindi so che sono molto confusa e come dici tu i se e i forse lo dimostrano.
Ma io non ho detto che potrei accettarla. Io ho detto che se fossi felice e appagata dal mio matrimonio preferirei non sapere se ci fossero relazioni.
Continuo a ribadire, pur sapendo di essere profondamente incoerente, che non so qual sarebbe la mia reazione davanti a una scoperta del genere. sono certa sarebbe una mazzata e non sono sicura che riuscirei a perdonarlo.


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto,infatti non capivo perchè ti stupivi che riuscivo a farlo, visto che anche lui lo fà



Perchè sia lui che te siete due persone diverse rispetto a me, e da qui il mio stupore.
Ma cosa c'è di così problematico nel tuo matrimonio tanto da essergli infedele?
Scarsa attrazione sessuale, o che altro?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perchè sia lui che te siete due persone diverse rispetto a me, e da qui il mio stupore.
> Ma cosa c'è di così problematico nel tuo matrimonio tanto da essergli infedele?
> Scarsa attrazione sessuale, o che altro?


Sinceramente quando l'ho tradito (la mia relazione si è chiusa un anno fà) non avevo la sensazione ci fossero problemi.
Ora qualcuno c'è, forse insormontabile forse no, sto prendendomi del tempo, sto riflettendo molto, parlo con lui e vedremo che accadrà...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perchè sia lui che te siete due persone diverse rispetto a me, e da qui il mio stupore.
> Ma cosa c'è di così problematico nel tuo matrimonio tanto da essergli infedele?
> Scarsa attrazione sessuale, o che altro?


Aggiungo. visto che stai mettendo in dubbio alcune certezze, metti anche in dubbio che tu non riusciresti a farlo.
E' solo un consiglio perchè prima di tradire mio marito ero fermamente convinta che mai sarebbe successo e che comunque non sarei riuscita a nasconderglielo per più di un giorno, e invece.....


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Del tipo?



Francamente, se una moglie tradisce in modo così clamoroso suo marito, posso 

solo pensare che quest'ultimo sia proprio un malfattore, un delinquente...

Non mi viene in mente altro.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Francamente, se una moglie tradisce in modo così clamoroso suo marito, posso
> 
> solo pensare che quest'ultimo sia proprio un malfattore, un delinquente...
> 
> *Non mi viene in mente altro*.


Beh fattelo veni' perche' non e' necessario tutto questo...:mrgreen:

pija esempio da tuo marito a meno che tu non sia una delinquente o una malfattrice...o assimilati...

Ps: nun ricomincia' co' la lagna che l'uomo e' cacciatore che m'inkazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Francamente, se una moglie tradisce in modo così clamoroso suo marito, posso
> 
> solo pensare che quest'ultimo sia proprio un malfattore, un delinquente...
> 
> Non mi viene in mente altro.


 
assolutamente no.......io ne ho conosciuta una che aveva per marito un'ottima persona e tutte le sere lui,poverettola cercava...ma non bastava....assolutamente no


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente quando l'ho tradito (la mia relazione si è chiusa un anno fà) non avevo la sensazione ci fossero problemi.
> Ora qualcuno c'è, forse insormontabile forse no, sto prendendomi del tempo, sto riflettendo molto, parlo con lui e vedremo che accadrà...





farfalla ha detto:


> Aggiungo. visto che stai mettendo in dubbio alcune certezze, metti anche in dubbio che tu non riusciresti a farlo.
> E' solo un consiglio perchè prima di tradire mio marito ero fermamente convinta che mai sarebbe successo e che comunque non sarei riuscita a nasconderglielo per più di un giorno, e invece.....



Dici che parli con lui, ma non trovi che sia un dialogo un pochino tanto ipocrita? (Scusa). Lui non sa niente della "tresca"! Come puoi pensare di ricostruire qualcosa partendo dalla menzogna o comunque dal sotterfugio?

Ma infatti mai avere queste certezze assolute. Posso dire che per come sono fatta io il tradimento ha veramente poco a che fare con la mia natura, e va a sbattere contro dei principi che ho da tutta la vita, poi, chissà....
Anche su di lui avrei messo la mano sul fuoco...e me la sarei carbonizzata!   
Quindi...ho imparato, mio malgrado, che tutto è relativo.


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh fattelo veni' perche' non e' necessario tutto questo...:mrgreen:
> 
> pija esempio da tuo marito a meno che tu non sia una delinquente o una malfattrice...o assimilati...
> 
> ...



Meno male che te lo sei detto da solo nel Ps !!
Era proprio quello a cui pensavo, guarda un po'.
Ora ti porto un ansiolitico, lo vuoi naturale o di sintesi?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Meno male che te lo sei detto da solo nel Ps !!
> Era proprio quello a cui pensavo, guarda un po'.
> Ora ti porto un ansiolitico, lo vuoi naturale o di sintesi?


Non c'e' bisogno...

me so' convinto che te sia un fake e sto a posto cosi', grazie...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non c'e' bisogno...
> 
> me so' convinto che te sia un fake e sto a posto cosi', grazie...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




ma non so spiegarmi il motivo per cui ti debba rispondere...fai una cosa, dimmelo tu che sei uno studioso nel campo...
E' strano, veramente, come se non avessi nient'altro da fare!


----------



## Diletta (4 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> assolutamente no.......io ne ho conosciuta una che aveva per marito un'ottima persona e tutte le sere lui,poverettola cercava...ma non bastava....assolutamente no



Ma infatti la mia era una provocazione, per mostrare il mio disappunto su una cosa del genere (del tipo: non si fa).
Poi ognuno fa le sue scelte e trova i suoi motivi per farle.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dici che parli con lui, ma non trovi che sia un dialogo un pochino tanto ipocrita? (Scusa). Lui non sa niente della "tresca"! Come puoi pensare di ricostruire qualcosa partendo dalla menzogna o comunque dal sotterfugio?
> 
> Ma infatti mai avere queste certezze assolute. Posso dire che per come sono fatta io il tradimento ha veramente poco a che fare con la mia natura, e va a sbattere contro dei principi che ho da tutta la vita, poi, chissà....
> Anche su di lui avrei messo la mano sul fuoco...e me la sarei carbonizzata!
> Quindi...ho imparato, mio malgrado, che tutto è relativo.


 
Forse si, ma non vedo motivo per metterlo al corrente al momento.
Probabilmente ho le stesse motivazioni che ha tuo marito nel farti credere che le sue relazioni siano terminate al momento del matrimonio.
E per lo stesso motivo per cui tu stai facendo finta di credergli appunto.
Tutti cerchiamo di far funzionare un matrimonio, che probabilmente ha qualche lacuna..


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse si, ma non vedo motivo per metterlo al corrente al momento.
> Probabilmente ho le stesse motivazioni che ha tuo marito nel farti credere che le sue relazioni siano terminate al momento del matrimonio.
> E per lo stesso motivo per cui tu stai facendo finta di credergli appunto.
> Tutti cerchiamo di far funzionare un matrimonio, che probabilmente ha qualche lacuna..


Vero...sei munifica:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse si, ma non vedo motivo per metterlo al corrente al momento.
> Probabilmente ho le stesse motivazioni che ha tuo marito nel farti credere che le sue relazioni siano terminate al momento del matrimonio.
> E per lo stesso motivo per cui tu stai facendo finta di credergli appunto.
> Tutti cerchiamo di far funzionare un matrimonio, che probabilmente ha qualche lacuna..


Se posso buttare un consiglio al vento, io al posto tuo a questo punto lo farei morire ignaro...

forse nun c'arrivi, ma in quella situazione e' tutto moltiplicato per 1milione...lo troverei troppo devastante e me sa che ormai ci dovrai convivere a vita con i rimorsi ed i sensi di colpa...


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse si, ma non vedo motivo per metterlo al corrente al momento.
> Probabilmente ho le stesse motivazioni che ha tuo marito nel farti credere che le sue relazioni siano terminate al momento del matrimonio.
> E per lo stesso motivo per cui tu stai facendo finta di credergli appunto.
> Tutti cerchiamo di far funzionare un matrimonio, che probabilmente ha qualche lacuna..




Le motivazioni sono riconducibili ad una sola: la paura.
Mio marito ha senz'altro una paura fottuta a confessarmi dell'altro (ammesso e concesso che ci sia dell'altro), visto anche il valore che attribuisce al matrimonio. In questo caso le attenuanti non ci sarebbero...
E pensare che sono certa che non farebbero del male al nostro legame.
Tu non puoi capire la complicità che c'è fra noi.
Non vedo lacune nel nostro matrimonio, a parte la sua voglia di rimettersi in gioco di tanto in tanto e appunto...di giocare.
Ma forse è proprio questa la lacuna?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Le motivazioni sono riconducibili ad una sola: la paura.
> Mio marito ha senz'altro una paura fottuta a confessarmi dell'altro (ammesso e concesso che ci sia dell'altro), visto anche il valore che attribuisce al matrimonio. In questo caso le attenuanti non ci sarebbero...
> E pensare che sono certa che non farebbero del male al nostro legame.
> Tu non puoi capire la complicità che c'è fra noi.
> ...


Io non mi permetto di giudicare il tuo matrimonio come quello di nessun altro. 
Non vi conosco, quindi non posso conoscere la complicità che c'è tra voi. Ma sono lieta se ce n'è sia così tanta.
Tu hai scoperto tuo marito, lui non avrebbe mai confessato, cosa che per altro anch'io non ho intenzione di fare.
La sensazione che ho io leggendoti è che pur di non perderlo ti stai autoconvincendo che quello che ha fatto tuo marito sia la normalità e tutto sommato non sia così grave. 
L'importante è che questo sia la verità e questo lo puoi sapere solo tu.
Per quel che riguarda me, per ora non mi sento di prendere alcun tipo di decisione, in seguito si vedrà..


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Le motivazioni sono riconducibili ad una sola: la paura.
> Mio marito ha senz'altro una paura fottuta a confessarmi dell'altro (ammesso e concesso che ci sia dell'altro), visto anche il valore che attribuisce al matrimonio. In questo caso le attenuanti non ci sarebbero...
> E pensare che sono certa che non farebbero del male al nostro legame.
> Tu non puoi capire la complicità che c'è fra noi.
> ...


Nessuno può capire: fa parte della sfera cose solo vostre.
Si la paura. Brava.
Ci sono modi e modi, momenti e momenti.
Allora siamo spicci Diletta, se le sue confessioni ti farebbero stare meglio, nel senso, che lo rassicuri e gli dici...ehi...chi è stato a dirti che magari a me non intrighi di più un po' putaniero, forse lui si sbottona...
Se invece le sue confessioni ti fanno solo soffrire, montare rabbia e gelosia, lui scapperà da tutti i cantoni.
Sulle cose mie intime...non riuscirei mai a sbottonarmi.
Ma non per me sai?
Ma per rispetto dell'altra persona che era con me e non voglio rovinare nulla di quello che ho vissuto, svilendolo.


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno può capire: fa parte della sfera cose solo vostre.
> Si la paura. Brava.
> Ci sono modi e modi, momenti e momenti.
> Allora siamo spicci Diletta, se le sue confessioni ti farebbero stare meglio, nel senso, che lo rassicuri e gli dici...ehi...chi è stato a dirti che magari a me non intrighi di più un po' putaniero, forse lui si sbottona...
> ...



...grazie Conte per la tua risposta!
:up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non mi permetto di giudicare il tuo matrimonio come quello di nessun altro.
> Non vi conosco, quindi non posso conoscere la complicità che c'è tra voi. Ma sono lieta se ce n'è sia così tanta.
> Tu hai scoperto tuo marito, lui non avrebbe mai confessato, cosa che per altro anch'io non ho intenzione di fare.
> La sensazione che ho io leggendoti è che pur di non perderlo ti stai autoconvincendo che quello che ha fatto tuo marito sia la normalità e tutto sommato non sia così grave.
> ...


Embè che c'è di strano?
Perchè una data azione dev'essere gravissima a tutti i costi?
Si vede che ci sono altre cose che per Diletta sono estremamente più importanti che dare peso alle marachelle del marito no?

Pensa Farfalla...se tu un giorno confessi...e tuo marito ridendo ti dicesse...senti ti conosco da una vita...ho sempre pensato che tu avresti fatto certo cose prima o poi...ma a me tu vai bene così come sei, non mi hai fatto mancare mai nulla come moglie, come madre, come compagna, e come amante...non mi sarei mai immaginato che arrivassi a confessarmelo però eh?
Cara...dai...sei una donna normale eh?

Ti ridurrebbe in polvere...

Perchè magari lui continua...dicendo...ehi cara...del resto sai, neanch'io mi sono mai fatto mancare nulla eh?


----------



## tradito77 (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non perchè tu non hai mai sentito questo bisogno, debba essere così anche per lei.
> Credimi, le attenuanti ci sono, eccome...
> 
> Anzi, mi stupisco anche un pochino (ma in positivo) che ci siano degli uomini come te che hanno tutto ciò che vogliono accanto a loro e che non si sentono manchevoli di non vantare un "harem" nel loro curriculum. Pensavo che non esistessero.
> ...


Ora come ora, no.

Poi, vista l'esperienza, non posso dire che non succeda in futuro. Ma anche lì, vista l'esperienza, non avrei il coraggio di farle una cosa del genere...

Comunque non riesco a giustificare o dare attenuanti ad un tradimento.  E' un gesto spregevole, fa solo del male all'altra persona.
Si può comprendere e conviverci, ma non giustificare.
Siamo tutti liberi di fare quello che vogliamo e quindi lasciamo questa libertà anche all'altro/a. Questo lo dico a tutti i traditori che hanno scritto qui.


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non mi permetto di giudicare il tuo matrimonio come quello di nessun altro.
> Non vi conosco, quindi non posso conoscere la complicità che c'è tra voi. Ma sono lieta se ce n'è sia così tanta.
> Tu hai scoperto tuo marito, lui non avrebbe mai confessato, cosa che per altro anch'io non ho intenzione di fare.
> La sensazione che ho io leggendoti è che pur di non perderlo ti stai autoconvincendo che quello che ha fatto tuo marito sia la normalità e tutto sommato non sia così grave.
> ...



Ma io infatti non lo voglio perdere perchè ci sto così bene con lui, nonostante la sua immagine risulti un po' appannata allo stato attuale.
Io mi dico: se riesco a sostituire l'immagine che ho avuto di lui fino ad ora con questa reale e ad accettare anche il suo lato oscuro, sono a posto.
Ed è questa la vera sfida, il sapere se mi ha fatto cornuta anche dopo, e quante volte...queste cose lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Quello che ha fatto lui è la "normalità" per chi, come lui, ha avuto (o ha) 
un'anima un po' mascalzona. 

Per quel che riguarda te, ha ragione il Conte, per quanto pensi di conoscere il tuo uomo, potresti restare sbalordita dalla sua reazione...e anche lui.
Un po' quello che è successo a me, non pensavo che avrei agito così e che l'avrei pensata così, non mi ci ero mai soffermata, non c'era motivo.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io infatti non lo voglio perdere perchè ci sto così bene con lui, nonostante la sua immagine risulti un po' appannata allo stato attuale.
> Io mi dico: se riesco a sostituire l'immagine che ho avuto di lui fino ad ora con questa reale e ad accettare anche il suo lato oscuro, sono a posto.
> Ed è questa la vera sfida, il sapere se mi ha fatto cornuta anche dopo, e quante volte...queste cose lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Quello che ha fatto lui è la "normalità" per chi, come lui, ha avuto (o ha)
> ...


Anch'io ho l'anima mascalzona, anch'ioooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Amoremio (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo ricordo di preciso, credo novembre più o meno....
> Dimmi a cosa pensi perchè so che mi sarà utile


penso che il tuo corpo ti stesse mandando segnali di malessere
ti stesse dicendo che non reggeva la situazione che stavi vivendo
che quella situazione era sbagliata per l'integrità del tuo essere
che quindi ti mandava messaggi di pericolo

bada: la situazione da cui originavano quei segnali non era necessariamente la relazione extra
ed eventualmente non la relazione in sè con quel preciso uomo
magari all'origine c'era, anzi, il fatto che la situazione familiare tua e del tuo amante ti portasse a sopprimere incosciamente le aspettative che avresti potuto alimentare

non so quando iniziarono questi attacchi nè se puoi individuare contingenze scatenanti nè se l'andamento ha subito modifiche ed, se individuabile, in conseguenza di quali vicissitudini

però, il fatto che il tuo subconscio si sia "tranquillizzato" una volta smaltito lo stress per la malattia del tuo amante (le reazioni della psiche non sono mai immediate) farebbe pensare che il tuo inconscio preferisca la tua situazione attuale a quella precedente


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ora come ora, no.
> 
> Poi, vista l'esperienza, non posso dire che non succeda in futuro. Ma anche lì, vista l'esperienza, non avrei il coraggio di farle una cosa del genere...
> 
> ...



Sei un'anima sensibile, sii fiero di questo.
Io ho questa capacità (chiamiamola così) di riuscire abbastanza a mettermi nei panni di un uomo (sarò un uomo mancato?) e a trovare le attenuanti ad una scappatella, quindi parto già avvantaggiata.
Non fa male alla mia persona in quanto non è fatta per questo fine, può darmi dolore perchè lo amo e lo voglio solo mio, ma il fatto di comprenderne il motivo (sesso) mi induce ad andare oltre anche a questo togliendole tutta l'importanza. 
Ma in fondo in fondo pensaci bene: è solo e soltanto sesso.

Il mio timore sulla tua storia è solo che tu possa avere rimpianti in un futuro lontano, e i rimpianti sono una brutta bestia. Tutto qui.
Ma tu sai come sei, e forse sai che i sensi di colpa sarebbero peggiori, quindi dai retta al tuo animo e vai avanti, ma vedi di essere più che sicuro che mai e poi mai rinfaccerai a tua moglie la tua fedeltà e che mai dovrai sbandierarla o ostentarla.

Ti auguro ogni bene


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè che c'è di strano?
> Perchè una data azione dev'essere gravissima a tutti i costi?
> *Si vede che ci sono altre cose che per Diletta sono estremamente più importanti che dare peso alle marachelle del marito no?*
> 
> ...


Insisto sul fatto che spero sia veramente così.
Scusami ma io sono dell'idea che si sta autoconvincendo e questo non è positivo per lei..

Questo lo direbbe di sicuro.....e adesso partono le cannonate


----------



## tradito77 (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sei un'anima sensibile, sii fiero di questo.
> Io ho questa capacità (chiamiamola così) di riuscire abbastanza a mettermi nei panni di un uomo (sarò un uomo mancato?) e a trovare le attenuanti ad una scappatella, quindi parto già avvantaggiata.
> Non fa male alla mia persona in quanto non è fatta per questo fine, può darmi dolore perchè lo amo e lo voglio solo mio, ma il fatto di comprenderne il motivo (sesso) mi induce ad andare oltre anche a questo togliendole tutta l'importanza.
> Ma in fondo in fondo pensaci bene: è solo e soltanto sesso.
> ...


Avrei potuto rinfacciarle già tante cose, ma non l'ho fatto. So che lei soffre per quello che mi ha fatto e questo "mi basta".

Da lei ho sempre avuto tutto quello che volevo, non capisco perchè dovrei avere dei rimpianti o perchè dovrei cercare altro da altre parti.
Lei questo l'ha fatto ed è rimasta delusa...

Comunque una cosa che ho imparato dalla mia esperienza e di non dire più "non farò mai...", "non succederà mai...",...
Vivo un po' più alla giornata e prendo il meglio che la vita può offrirmi.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> penso che il tuo corpo ti stesse mandando segnali di malessere
> ti stesse dicendo che non reggeva la situazione che stavi vivendo
> che quella situazione era sbagliata per l'integrità del tuo essere
> che quindi ti mandava messaggi di pericolo
> ...


 
In parte hai sicuramente ragione.
Sono certa che il mio corpo lanciava segnali per quello che stavo vivendo, per quello che sono stata e per quello che ho soffocato per tanto tempo.
Ora non sto soffocando praticamente nulla, tutto quello che vivo mi fa stare bene, o quasi. diciamo che ho raggiunto un buon equilibrio e credo che il mio fisico ne risenta positivamente.
Non ho mai legato i miei attacchi alla mia relazione, credo che non c'entrassero. Stavo male con me stessa non per la relazione, non a causa sua.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Insisto sul fatto che spero sia veramente così.
> Scusami ma io sono dell'idea che si sta autoconvincendo e questo non è positivo per lei..
> 
> Questo lo direbbe di sicuro.....e adesso partono le cannonate


E io ripeto...
TUtti noi ci autoconvinciamo di una montagna di cose...
Ci servono per sopravvivere...

Non mi credi?
Leggi Boudon: L'Arte di persuadere sè stessi.

Guarda eh che ci sono persone che muovono la mano come un ducetto e pensano che a furia di ribadire un concetto essa diventi vero nella tua testa eh?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io ripeto...
> *TUtti noi ci autoconvinciamo di una montagna di cose...*
> *Ci servono per sopravvivere*...
> 
> ...


La differenza sta nell'essere consci di questo o  meno.....


----------



## Hirohito (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differenza sta nell'essere consci di questo o meno.....


DIFFERENZA SOSTANZIALE.
Si chiama  CONSAPEVOLEZZA e ti salva ad un passo dal baratro.
:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> DIFFERENZA SOSTANZIALE.
> Si chiama CONSAPEVOLEZZA e ti salva ad un passo dal baratro.
> :up::up::up:


 
:up::up::up:


----------



## Hirohito (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


 :kiss:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differenza sta nell'essere consci di questo o  meno.....


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma chi può dirlo? 
Chi può dire: io vedo le cose per quello che effettivamente sono?

Un film illuminante?
Matrix

Senti Farfalla per quanto uno faccia o non faccia non è mai nella testa di un altro no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> DIFFERENZA SOSTANZIALE.
> Si chiama  CONSAPEVOLEZZA e ti salva ad un passo dal baratro.
> :up::up::up:


Bravo...la consapevolezza...
Ma io ehm...incrocio ogni giorno persone che pensano di essere consapevoli.
Siccome mi accorgo che se tolgo loro quella consapevolezza, vanno a pezzi, chi sono io per togliergliela? Gliela lascio no?


----------



## Hirohito (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo...la consapevolezza...
> Ma io ehm...incrocio ogni giorno persone che pensano di essere consapevoli.
> Siccome mi accorgo che se tolgo loro quella consapevolezza, vanno a pezzi, chi sono io per togliergliela? Gliela lascio no?


IO x quanto mi riguarda ritengo di avere una piena consapevolezza, e la gestione della storia con l'amica credo ne sia la dimostrazione.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> IO x quanto mi riguarda ritengo di avere una piena consapevolezza, e la gestione della storia con l'amica credo ne sia la dimostrazione.


SI...
Ma ehm, sarebbe preoccupante fosse il contrario eh?
Sei una persona adulta e matura.
Qua sappiamo benissimo che i casini nascono appunto con persone che non sanno gestire la situazione e si infilano in percorsi da cui poi non sanno più come uscirne.
Fidati, ma dato che si è in due, se lei avesse perso la testa per te...ora vedresti i sorci verdi.


----------



## Hirohito (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI...
> Ma ehm, sarebbe preoccupante fosse il contrario eh?
> Sei una persona adulta e matura.
> Qua sappiamo benissimo che i casini nascono appunto con persone che non sanno gestire la situazione e si infilano in percorsi da cui poi non sanno più come uscirne.
> Fidati, ma dato che si è in due, se lei avesse perso la testa per te...ora vedresti i sorci verdi.


SE avesse perso la testa manco sarei partito.


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Avrei potuto rinfacciarle già tante cose, ma non l'ho fatto. So che lei soffre per quello che mi ha fatto e questo "mi basta".
> 
> Da lei ho sempre avuto tutto quello che volevo, non capisco perchè dovrei avere dei rimpianti o perchè dovrei cercare altro da altre parti.
> Lei questo l'ha fatto ed è rimasta delusa...
> ...




Lei da quello che dici è davvero pentita e soffre sicuramente tanto.
Questa è una prova dell'amore per te.

Anche nel mio caso mio marito aveva tutto quello che desiderava da me, ma evidentemente non gli bastava e sono sicura che nel suo caso lui avrebbe avuto rimpianti, e molti.
Mi ha detto che sentiva prepotentemente l'esigenza di avere più donne e di divertirsi prima del matrimonio, quindi non ci ha pensato due volte ad assecondare tale desiderio. 
Sensi di colpa guardandomi negli occhi non ne ha mai provati (aiuto, avrò mica accanto un alieno, o peggio?) perchè di solo sesso si trattava, con me c'era invece il sentimento e l'attrazione nello stesso tempo. Sono certa di questo perchè ti posso dire che ancora oggi, dopo tanti anni, funziona a meraviglia in quel senso.
Mi dice che solo ora ha provato degli scrupoli e senso di colpa per averci riprovato (recidivo) perchè ora è tutto diverso...    

Cosa ne pensi da uomo?



P.S.: fai bene a vivere alla giornata, anch'io faccio lo stesso.
        In certi momenti però...la delusione è ancora così forte da procurarmi 
        un malessere schifoso. Come oggi


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Insisto sul fatto che spero sia veramente così.
> Scusami ma io sono dell'idea che si sta autoconvincendo e questo non è positivo per lei..
> 
> Questo lo direbbe di sicuro.....e adesso partono le cannonate




Che sia convinzione o autoconvinzione, solo il tempo me lo dirà.
Del resto, l'ho sempre detto che anch'io sono in cammino, non mi considero ancora arrivata a nessun porto sicuro.
:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che sia convinzione o autoconvinzione, solo il tempo me lo dirà.
> Del resto, l'ho sempre detto che anch'io sono in cammino, non mi considero ancora arrivata a nessun porto sicuro.
> :sonar::sonar::sonar:


:up:
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> In bocca al lupo



...crepi!

Posso chiederti una cosa: se tuo marito ti confessasse una sua scappatella occasionale, quindi un tradimento di solo sesso, ne saresti così sconvolta tanto da temere di non poterci passare sopra?

Non pensare al tuo scheletro nell'armadio, rifletti solo sulle tue sensazioni al riguardo.
Mi piacerebbe sapere il tuo pensiero.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...crepi!
> 
> Posso chiederti una cosa: se tuo marito ti confessasse una sua scappatella occasionale, quindi un tradimento di solo sesso, ne saresti così sconvolta tanto da temere di non poterci passare sopra?
> 
> ...


Ho imparato che è molto difficile fare previsioni.
Se la scappatella fosse una, occasionale, successa una volta potrei *forse *a fatica passarci sopra...
Su una relazione temo molto la mia reazione.
Questo alla stato attuale, in cui sono quasi certa (la mano sul fuoco non la metto per nessuno) che non sia mai accaduto


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho imparato che è molto difficile fare previsioni.
> Se la scappatella fosse una, occasionale, successa una volta potrei *forse *a fatica passarci sopra...
> Su una relazione temo molto la mia reazione.
> Questo alla stato attuale, in cui sono quasi certa (la mano sul fuoco non la metto per nessuno) che non sia mai accaduto



Su una relazione io andrei fuori di testa.

Se pensi che tuo marito possa anche minimamente pensarla allo stesso tuo modo, fai bene a tenerti tutto per te visto che mi sembra che tu ne sia capace.
Gli effetti potrebbero essere un po' pesantini...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Su una relazione io andrei fuori di testa.*
> 
> Se pensi che tuo marito possa anche minimamente pensarla allo stesso tuo modo, fai bene a tenerti tutto per te visto che mi sembra che tu ne sia capace.
> Gli effetti potrebbero essere un po' pesantini...


Dipende cosa intendi per relazione..
Se parli di innamoramento lo capisco, ma se devo sciegliere tra il fatto che mio marito si "diverta" sempre con la stessa piuttosto che con 10 sparse nel tempo, io scelgo la prima.


----------



## Diletta (5 Maggio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende cosa intendi per relazione..
> Se parli di innamoramento lo capisco, ma se devo sciegliere tra il fatto che mio marito si "diverta" sempre con la stessa piuttosto che con 10 sparse nel tempo, io scelgo la prima.



Se si parla di innamoramento, mi si spezzerebbe il cuore (e ci potrei fare poco), se devo fare una scelta fra le due opzioni da te indicate scelgo la seconda, perchè la prima assomiglierebbe tanto all'innamoramento di cui sopra, e il dubbio che potesse trattarsi proprio di questo mi sconvolgerebbe.

A pensarci bene perchè devo scegliere fra il peggio e il meno peggio? Anche se in via ipotetica...

Non poteva capitare anche a me un uomo senza macchia, uno di questi irreprensibili che scrivono sul forum?      
:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Niko74 (5 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se si parla di innamoramento, mi si spezzerebbe il cuore (e ci potrei fare poco), se devo fare una scelta fra le due opzioni da te indicate scelgo la seconda, perchè la prima assomiglierebbe tanto all'innamoramento di cui sopra, e il dubbio che potesse trattarsi proprio di questo mi sconvolgerebbe.
> 
> A pensarci bene perchè devo scegliere fra il peggio e il meno peggio? Anche se in via ipotetica...
> 
> ...


Si si...vedi che tutti noi uomini irreprensibili del forum siamo stati traditi  Magari se ti capitava uno di noi lo tradivi tu :rotflla butto in ridere)


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si si...vedi che tutti noi uomini irreprensibili del forum siamo stati traditi  Magari se ti capitava uno di noi lo tradivi tu :rotflla butto in ridere)


Maddai ma quali irreprensibili...
Ma insomma una persona va valutata solo attraverso l'ottica tradisce o non tradisce?

Senti...io al tuo posto non ce la farei.
Ogni volta che qui in casa c'è stata minima tensione, io mi sento a disagio e me ne vado. Notti intere, giorni ecc...ecc...o tu stai mostrando la resistenza di una città assiediata o non ne vedo vie d'uscita.

Fossi te, io andrei via e le direi, senti torno fra un po' e vediamo se ti sei schiarita le idee, e torni. La guardi e vedi che non si è schiarita. Te ne vai di nuovo poi torni.

Non oso pensare cosa farei io se mi dice..." Non è colpa tua sai? Sto male per quell'altro, capisci è importante per me!"

Al minimo casino la manderei da lui.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai ma quali irreprensibili...
> Ma insomma una persona va valutata solo attraverso l'ottica tradisce o non tradisce?
> 
> Senti...io al tuo posto non ce la farei.
> ...


Quello di andartene è quello che faresti tu....e infatti tua mogli ha le corna alte come l'everest .
Poi tu sei dalla parte inversa alla mia neol senso che sei tu a tradire tua moglie, quindi se te ne vai ha una logica.

Cioè: lei crea casini e devo andarmene io????  Quando oltretutto all'inizio era lei a volersene andare??  
Visto che pure lei mi ha detto che è colpa sua e non mia che se ne andasse lei a pensare...se lo ritiene utile per lei.
A me non serve andarmene.


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quello di andartene è quello che faresti tu....e infatti tua mogli ha le corna alte come l'everest .
> Poi tu sei dalla parte inversa alla mia neol senso che sei tu a tradire tua moglie, quindi se te ne vai ha una logica.
> 
> Cioè: lei crea casini e devo andarmene io????  Quando oltretutto all'inizio era lei a volersene andare??
> ...



Niko, anche se tu fossi preso dall'esasperazione, non fare la fesseria di andartene di casa, perchè lo sai che potresti passare dalla ragione al torto?
Questo dal punto di vista legale. Quindi tieni duro se non vuoi fare niente che possa velocizzare le cose (che invece io farei). Se ce la fai (come fai non lo so) ancora a dormire nel letto accanto a lei, bene, altrimenti la fai accomodare in un'altra camera, e se non ce l'avete, allora sul divano del salotto.
Conserva sempre però la tua dignità di persona, come mi sembra che tu stia facendo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se si parla di innamoramento, mi si spezzerebbe il cuore (e ci potrei fare poco), se devo fare una scelta fra le due opzioni da te indicate scelgo la seconda, perchè la prima assomiglierebbe tanto all'innamoramento di cui sopra, e il dubbio che potesse trattarsi proprio di questo mi sconvolgerebbe.
> 
> A pensarci bene perchè devo scegliere fra il peggio e il meno peggio? Anche se in via ipotetica...
> 
> ...


Certo. E' ovvio che stiamo scegliendo tra due soluzioni che sarebbe meglio non si presentassero.

La prima può non essere innamoramento, parlo per esperienza vissuta


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si si...vedi che tutti noi uomini irreprensibili del forum siamo stati traditi  Magari se ti capitava uno di noi lo tradivi tu :rotflla butto in ridere)


Sai che stavo pensando alla stessa cosa e con tristezza


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quello di andartene è quello che faresti tu....e infatti tua mogli ha le corna alte come l'everest .
> Poi tu sei dalla parte inversa alla mia neol senso che sei tu a tradire tua moglie, quindi se te ne vai ha una logica.
> 
> Cioè: lei crea casini e devo andarmene io????  Quando oltretutto all'inizio era lei a volersene andare??
> ...


quoto:up:


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cioè: lei crea casini e devo andarmene io????  Quando oltretutto all'inizio era lei a volersene andare??
> Visto che pure lei mi ha detto che è colpa sua e non mia che se ne andasse lei a pensare...se lo ritiene utile per lei.
> A me non serve andarmene.


Se non ti serve andartene fai bene a non andartene.

A me invece è capitato di subire dei tradimenti e decidere, dopo qualche mese, che avevo voglia di cambiare aria. Visto che lui non se ne andava, perchè fondamentalmente aveva una paura folle di trovarsi da solo, l'ho fatto io.

Sono stata via per un periodo, da sola, in un appartamento in affitto.
Ho lasciato i miei bambini (anche se stavano parte della settimana con me e parte con lui) e il momento in cui li ho salutati e ho acceso il motore della macchina è stato uno dei momenti più tristi della mia vita.

Ma ora posso dirti che è stata la migliore decisione che abbia preso. Da lì ho capito che avrei potuto davvero stare da sola, adattarmi a un'altra vita. Che avrebbero potuto farlo anche i miei figli, se fosse stato necessario.
E quando ho deciso di tornare l'ho fatto perchè l'ho scelto davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quello di andartene è quello che faresti tu....e infatti tua mogli ha le corna alte come l'everest .
> Poi tu sei dalla parte inversa alla mia neol senso che sei tu a tradire tua moglie, quindi se te ne vai ha una logica.
> 
> Cioè: lei crea casini e devo andarmene io????  Quando oltretutto all'inizio era lei a volersene andare??
> ...


No ti sbagli.
Io non ho mai tradito.
Mai fatto le cose di nascosto.
Io prima ti dico: " Senti basta, io mi vedo con altre donne."
Fai un po' te.

E la prova evidente che non faccio le cose di nascosto è che mia moglie legge sto forum ed è regolarmente iscritta.

Infatti io nella vita reale non ho proprio nessunissimo problema di andare dove mi pare, con chi mi pare, e quando mi pare.

Vai e fai altrettanto: è molto liberatorio.
Le dici: da ora ognun per sè...tu fai quel cazzo che ti pare...io faccio il cazzo che mi pare...e AMEN.

Postilla dopo essermi consultato con mia moglie.
Lei dice: " Bella forza, tu hai un lavoro che ti ha portato ad essere sempre in giro per il mondo, io mi sono abituata al fatto che tu non c'eri mai!".


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Se non ti serve andartene fai bene a non andartene.
> 
> A me invece è capitato di subire dei tradimenti e decidere, dopo qualche mese, che avevo voglia di cambiare aria. Visto che lui non se ne andava, perchè fondamentalmente aveva una paura folle di trovarsi da solo, l'ho fatto io.
> 
> ...


Brava!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

*Le giustificazioni*

Meglio non chiederle: ti fanno incazzare e basta.

Perchè mi hai lasciato?
Lei parte con una montagna di giustificazioni che per lei sono motivi molto gravi.

Nella mia testa si configurano come una montagna di cazzate e mi vien solo un pensiero: E tu saresti stata così idiota da lasciarmi andare via solo per queste cagate qui? Da non credere.

Meglio dirsi: Mah ognuno avrà le sue buone ragioni per fare o non fare una cosa e lasciar perdere le giustificazioni.

Le giustificazioni sono solo alibi, tentativi sciocchi e insulsi, per non essere stati capaci o meno di fare una cosa.

E la colpa è sempre degli altri.

Invece su una cosa sono sicuro e qui torno a lui il mio amato Don Giovanni.
Mai scaricato le responsabilità sugli altri, ma sempre assunto le mie in prima persona.

Le uniche cose che ho estrapolato da mia moglie sono:
" Mi dispiace di essere stata un fallimento per te"
" Non voglio restare sola".


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ti sbagli.
> Io non ho mai tradito.
> *Mai fatto le cose di nascosto.*
> *Io prima ti dico: " Senti basta, io mi vedo con altre donne."*
> ...


ma allora anche tu detesti la falsità e chi nasconde in bugie svilenti


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma allora anche tu detesti la falsità e chi nasconde in bugie svilenti


NO.
Do per scontato che siano comportamenti umani.
Non credo che esistano persona totalmente bugiarde, e totalmente sincere.
Ma solo persone che vedono le cose dal loro punto di vista.
Io detesto i pregiudizi.
Io detesto il dover provare con fatti cose che tu magari ti ostini a non credere.
Ti avverto prima e ti dico...Guarda che la verità, ti farà molto male.
Ma se proprio insisti.

Ho imparato a mie spese, che io per primo non devo mettere l'altro in condizioni di doversi giustificare, attraverso codici e metacodici.

Quando io non voglio dirti una cosa, cambio discorso.
Tu capisci che non voglio dirtela, e lasci correre e ci salviamo.
Tu insisti a volerla sentire...mi costringi, per il tuo bene, a mentire.

Nota una cosa sul figliuol prodigo.
Il padre non vuole neanche sapere come ha speso i beni quel figlio, vede solo che lui è tornato con le ossa rotte. 
Curare le ossa è più importante che non sapere come mai si è ridotto così.

Io detesto il fariseismo.
Detesto le persone che accusano altre persone di cose che loro non sono capaci di fare.

Detesto i moralisti.
Detesto le donne eccessivamente femministe.
Detesto le donna che si mettono in competizione, mi costringono ad essere duro e cattivo con loro.

Detesto le persone orgogliose, ma prive di intelligenza.

Una persona intelligente non ha mai nulla da mostrare.


----------



## oceansize (6 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Se non ti serve andartene fai bene a non andartene.
> 
> A me invece è capitato di subire dei tradimenti e decidere, dopo qualche mese, che avevo voglia di cambiare aria. Visto che lui non se ne andava, perchè fondamentalmente aveva una paura folle di trovarsi da solo, l'ho fatto io.
> 
> ...


sei una grande, finalmente qualcuno con le OO 

non in risposta a niko ovviamente, anzi, in bocca al lupo e fai ciò che ti senti!


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Do per scontato che siano comportamenti umani.
> Non credo che esistano persona totalmente bugiarde, e totalmente sincere.
> *Ma solo persone che vedono le cose dal loro punto di vista.*
> ...


 benedetto relativismo:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> benedetto relativismo:mrgreen:


Senti guarda e ascolta...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7LWANJFHEs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVNzemi1Fpk

Stessa opera, stesse note, stesso compositore.
La prima mi pare na roba fantastica, la seconda una immonda ciafeca.
Eppure "la critica" di un certo stampo consacra Gould come il più grande interprete bachiano mai visto sulla faccia della terra, altra "critica" vede in lui un falso storico, mentre vede nell'esecuzione di Leonhardt uno dei massimi studiosi della "vera" idea di come si suoni Bach.

Difatto:
1) Nessun vivente sa come Bach suonasse
2) Non abbiamo nessuna registrazione di Bach suonante

Ora se tu mi chiedessi le "vere" ragioni per cui la versione di Gould è migliore di quella del vecchio carampano olandese...non saprei che risponderti.

Come dire che ne sanno del perdono chi pensa di non aver mai nulla da farsi perdonare.?


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti guarda e ascolta...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7LWANJFHEs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVNzemi1Fpk
> ...


 ammesso che esista qualcuno che non abbia nulla da farsi perdonare


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Se non ti serve andartene fai bene a non andartene.
> 
> A me invece è capitato di subire dei tradimenti e decidere, dopo qualche mese, che avevo voglia di cambiare aria. Visto che lui non se ne andava, perchè fondamentalmente aveva una paura folle di trovarsi da solo, l'ho fatto io.
> 
> ...



Sei una grande donna.
Ci tenevo a dirtelo!
:up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ti sbagli.
> Io non ho mai tradito.
> Mai fatto le cose di nascosto.
> Io prima ti dico: " Senti basta, io mi vedo con altre donne."
> ...


Ma guarda te...questa non la sapevo......oppure scusami,io leggo pochissime cose qua'dentro,mi e'sfuggita quando l'hai scritta.
Rimango...veramente:non e'uno dei tuoi soliti scherzi??
Bo.....ti dico la verita':a me cosi'non piacerebbe neanche un po',primo perche'levare il proibito,con tutto quelle che ne consegue,annacqua il  piacere....le tel segrete,gli incontri impossibili..etc
Poi tu non lo scrivi,ma,sempre se fosse vero, tu fai cosi'la moglie avra'il suo diritto di emularti??Io diventerei matto...
Illuminami musa....berica,sono tutto orecchi,anche se oggi ho tanto da fare,in tutti i sensi.......


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ammesso che esista qualcuno che non abbia nulla da farsi perdonare


Sai una cosa?
Moltissime persone ritengono di non aver nulla da farsi perdonare eh?
E sono implacabili.
Dato che si ritengono perfetti, santi, immacolati, dato che hanno un'esagerata opinione di sè stessi...ti pestano un piede e manco se ne accorgono...anzi è colpa tua che sei passata di lì al momento sbagliato.
Non sanno perdonare. 
Il minimo affronto subito diventa una cosa abnorme.

Allora anche la capacità di perdonare è una pratica.
Ho visto che le persone che hanno subito molti colpi dal destino a volte hanno una capacità di perdono enorme. Fanno fronte con serenità ai torti subiti in una maniera invidiabile.

Tornando ai miei esempi Gould/Leonhardt...potremo dire che il perdono è una capacità che si amplifica con l'esercizio della dilatazione del cuore...
Così chi ha maggior capacità di perdono, può affrontare a cuore aperto anche le peggior disgrazie, tradotto in tecnica pianistica significa che Gould poteva affrontare a cuor leggero, cose che Leohnhardt non si può neppure suonare.

Allora chi non sa perdonare dirà...ah ma quella è brutta musica, non la suonerò manco morto. E lì denuncia solo i suoi limiti di esecutore.

Qui...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfqS1rnn82A&NR=1&feature=fvwp

Mostra a chiare lettere che per lui eheheheheheeh...non c'era proprio niente di imperdonabile...eheheheheeh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbJc6IPooDE&feature=related

E negli ultimi due minuti mostra che ehm...difficile che qualcuno potesse fargli le scarpe...rischi di lasciarci dita e nervi e muscoli con certe cose eh?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma guarda te...questa non la sapevo......oppure scusami,io leggo pochissime cose qua'dentro,mi e'sfuggita quando l'hai scritta.
> Rimango...veramente:non e'uno dei tuoi soliti scherzi??
> Bo.....ti dico la verita':a me cosi'non piacerebbe neanche un po',primo perche'levare il proibito,con tutto quelle che ne consegue,annacqua il  piacere....le tel segrete,gli incontri impossibili..etc
> Poi tu non lo scrivi,ma,sempre se fosse vero, tu fai cosi'la moglie avra'il suo diritto di emularti??Io diventerei matto...
> Illuminami musa....berica,sono tutto orecchi,anche se oggi ho tanto da fare,in tutti i sensi.......


No Lothar...
Un'altro dei motivi per cui chiusi con quella nel 2005 era lo stress emotivo...ma non quello legato a dover nascondere qualcosa...ma perchè mi sentivo tirato da due parti...da un lato i miei doveri e le mie responsabilità e dall'altro le esigenze di quell'altra...più davo più pretendeva...mica uno può diventar pazzo pur di vivere due vite parallele eh? 
Ehm...io non so cosa sia il gusto del proibito...per me è tutto naturale, evidente, semplice...anzi mi stanno sul cazzo da morire tutte quelle paure là...ah la gente dirà questo o quello...

CHi è la gente? 
Una cosa che...NON esiste.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma guarda te...questa non la sapevo......oppure scusami,io leggo pochissime cose qua'dentro,mi e'sfuggita quando l'hai scritta.
> Rimango...veramente:non e'uno dei tuoi soliti scherzi??
> Bo.....ti dico la verita':a me cosi'non piacerebbe neanche un po',primo perche'levare il proibito,con tutto quelle che ne consegue,annacqua il  piacere....le tel segrete,gli incontri impossibili..etc
> Poi tu non lo scrivi,ma,sempre se fosse vero, tu fai cosi'la moglie avra'il suo diritto di emularti??Io diventerei matto...
> Illuminami musa....berica,sono tutto orecchi,anche se oggi ho tanto da fare,in tutti i sensi.......


Ah ma Lothar...mia moglie ha tentato di emularmi...poi ha sentenziato...troppa ansia e stress...non sono cose per me...la mattana più bella è stata quella del privè no? Mi disse..."Ok vengo lì, ma se poi non mi piace, mi separo!"...io Ok. Andiamo. Non le piace..." Basta portami via da qua!"...Ohi sono ancora qua che aspetto la separazion eh?

Cioè Lothar, io mi sono trovato con una moglie, che piuttosto di appagarmi sessualmente, preferisce che lo facciano le altre no?

Del resto fidati se non sfiato divento musone, irascibile, insopportabile, depresso, avvilito...

A te piace tanto la caccia...a me no.
Io sono come quegli animali là con la lingua lunga. Sto fermo immobile...passa na farfalla è paffete ingoiata.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ma Lothar...mia moglie ha tentato di emularmi...poi ha sentenziato...troppa ansia e stress...non sono cose per me...la mattana più bella è stata quella del privè no? Mi disse..."Ok vengo lì, ma se poi non mi piace, mi separo!"...io Ok. Andiamo. Non le piace..." Basta portami via da qua!"...Ohi sono ancora qua che aspetto la separazion eh?
> 
> Cioè Lothar, io mi sono trovato con una moglie, che piuttosto di appagarmi sessualmente, preferisce che lo facciano le altre no?
> 
> ...


 ammetterai che ti si deve mettere dalla parte dei leali...duole dirlo ma è così:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ammetterai che ti si deve mettere dalla parte dei leali...duole dirlo ma è così:mrgreen:


Mai combattuto slealmente e alle spalle.
Se tu sei a terra, aspetto che ti rialzi, o ti offro la mano per rialzarti.
Per questo sono un uomo che se ne strafotte di tutto quello che avviene alle sue spalle.
Mai pensato a me come uno sleale.
Se poi qualcuno si ostina a farmi passare per quello che non sono, denuncia solo la sua pochezza.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Lothar...
> Un'altro dei motivi per cui chiusi con quella nel 2005 era lo stress emotivo...ma non quello legato a dover nascondere qualcosa...ma perchè mi sentivo tirato da due parti...da un lato i miei doveri e le mie responsabilità e dall'altro le esigenze di quell'altra...più davo più pretendeva...mica uno può diventar pazzo pur di vivere due vite parallele eh?
> Ehm...io non so cosa sia il gusto del proibito...per me è tutto naturale, evidente, semplice...anzi mi stanno sul cazzo da morire tutte quelle paure là...ah la gente dirà questo o quello...
> 
> ...


 
 Ma la gente non c'entra,piu'che altro e'il rischio di essere sgamati.
Che comunque e'andrenalina..saro'invornito ma mi piace....
Ma dimmi,e scusa se lo richiedo,ma la liberta'e'reciproca??
Se vuoi glissare..no problem....ciao


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma la gente non c'entra,piu'che altro e'il rischio di essere sgamati.
> Che comunque e'andrenalina..saro'invornito ma mi piace....
> Ma dimmi,e scusa se lo richiedo,ma la liberta'e'reciproca??
> Se vuoi glissare..no problem....ciao


 ribadisco: è un discorso leale e coerente.
che poi sia un rapporto opinabile ci sta...ma se va bene a tutti e due lo preferisco a chi si racconta diverso da quel che è con il proprio partner


----------



## Niko74 (6 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ti sbagli.
> Io non ho mai tradito.
> Mai fatto le cose di nascosto.
> Io prima ti dico: " Senti basta, io mi vedo con altre donne."
> ...


Beh, questo mette le cose già su un piano diverso. Non che giustifichi le corna, però se lei lo sa (perché glielo hai detto e non perché ti ha beccato), l'hai avvertita prima e lei non ha fatto nulla per fermarti....
Oltretutto state bene assieme....quando siete a posto voi nessuno vi può dire nulla :up:

Per il discorso "Vai e fai altrettanto": per ora non è quello che voglio...non sarebbe liberatorio di nulla...mia moglie lo ha fatto e ora è uno straccio.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ribadisco: è un discorso leale e coerente.
> che poi sia un rapporto opinabile ci sta...ma se va bene a tutti e due lo preferisco a chi si racconta diverso da quel che è con il proprio partner


 
certo che e'leale..la moglie e'a conoscenza di tutto.
Opinabile??Cara maestra tu  mi insegni che in casa sua ognuno fa come gli pare,io non lo farei mai,lui si,va bene al Conte,va bene a tutti.
Ma per me non si chiamano piu'corna o tradimenti,mi consenti cara??


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma la gente non c'entra,piu'che altro e'il rischio di essere sgamati.
> Che comunque e'andrenalina..saro'invornito ma mi piace....
> Ma dimmi,e scusa se lo richiedo,ma la liberta'e'reciproca??
> Se vuoi glissare..no problem....ciao


Ma si...che problemi ci sono?
Io non so nulla di cosa fa o non fa mia moglie...
Non ho tempo per controllare...più che altro...menefrego...

Preferisco essere giudicato menefreghista che possessivo no?

poi Lothar...se volesse sgamarmi mi sgamerebbe no?
Non le interessa farlo perchè se ne frega pure lei.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh, questo mette le cose già su un piano diverso. Non che giustifichi le corna, però se lei lo sa (perché glielo hai detto e non perché ti ha beccato), l'hai avvertita prima e lei non ha fatto nulla per fermarti....
> Oltretutto state bene assieme....quando siete a posto voi nessuno vi può dire nulla :up:
> 
> Per il discorso "Vai e fai altrettanto": per ora non è quello che voglio...non sarebbe liberatorio di nulla...mia moglie lo ha fatto e ora è uno straccio.


Ma senti Nick...si fa presto a dire vai e fai altrettanto...
Ti dico una cosa...
A vent'anni bastava trombare...e là la caccia era all'arma bianca.
A trenta cercavo determinate caratteristiche.
Dopo i 40...o una mi piace, ma mi piace sul serio...altrimenti...neanche mi spreco eh?

Poi appunto c'è chi è portato per certe cose e chi no.
La fase della andrenalina è passata da un pezzo.
Direi che sono in una fase che...mi annoio da morire.

Avrei davvero bisogno di un nuovo amore.
Vedo il mio mondo sentimentale sgretolarsi ogni giorno di più...
Vorrei tanto essere pimpace come Lothar...

Magari sarà come dire...overdose...no?


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo che e'leale..la moglie e'a conoscenza di tutto.
> Opinabile??Cara maestra tu  mi insegni che in casa sua ognuno fa come gli pare,io non lo farei mai,lui si,va bene al Conte,va bene a tutti.
> Ma per me non si chiamano piu'corna o tradimenti,mi consenti cara??



Lothar, non è che non lo faresti mai perchè conoscendo tua moglie sapresti già la reazione?


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo che e'leale..la moglie e'a conoscenza di tutto.
> Opinabile??Cara maestra tu mi insegni che in casa sua ognuno fa come gli pare,io non lo farei mai,lui si,va bene al Conte,va bene a tutti.
> Ma per me non si chiamano piu'corna o tradimenti,mi consenti cara??


 ed io che ho detto?!:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lothar, non è che non lo faresti mai perchè conoscendo tua moglie sapresti già la reazione?


 
Non lo farei perche'ci tengo a mia moglie:sai qualche giorno fa' l'aspettavo fuori da un negozio,quando e'uscita,arrivavano 3 ragazzi che se avevano 25 anni era molto.
Non si sono accorti ovviamente di me ma di lei eccome,uno ha detto''soccia che figa..'', ,contento sii'perche'a 52 anni ricevere questi apprezzamenti da uomini giovanissimi vuol dire..
Ma preoccupato...perche'ho paura....perche'sono geloso.
Quindi fare come il Conte che dice''chisse ne frega di quello che fa''',no,non ne sarei capace.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non lo farei perche'ci tengo a mia moglie:sai qualche giorno fa' l'aspettavo fuori da un negozio,quando e'uscita,arrivavano 3 ragazzi che se avevano 25 anni era molto.
> Non si sono accorti ovviamente di me ma di lei eccome,uno ha detto''soccia che figa..'', ,contento sii'perche'a 52 anni ricevere questi apprezzamenti da uomini giovanissimi vuol dire..
> Ma preoccupato...perche'ho paura....perche'sono geloso.
> Quindi fare come il Conte che dice''chisse ne frega di quello che fa''',no,non ne sarei capace.


 allora tienitela stretta questa bella donna e non fare il pirla rischiando di rovinare la famiglia, a quel che dici non è certo una sciocca.
solo per una manciata di emozioni in più ...ne vale la pena?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora tienitela stretta questa bella donna e non fare il pirla rischiando di rovinare la famiglia, a quel che dici non è certo una sciocca.
> solo per una manciata di emozioni in più ...ne vale la pena?


hai ragione Minerva,non e'affatto sciocca,il suo lavoro e'importante e molto prestigioso,e ci e'arrivata da sola,mentre i colleghi a suon di spinte.
Sai credo che  sia la crisi del 50enne,anche se ne ho 53....,non mi manca niente,anzi il contrario...spero di fermarmi in tempo.
Oggi andremo via da soli fino a domenica sera...spero tanto mi serva.


----------



## Niko74 (7 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Non lo farei perche'ci tengo a mia moglie*:sai qualche giorno fa' l'aspettavo fuori da un negozio,quando e'uscita,arrivavano 3 ragazzi che se avevano 25 anni era molto.
> Non si sono accorti ovviamente di me ma di lei eccome,uno ha detto''soccia che figa..'', ,contento sii'perche'a 52 anni ricevere questi apprezzamenti da uomini giovanissimi vuol dire..
> Ma preoccupato...perche'ho paura....perche'sono geloso.
> Quindi fare come il Conte che dice''chisse ne frega di quello che fa''',no,non ne sarei capace.


Mah....per me la frase in grassetto è una contraddizione della madonna 
Cioè, tu ci tieni, quindi la tradisci?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah....per me la frase in grassetto è una contraddizione della madonna
> Cioè, tu ci tieni, quindi la tradisci?


E'la verita'Niko,ci tengo ma se posso la tradisco.
Sono stronzo e diavolo,purtroppo,sono fatto cosi',potrei farlo ora con una e a casa con mia moglie  dopo senza alcune difficolta'.


----------



## Niko74 (7 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'la verita'Niko,ci tengo ma se posso la tradisco.
> Sono stronzo e diavolo,purtroppo,sono fatto cosi',potrei farlo ora con una e a casa con mia moglie  dopo senza alcune difficolta'.


Però se lo facesse lei ti darebbe fastidio?


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Però se lo facesse lei ti darebbe fastidio?


Me lo sarei meritato...oltretutto ha la fila di quelli che se la vorrebbero scopare...si ci starei molto male.
Ti saluto Niko,vado a casa,la carico e prendo l'A14 direzione Riccione..speriamo che il cambio di casa,e e stare noi due da soli serva,perche'come mi ha appena mess,e'stufa anche lei.
Ciao....buon fine settimana,scusa se ieri ti ho risposto male....


----------



## Niko74 (7 Maggio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Me lo sarei meritato...oltretutto ha la fila di quelli che se la vorrebbero scopare...si ci starei molto male*.
> Ti saluto Niko,vado a casa,la carico e prendo l'A14 direzione Riccione..speriamo che il cambio di casa,e e stare noi due da soli serva,perche'come mi ha appena mess,e'stufa anche lei.
> Ciao....buon fine settimana,scusa se ieri ti ho risposto male....


Ecco, secondo me il tuo è un caso diverso da quello del Conte...lui da quello che scrive non ci starebbe molto male...credo direbbe "chissene frega"...e secondo me questo, pur non condividendolo, ha una sua logica e coerenza.
Il tuo invece non lo capisco, è evidentemente un mio limite.

Per la file di gente che vorrebbe scopare tua moglie...pure la mia ce l'ha...è sempre stata una bella donna e ha sempre avuto gente che ci provava...solo che li rifiutava e me lo diceva pure....stavolta si è innamorata proprio e ha ceduto....

Per la risposta di ieri non ti preoccupare....se non mi infastidiscono quelle di Sterminator....direi che puoi andare tranquillo :up: 

Buon week end a te e signora :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco, secondo me il tuo è un caso diverso da quello del Conte...lui da quello che scrive non ci starebbe molto male...credo direbbe "chissene frega"...e secondo me questo, pur non condividendolo, ha una sua logica e coerenza.
> Il tuo invece non lo capisco, è evidentemente un mio limite.
> 
> Per la file di gente che vorrebbe scopare tua moglie...pure la mia ce l'ha...è sempre stata una bella donna e ha sempre avuto gente che ci provava...solo che li rifiutava e me lo diceva pure....stavolta si è innamorata proprio e ha ceduto....
> ...


Per me è successo nel lontano 1998.
Poi qualcosina due anni fa, ma niente di che...so solo che quando lei si ammalò...ci sono stato solo io...a parte qualche mazzo di fiori, e orecchini d'oro che non provengono certo da me.
Secondo me lei ha voluto solo fare delle esperienze no?
Ma a me non ha cambiato certo nulla.
Ho solo lavorato moltissimo su me stesso, per non essere dipendente emotivo, da una donna: e ce l'ho fatta.
Ora sto bene con me stesso e sto da dio con gli altri.
Sento che per me si sta aprendo una nuova stagione di vita, e ripeto spero dopo i 50, di riuscire finalmente a mettere a segno tutti i miei nuovi obiettivi.
Ho debiti enormi verso questo forum, enormi.
Per questo mi ci sono affezionato.
Ho ricevuto aiuti da moltissime persone, e seguendo i loro consigli, e riflettendo su tante frasi espressioni che mi sono sempre scaricato sul pc...ho capito. 
Grazie amici!


----------



## Diletta (8 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco, secondo me il tuo è un caso diverso da quello del Conte...lui da quello che scrive non ci starebbe molto male...credo direbbe "chissene frega"...e secondo me questo, pur non condividendolo, ha una sua logica e coerenza.
> Il tuo invece non lo capisco, è evidentemente un mio limite.
> 
> Per la file di gente che vorrebbe scopare tua moglie...pure la mia ce l'ha...è sempre stata una bella donna e ha sempre avuto gente che ci provava...solo che li rifiutava e me lo diceva pure....stavolta si è innamorata proprio e ha ceduto....
> ...



Niko, il caso di Lothar non riesci a capirlo perchè sei un uomo (e scusa se tempo fa ti ho dato bonariamente della femminuccia senza neanche conoscere la tua storia), dicevo perchè sei un uomo non maschilista.
Chi è tale, e mio marito è fra quelli, possiede una forma mentale che gli permette di "marachellare" pur amando la moglie e pur tenendo a lei.
Al contrario, il principio di reciprocità non è minimamente contemplato per la categoria suddetta, infatti ci starebbero molto, molto male se un cornino facesse capolino.
Questa è la situazione, stiamo messi maluccio...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niko, il caso di Lothar non riesci a capirlo perchè sei un uomo (e scusa se tempo fa ti ho dato bonariamente della femminuccia senza neanche conoscere la tua storia), dicevo perchè sei un uomo non maschilista.
> Chi è tale, e mio marito è fra quelli, possiede una forma mentale che gli permette di "marachellare" pur amando la moglie e pur tenendo a lei.
> Al contrario, il principio di reciprocità non è minimamente contemplato per la categoria suddetta, infatti ci starebbero molto, molto male se un cornino facesse capolino.
> Questa è la situazione, stiamo messi maluccio...


Donna stai insinuando che sono uno sporco maschilista?
Dimmi che forma mentale possiedo io allora...XD...
Un cornino? A me non ha fatto una grinza...
Ma mi fa piacere che tu dica gli permette...
Poi quando si incazza gli dice...UOMO hai finito di marachellare in giro...

Cioè un vero bastardo...lascia la moglie a casina a fare la calzetta e va a Riccione al weekend, con le amichette no?
Ma insomma XD...la moglie è la moglie: l'abbiamo sposata.
Le altre son le altre no?
Non facciamo di ogni erba un fascio.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco, secondo me il tuo è un caso diverso da quello del Conte...lui da quello che scrive non ci starebbe molto male...credo direbbe "chissene frega"...e secondo me questo, pur non condividendolo, ha una sua logica e coerenza.
> Il tuo invece non lo capisco, è evidentemente un mio limite.
> 
> Per la file di gente che vorrebbe scopare tua moglie...pure la mia ce l'ha...è sempre stata una bella donna e ha sempre avuto gente che ci provava...solo che li rifiutava e me lo diceva pure....stavolta si è innamorata proprio e ha ceduto....
> ...


Ti ringrazio infatti e'andato benissimo...ora con le tentazioni cittadine cosa succedera'.
Vedi la differenza tra lui e me e'che amiamo in modo diverso le ns mogli,io credo che se non scopa fuori sia meglio,lui no.


----------



## tradito77 (10 Maggio 2011)

Ciao a tutti.
Negli ultimi giorni, dopo un po' di "latitanza", sono riuscito a seguire il forum, in particolare le discussioni su Diletta e Niko in cui mi ritrovo in parte, 
Beh, devo ammettere che qualcosa si è finalmente mosso in me. A casa va tutto bene, soprattutto dopo gli ultimi chiarimenti che mi hanno dato un quadro più completo della mia vicenda. Ora riesco a vederla con un certo distacco e quindi posso affermare che sto iniziando a passare oltre. Il dolore resta sempre, ma si è un po' affievolito. Il pensiero torna sempre meno di frequente a quel periodo. La nostra vita insieme procede senza grandi sconvolgimenti, ma abbiamo molti piccoli progetti da portare avanti. Mi sto dedicando molto alle mie passioni e quando posso cerco di togliermi qualche soddisfazione.
Ora vorrei tornare a leggere tutta questa discussione per rispondere alle varie tesi che mi avete sottoposto, vedremo.
Per ora posso affermare che:
1) si può superare, ma deve esserci una forte volontà da parte di entrambi e la massima chiarezza in tutto;
2) resterà per sempre una cicatrice bella grossa, ma ci si può convivere;
3) avere un quadro completo della vicenda, anche se doloroso, serve;
4) è vero che non serve a nulla "vendicarsi" sull'amante, ma se per qualsiasi motivo dovessi trovarlo un giorno sulla mia strada, un cazzotto o per lo meno uno sputo in faccia glielo tiro;
Mi resta ancora una questione in sospeso, che cercherò di chiarire seguendo questo forum: si può tradire una persona e affermare di amarla comunque? Per me no, per la mia compagna si. Penso che prima ognuno debba chiarire con sè stesso il significato della parola "amore". Per me se ami qualcuno non vuoi fargli del male, e col tradimento (anche se non scoperto) del male lo fai, basta solo pensare alle bugie che si devono per forza dire.
Vorrei ringraziare di nuovo tutti gli utenti del forum perchè tutte le vostre opinioni, giuste o sbagliate, mi sono servite per confrontarmi, schiarirmi le idee e capire dove andare a scavare.
Ora spero di essere anch'io di aiuto a qualcun altro. Non pretendo di risolvere nulla, ma magari la mia esperienza potrà dare qualche spunto o qualche scossa anche ad altri che si troveranno in smili spiacevoli situazioni.
Ciao


----------



## Amoremio (10 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Negli ultimi giorni, dopo un po' di "latitanza", sono riuscito a seguire il forum, in particolare le discussioni su Diletta e Niko in cui mi ritrovo in parte,
> Beh, devo ammettere che qualcosa si è finalmente mosso in me. A casa va tutto bene, soprattutto dopo gli ultimi chiarimenti che mi hanno dato un quadro più completo della mia vicenda. Ora riesco a vederla con un certo distacco e quindi posso affermare che sto iniziando a passare oltre. Il dolore resta sempre, ma si è un po' affievolito. Il pensiero torna sempre meno di frequente a quel periodo. La nostra vita insieme procede senza grandi sconvolgimenti, ma abbiamo molti piccoli progetti da portare avanti. Mi sto dedicando molto alle mie passioni e quando posso cerco di togliermi qualche soddisfazione.
> Ora vorrei tornare a leggere tutta questa discussione per rispondere alle varie tesi che mi avete sottoposto, vedremo.
> ...




:up:


----------



## Eliade (14 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Mi resta ancora una questione in sospeso, che cercherò di chiarire seguendo questo forum: si può tradire una persona e affermare di amarla comunque? Per me no, per la mia compagna si. Penso che prima ognuno debba chiarire con sè stesso il significato della parola "amore".
> Ciao


Per me no, ma esistono tante cose che possono farlo credere e poi dipende dal tradimento. Per uno dei due non è amore...

Son contenta che le cose ti vadano meglio!


----------



## Niko74 (15 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Per me no, ma esistono tante cose che possono farlo credere e poi dipende dal tradimento. Per uno dei due non è amore...
> 
> Son contenta che le cose ti vadano meglio!


Anche per me non è possibile...ma i traditori dicono di si  (l'unica che non lo sa è mia moglie )


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Anche per me non è possibile...ma i traditori dicono di si  (l'unica che non lo sa è mia moglie )


 
Infatti e'possibilissimo dipende da caso a caso,dalla sensibilita'della persona,dagli scrupoli o remore che possa avere o meno.
Non c'e'una regola,non c'e'una casistica,io dico e'possibile,forse qualcun'altro qua'mi dara'ragione,molti torto.
Ma tant'e'.
Ciao Niko...se Dio vuole questo schifo di domenica e'agli sgoccioli...sono super stufo..di tutto.


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Anche per me non è possibile...ma i traditori dicono di si  (l'unica che non lo sa è mia moglie )


Perché tua moglie dice di essere innamorata di tutti e due?


----------



## Niko74 (15 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché tua moglie dice di essere innamorata di tutti e due?


No no...lei è innamorata dell'altro ( o cotta alla grande..fate un po voi ) però non sa più se ama me....o meglio, come penso io, non mi ama più ma non ha coraggio per dirmelo


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Per me no, ma esistono tante cose che possono farlo credere e poi dipende dal tradimento. Per uno dei due non è amore...
> 
> Son contenta che le cose ti vadano meglio!





Niko74 ha detto:


> Anche per me non è possibile...ma i traditori dicono di si  (l'unica che non lo sa è mia moglie )




Io non ci avevo mai riflettuto, lo vedevo soprattutto fare nei film e sapevo che era un luogo comune.
Poi, ho dovuto giocoforza pensarci...
Sì, vi posso dire senza ombra di dubbio che è possibilissimo, altrimenti non sarei qui a parlarne con voi.
Noi ci siamo sposati senza nessuna forzatura da parte di entrambi e senza nessuna convenienza per lui.
Non mi viene in mente nessun altro motivo per cui mi avrebbe voluto sposare e avrebbe voluto condividere la vita con me. Se voi riuscite a trovarne un altro...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io non ci avevo mai riflettuto, lo vedevo soprattutto fare nei film e sapevo che era un luogo comune.
> Poi, ho dovuto giocoforza pensarci...
> Sì, vi posso dire senza ombra di dubbio che *è possibilissimo, altrimenti non sarei qui a parlarne con voi.*
> Noi ci siamo sposati senza nessuna forzatura da parte di entrambi e senza nessuna convenienza per lui.
> Non mi viene in mente nessun altro motivo per cui mi avrebbe voluto sposare e avrebbe voluto condividere la vita con me. Se voi riuscite a trovarne un altro...


questo significa che in questa tua nuova consapevolezza
accetteresti che tuo marito amasse anche un'altra, con quel che consegue, purchè a te non facesse mancare nulla?


----------



## tradito77 (16 Maggio 2011)

Diciamo che sono 2 tipi di amore diverso: uno più razionale (anni di vita insieme, complicità, sicurezza,...) e uno più passionale (l'innamoramento, la novità,...).
Sta di fatto che se ami una persona non puoi raccontargli palle e rischiare di farla soffrire con un tradimento. Puoi volergli bene, stimarla, apprezzarla per quello che è, ma se vai a cercare qualcosa da un'altra parte c'è comunque qualcosa che non va.
Poi magari, dopo che hai visto cosa c'è dall'altra parte, puoi renderti conto di amare ancora il tuo compagno ma in questo caso devi troncare subito la tresca e sperare che non venga mai scoperta.
In mezzo a questo ci stanno infinite sfumature, ma per me l'amore implica onestà e fedeltà.


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo significa che in questa tua nuova consapevolezza
> accetteresti che tuo marito amasse anche un'altra, con quel che consegue, purchè a te non facesse mancare nulla?



No, Amore mio, non mi sono spiegata.
Non sarei a parlarne con voi perchè non sarei sposata con lui.
Il fatto che sia insieme a lui da tanti anni implica che lui mi ami, o comunque mi abbia amato, altrimenti sarebbe stato un minorato mentale a volere con entusiasmo che ci sposassimo. Il matrimonio è già difficile se ci si ama, figurarsi se si parte senza amore. E poi, io lo so se mi ama o meno, come lo sappiamo tutte noi, i sentimenti non si possono mascherare più di tanto, è intuitivo, lo vediamo chiaramente.
Per questo affermo con la massima convinzione che esista il sesso senza amore, ma non il contrario ovviamente, se ami sei anche attratto da lei/lui.
Ma non credere che questo mi renda le cose più facili, mi resta comunque un grande amaro in bocca e una grande delusione lo stesso. Enorme


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io non ci avevo mai riflettuto, lo vedevo soprattutto fare nei film e sapevo che era un luogo comune.
> Poi, ho dovuto giocoforza pensarci...
> Sì, vi posso dire senza ombra di dubbio che è possibilissimo, altrimenti non sarei qui a parlarne con voi.
> Noi ci siamo sposati senza nessuna forzatura da parte di entrambi e senza nessuna convenienza per lui.
> Non mi viene in mente nessun altro motivo per cui mi avrebbe voluto sposare e avrebbe voluto condividere la vita con me. Se voi riuscite a trovarne un altro...


Continuo a pensare che non si ami il coniuge.
Magari c'è "tanto affetto nominale", consuetudine/abitudine allo stare insieme, tranquillità di rapporto...ma amore proprio no.
Poi ho specificato che dipende dal tradimento....


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono 2 tipi di amore diverso: uno più razionale (anni di vita insieme, complicità, sicurezza,...) e uno più passionale (l'innamoramento, la novità,...).
> Sta di fatto che se ami una persona non puoi raccontargli palle e rischiare di farla soffrire con un tradimento. Puoi volergli bene, stimarla, apprezzarla per quello che è, ma se vai a cercare qualcosa da un'altra parte c'è comunque qualcosa che non va.
> Poi magari, dopo che hai visto cosa c'è dall'altra parte, puoi renderti conto di amare ancora il tuo compagno ma in questo caso devi troncare subito la tresca e sperare che non venga mai scoperta.
> In mezzo a questo ci stanno infinite sfumature, ma per me l'amore implica onestà e fedeltà.



L'innamoramento dei primi tempi è la premessa per l'amore che verrà e che è fatto, come dici tu, di vita insieme, complicità, stima...Sempre di amore si tratta.

Non condivido il fatto che ci sia qualcosa che non vada se si va a cercare fuori, sarebbe più semplice crederci e gli darei più attenuanti.
Sempre che qualcosa che non va sia riconducibile alla voglia di non avere sempre la stessa donna (la stessa minestra) e quindi di voler fare altre conquiste per pura novità.
Ma questo non c'entra niente con l'amore.
Tu mi dirai allora che razza di amore è questo, e me lo chiedo anch'io...
Anche per me sono gli stessi i valori da te indicati, ma non siamo tutti uguali.
Anzi, pensavo che voi uomini foste tutti uguali, ho corretto la mia impostazione dando per certo che ci sono le eccezioni (non molte, ma ci sono).

Proprio perchè ho accettato questo fatto riesco a capire sempre più che una persona che si comporta in un certo modo in un periodo particolare della sua vita non necessariamente continuerà a comportarsi così, e non solo perchè capisce lo sbaglio (potrebbe non essere stato uno sbaglio per lui), ma perchè ha attraversato e superato una fase, perchè è maturato.     

Questi sono i ragionamenti a cui sono arrivata fin qui e ci sono arrivata non per astratto, ma perchè li ho vissuti e li sto vivendo sulla mia pelle.
Ti racconto la mia esperienza, nient'altro.
Solo che è tanto difficile...


----------



## Diletta (16 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che non si ami il coniuge.
> Magari c'è "tanto affetto nominale", consuetudine/abitudine allo stare insieme, tranquillità di rapporto...ma amore proprio no.
> Poi ho specificato che dipende dal tradimento....



Eliade, cosa intendi che dipende dal tradimento?
Non mi parlare di abitudine allo stare insieme...non mi far venire dei dubbi...
Pensi proprio che si possa prendere una decisione così importante come quella di sposarsi perchè ormai lo stare insieme è "solo" una bella abitudine?
No, no, no


----------



## Tubarao (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eliade, cosa intendi che dipende dal tradimento?
> Non mi parlare di abitudine allo stare insieme...non mi far venire dei dubbi...
> *Pensi proprio che si possa prendere una decisione così importante come quella di sposarsi perchè ormai lo stare insieme è "solo" una bella abitudine?*
> No, no, no



Sapessi quante ne ho conosciute di persone che si sono sposate proprio per questo motivo.

La frase classica era: "Ormai stiamo insieme da tanti anni......"


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sapessi quante ne ho conosciute di persone che si sono sposate proprio per questo motivo.
> 
> La frase classica era: "Ormai stiamo insieme da tanti anni......"


 Appunto...il compare qui ha parlato per me.



Diletta ha detto:


> Eliade, cosa intendi che dipende dal tradimento?
> Non mi parlare di abitudine allo stare insieme...non mi far venire dei dubbi...
> Pensi proprio che si possa prendere una decisione così importante come quella di sposarsi perchè ormai lo stare insieme è "solo" una bella abitudine?
> No, no, no


Dipende dal tradimento. "Lo scopare in giro" è una cosa (vedi tipo quello che fa la Matraini o che ha fatto Farfalla), in tal caso potrei anche credere che si è innamorati del coniuge...ma sono davvero rari i casi.
Un'altra è avere una relazione extra-coniugale...duratura nel tempo...dove si crede essere innamorati di coniuge e amante.

Sullo stare insieme per abitudine...non è certo mia intenzione farti venire dubbi, su che poi?

Ma ci sono molte coppie che si sposano perché stanno da tanti anni insieme(come dice il tuba).
Credo anche che molti coniugi scambiano "l'affetto", lo stare bene con una persona come amore.
Io posso star bene con molte persona...ma non le amo tutte.

Pensa che un cugino di mia zia, 45 anni, si è sposato l'anno scorso, dopo un anno di fidanzamento e non pienamente convinto della scelta. Perché si è sposato? Perché a 45 anni ha sentito il peso delle frasi dei parenti, tipo "ma quando metti su famiglia", "ma alla tua età quando ti sposi"...ecc..
E in fondo ha trovato una ragazza di 35 anni, innamorata che voleva sposarlo (...).


----------



## Amoremio (16 Maggio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Appunto...il compare qui ha parlato per me.
> 
> 
> Dipende dal tradimento. "Lo scopare in giro" è una cosa (vedi tipo quello che fa la Matraini o che ha fatto Farfalla), in tal caso potrei anche credere che si è innamorati del coniuge...ma sono davvero rari i casi.
> ...


se è per questo è ancor più frequente dopo il matrimonio

ci si accorge che l'amore non c'è più o che non c'è mai stato
ma si sta insieme da tanti anni
ci si è abituati ....


----------



## Eliade (16 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *se è per questo è ancor più frequente dopo il matrimonio*
> 
> ci si accorge che l'amore non c'è più o che non c'è mai stato
> ma si sta insieme da tanti anni
> ci si è abituati ....


Si, si era questo che intendevo con "molti coniugi".:up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No no...lei è innamorata dell'altro ( o cotta alla grande..fate un po voi ) però non sa più se ama me....o meglio, come penso io, non mi ama più ma non ha coraggio per dirmelo


Però se la sai "ascoltare" te lo sta facendo capire con i gesti no?
Ci sono donne che non hanno coraggio ad essere chiare dirette e lineari, ma tentano di far capire con uno sguardo, un atteggiamento, ecc..ecc..ecc...
Per esempio se ti tratta male, e tu non le hai fatto niente, forse ti sta dicendo..."Stammi lontano che oggi ho una giornata no!"....
Infatti se non lo capisci....si incazzano vieppiù e urlano..." Non mi capisci, tu non mi capisci!"...

Me è vero eh?
Solo il tuo orgoglio di maschio ti fa pretendere che lei debba dirtelo a chiara voce.

Oppure puoi essere come me no? Che fraintendo.
Lei è incazzata e mi tratta male? Io cerco tutte le vie per rabbonirla...facendola incazzare ancora di più...

Nick...l'amore finisce eh?
I sentimenti si spengono...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io non ci avevo mai riflettuto, lo vedevo soprattutto fare nei film e sapevo che era un luogo comune.
> Poi, ho dovuto giocoforza pensarci...
> Sì, vi posso dire senza ombra di dubbio che è possibilissimo, altrimenti non sarei qui a parlarne con voi.
> Noi ci siamo sposati senza nessuna forzatura da parte di entrambi e senza nessuna convenienza per lui.
> Non mi viene in mente nessun altro motivo per cui mi avrebbe voluto sposare e avrebbe voluto condividere la vita con me. Se voi riuscite a trovarne un altro...


Forse voleva solo una moglie eh?
Difficile?


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nick...l'amore finisce eh?
> I sentimenti si spengono...


Vero, ma non è un buon motivo per una donna per smignottare e per un uomo di fare il vecchio porco.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vero, ma non è un buon motivo per una donna per smignottare e per un uomo di fare il vecchio porco.


Senti: ognuno di noi ha i propri motivi per fare o non fare una cosa. No?
Per esempio per me tu non hai nessun motivo di fare tutto sto casino per du corna in testa...
Ma io avrei ottimi motivi per proteggere la tua ex amata.


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io avrei ottimi motivi per proteggere la tua ex amata.


Se qualcuno la proteggesse lo riterrei suo complice e mi incazzerei più del doppio, lei ha da scontare la sua pena con la sue coscienza ed io mi sono deciso nella vita di non lasciarle dimenticare in fretta quella cosa, perchè ho scoperto anche io quanto alcune vicende si scordino anche se importanti, ma a volte basta solo un nome per farti stare male per parecchio tempo.
La mia vendetta è questa e so che funziona, la smetterò solo quando ricevero delle scuse ufficiali di persona, del resto sono solo 100 euro di viaggio. Conte, lei non doveva permettersi di farmi vivere certe cose per q suo nonno al quale io sapevo lei era affezionata, non ne aveva diritto e non mi ha fatto conoscere tutti i dati per scegliere, perchè con il cazzo che l'avrei aiutata io, ho perso mio nonno anche io eppure non ho avuto bisogno di nessuno, poteva fare come me. Tutti hanno difeso quella puttana in quanto donna e le hanno tolto le sue responsabilità buttando le colpe su di me, questo è sinceramente inaccettabile.


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sapessi quante ne ho conosciute di persone che si sono sposate proprio per questo motivo.
> 
> La frase classica era: "Ormai stiamo insieme da tanti anni......"





Eliade ha detto:


> Appunto...il compare qui ha parlato per me.
> 
> 
> Dipende dal tradimento. "Lo scopare in giro" è una cosa (vedi tipo quello che fa la Matraini o che ha fatto Farfalla), in tal caso potrei anche credere che si è innamorati del coniuge...ma sono davvero rari i casi.
> ...



X Tubarao

Quindi pensi che la frase classica da te citata non implichi un amore di base, ma solo tanta abitudine allo stare insieme?
...un po' deludente! 
Cioè: l'abitudine è parte integrante del pacchetto, ma ci dev'essere ben altro, no?

X Eliade

Intendo da sempre il tradimento/scopata fine a se stesso, non ho mai considerato l'altra faccia, cioè la relazione extra, che ha tutt'altre caratteristiche.   

Riguardo ai coniugi: l'amore col tempo necessariamente si converte in un grande affetto, più posato, ma ugualmente valido.
Padroni di non crederlo: quando vedevo mio marito arrivare ero pervasa da grande felicità, provavo ancora emozione, e questo anche di recente, ovviamente prima di questo cavolo di crisi.
Me lo mangiavo con gli occhi da quanto è ancora bello!
Accidenti


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se qualcuno la proteggesse lo riterrei suo complice e mi incazzerei più del doppio, lei ha da scontare la sua pena con la sue coscienza ed io mi sono deciso nella vita di non lasciarle dimenticare in fretta quella cosa, perchè ho scoperto anche io quanto alcune vicende si scordino anche se importanti, ma a volte basta solo un nome per farti stare male per parecchio tempo.
> La mia vendetta è questa e so che funziona, la smetterò solo quando ricevero delle scuse ufficiali di persona, del resto sono solo 100 euro di viaggio. Conte, lei non doveva permettersi di farmi vivere certe cose per q suo nonno al quale io sapevo lei era affezionata, non ne aveva diritto e non mi ha fatto conoscere tutti i dati per scegliere, perchè con il cazzo che l'avrei aiutata io, ho perso mio nonno anche io eppure non ho avuto bisogno di nessuno, poteva fare come me. Tutti hanno difeso quella puttana in quanto donna e le hanno tolto le sue responsabilità buttando le colpe su di me, questo è sinceramente inaccettabile.


Portala da me.
Poi parliamo io te e lei.
Ti va?
Poi ognun per sè.
Ma che penoso che sei...cosa ti servono delle scuse estorte con metodi terroristici?


----------



## Daniele (17 Maggio 2011)

Non sono estorte, io semplicemente ho notato nel tempo che lei  per  non so qquale motivo (orgoglio?) ha gradito umiliare me, ma non ha mai accettato di chiedermi scusa in maniera consona. Io non voglio delle scuse finte, voglio usare il ricordo suo del fatto di aver portato vicino alla morte una persona e di averla totalmente ignorata per alleggerirsi la vita, facendo finta che io non esistessi aveva risolto del tutto il problema, io potevo uccidermi e lei stava da Dio.
Chi ha cambiato le carte in tavola fu mia madre.
Tutt'ora per colpa della sua azione sono spento, capace di vivere, ma più  che altro sopravvivere e le cose orribili che mi ha detto solo perchè non voleva sentirsi una merdaccia risuonano in me. La peggiore è quella per cui visto che tante persone mi hanno fatto male...lei aveva diritto a farmene senza subire conseguenze, un ragionamento idiota ed egoista, come se io fossi la banca dell'aiuto.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sono estorte, io semplicemente ho notato nel tempo che lei  per  non so qquale motivo (orgoglio?) ha gradito umiliare me, ma non ha mai accettato di chiedermi scusa in maniera consona. Io non voglio delle scuse finte, voglio usare il ricordo suo del fatto di aver portato vicino alla morte una persona e di averla totalmente ignorata per alleggerirsi la vita, facendo finta che io non esistessi aveva risolto del tutto il problema, io potevo uccidermi e lei stava da Dio.
> Chi ha cambiato le carte in tavola fu mia madre.
> Tutt'ora per colpa della sua azione sono spento, capace di vivere, ma più  che altro sopravvivere e le cose orribili che mi ha detto solo perchè non voleva sentirsi una merdaccia risuonano in me. La peggiore è quella per cui visto che tante persone mi hanno fatto male...lei aveva diritto a farmene senza subire conseguenze, un ragionamento idiota ed egoista, come se io fossi la banca dell'aiuto.


Sai una cosa Daniele...
Mi colpisce la bance dell'aiuto...
Se io, chiedessi, un risarcimento per tutto l'aiuto che ho dato a chiunque nella mia vita...non so che fila di debitori si farebbe.
E' che me ne dimentico no?
E la cosa che mi ha sempre commosso nella mia vita di pervertito, è che le persone si ricordano del bene ricevuto.
Tutti fanno sforzi immani per dimenticare gli affronti subiti, e fanno di tutto per ricordare il bene.
Possibile...che in tutta la tua merdosissima vita, nessuno ti abbia mai fatto del bene? Eh?

Ma guarda anche noi miserabili qua dentro...
Tante anime pie si sono fatte in 4 per te...e tu manco le ascolti, manco le leggi, come un ossessivo compulsivo continui in quasi ogni post...a rimarcare i dispiaceri che hai avuto nella tua vita...

Scusa, ti sembra intelligente?
Ma sai tu che stress è ascoltare una persona che quando la vedi comincia a lamentarsi, e non ti molla, ogni volta inizia la solfa di tutto il male che ha ricevuto. E mica puoi dirle...basta...XD...ste cose me le hai dette cento volte...

E pensa a come sono ste persone...se tu smetti di piangere con loro e a ridere per i cazzi tuoi, ti crocifiggono perchè dicono...ah bell'amico che sei, ti sei dimenticato che io sto soffrendo ancora, per quello schiaffo che ricevetti ingiustamente dugento anni fa....

Lasciali andare via...il nonno, l'assassino, la tua ex....lasciali andare...
E vedrai che non ti costa proprio nulla...lasciarli andare...


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No no...lei è innamorata dell'altro ( o cotta alla grande..fate un po voi ) però non sa più se ama me....o meglio, come penso io, non mi ama più ma non ha coraggio per dirmelo


Ma siccome l'altro non la vuole la cotta passerà presto. Comunque, quanto tempo hai deciso di aspettare ancora per prendere una decisione?


----------



## MK (17 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> una persona che si comporta in un certo modo in un periodo particolare della sua vita non necessariamente continuerà a comportarsi così, e non solo perchè capisce lo sbaglio (potrebbe non essere stato uno sbaglio per lui), ma perchè ha attraversato e superato una fase, perchè è maturato.


Se lo stimolo non è l'amore (l'amore, non l'affetto, quello da solo NON basta) non ci sarà maturazione ma soltanto maggiore bravura a nascondere le botte d'allegria. Però, contenta tu contenti tutti eh.


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lasciali andare via...il nonno, l'assassino, la tua ex....lasciali andare...
> E vedrai che non ti costa proprio nulla...lasciarli andare...


Non sono disposto a giocarmi così la stima di me stesso, mi sono posto una meta e a quella meta arriverò, fregandomene delle necessità altrui. Comunque no, chi ha provato ad aiutarmi ha solo agito su di me con dei suoi pregiudizi erronei sul mio modo di pensare creando più danni che altro. Il dato di fatto? L'unica persona che mi conosceva era lei e per questo era l'unica capace di tirarmi fuori da quel fango dove mi aveva fatto cadere, ho fatto da solo, ma ho perso davvero tanto compresa parte della mia umanità. Lei cosa è per me? Solo un ammasso di carne, ne più e ne meno di quello, materia senza anima.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sono disposto a giocarmi così la stima di me stesso, mi sono posto una meta e a quella meta arriverò, fregandomene delle necessità altrui. Comunque no, chi ha provato ad aiutarmi ha solo agito su di me con dei suoi pregiudizi erronei sul mio modo di pensare creando più danni che altro. Il dato di fatto? L'unica persona che mi conosceva era lei e per questo era l'unica capace di tirarmi fuori da quel fango dove mi aveva fatto cadere, ho fatto da solo, ma ho perso davvero tanto compresa parte della mia umanità. Lei cosa è per me? Solo un ammasso di carne, ne più e ne meno di quello, materia senza anima.


Sei uno sciocco.
La meta ? La laurea XD quella è una meta.
Lei ti ha dato un grandissimo insegnamento.
Ok cucciolo ti ho dato uno spintone e sei caduto nella pozzanghera...
Dimostrami che sei capace di uscirne da solo.
Dipendenze affettive emotive?
Ma ti rendi conto che dipendi da lei?

Ma porco mondo cane...ragazzi XD...ma dove esiste al mondo uno che a un mese dalla laurea ha tempo e voglia di pensare ancora alla ex che lo ha tradito? Ma robe da matti...

Tutta un'esistenza sprecata in funzione di fare un dispetto ad una donna...da non credere...

Ma non è più costruttivo e figo...fare di tutto per diventare un UOMO? Eh?
Un vincente?
Sai che botta se lei ti rivede fra anni e trova un UOMO realizzato e felice SENZA di lei...e lei magari finita nei guai per i cazzi suoi?
Allora potrà dirsi...ma che stupida che sono stata a tradirlo...rovinando tutto.

Questa sarebbe secondo me la punizione esemplare.
Fammi un piacere...guardati film bianco e impara dal nonno qua.

Daniele a chi mi riteneva un povero spiantato...io ho mostrato con i FATTI che sono un uomo realizzato.

Ho 44 anni. E finito di pagare il mutuo sulla casa da 3 anni.
QUeste son mete XD.


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

I soldi non sono una mia meta per nulla, sono spazzatura a tutti gli effetti. Con l'argomento denaro hanno provato di tutto e non mi smuove, come carriera o altro, io ho profonde mancanze dovute alle cose orribili che ho vissuto e  io contesto a lei di aver usato quelle criticità per suoi vantaggi pur sapendo che potevo morire di quello. Convincere una persona a farsi fuori permane tutt'ora un reato in Italia, peccato che non ne ho le prove, ma lei mi spinse all'atto credendo forse che le mie fossero tutte fandonie. Non si diventa più forti a forza di botte a volte ci si spezza.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Maggio 2011)

Daniele

perchè non fare una prova? Visto che sei tanto bravo a porti obiettivi e a perseguirli... prova... per 3/6 mesi cercherai di scacciare il pensiero della ex e degli altri torti dalla tua mente... quando ti si presenteranno ti sforzerai di pensare ad altro, e ti concentrerai solo sulla laurea, sulla tua ragazza, su tua madre, sulla tua vita.... e vedi come ti senti alla fine dei tre mesi.
Poi puoi sempre ricominciare ad ossessionarti sui soliti pensieri....

Giusto per fare contenti noi del forum? O per pura curiosità scientifica? Poi ci potrai dire.... ci ho provato ma sto peggio, vedete che avevate torto e io ragione...


----------



## Niko74 (18 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma siccome l'altro non la vuole la cotta passerà presto. Comunque, quanto tempo hai deciso di aspettare ancora per prendere una decisione?


Voglio vedere che ne rimane quando finisce sta cotta, poi deciderò..anzi ho già deciso che se l'amore per me è finito finirà anche il matrimonio...io questo lo penso praticamente dal primo giorno.


----------



## Daniele (18 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Voglio vedere che ne rimane quando finisce sta cotta, poi deciderò..anzi ho già deciso che se l'amore per me è finito finirà anche il matrimonio...io questo lo penso praticamente dal primo giorno.


Se continua così quando lei avrà deciso anche se fossi tu la decisione sarai tu a non amarla più e sfancularla!!! Lei nella sua confusione non ha capito che la situazione non è come un registratore in cui puoi mettere in pausa.


----------



## Niko74 (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se continua così quando lei avrà deciso anche se fossi tu la decisione sarai tu a non amarla più e sfancularla!!! Lei nella sua confusione non ha capito che la situazione non è come un registratore in cui puoi mettere in pausa.


Mah....può essere...per ora resisto :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah....può essere...per ora resisto :mrgreen:


Posso augurarti di non resistere? Sei una persona bella che merita una seconda giovinezza ed una donna che ti ami e ti rispetti più di quanto potrà fare tua moglie fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni, perchè il tarlo di certe cose che ti ha detto ti tormenterà in futuro. Io la vedo grigia, ma non per la decisione di lei, ma per te!!!


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah....può essere...per ora resisto :mrgreen:


Niko, ma mentre resisti impassibile (non so come tu riesca, ma vorrei farlo almeno per la metà!), qualcosa dentro ti accade? Cioè, che provi per lei, per te stesso, per voi?


----------



## Niko74 (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Niko, ma mentre resisti impassibile (non so come tu riesca, ma vorrei farlo almeno per la metà!), qualcosa dentro ti accade? Cioè, che provi per lei, per te stesso, per voi?


Oddio, impassibile lo sono da un mese, con solo un paio di discussioni perché ogni tanto cedo (prima era una cosa quasi giornaliera). Ho provato la carta del distacco per vedere se cambiava qualcosa....ma niente....il vegetale rimane sempre tale ...se devo aspettare che venga lei a parlare mi sa che faccio ora ad andare in pensione.

Ciò che provo per lei è "variabile" va da momenti in cui mi manca a momenti in cui la odio, per ora non è arrivata la fase dell'indiferenza...e se arriverà e lei ancora non avrà deciso...smetto di aspettare.


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oddio, impassibile lo sono da un mese, con solo un paio di discussioni perché ogni tanto cedo (prima era una cosa quasi giornaliera). Ho provato la carta del distacco per vedere se cambiava qualcosa....ma niente....il vegetale rimane sempre tale ...se devo aspettare che venga lei a parlare mi sa che faccio ora ad andare in pensione.
> 
> Ciò che provo per lei è "variabile" va da momenti in cui mi manca a momenti in cui la odio, per ora non è arrivata la fase dell'indiferenza...e arriverà e lei ancora non avrà deciso...smetto di aspettare.


Io al momento non sono ancora arrivata a una settimana di calma... Poi ho pure il problema che non riesco a dormire sigh


----------



## Diletta (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se continua così quando lei avrà deciso anche se fossi tu la decisione sarai tu a non amarla più e sfancularla!!! Lei nella sua confusione non ha capito che la situazione non è come un registratore in cui puoi mettere in pausa.



Oltre alla confusione nella sua testa ci dev'essere anche tanta presunzione per continuare questa sua manfrina.
Mi sa che sia troppo convinta dell'amore di Niko per lei (tanto lui mi vuole e mi riprende in qualsiasi momento).
Come farle capire che anche l'uomo più convinto ed innamorato di questo mondo in una tale situazione può capitolare?
La vedo grigia anch'io


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko, nei momenti difficili mi ha aiutato un grande amico Jack Daniel's :mrgreen:
Se usato con coscienza potrebbe renderti la cosa meno dolorosa, lo so che fa male, ma ogni tanto si può anche fare.


----------



## Niko74 (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, nei momenti difficili mi ha aiutato un grande amico Jack Daniel's :mrgreen:
> Se usato con coscienza potrebbe renderti la cosa meno dolorosa, lo so che fa male, ma ogni tanto si può anche fare.


Si, cosi divento pure alcolizzato :mrgreen:
Poi gli alcolici non mi sono mai piaciuti, preferisco molto di più i dolci....quindi diventerò un panzone :carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> Io al momento non sono ancora arrivata a una settimana di calma... Poi ho pure il problema che non riesco a dormire sigh


Pure io avevo difficoltà a dormire....da quando le ho detto che se voleva parlare doveva essere lei a farlo perché mi ero rotto...ora dormo molto meglio


----------



## Daniele (19 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, cosi divento pure alcolizzato :mrgreen:
> Poi gli alcolici non mi sono mai piaciuti, preferisco molto di più i dolci....quindi diventerò un panzone :carneval:


Anche io adoro i dolci, ma sinceramente ho bevuto fino allo sfinimento più volte, ringraziando iddio di non vomitare mai. Ogni volta era stupendo il perdermi in quel nulla, in quel oblio. Almeno avevo delle buoen ore di pausa dal dolore e può servire ogni tanto. Come non disdegno l'uso di droghe in quel senso, io non ne ho mai avute, ma ammetto che se mi fosse saltata la possibilità ne avrei usufruito.  Pur sapendo che fa male.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, nei momenti difficili mi ha aiutato un grande amico Jack Daniel's :mrgreen:
> Se usato con coscienza potrebbe renderti la cosa meno dolorosa, lo so che fa male, ma ogni tanto si può anche fare.


Ah, percio'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, nei momenti difficili mi ha aiutato un grande amico Jack Daniel's :mrgreen:
> Se usato con coscienza potrebbe renderti la cosa meno dolorosa, lo so che fa male, ma ogni tanto si può anche fare.


oddio no! A me l'alcol fa tornare fuori tutta la rabbia quintuplicata!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

Pivelli :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Le sbornie migliori in assoluto sono quelle a base di buon vino. Mi ricordo un'enoteca a Roma dove la mia ex donna ed io festeggiammo, petto a petto, la sua laurea. Fra salsiccette di cinghiale e formaggi vari ci scolammo 4 bottiglie di Amarone Valpolicella (la cantina rigorosamente Masi). Ogni volta che tornavamo in quell'enoteca il cameriere diceva al padrone: "Aò, sò tornati quelli dell'Amarone" :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lemon (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pivelli :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Le sbornie migliori in assoluto sono quelle a base di buon vino. Mi ricordo un'enoteca a Roma dove la mia ex donna ed io festeggiammo, petto a petto, la sua laurea. Fra salsiccette di cinghiale e formaggi vari ci scolammo 4 bottiglie di Amarone Valpolicella (la cantina rigorosamente Masi). Ogni volta che tornavamo in quell'enoteca il cameriere diceva al padrone: "Aò, sò tornati quelli dell'Amarone" :mrgreen::mrgreen:


troppo facile però stare bene in un'occasione del genere! Io contestavo l'alcol terapia quando già si sta in crisi!


----------



## Tubarao (19 Maggio 2011)

lemon ha detto:


> troppo facile però stare bene in un'occasione del genere! Io contestavo l'alcol terapia quando già si sta in crisi!


Dipende dal tipo di sbornia cui sei soggetto: ci sono quelle moleste e quelle molto peace and love. Le mie sono quasi sempre del secondo tipo: voglio bene a tutti e mi sento pervaso d'aMMore per il prossimo e per il creato...

One Love bro....One Love..... :canna::canna:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso augurarti di non resistere? Sei una persona bella che merita una seconda giovinezza ed una donna che ti ami e ti rispetti più di quanto potrà fare tua moglie fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni, perchè il tarlo di certe cose che ti ha detto ti tormenterà in futuro. Io la vedo grigia, ma non per la decisione di lei, ma per te!!!


Merita?
Nessuno merita niente...
Mia madre mi insegnò che comportandomi in un certo modo mi sarei "meritato" l'amore...
Risultato? Io ho visto i miei sforzi, il mio amore, calpestato è gettato via.
Nessuno ha meriti e nessuno ha colpe.
Come si dice al cuor non si comanda.
Daniele il discorso è sempre al contrario...al di là dell'essere meritevoli, o concedere...
Casomai noi dobbiamo ragionare su cosa di così speciale e unico possiamo dare ad una persona...
Ma non perchè lo merita...
Ma perchè desidera NOI e non un'altra persona...

L'amore adulto deve essere in grado di fare scelte operative.
Ti innamori? Ok.
Poi scopri che la persona di cui ti sei innamorato è na merda.
E la merda puzza...mica passi la vita con il gled in mano eh?
Non è lasciare andare via, ma prendere le distanze, dissocciarsi, allontanarsi...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dipende dal tipo di sbornia cui sei soggetto: ci sono quelle moleste e quelle molto peace and love. Le mie sono quasi sempre del secondo tipo: voglio bene a tutti e mi sento pervaso d'aMMore per il prossimo e per il creato...
> 
> One Love bro....One Love..... :canna::canna:


 
ahahahhaa questa mi piace proprio,,in effetti di vino se stai attento passa,di super alcolici non lo so,io ne sempre bevuti  non ci vado piano,ma arrivare alla cassa con il bourbon,deve essere brutto..melgio il vino hai ragione


----------

